# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Ηρακλής (Powerfood Hellas)

## gk

Κι ομως υπαρχει και Ελληνικη Πρωτεινη! Τη βρηκα ψαχνωντας στο διαδυκτιο. 

*ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ WheyPro-80* .. (www.herculesprotein.gr) 







Πολυ καλη τιμη, αλλα και ποιοτητα, συμφωνα με την περιγραφη στο site. 
Μακαρι να ειναι πολυ καλη (καλυτερη απο τις "ξενες" πρωτεινες) και να παει πολυ καλα. Καί θα εχουμε ενα Ελληνικο προιον στο χωρο καί πιο φθηνα θα την παιρνουμε λογικα.!  :01. lol:

----------


## isis

> Κι ομως υπαρχει και Ελληνικη Πρωτεινη! Τη βρηκα ψαχνωντας στο διαδυκτιο και εχει παρουσιαστει και σε αλλο σχετικο φορουμ. 
> *ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ WheyPro-80* .. http://www.herculesprotein.gr/ 
> Πολυ καλη τιμη, αλλα και ποιοτητα, συμφωνα με την περιγραφη στο site. 
> Μακαρι να ειναι πολυ καλη (καλυτερη απο τις "ξενες" πρωτεινες) και να παει πολυ καλα. Καί θα εχουμε ενα Ελληνικο προιον στο χωρο καί πιο φθηνα θα την παιρνουμε λογικα.!


Αδερφέ , αν και δεν επιτρέπεται το link , μπράβο σου  :03. Clapping:   που την έβαλες , καιρός ήταν να έχουμε μία αποκλειστικά ελληνική πρωτεΐνη. Επιτέλους , θα έχω και κάποιον να τον αρχίσω στα καντήλια , αν βρω μέσα τις γνωστές προσμείξεις!   :01.Ftou:

----------


## tezaman

χαχαχαχαχα ίσις θεός...  :08. Turtle:

----------


## gk

(σορρυ για το link, απλα ειναι η μονη σελιδα που μπορουμε να δουμε το προιον.)

Αυτο ειναι πραγματικα ενα απο τα "καλα" της ιστοριας. Σε παν ενδεχομενο, μπορεις να απευθυνθεις σε καποιον, να βρεις καποια ακρη, να βρεις τον ιδιο τον Υπευθυνο για το προιον αυτο.!

----------


## Muscleboss

στο λινκ αυτό θα γίνει μια εξαίρεση καθώς προσωπικά χαιρετίζω αυτή τη προσπάθεια.

ο κατασκευαστής της προσπαθεί να λανσάρει κάτι διαφορετικό στην αγορά , τόσο από άποψη προιόντος όσο και συναλλαγών.

το να μπείς στη διαδικασία να συγκρίνεις με τα μεγάλα ονόματα του χώρου, δεν έχει καθεαυτό νόημα, και ούτε ο σκοπός του προιόντος είναι αυτός.

δε θα κάνω προβλέψεις για να μη χαρακτηριστώ υποστηρικτής ή κακός, τη στιμγή μάλιστα που δεν έχω δοκιμάσει το προιόν.

όπως τα περισσότερα πράγματα η επιτυχία του θα κριθεί σε βάθος χρόνου.

ΜΒ

----------


## isis

> στο λινκ αυτό θα γίνει μια εξαίρεση καθώς προσωπικά χαιρετίζω αυτή τη προσπάθεια.ΜΒ



+1   :03. Clapping:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## blackgym

εγω θα παρω ενα κιλα να δω και θα ποσταρω τι γινεται..

----------


## leyteris_fit

Ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται.

Παιδιά νομίζω αυτή μάρκα είχε βγάλει και κάτι μπάρες πρωτείνης αλλά τις σταματησε??????????

Πάντως για ΦΠΑ και ΕΟΦ δε γίνεται λόγος καθόλου στη σελίδα.   :02. Confused2:  

Καλή επιτυχία στην ελληνική προσπάθεια!!!! 

 :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## gk

Ναι Λεφτερη, ειχε/εχει βγαλει και τα POWERCAKE (powercake.gr).

Βασικα, θελω καποια στιγμη (μολις ξεμπερδεψω με την εξεταστικη μου) να μιλησω και τηλεφωνικως με τους ανθρωπους εκει, 
αλλα, δεν γνωριζω και πολλα για τα συμπληρωματα ωστε να παρω "περισσοτερες" πληροφοριες για το προιον.... 

Παντως ΦΠΑ, εξοδα μεταφορας κλπ, δεν εχει. Η τελικη τιμη για καθε μεγεθος, ειναι αυτη που λενε. Παραδειγμα, 1kg = 25 ευρώ.
Απο ΕΟΦ δεν ξερω τι γινεται ακομα.

----------


## kyriakos23

λετε να ειναι καλη?

----------


## tezaman

εγώ μυρίζω τα νύχια μου... και λέω πως ναι είναι 8)   :02. Chinese:   :02. Smile:

----------


## isis

Παιδιά μίλησα με το κ. Παπαγιάννη , συζητήσιμος και λογικός άνθρωπος και σύμφωνα με όσα μου είπε , εφόσον αυτά αληθεύουν , τότε μιλάμε για μία αρκετά καλής ποιότητας πρωτεΐνη και σε πολύ καλή τιμή! Πάντως από τον αέριο χρωματογράφο θα περάσει , για να είμαστε σίγουροι και θα δώσω και τα σχετικά αποτελέσματα!

*P.S: Φίλε Μιχάλη , αν όντως η πρωτεΐνη είναι έτσι , όπως μου είπες , κάτι που εύχομαι , να είσαι σίγουρος , ότι θα γεμίσω όλα τα ξένα φόρουμ με reviews για το προϊόν αυτό!*  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## m3ssias

Ποποοοοο......Με πρόλαβαν....και ήθελα να είμαι ο Βαρόνος της Whey στην ελλάδα :02. Smile:   :02. Smile:  ... Πρέπει να είναι καλή...απο τιμή πάντως λέει......θα κοιτάξω να παραγγείλω(Να στιρήξουμε και την πατρίδα λίγο....όχι μόνο USA....)!!!!

----------


## gk

Isis, καταρχην ο "αεριος χρωματογραφος" να υποθεσω οτι ειναι η χυμικη αναλυση.?   :01. Rolling Eyes:  
Σκεφτεσαι να την αγορασεις και να την "τσεκαρεις" δηλαδη?! Παρα πολυ ενδιαφερον.!

----------


## m3ssias

Η εταιρία αυτή έχει έδρα την Έδεσσα........

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Muscleboss
> 
> στο λινκ αυτό θα γίνει μια εξαίρεση καθώς προσωπικά χαιρετίζω αυτή τη προσπάθεια.ΜΒ
> 
> 
> 
> +1


+2   :02. Rocking:  

αντε να παραγουμε και κατι εδω, 

αυτο μου αρεσε πολύ: 
''Αυτό ήταν το αποτέλεσμα της μελέτης του
προϊόντος, που είχε σαν πρωταρχικό στόχο τη δη-
μιουργία ενός πραγματικού πρωτεϊνούχου ροφή-
τος και όχι τη δημιουργία εντυπώσεων με extreme
γεύσεις, τεχνητά χρώματα,* δήθεν φόρμουλες και
διάφορα άλλα.*  :03. Clap:

----------


## vagg

ναι γιατι τα αλλα εχουν εγκριση εοφ???δεν νομιζω
κοτσαρουνε τον αριθμο προτοκολου δλδ τον αριθμο τησ αιτησης που κανανε για να τουσ τα εγκρινουν και ολα κομπλε...αυτος ο αριθμος ομως δεν ειναι αριθμος εγκρισης...

----------


## kyriakos23

εγω θα παρω 2κιλα να την δοκιμασω.

----------


## mantus3

το κακο ειναι οτι δυστοιχως βγενει σε συσκεβασιες του 1κιλου.. πραγμα το οποιο ανεβαζει κατα πολυ το κοστος της... 

επισεις στα 100 τα 10 ειναι υδατανθρακες κ τα 78 πρωτεινη.. οποτε δεν ξερω κατα ποσο αυτο ειναι καλο...

----------


## tezaman

εκεί κιμένοντε οι περισσότερες πρωτεΐνες, θέτουν σαν στάνταρ το 78% απο εκεί και πέρα αν κάποιος κάνει extreme κόψιμο μπορεί να κοιτάξει για καθαρή πρωτεΐνη, το κόστος όμως είναι υψηλότερο

----------


## Polyneikos

Γενικα η τιμη της είναι ανταγωνιστικη με προϊόντα εξωτερικού,αν φανταστείς ότι σου δίνεις τα 2 κουτια  * 1 κιλο ,45 Ευρω , ή τα 3 κουτιά 65 Ευρώ,χωρίς Φπα ή έξοδα αποστολής,με αναλογια 78 γρ. πρωτεινης / 100 γρ. σκευασματος θεωρείται από τις αρκετα καθαρες.Ειδικα αν συνοδευεται και με ποιότητα θεωρώ ότι είναι μια καλη λύση για καποιον που δεν θελει να μπλέκει με παραγγελίες εξωτερικού και πιστωτικες,τελωνεια κτλ.Μακαρι ένα ελληνικο προΙον να μπορεί να συγκρουστεί με τις ξενες εταιρίες,καλό θα μας κανει !

----------


## tezaman

όπως τα λέει ο πολυνέικος  :04. Box:

----------


## m3ssias

> εκεί κιμένοντε οι περισσότερες πρωτεΐνες, θέτουν σαν στάνταρ το 78% απο εκεί και πέρα αν κάποιος κάνει extreme κόψιμο μπορεί να κοιτάξει για καθαρή πρωτεΐνη, το κόστος όμως είναι υψηλότερο




.....Κι εγώ αυτό φοβάμαι.....το extreme κόψιμο......  :02. Affraid:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Μακαρι ένα ελληνικο προΙον να μπορεί να συγκρουστεί με τις ξενες εταιρίες,καλό θα μας κανει !


αρκεί να το υποστηρίξουμε, μηπως ο Πανος MB να κάνει καμια κίνηση και σαν φορουμ   :02. Idea:

----------


## gk

> ναι γιατι τα αλλα εχουν εγκριση εοφ???δεν νομιζω
> κοτσαρουνε τον αριθμο προτοκολου δλδ τον αριθμο τησ αιτησης που κανανε για να τουσ τα εγκρινουν και ολα κομπλε...αυτος ο αριθμος ομως δεν ειναι αριθμος εγκρισης...


Ενδιαφερων. Δεν ηξερα οτι μπορει να γινει κι ετσι.! *Και πως μπορουμε να ξερουμε εμεις αν οντως εχει εγκριση απο τον εοφ το Χ προιον ή αν εχει απλα τον αριθμο της σχετικης αιτησης..??

Ερωτηση: τι κανει ο ΕΟΦ? Δειχνει απλα οτι το προιον δεν περιεχει συστατικα που δεν αναφερονται ή καποια απαγορευμενη ουσια, δειχνει οτι οι ποσοτητες που αναγραφονται ισχυουν και στην πραγματικοτητα.? Τι ακριβως?

----------


## Gasturb

> (www.herculesprotein.gr)


Ετσί γερά μωρη Ελλαδάρα!!!!   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  

welldone gk

----------


## vagg

στην εφημεριδα φιλαθλος γραφει ενας τυπος με το ονομα ντοπερμαν,κατα καιρους λοιπον γραφει διαφορα πραγματα που μπορει να αφορουν και εμας...εχω διαβασει λοιπον οτι πολλες εταιριες βαζουν πανω τον αριθμο της αιτησης που κανουν στον εοφ για να τους τα εγκρινουν....αυτοι μετα μπορει να περιμενουν αρκετα χρονια μεχρι να τους τα εγκρινουν τελικα και αφου πρωτα εχουν λαδωσει τα γραναζια...

----------


## Bane

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο vagg
> 
> ναι γιατι τα αλλα εχουν εγκριση εοφ???δεν νομιζω
> κοτσαρουνε τον αριθμο προτοκολου δλδ τον αριθμο τησ αιτησης που κανανε για να τουσ τα εγκρινουν και ολα κομπλε...αυτος ο αριθμος ομως δεν ειναι αριθμος εγκρισης...
> 
> 
> Ενδιαφερων. Δεν ηξερα οτι μπορει να γινει κι ετσι.! *Και πως μπορουμε να ξερουμε εμεις αν οντως εχει εγκριση απο τον εοφ το Χ προιον ή αν εχει απλα τον αριθμο της σχετικης αιτησης..??
> 
> Ερωτηση: τι κανει ο ΕΟΦ? Δειχνει απλα οτι το προιον δεν περιεχει συστατικα που δεν αναφερονται ή καποια απαγορευμενη ουσια, δειχνει οτι οι ποσοτητες που αναγραφονται ισχυουν και στην πραγματικοτητα.? Τι ακριβως?


Εγκεκριμένο από τον ΕΟΦ=δεν περιέχει μόλυβδο, αρσενικο κ.τ.λ. σε όρια ανώτερα απο τα αποδεκτά της Ελληνικής Φαρμακοποιίας και στην ετικέτα του δεν υπάρχει απαγορευμένη από τον ΕΟΦ ουσία.
Σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει ελεγχθει η περιοεκτηκότητα, αποτελεσματικότητα και ασφάλεια του συμπληρώματος.

----------


## gk

Αρα, κατα συνεπεια δεν εχει καμια σχεση με μια χημικη αναλυση που θα κανεις "εσυ" στο προιον...  Σωστα? Νομιζω εκει (στη χυμικη αναλυση) βλεπεις τα παντα, ε?

----------


## KM2909

εκανα παραγγελια και το περιμενω απο στιγμη σε στιγμη... αναμεινατε review...

----------


## Exci

> εκανα παραγγελια και το περιμενω απο στιγμη σε στιγμη... αναμεινατε review...


  :03. Awesome:

----------


## gk

> εκανα παραγγελια και το περιμενω απο στιγμη σε στιγμη... *αναμεινατε review*...


  :01. Wink:  
Πες μας και ποσο εκανε να σου ερθει η παραγγελια.

----------


## kyriakos23

εμενα λογικα αυριο θα ερ8ει.

----------


## manos_

Το ονομα νομιζω οτι πρεπει να αλλαξει.Ακουγετε καπως δεν ξερω αν με πιανετε.

----------


## gk

> Το ονομα νομιζω οτι πρεπει να αλλαξει.Ακουγετε καπως δεν ξερω αν με πιανετε.


Το "Ηρακλης"? Ναι, δεν ειναι κατι το extreme, το ιδιαιτερο αλλα ειναι καλο. 
Εξαλλου ο Ηρακλης ηταν και συνδεδεμενος με τη δυναμη στη μυθολογια..  :01. Razz:  
Εμενα μ'αρεσει παντως γιατι ειναι κατι Ελληνικο, οπως και το προιον! Να το ονομασεις με ξενογλωσση λεξη? Δεν λεει..

----------


## Polyneikos

Ελληνικη πρωτεϊνη,ελληνικό όνομα,γουστα είναι αυτα Μάνο,εμενε μου αρεσει πάντως  !!
Μην σου πω ότι θα γούσταρα και κανενα τέτοιο επικο εξώφυλλο (κατα τωρα το ξεφτίλισα !)




_Μετά το θάνατό του ο Ηρακλής απο-θεώθηκε, έγινε δηλαδή θεός της δύναμης και της ρώμης. 
Τον Ηρακλή οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες τον παρίσταναν συνήθως ντυμένο με τη λεοντή, να κρατά ένα ρόπαλο στο χέρι, με παράστημα γίγαντα και σώμα δυνατό, νεανικό και εύρωστο._

----------


## isis

> Το ονομα νομιζω οτι πρεπει να αλλαξει.Ακουγετε καπως δεν ξερω αν με πιανετε.


το θέμα δεν είναι το όνομα , αλλά η ποιότητα , αυτό πρέπει να κοιτάζουμε όλοι μας και οχι τις μάρκες. Προσωπικά και εγώ θα γούσταρα επικό εξώφυλλο!

----------


## polydeykis

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο manos_
> 
> Το ονομα νομιζω οτι πρεπει να αλλαξει.Ακουγετε καπως δεν ξερω αν με πιανετε.
> 
> 
> το θέμα δεν είναι το όνομα , αλλά η ποιότητα , αυτό πρέπει να κοιτάζουμε όλοι μας και οχι τις μάρκες. Προσωπικά και εγώ θα γούσταρα επικό εξώφυλλο!


ρε μαγκες εγω ειμαι φανατικος με οτι εχει να κανει με Ελλαδα, αλλα ως νεοελληναραδες που ειμαστε, γιατι μου βρωμαει κατι στην υποθεση? μηπως σπευσουμε ολοι να τη παρουμε και μετα τραβαμε τα τετοια μας?

 μπορει να γινει μια αναλυση αν δουμε τι γινεται?

----------


## tezaman

+1 στο όνομα!!! ότι πρέπει για μια ελληνική πρωτεΐνη! αντε και την πρώτη ελληνική κρεατίνη θα εισηγηθώ να τν ονομάσουν "Ατλας"  :05. Posing:

----------


## isis

> ρε μαγκες εγω ειμαι φανατικος με οτι εχει να κανει με Ελλαδα, αλλα ως νεοελληναραδες που ειμαστε, γιατι μου βρωμαει κατι στην υποθεση? μηπως σπευσουμε ολοι να τη παρουμε και μετα τραβαμε τα τετοια μας? μπορει να γινει μια αναλυση αν δουμε τι γινεται?


Τι πρωτεΐνη τη ξένη που παίρνεις εσύ την αναλύεις? Είμαι σίγουρος ότι η hercules protein θα είναι μία από τις πιο ποιοτικές πρωτεΐνες και πολλά μπράβο σε αυτήν την αξιέπαινη ελληνική προσπάθεια!  :01. lol:  :03. Clapping:

----------


## tezaman

Isis κανε τα κόλπα σου!!   :01. Wink:

----------


## blackgym

tin pire kaneis..?

----------


## manos_

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο manos_
> 
> Το ονομα νομιζω οτι πρεπει να αλλαξει.Ακουγετε καπως δεν ξερω αν με πιανετε.
> 
> 
> το θέμα δεν είναι το όνομα , αλλά η ποιότητα , αυτό πρέπει να κοιτάζουμε όλοι μας και οχι τις μάρκες. Προσωπικά και εγώ θα γούσταρα επικό εξώφυλλο!



marketing wise αν το λεω σωστα πιστεψε με ξερω πολλους που δεν θα την επαιρναν μονο και μονο απο το ονομα. Εγω δεν τραβαω ζορι.Οχι οτι θα την παρω  αλλα λεμε τωρα.

----------


## ovelix

4φορες  το εγραψες  :02. Confused2:

----------


## ovelix

:02. Confused2:

----------


## manos_

ε κατα λαθος προφανως.

----------


## gk

Θα συμφωνησω ομως και στο θεμα της ποιοτητας που αναφερει ο *isis*.. Ειναι πράγματι το σημαντικο κομματι.. 




> Isis κανε τα κόλπα σου!!


Τα κολπα με τους "χρωματιστους αερογραφους" κι ετσι.?   :02. Smile:   Αληθεια τι γινεται με αυτο που ειχες πει *isis*? Την παρηγγειλες εσυ?

----------


## kyriakos23

σαν ονομα μαρεσει.
αν κανει δουλεια θα δειξη.αν δεν μαρεσει πολυ απλα δεν αγωραζο ξανα.

----------


## KATERINI 144

το ονομα ενδιαφερει μονο τους ανιδεους παιδια, 
αυτος που θελει να παρει πρωτεινη και θα την αποφυγει λογο ονοματος θα ειναι απυρος και ασχετος με το αθλημα, 
οταν μαθει σε τη χρησημευει και τη δουλεια κανει μια πρωτεινη θα την πρωτιμησει λογο τις τιμης, και ορισμενοι οπως εγω λογο προελευσεις. φτανει αρκετα ταισαμε τους ξενους..................................




> αν κανει δουλεια θα δειξη.


δλδ κυριακος23 θα καταλαβεις αν δουλευει η οχι?!   :01.Ftou:

----------


## asdf

Παντος παραληψη του τυπου που την πουλαει να μην εχει κανει upload μια αναλυση.... Νεο - φθηνο προιον εχει που υποσχεται οτι κανουν οι παλιοι και οι ακριβοι. Με μια ετικετα ο καταναλωτης δυσκολα πειθεται. Γνωστη bulk αγγλικη εταιρια εχει αναλυσεις upload-αρισμενες   :02. Chinese: , γιατι οχι και η Ηρακλης.

----------


## kyriakos23

δεν ειμαι ειδικος αλλα αμαν δω διαφωρα στο σωμα μου σημενει δουλευει.

----------


## Muscleboss

εγώ θα τη δοκιμάσω πάντως την άλλη βδομάδα, γιατί πρέπει τουλάχιστον να το δοκιμάσουμε όλοι το προιόν αυτό και όπως μπορούμε να τη στηρίξουμε τη προσπάθεια.

ΜΒ

----------


## peris

> δεν ειμαι ειδικος αλλα αμαν δω διαφωρα στο σωμα μου σημενει δουλευει.


  :01.Ftou:   :01.Ftou:   :01.Ftou:   :01.Ftou:   :01.Ftou:   :01.Ftou:  

οτι διαφορα θα δεις απο το κοτοπουλο τα ασπραδια και τις υπολοιπες πηγες πρωτεινης το ιδιο θα δεις και απο το συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης

μην λεμε τα ιδια συνεχεια τα συμπληρωματα δεν ειναι αναβολικα

----------


## kyriakos23

το ξερω αυτο.
αν ηταν ετσι τωρα εδω κ μηνες θα ειμουν τερας.

----------


## peris

> το ξερω αυτο.
> αν ηταν ετσι τωρα εδω κ μηνες θα ειμουν τερας.


οποτε στα λογια μου ερχεσαι  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :02. Nana na nana:   :02. Nana na nana:   :08. Toast:

----------


## _kwstas_

Nαι αλλα προφανως ο κυριακος ενωει αποτελεσμα... διαφορετικο!! φανταστειτε η πρωτεινη χ,ψ να ειναι σκετη ζαχαρη και εκει που περιμενει ο κυριακος και ο οποιος διποτε να δει αποτελεσματα να βλεπει το λυπος να αυξανετε..... παντως παιδια δεν ειναι η πρωτη ελληνικη πρωτεινη πριω 8-9 χρονια θυμαμε ενα συμπλιρωμα πρωτεινης που ειχε σκιτσο ενα κοτοπουλο απ εξω!και πουλιοταν κυριως στα φαρμακεια.. μηπως θυμαστε ποιο ηταν αυτο??νομιζω οτι η εταιρια που το εβγαζε ηταν απο θεσσαλονικη..

----------


## isis

> εγώ θα τη δοκιμάσω πάντως την άλλη βδομάδα, γιατί πρέπει τουλάχιστον να το δοκιμάσουμε όλοι το προιόν αυτό και όπως μπορούμε να τη στηρίξουμε τη προσπάθεια.ΜΒ


+1   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumb up:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clap:

----------


## KM2909

Παρτε και το review που υποσχεθηκα: 




ανα 100gr.
Υδατανθρακες 10gr
Πρωτεινη        78gr
Λιπαρα           3gr
Θερμιδες        379kcal
Υγρασια          4gr

Συστατικα:Πρωτεινη ορρου γαλακτος, αρωμα σοκολατας
καραμελοχρωμα, κακαο, φρουκτοζη, ακεσουλφαμη +λακτοζη

ανα δοση (35gr)
Υδατανθρακες 3.5gr
Πρωτεινη        27.3gr
Λιπαρα           1gr
Θερμιδες        132.6kcal
Υγρασια          1.4gr

Ας το παρω απο την αρχη. Παραθετω λοιπον τα στοιχεια μου στο σαιτ της πρωτεινης. Αμεσως μου ερχεται mail και περιπου μια ωρα αργοτερα ο Μιχαλης ο Παπαγιαννης επικοινωνει τηλεφωνικα μαζι μου για να γνωριστουμε και  να συζητησουμε καποια σχετικα πραγματα. Ευγενεστατος και ιδιατερα συζητησιμος. Αυτη η ενεργεια με εξεπληξε θετικα, καθως ετσι δημιουργειται μια προσωπικη σχεση με τον πελατη, ο οποιος ξερει που πρεπει να απευθυνθει για οτιδηποτε τον απασχολει σχετικα με το προιον που αγορασε και οχι μονο, καθως ο Μιχαλης ειναι ανοιχτος σε πασης φυσεως bb συζητησεις. 
Κανω λοιπον την παραγγελια Δευτερα, Τριτη μου ερχεται το δεμα. Εξοδα αποστολης δεν υπαρχουν και η αποπληρωμη γινεται μεσω καταθεσης σε τραπεζικο λογαριασμο. Ανοιγω λοιπον το δεμα και η πρωτεινη ειναι μεσα σε ενα σακουλακι το οποιο βρισκεται μεσα στο μεταλλικο κουτι που βλεπετε παραπανω. Στο κουτι αυτο αναγραφονται κανονικοτατα και οι  ημερομηνιες παραγωγης και ληξης. Η προτεινομενη δοση ειναι 2 κουταλιες της σουπας, ενω απουσιαζει το σκουπ. Δεν ειναι κατι που με ενοχλει, αλλα πιστευω οτι για τις εντυπωσεις και μονο θα επρεπε να μπει ενα σκουπακι, καθως υπαρχουν και οι απαιτητικοι... Εκ πρωτης οψεως δε θα παραρατηρησετε το αρωμα και την υφη των πρωτεινων μεγαλων εταιριων. Σκεφτειτε ομως οτι δεν  εχει υποστει την επεξεργασια που υποκεινται τα ''artificial flavors'' των μεγαλων εταιριων.
Και τωρα παμε στο ζουμι...

ΔΙΑΛΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ: Πολυ καλη με γαλα και νερο(με 20 δευτερα χτυπημα στο σεικερ), γινεται πηχτη.  κακη οταν την ανεμειξα με μαλτο-δεξτρο.

ΓΕΥΣΗ: Αρχικα θελω να διευκρινησω οτι η γευση ειναι κατι εντελως υποκειμενικο γι αυτο δεν παιρνω κανεναν στο λαιμο μου. Πηρα σοκολατα. Με γαλα λοιπον τη βρηκα εξαιρετικη, μου θυμισε κατι κακαο απο το σουπερμαρκετ που επινα μικρος  :01. Mr. Green:  Πολυ καλη και με νερο. Ενδεικτικα σας λεω οτι σα γευση μου αρεσε πολυ περισσοτερο απο την double rich chocolate της πολυδιαφημισμενης ΟΝ που επαιρνα μεχρι τωρα. 

Οπως βλεπετε βγαζει 78% πρωτεινη και σε αυτον τον τομεα ( που αυτος ειναι που πρεπει να κοιταζουμε και οχι τα φρουφρου κ τα αρωματα  :02. Nana na nana:  )
ανταγωνιζεται στα ισια τις μεγαλες εταιριες. Λαμβανοντας υποψιν και την τιμη της μιλαμε για μια εξαιρετικη σχεση τιμης-αποδοσης. Στα μειον το οτι περιεχει λακτοζη, κατι που σημαινει οτι μπορει να κατσει βαρια σε καποιους που εχουν ευαισθησια στη συγκεκριμενη ουσια.

Κλεινοντας, εμενα η ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ με επεισε και απ οτι φαινεται θα την προτιμαω σταθερα απο εδω και περα. Περα απο τη σχεση τιμης-αποδοσης, προκειται για μια τιμια και ειλικρινη προταση η οποια τυχαινει να ειναι και ελληνικη...  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## stavro

km2909
ευχαριστουμε για το review   :03. Awesome:

----------


## kyriakos23

λοιπον την δοκιμασα πριν λιγο.
διαλυτοτητα καλη,μυριζει ωρεα,γευση δοκιμασα κ καλυτερες αν κανει δουλεια θα δηξει.

----------


## tezaman

εγώ πιστεύω σε αυτή την πρωτεΐνη 8)  ευχαριστούμε για τα reviw

----------


## isis

Προσωπικά τη βρήκα εξαιρετική! Συγχαρητήρια στο κ. Παπαγιάννη!  :03. Thumb up:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## tezaman

έκανες τα κόλπα σου ίσις? 8)   :01. Shifty:

----------


## NASSER

Μπραβο σε οσους τη δοκιμασαν, γιατι περιμενα να ακουσω εντυπωσεις και πραγματικα δεν περιμενα τοσο γρηγορα. Εκ των πληστων διακρεινω πως αρεσε.

Προσωπικα εχω μια ευαισθησια στη λακτωζη αλλα θα μπω στον κοπο να την δοκιμασω.

----------


## NewBuilder

Είμαι περήφανος !!

----------


## gk

ΚΜ2909 αναλυτικοτατο το review σου και γενικα καλα λογια προς το παρων.. 
Η "υγρασια" που αναφερει στα συστατικα, τι σημαινει/τι ειναι, ακριβως??

Επισης σχετικα με τη Λακτοζη, ειχες καποια ενοχληση εσυ? Βασικα εσενα σε πειραζει γενικα ή στο γαλα για παραδειγμα? 





> Προσωπικά τη βρήκα εξαιρετική! Συγχαρητήρια στο κ. Παπαγιάννη!





> *έκανες τα κόλπα σου ίσις?* 8)


Με προλαβες tezaman! Την ιδια απορια εχω κι εγω και ανυπομονω να δω τι παιζει στην σκληρη πραγματικοτητα και πως ειναι και "μεσα" το προιον....!   :02. Smile:   :01. lol:  

Ολα οδηγουν στη δοκιμη της (μιας και σημερα πηγα σε 2 καταστηματα να παρω μια μονοκιλη whey και.. στο ενα ειχε ελλειψη, θα εχει "απο βδομαδα" και στο αλλο εληγαν σε ενα-δυο μηνες, ε θελω κατι πιο φρεσκοφτιαγμενο..) και θελω πολυ, απλα κολλαω λιγο γιατι ειμαι που ειμαι καινουργιος να δοκιμασω και καινουργια προιοντα.. μου παει καπως πολυ.. δεν ξερω..   :01. Rolling Eyes:  
Γι'αυτο περιμενω να βγει ή να γινει καμια χημικη αναλυση απο τους πιο "παλιους" και γενικα εντυπωσεις και σχολια τους......

----------


## slaine

αύριο θα έχετε και από μένα ριβιού

----------


## kyriakos23

ναι αυτο με την υγρασια τι ειναι?
πρωτη φωρα τα βλεπω

----------


## Polyneikos

> Είμαι περήφανος !!


Τι εννοείς με το ότι είσαι περήφανος ;

----------


## stavro

σημερα παρελαβα και δοκιμασα την hercules
εντυπωσεις- ευχαριστη εκπληξη το τενεκεδακι της συσκευασιας θυμιζει αλλες εποχες, 
απο δυαλυτοτητα μετρια στην σοκολατα πολυ καλη στην βανηλια
απο γευση  σοκολατα μετρια ,ενω η βανηλια παρα πολυ καλη με ευχαριστο αρωμα
ο τροπος παραγγελειας και πληρωμης πολυ απλος και εξυπηρετικος ,παραγγελνεις ερχεται στην πορτα σου με curier και πληρωνεις σε τραπεζα ουτε εξοδα αποστολης ουτε τιποτα
το μονο που λυπει ειναι η μεζουρα που εχουμε συνηθησει για να μετραμε τις ποσοτητες νομιζω θα επρεπε να υπαρχει και να μην μετραμε την ποσοτητα με κουταλιες
με λιγα λογια δεν μετανοιωσα που δοκιμασα το προιον αυτο και για να πω την αληθεια δυσκολα θα αλλαξω στο μελλον πρωτεινη

----------


## vagg

σε ποσες μερες σας ηρ8ε???

----------


## slaine

παραλαβή για πελοπόνησο και νησιά σε 2 μέρες υπόλοιπη ελλάδα 1 μέρα.

διαλυτότητα αρκετά καλή (ήθελε λίγο χτύπημα παραπάνω αλλά διαλύθηκε τελείως σε αντίθεση με άλλες επώνυμες που διαλύονται πιο γρήγορα αλλά όχι τελειώς) και γεύση που δοκίμασα σοκολάτα με νερό μου άρεσε πολύ γιατι:

-δε θύμιζε χημικό από τα αντικατάστατα ζάχαρης και σοκολάτας
-έφερνε κάπως σε γαλα!
-σε σχέση με EAS-REFLEX-ON μου άρεσε περισσότερο εμένα. ίσως η πιο καλή στη γεύση σοκολάτα που έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ να ήταν η Pro Body. η "ηράκλεια" πρωτείνη ήταν διαφορετική αλλά αρκετά εύγεστη κατ'εμέ.

περιμένω τον ίσις να κάνει τα "μαγικά" του και να δούμε τι παίζει. αν είναι οκ αν και πιο ακριβή από άλλες από εκεί που αγοράζω εγώ θα την προτιμήσω (σε μεγάλη παραγγελία κάνει έκπτωση).

ΥΓ:θα δω πόσο "τραβιέται" μετά από κάμποσα σέικερς γιατί στην αρχή μπορεί να "παρασυρθεί" κανείς (βλέπε νέκταρ-σύντραξ)

----------


## tezaman

+1 στον απο πάνω 8)

----------


## zeus123

Μήπως έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς τα κεκάκια της συγκεκρίμενης εταιρίας?
Αξίζουν σε γεύση? Το ρωτάω γιατί πρέπει να πάω στο εξωτερικό για 6 μέρες και φυσικά δεν μπορώ να κουβαλαω το 2κιλο κουτι της πρωτεινης, και θέλω να προσπαθήσω να μην βγω πολύ εκτος προγράμματος στη διατροφή μου.   :01. Help:   :01. Help:   :01. Help:  

 Πάντως η πρωτεινούλα καλή μου φαίνεται.. Πείστικα και λέω να την δοκιμασω, αν και δε καταλαβαίνω τη στάση της εταιρίας να μην πολυπροβάλλεται, σε σχέση με τις εταιρίες που απλά εμπορεύονται προιοντα του εξωτερικού και δεν τα παράγουν οι ίδιες  :02. Confused2:   :02. Confused2:

----------


## Akis85

παιδια διαβαζω με ενδιαφερον τις κριτικες σας. και θα την δοκιμασω και εγω οπωσδηποτε γιατι εχω περιεργεια.

να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο; οσοι εχετε αγορασει την πρωτεινη λαβατε και αποδειξη αγορας μαζι η οχι;
..

----------


## vagg

> να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο; οσοι εχετε αγορασει την πρωτεινη λαβατε και αποδειξη αγορας μαζι η οχι;



θες να τη βαλεις στη φορολογικη δηλωση???  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Μήπως έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς τα κεκάκια της συγκεκρίμενης εταιρίας?


από ότι ξέρω δεν παράγονται αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά ίσως συνεχιστεί η παραγωγή τους στο μέλλον.

έχουμε καλές συνταγές για κεικακια/μπαρες, πάρε την ηρακλής και φτιάξε από αυτή.  :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## slaine

> παιδια διαβαζω με ενδιαφερον τις κριτικες σας. και θα την δοκιμασω και εγω οπωσδηποτε γιατι εχω περιεργεια.
> 
> να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο; οσοι εχετε αγορασει την πρωτεινη λαβατε και αποδειξη αγορας μαζι η οχι;


σου έρχεται ένα πακέτο με κούριερ και υπάρχει η απόδειξη από το κούριερ.

----------


## gk

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Akis85
> 
> παιδια διαβαζω με ενδιαφερον τις κριτικες σας. και θα την δοκιμασω και εγω οπωσδηποτε γιατι εχω περιεργεια.
> 
> να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο; οσοι εχετε αγορασει την πρωτεινη λαβατε και αποδειξη αγορας μαζι η οχι;
> 
> 
> σου έρχεται ένα πακέτο με κούριερ *και υπάρχει η απόδειξη από το κούριερ*.


Με τα πληρη στοιχεια της εταιριας ομως ή απλα με μια διευθυνση κι ετσι.? 
Αν το πηγαινε εκει που νομιζω ο φιλος που ρωτησε για την αποδειξη, ηταν εξυπνη η ερωτηση του.

----------


## slaine

ό,τι και να σκέφτεται πολύ το κούρασε. 
φαγάκι παίρνεις και το πληρώνεις. 
μπορείς και να του φας τα λεφτά και να μη στείλεις τίποτα αφού ο άνθρωπος πρώτα το στέλνει και μετά πληρώνεις. 
αλλά...

----------


## gk

Καλα ο τροπος πληρωμης σιγουρα ειναι ενα πολυ καλο βημα εμπιστοσυνης μεταξυ "παραγωγου/πωλητη" και "πελατη/καταναλωτη". Και καλα οτι οριστε εγω στο στελνω να το δεις να το δοκιμασεις κιολας και μετα πληρωσε με. 
ΑΛΛΑ (χωρις να μιλαμε για τη συγκεκριμενη ή για καποια αλλη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη) αυτο ειναι φαι που μπορει να περιεχει απο πολλα και διαφορα ή αγνωστα συστατικα, μεχρι απλη ζαχαρη. 

Πρωτα απ'ολα εχω ακουσει οτι εχει κυκλοφορησει στην αγορα πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος κινεζικης προελευσης(!) αμφιβολου ποιοτητας προφανως με αγνωστα αποτελεσματα ή παρενεργιες (οπως το καρκονογονο βρεφικο γαλα απο την κινα)
κι επισης πολλες και πασιγνωστες μεγαλες εταιριες συμπληρωματων εχουν πιαστει να εχουν διαφορετικες απο τις αναγραφομενες ουσιες.. 

Επομενως ναι μεν ειναι καλο που η παραγωγη της Ηρακλης γινεται καπου εδω σ'εμας, αλλα ειναι ακομα πιο καλο να εχεις/να υπαρχουν και τα πληρη στοιχεια της εταιριας που την παραγει και ειναι υπευθυνη για το προιον.

----------


## slaine

άμα γίνει τίποτα άνετα βρίσκεις το άτομο και κινείσαι αναλόγως αλλά προσωπικά νομίζω δε θα χρειαστεί

----------


## Akis85

ρε παιδια εγω απλα ρωτησα αν υπαρχει αποδειξη πληρωμης-τιμη προιοντος-αφμ πωλητη κτλ μαζι με το πακετο. που το πηγατε το ζητημα;

απλα επειδη ασχολουμε με εμποριο και γνωριζω το χωρο ρωταω να δω αν η διαδικασια αγοραπωλησιας ειναι οπως πρεπει.

το κοστος για να αγορασεις συμπληρωμα απο ενα μαγαζι περιλαμβανει κοστος του εοφ, φπα κτλ εγω απλα ρωταω αν συμβαινει αυτο στην ελληνικη πρωτεινη η γινεται η φαση απο την 'πισω πορτα'.

----------


## stavro

> Καλα ο τροπος πληρωμης σιγουρα ειναι ενα πολυ καλο βημα εμπιστοσυνης μεταξυ "παραγωγου/πωλητη" και "πελατη/καταναλωτη". Και καλα οτι οριστε εγω στο στελνω να το δεις να το δοκιμασεις κιολας και μετα πληρωσε με. 
> ΑΛΛΑ (χωρις να μιλαμε για τη συγκεκριμενη ή για καποια αλλη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη) αυτο ειναι φαι που μπορει να περιεχει απο πολλα και διαφορα ή αγνωστα συστατικα, μεχρι απλη ζαχαρη. 
> 
> Πρωτα απ'ολα εχω ακουσει οτι εχει κυκλοφορησει στην αγορα πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος κινεζικης προελευσης(!) αμφιβολου ποιοτητας προφανως με αγνωστα αποτελεσματα ή παρενεργιες (οπως το καρκονογονο βρεφικο γαλα απο την κινα)
> κι επισης πολλες και πασιγνωστες μεγαλες εταιριες συμπληρωματων εχουν πιαστει να εχουν διαφορετικες απο τις αναγραφομενες ουσιες.. 
> 
> Επομενως ναι μεν ειναι καλο που η παραγωγη της Ηρακλης γινεται καπου εδω σ'εμας, αλλα ειναι ακομα πιο καλο να εχεις/να υπαρχουν και τα πληρη στοιχεια της εταιριας που την παραγει και ειναι υπευθυνη για το προιον.





πολυ σωστα αυτα που λες φιλε μου, και στην συνγκεκριμενη περιπτωση 
το καλο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι δεν μεσολαβει κανενας μεσαζων
εγω μηλησα στο τηλ. με τον ανθρωπο που παραγει και διακυνει το προιον
εχω τα πληρη στοιχια του στην διαθεση μου{τηλεφωνο  ονομα διευθηνση} οπως  και ο καθενας που παραγγελνει,οποτε αν αποδειχθει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα ξερεις με ποιον εχεις να κανεις,ενω με μια γνωστη και διασημη εταιρια του εξωτερικου μαλλον δεν βγαζεις ακρη

----------


## gk

Παντως, χωρις να θελω να φανω αρνητικος ή καχυποπτος, λεω απλα οτι η "PowerFood Hellas" που εριξα μια ματια σε internet αλλα και στις πληροφοριες τηλεφωνικως για στοιχεια της, δεν φαινεται καπου.
Μονο οτι λεει στην ηλεκτρονικη σελιδα για τα powercakes.

Ειναι εργοστασιο που παρασκευαζει πρωτεινη, ειναι απλα καποιος μικροτερος χωρος που περνουν πρωτεινη απο καπου αλλου (κι απο που?) και φτιαχνουν τα 2 αυτα προιοντα, γνωριζει καποιος ακριβως?   :02. Confused2:

----------


## isis

> Παντως, χωρις να θελω να φανω αρνητικος ή καχυποπτος, λεω απλα οτι η "PowerFood Hellas" που εριξα μια ματια σε internet αλλα και στις πληροφοριες τηλεφωνικως για στοιχεια της, δεν φαινεται καπου.
> Μονο οτι λεει στην ηλεκτρονικη σελιδα για τα powercakes.Ειναι εργοστασιο που παρασκευαζει πρωτεινη, ειναι απλα καποιος μικροτερος χωρος που περνουν πρωτεινη απο καπου αλλου (κι απο που?) και φτιαχνουν τα 2 αυτα προιοντα, γνωριζει καποιος ακριβως?


Προσωπικά προτείνω να ηρεμήσετε όλοι και να στηρίξετε το ελληνικό αυτό προϊόν. Ο κ. Παπαγιάννης έχει το θάρρος να αναγράφει το όνομά του , δίχως να κρύβεται. Αναφορικά με τη "PowerFood Hellas" είναι προσωπική επιχείρηση. Ας σεβαστούμε όλοι αυτή την ελληνική προσπάθεια , καθώς πρόκεται για μία φιλότιμη ενέργεια και το αποτέλεσμα αυτής (η πρωτεΐνη) είναι αρκετά καλής ποιότητας. Δ*εν έχω ακούσει κανέναν από εσάς που ψάχνεστε , να ασχολείστε με χημικές αναλύσεις της πρωτεΐνης , αποδείξεις και εγκριτικές αποφάσεις του Ε.Ο.Φ , όταν αγοράζετε πρωτεΐνες ξένης προέλευσης. Την αγοράζετε , τη χρυσοπληρώνετε και δε διαμαρτύρεσθε.*  Ας σεβαστούμε το συγκεκριμένο άνθρωπο.

Αναφορικά με την "υγρασία" , είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλοι θα θέλατε να μάθετε τι είναι!  8)

----------


## KM2909

συμφωνω με ισις. γινομαστε υπερβολικοι με ολη αυτην την καχυποψια απεναντι σε αυτο το προιον, καχυποψια που προκυπτει απο προκαταληψη λογω της ελληνικης του προελευσης και της χαμηλης του τιμης. στο κατω κατω, αν το ολο θεμα ηταν απατη, δεν νομιζω ο Μ.Παπαγιαννης να προεβαλλε το ονομα του, σιγουρα θα κρυβοταν στην ανωνυμια... τωρα με την παραμικρη στραβη, ξερουμε που μπορουμε να απευθυνθουμε, δεν βλεπω να μπορει να συμβει το ιδιο με τις μαγαλοεταιριες απο τις οποιες αγοραζουν οι περισσοτεροι...

----------


## gk

Εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες για τα ξενα συμπληρωματα isis. Προσωπικα (που κανω και το "θεμα" για τα στοιχεια της επιχειρησης) μονο αλλη μια φορα εχω παρει μια EAS Whey, κι αυτην παλι μετα απο αρκετο ψαξιμο και μαθαινωντας οτι ειναι απο τις πιο αξιοπιστες και σωστες στον χωρο.

Ετσι και τωρα με την Ηρακλης, επειδη θα ηθελα πολυ να περνω κατι που ειναι καί καλυτερης ποιοτητας κι αγνοτερο σαν προιον (οπως ακριβως λεει), αλλα καί στη μιση τιμη απο τα αλλα στα καταστηματα, 
προσπαθω να μαθω οσα περισσοτερα μπορω για το προιον και την προελευση/παραγωγη του.
Γι'αυτο περιμενω και τα "κολπα" σου που λεει κι ενας φιλος απο εδω μεσα, που απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει πρεπει να ειναι καποια Χημικη Αναλυση.. Αν βγει ενας τετοιος ελεγχος "ok" τοτε δεν ξερω αν θα εχω λογο να συνεχισω να ανησυχω. Αλλα δεν βλεπω κατι ακομα. Οπότε ψαχνομαι.. 

Οσο για την "υγρασια" απ'οσα εχω μαθει ειναι το νερο που περιεχει το προιον.. καμια πρωτεινη δεν ειναι 100% ξηρη απ'οσο γνωριζω.. 
Ηταν απο τις πρωτες αποριες μου αυτο.

----------


## KM2909

> Αναφορικά με την "υγρασία" , είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλοι θα θέλατε να μάθετε τι είναι!


η αληθεια ειναι οτι κ εγω την εχω την απορια μου...  :01. Unsure:

----------


## isis

> Αναφορικά με την "υγρασία" , είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλοι θα θέλατε να μάθετε τι είναι! 
> 			
> 		
> 
> η αληθεια ειναι οτι κ εγω την εχω την απορια μου...


ηρεμήστε , νεράκι του θεού είναι , τίποτα παραπάνω!

----------


## KM2909

α οκ... μικρο το κακο..  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KontorinisMD

Μπράβο στην ελληνική προσπάθεια!   :03. Thumbs Up:  
Το συζήτησα και με κάποιους φίλους αυτές τις μέρες, θα περίμενα να δώ την αναλυση αμινοξέων της πρωτείνης καθως εκεί παίζεται το παιχνίδι, αλλά και αναλυτική αξιολόγηση απο τον ΜΒ που ξέρω ότι έχει πιεί ό,τι πρωτείνη υπάρχει στον πλανήτη.  :02. Welcome:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gk

Μπραβο, κι εγω μια τετοια αναλυση περιμενω. Δεν ξερω πολλα ουτε θα καταλαβω πολλα αλλα θα το δω σε συγκριση με αλλες και θα δουμε και τι πραγματικα περιεχεται και αν ειναι "καθαρη".

----------


## manolispatelis

Υπάρχουν 4 εργοστάσια μίας εταιρείας από το 1995 στην Ελλάδα που κατασκευάζουν τυροκομικά και πρωτεϊνη whey εώς και 65% και πωλείται σε μεγάλες συσκευασίες , μιλάμε για 15κιλα  σε παλέττες 750 κιλών για την βιομηχανία τροφίμων. 
 Πριν 3 μήνες τα βρήκα στο internet και αναρωτήθηκα αν θα μπορούσε να τους παραγγείλει κάποιος να βγάλουν 80 %. Φυσικά δεν τόλμησα σαν ιδιώτης. 
Ρώτησα λοιπόν τον κ.Παπαγιάννη πιο εργοστάσιο  και μου απάντησε θετικά για το Κιλκίς. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κακό να βάλω την διεύθυνση έτσι ώστε να βγάλω τις υποψίες περί Κίνας κλπ. http://hellenicprotein.gr/ . Υπάρχουν προδιαγραφές χαρτιά και η εταιρεία δείχνει απόλυτα έγκυρη. Επίσης θα δείτε ότι βγαίνει από αιγοπρόβειο γάλα που θεωρείται καλύτερο από το αγελαδινό. Μπράβο λοιπόν στον κ.Παπαγιάννη που το οργάνωσε και για τον τρόπο που δίνει την πρωτείνη του στην αγορά με προσωπική επαφή και εμπιστοσύνη προς εμάς. ( Άλλωστε τον Έλληνα αν τον πιάσεις στο φιλότιμο γίνεται αλοιφή).  Ας τον στηρίξουμε, είναι ένα ελληνικό προϊόν.

----------


## isis

> Μπράβο λοιπόν στον κ.Παπαγιάννη που το οργάνωσε και για τον τρόπο που δίνει την πρωτείνη του στην αγορά με προσωπική επαφή και εμπιστοσύνη προς εμάς. Ας τον στηρίξουμε, είναι ένα ελληνικό προϊόν.


+1000   :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clap:

----------


## polydeykis

να μοιραστώ και εγώ τις μέχρι τώρα εμπειρίες μου για την Ηράκλεια Πρωτεινη καθώ έσπευσα να παραγγείλω 4 κιλά (2 βανίλια 2 σοκολάτα)

καταρχήν μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ η συσκευασία. Πολύ old fashioned κατασταση και τη γουσταρα!!

κατα δεύτερον, ο τύπος που ποζάρει δεν είναι ο άρνολντ..δύσκολο να μαντέψετε...

στα ουσιώδη τώρα, υο 1 σκουπ της ον πρέπει να γίνει 1,5 επειδη το μίγμα έχει διαφορετική πυκνότητα..η διαλυτότητα της είναι πολύ καλή και η γευση της βανίλιας μου άρεσε πάρα πολυ. Καμμία διαταραχή στο στομάχι μέχρι τώρα, μερικά τυρορεψίματα μόνο το πρωι αλλά κανένα πρόβλημα, είναι αρκετά εύπεπτη. τη σοκολάτα ένα σκουπ που πηρα μπορω να πω οτι μου αρεσε πιο πολυ απο της ον...

το αρωμα επισης της βανίλιας ειναι πολυ ωραίο!!!

εγω θα την στηριξω αυτην τη προσπαθεια, ειδικα μετα απο αυτα που εχουν βγει ρπος τα εξω οτι στα προιοντα εχει μεσα ουρια, σκατα και γω δε ξερω τι αλλο[/list]

----------


## Bane

> Πρωτα απ'ολα εχω ακουσει οτι εχει κυκλοφορησει στην αγορα πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος κινεζικης προελευσης(!) αμφιβολου ποιοτητας προφανως με αγνωστα αποτελεσματα ή παρενεργιες (οπως το καρκονογονο βρεφικο γαλα απο την κινα)
> κι επισης πολλες και πασιγνωστες μεγαλες εταιριες συμπληρωματων εχουν πιαστει να εχουν διαφορετικες απο τις αναγραφομενες ουσιες.. 
> 
> .


Δεν είναι καρκινογόνος η μελαμίνη απλά καταστρέφει τα νεφρά

----------


## KM2909

μολις παρελαβα το εξης mail απο τον κ. Παπαγιανη:

''ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ 

Με χαρά σας ανακοινώνουμε ότι ο ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ γνωστοποιήθηκε επιτυχώς στον ΕΘΝΙΚΟ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΩΝκαι παρέλαβε τον Αριθμό Πρωτοκόλου 16916. 

Επομένως: 

ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ WheyPro80 (προσεχώς αλλαγή προσδιορισμού σε "ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ Sheep-Goat Whey Protein")Α.Π. Ε.Ο.Φ.: 16916 

Ανεβαίνουμε σταθερά χάρη στη δική σας βοήθεια. ΕΣΕΙΣ είστε η δύναμη του ΗΡΑΚΛΗ!  Σας ευχαριστώ όλους προσωπικά, Μιχάλης Παπαγιάννης''




για να διαλυθουν και οι τελευταιες αμφιβολιες....

----------


## Exci

Δηλαδη θα αλλαξουν το ονομα σε sheep goat whey?   :01. Confused:

----------


## goutsos

ναι ετσι φαινεται...  :08. Food:

----------


## tezaman

> Δηλαδη θα αλλαξουν το ονομα σε sheep goat whey?


ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ Sheep-Goat Whey Protein  :04. Box:

----------


## KM2909

> κατα δεύτερον, ο τύπος που ποζάρει δεν είναι ο άρνολντ..δύσκολο να μαντέψετε...


κοβω το κεφαλι μου οτι ειναι ο συγχωρεμενος ο Μεντζερ.  Το βρηκα???

----------


## polydeykis

AYTOS EINAI!!! ΑΞΙΟΣ!!

----------


## KM2909

φχαριστωωω, φχαριστωωω!!!  :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :01. Mr. Green:  

βοηθαει κ το χαρακτηριστικο του ποζαρισμα  :01. Wink:  

πολυδευκη να ''επενδυσω'' αφοβα στη βανιλια ε?

----------


## polydeykis

εχω αυξησει τα σκοπυ λογω γευσης φαντασου!! να παρε βανιλια φουλ ,ειναι κορυφη...

----------


## gk

Ναι το ελαβα κι εγω σημερα αυτο το email που λεει για την γνωστοποιηση απο τον ΕΟΦ. Πολυ θετικο. 
Οσο παει και ολοκληρωνεται σαν προιον..   :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

νέα γεύση *φρούτα του δάσους* για την ελληνική πρωτείνη Ηρακλής.

η ανάλυση αμινοξέων που έγινε προσφατα ήταν πάρα πολύ καλή και σύντομα θα έχουμε και περισσότερα νέα και σχόλια.

ΜΒ

----------


## billys15

Ωραια,ετσι ποικιλια :03. Thumb up:  Εγω που δοκιμασα σοκολατα πριν λιγες μερες μου φανηκε πιο "αγνη" γευση απο τις συνηθισμενες,πιο φυσικη,και σιγουρα πιο καλη απο της Optimum! (δεν ξερω γιατι ολοι βαζουμε στο τρυπακι την Optimum!)

----------


## KATERINI 144

> η ανάλυση αμινοξέων που έγινε προσφατα ήταν πάρα πολύ καλή και σύντομα θα έχουμε και περισσότερα νέα και σχόλια.
> 
> ΜΒ


οκ καλο και αυτο, σύντομα θα παραγγείλω, αλλα σοκολατα.

----------


## Eimai_fetes

Διαβασα κ τα 5 ποστ σας... κ θεωρω πως με πεισατε να παρω κ εγω κανα 4ακιλο....  Ειδα κ τις τιμες στο site κ ειλικρινα βγαινει παρα παρα πολυ οικονομικα.....

Σε 2-3 εβδομαδες θα κανω την παραγγελια περιπου κ θα ποσταρω κ εγω αποψη....

----------


## john1888

Ελπίζουμε όλοι να είναι καλό το προιόν κ πιστέυω ότι θα είναι.

Λιγό δουλίτσα περισσότρο στην προόθηση νομίζω ότι θα άξιζε τον κόπο.

Η τιμή είναι ανταγωνιστική - η συσκευασία για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα απλά καλή, στο όνομα αντι για *sheep goat* θα μπορούσε να μπέι καλήτερα "*Mpee ee ee*"   :01. Wink:

----------


## exterminator

> "*Mpee ee ee*"


 :02. Idea:  :03. Bowdown:  
Να'σαι καλά 5λεπτά γέλαγα.

Ως πρώτη εικόνα. Η συσκευασία απλή λυτή ούτε πολύ φανταχτερή όπως σε άλλες εταιρίες που τάζουν λαγούς με πετραχήλια βάζουν ένα ωραίο περιτύλιγμα και από μέσα δεν λένε και πολλά.

Εγώ παρήγγειλα βανίλια γεύση, τάχιστη η παράδοση σε 2 μέρες την είχα στα χέρια μου. Όταν την άνοιξα και την είδα, πρώτη μου φορά είδα τέτοια μορφή σκόνης, μου φάνηκε πολύ ελαφριά, να σας πω παραξενεύτηκα λιγάκι, αλλά μετά μου έφυγαν όλες οι αμφιβολίες μου. 
Πρώτη μου φορά δοκίμασα τέτοια πρωτεΐνη και για να είμαι ποιο ειλικρινής με την γεύση της το πρώτο πράγμα που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό είναι το γάλα που μου είχε δώσει κάποιες φορές μικρό ο παππούς μου από κάποια αιγοπρόβατα του. Αυτό ήταν ένα σημάδι της αγνότητας και της καθαρότητας του προϊόντος, μακριά από χρωστικές συντηρητικά και βελτιωτικά γεύσης. Παρόλη την έλλειψη των προαναφερθέντων πρόκειται για μια πολύ γευστική πρωτεΐνη.
Δεύτερο που παρατήρησα:  δεν είναι σαν μερικές που τις χτυπάς στο σέικερ και νομίζεις πως κάνεις φραπέ, ο αφρός της ήταν πολύ λίγος.
Τρίτον παρατήρησα όσες φορές την δοκίμασα παρόλο που πήρα και διπλή δοσολογία είναι ότι δεν με προκάλεσε όπως αρκετές άλλες πρωτεΐνες που έχω δοκιμάσει  πρήξιμο φούσκωμα του στομάχου έτσι είναι και ευκολόπεπτη.

----------


## NikosV

Γειά σας παιδιά είμαι καινούριος...για πρώτη φορά θα πάρω πρωτείνη και διάβασα πολύ καλά σχόλια για αυτην την πρωτείνη και πραγματικά αξίζει ένα μπράβο γι αυτή την Ελληνική προσπάθεια και νομίζω πως θα την προτιμήσω. Αύριο θα παραγγείλω  :01. Razz:  Απλά επειδή είμαι καινούριος και δεν έχει αυτό το  ποια είναι η δοσολογία της με το κουταλάκι (κουτάλι σούπας); Βασικά πόσο είναι ένα σκούπ που λένε;  :01. Razz:  Μπορεί να είναι γελοίο αυτό που ρωτάω αλλά είμαι new... :02. Welcome:

----------


## KontorinisMD

Νομίζω ότι για αυτές τις απορίες σου μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις άμεσα τηλεφωνικά με τον παραγωγό της πρωτείνης και θα σου τα εξηγήσει αναλυτικά. Και χορηγός της σελίδας είναι και από ότι έχω ακούσει και άνθρωπος πολύ πρόθυμος για βοήθεια. Αν πατήσεις το λογότυπο στη κεντρική σελίδα του φόρουμ θα σε βγάλει στην ιστοσελίδα του με το τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας.

----------


## alexis_man

μαγγες παρηγγειλα 3 κιλακια και περιμενο ι αθριο ι μεθαυριο να τα παρω...
το παλικαρι πολυ καλο και μου εξηγησε οτι με ενδιεφερε να μαθω..
ασς ελπισουμε να ειναι οντωσ καθαρη οσο λεει και να μιν τρεχουμε εκσο και στα πανακριβα..ειδικα και τορα με την εγγριση εοφ πολυ καλυτερα!!θα στειλω ξανα εντυπωσεις και ενοχλησεις αν υπαρξουν.. :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## alexis_man

λοιπον μαγκες τιν δοκιμασα χθες και ειναι πολι καλι σε γευση,αρωμα,και διαλυτοτητα....αψογη μπορω να πω.....πιστεωο οτι δεν ειναι κακης ποιοτητας...
μονο που εγω επαιρνα της on και ατι μου φανηκε πολυ γλυκια για να λεει οτι εχει τοσο λιγο υδατανθρακα...δοκιμαστε και πειτε μου...απλα νομιζο οτι παιζει παραπανο ζαχαρικο μεσα....ετσι μου φανηκε δεν κανο δισφημηση...ελπιζο να δυλεψει και να μιν με θολωσσει τορα που αρχισα και ωλεπω κοιλιακουσς που κανω και διατροφουλα καλη....καλη δοκιμη και σε σας και να γινετε ολοι οσοι θελετε κομματια/φετες....... :08. Toast:

----------


## destroyerody94

> λοιπον μαγκες τιν δοκιμασα χθες και ειναι πολι καλι σε γευση,αρωμα,και διαλυτοτητα....αψογη μπορω να πω.....πιστεωο οτι δεν ειναι κακης ποιοτητας...
> μονο που εγω επαιρνα της on και ατι μου φανηκε πολυ γλυκια για να λεει οτι εχει τοσο λιγο υδατανθρακα...δοκιμαστε και πειτε μου...απλα νομιζο οτι παιζει παραπανο ζαχαρικο μεσα....ετσι μου φανηκε δεν κανο δισφημηση...ελπιζο να δυλεψει και να μιν με θολωσσει τορα που αρχισα και ωλεπω κοιλιακουσς που κανω και διατροφουλα καλη....καλη δοκιμη και σε σας και να γινετε ολοι οσοι θελετε κομματια/φετες.......


δεν πιστευω πως ο λογος που σου φανηκε γλυκεια ειναι επειδη περιεχει ζαζαρη

1ον=γιατι ο κα8ε ενας αν8ρωπος εχει διαφορετικη αισ8ηση της γευσης
και
2ον=γιατι πιο πι8ανο μου φαινεται να παριεχεται καποιου τυπου γλυκαντικο παρα ζαχαρη

πιο εμπεριστατωμενη αποψη αυριο η τεταρτη που μου ερχεται το πακετο....
 :08. Toast:

----------


## kyriakos23

καλη ειναι η πρωτεινη αλλα τις ξενες πιστευο καμια δεν τισ βαζει κατω.
γνωμη μου φυσικα.

----------


## leangains

^^ :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:   :01. Angry:  :03. Thumb Down:  :03. Thumb Down:  :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## Exci

> καλη ειναι η πρωτεινη αλλα τις ξενες πιστευο καμια δεν τισ βαζει κατω.
> γνωμη μου φυσικα.


 :02. Smash:

----------


## Billy

τελικά εκείνη η ανάλυση Αμινοξέων που έλεγε κάποιος ότι θα κάνει, τι έδειξε;;;
Ας μας πει κάποιος με απλά λόγια για να καταλάβουμε.

Πάντως νομίζω ότι σύντομα θα πάρω το 4κιλό μου γιατί είμαι για shopping.

----------


## iliaspap88

καλησπερα παιδια!!! τι ακριβως παιζει μάυτη την πρωτεινη??? αξιζει??? κ ποια η διαφορα της απο τις μεγαλες εταιριες??? παντως πολυ οικονομικη...!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eimai_fetes

> καλησπερα παιδια!!! τι ακριβως παιζει μάυτη την πρωτεινη??? αξιζει??? κ ποια η διαφορα της απο τις μεγαλες εταιριες??? παντως πολυ οικονομικη...!!


Eιναι *ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ* .... Στα 100γρ εχει μεσο ορο 78γρ. πρωτεινης, κ ειναι απο αιγοπροβιο γαλα ....  Συμφωνα με οσους την δοκιμασαν, αξιζει για τα χρηματα της αφου τα 4 κιλα τα βρισκει με 70 ευρω (70 ευρω ειναι απο προχθες σε προσφορα) ....  Αλλιως τα 4 κιλα, για οσους ειναι μελη, ειναι 80 ευρω ... !

Νομιζω οτι δεν εχει καμια διαφορα απο τις αλλες που πλασαρουν οι μεγαλες εταιριες.... Ισως κ συντομα την δουμε στο εξωτερικο (μακαρι-με το καλο)   :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## iliaspap88

> Eιναι *ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ* .... Στα 100γρ εχει μεσο ορο 78γρ. πρωτεινης, κ ειναι απο αιγοπροβιο γαλα ....  Συμφωνα με οσους την δοκιμασαν, αξιζει για τα χρηματα της αφου τα 4 κιλα τα βρισκει με 70 ευρω (70 ευρω ειναι απο προχθες σε προσφορα) ....  Αλλιως τα 4 κιλα, για οσους ειναι μελη, ειναι 80 ευρω ... !
> 
> Νομιζω οτι δεν εχει καμια διαφορα απο τις αλλες που πλασαρουν οι μεγαλες εταιριες.... Ισως κ συντομα την δουμε στο εξωτερικο (μακαρι-με το καλο)


επειδη δεν το παιζω στα δαχτυλα το θεμα αυτο... ειναι καθαρη πρωτεινη(γραμμωσης)??

----------


## Zuki1000k6

> επειδη δεν το παιζω στα δαχτυλα το θεμα αυτο... ειναι καθαρη πρωτεινη(γραμμωσης)??



Ουφφ...Ποτε θα καταλαβετε οτι δεν υπαρχει πρωτεινη γραμμωσης????
Φιλε μου ειναι καθαρη πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος(whey).Βασικο συμπληρωμα στον κοσμο του bodybuiding. :02. Welcome:

----------


## billys15

> Ισως κ συντομα την δουμε στο εξωτερικο (μακαρι-με το καλο)


Θα 'λεγα οτι καλυτερα ειναι να ΜΗΝ την δουμε στο εξωτερικο,γιατι ισως αρχισουν τα "παιχνιδια" με τα συστατικα και χαλασει στην πορεια η ποιοτητα.Ειναι οπως τα βενζιναδικα,γιατι να βαλω απο εθνικη οδο και οχι απο καποιο χωριο? Ρισκαρει αυτος που εχει λιγους πελατες να την νοθεψει και να τους χασει? Ποτε.

----------


## iliaspap88

> Ουφφ...Ποτε θα καταλαβετε οτι δεν υπαρχει πρωτεινη γραμμωσης????
> Φιλε μου ειναι καθαρη πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος(whey).Βασικο συμπληρωμα στον κοσμο του bodybuiding.


μπορει να μη ξερω πολλα... αλλα γι'αυτο το εβαλα σε παρενθεση... γιατι την αποκαλουν κ ετσι...

----------


## mantus3

απλα Ηλια μου για να πετιχει το προμοσιον των πρωτεινων ογκου, επρεπε η να τις ονομασουν καπως αλιως, πχ φορμουλες ογκου κτλ (δηλαδη κατι που θα φοβιζε το ευρι κοινο - εκει που απευθινοντε δηλαδη) η να εφευρισκαν τις πρωτεινες γραμοσης... αυτοι εκαναν το δευτερο... :08. Turtle:

----------


## destroyerody94

ηρ8αν και τα δικα μου........η βανιλια που δοκιμασα παντως ηταν τελεια....... :01. Razz:

----------


## George22

Σημερα μου ηρθε μια σοκολατα και μια βανιλια. Η βανιλια ολα καλα. 
Στην σοκολατα ομως εχει κατι κοματακια σαν σβωλους μαυρα σαν καρβουνο!!!!!
Μηπως ειναι το κακαο? ( αλλα τοσο μαβρο ?) Εχει και σε εσας στην σοκολατα τετοια ?

----------


## RAMBO

ναι αυτο το μαυριο ειναι το κακαο δινει το χρωμα κ την γευση στην πρωτεινη.επισησ μυρισα δεν εχω δοκιμασει ακομα τα τροπικα φρουτα που εχουν μωβ χρωμα...μου εσπασαν την μυτη στην κυριολεξια

----------


## Billy

κάποιοι που την βρήκαν λίγο περισσότερο γλυκιά στην γεύση από τις ξένες Πρωτεΐνες ρίξτε μία ματιά στα Συστατικά,
συγκεκριμένα γράφει: Φρουκτόζη, Ακεσουλφάμη

Αυτά μάλλον είναι τα δύο συστατικά που χρησιμοποιούνται σαν γλυκαντικά.
Σχετικά με την Ακεσουλφάμη βρήκα τα εξής:

"Η ακεσουλφάμη Κ ή αλλιώς ακεσουλφαμικό κάλιο, είναι μια γλυκαντική ουσία με λίγες θερμίδες της οποίας η χρήση εγκρίθηκε το 1988. Είναι ένα οργανικό συνθετικό άλας. Είναι 200 φορές πιό γλυκό από τη σακχαρόζη (ζάχαρη), έχει συνεργιστική επίδραση γλύκανσης με άλλες γλυκαντικές ουσίες, έχει σταθερή διάρκεια διατήρησης και είναι σταθεροποιητής θερμότητας. Εκκρίνεται μέσω του ανθρώπινου πεπτικού συστήματος αμετάβλητη, και επομένως δεν έχει θερμιδική αξία"

Ίσως να οφείλεται σε αυτήν την ουσία η έντονη γλυκύτητα.
Αυτό που λέει στο τέλος "επομένως δεν έχει θερμιδική αξία", τί ακριβώς σημαίνει;;;;
Μήπως ότι δεν απορροφάται από τον οργανισμό και αποβάλλεται συνεπώς δεν παχαίνει;;;;

----------


## Exci

Λογικα σκεπτομενος, εννοει οτι περναει αναλοιωτη μεσα απο την πεψη (βλεπε "εκρινεται αμεταβλητη" )

----------


## pharmacist

> ρε παιδια εγω απλα ρωτησα αν υπαρχει αποδειξη πληρωμης-τιμη προιοντος-αφμ πωλητη κτλ μαζι με το πακετο. που το πηγατε το ζητημα;
> 
> απλα επειδη ασχολουμε με εμποριο και γνωριζω το χωρο ρωταω να δω αν η διαδικασια αγοραπωλησιας ειναι οπως πρεπει.
> 
> το κοστος για να αγορασεις συμπληρωμα απο ενα μαγαζι περιλαμβανει κοστος του εοφ, φπα κτλ εγω απλα ρωταω αν συμβαινει αυτο στην ελληνικη πρωτεινη η γινεται η φαση απο την 'πισω πορτα'.


Ευλογη η απορροια σου!

----------


## mantus3

> Αυτό που λέει στο τέλος "επομένως δεν έχει θερμιδική αξία", τί ακριβώς σημαίνει;;;;
> Μήπως ότι δεν απορροφάται από τον οργανισμό και αποβάλλεται συνεπώς δεν παχαίνει;;;;


ακβιβως αυτο, δεν μεταβολιζεται παρα ελαχιστα, απλα την κατουρας...

----------


## Billy

Tο προφίλ των Αμινοξέων:

 ΑΝΑ ΔΟΣΗ (35gr)

Aspartic acid                       2721.6 mg
Glutamic acid                      4473.9 mg
Serine                                 1414.8 mg
Glycine/Theomine              1846.8 mg
Histidine                                423.9 mg
Arginine                                 621 mg
Alanine/Tyrosine                 2384.1
Proline                                 1466.1 mg
Valine                                  1590.3 mg
Methionine                            553.5 mg
Isoleucine                            1703.7 mg
Leucine                                2802.6 mg
Phenylalanine                        882.9 mg
Lysine                                  2894.4 mg


----------------------

σήμερα την δοκίμασα κι' εγώ και με άφησε πολύ ικανοποιημένο γιατί πρόκειται για ένα αγνό προϊόν και προσφέρει ένα φαγητό υψηλής διατροφικής αξίας μετά το workout.

----------


## iliaspap88

> Tο προφίλ των Αμινοξέων:
> 
>  ΑΝΑ ΔΟΣΗ (35gr)
> 
> Aspartic acid                       2721.6 mg
> Glutamic acid                      4473.9 mg
> Serine                                 1414.8 mg
> Glycine/Theomine              1846.8 mg
> Histidine                                423.9 mg
> ...


καλο αυτο???

----------


## billys15

Ωωω η λευκινη ειναι αρκετα ψηλα.Ωραια  :01. Smile Wide: 

Bill ποια γευση δοκιμασες? Περιμενω φρουτα του δασους και βανιλια,για πες μου κριτικες... :01. Smile:

----------


## Billy

βανίλια δοκίμασα και μου θύμισε καλής ποιότητας παγωτό σε σκόνη,
μου αρέσει που μυρίζει Αιγοπρόβιο γάλα γιατί θυμάμαι τα νιάτα μου που πίναμε 2 ποτήρια γάλα που μας έφερνε ο γαλατάς και δεν πεινάγαμε για αρκετές ώρες μιας και δεν ήταν αραιωμένο όπως είναι τα σημερινά ξεπλύματα.

Εγώ πήρα απ' όλες τις γεύσεις αλλά πρώτα θα δοκιμάσω βανίλια, μετά φρούτα, μετά πάλι βανίλια και για τέλος αφήνω την σοκολάτα.
Bασικά ήθελα ένα καλό, αγνό σκεύασμα και κυρίως να ξέρω πώς παρασκευάζεται.

Επίσης πάνω στην συσκευασία γράφει ¨Λακτόζη 5%" γι' αυτούς που τους απασχολεί το θέμα, εγώ και μιά καρδάρα γάλα να πιώ δεν μου προκαλεί πρόβλημα.

Δέν ξέρω αλλά μου αρέσει η όλη φάση και θέλω να δώ πώς θα την "χωρέσω" μεσα στην διατροφή μου περισσότερο γιατί μέχρι τώρα με τις διάφορες ξένες δεν είχα και μεγάλη εμπιστοσήνη και έπαιρνα μόνο όταν έκανα προπόνηση.

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## billys15

Α εχει και μειωμενη λακτοζη?? Πολυ καλο,δεν το ηξερα.

----------


## Akis85

Η νεα γευση φρουτα του δασους λεει τιποτα?

----------


## iliaspap88

> Η νεα γευση φρουτα του δασους λεει τιποτα?


φιλε μου δεν εχω δοκιμασει, αλλα εκτος οτι ειναι υποκειμενικο αυτο το θεμας της γευσης... λενε οτι ειναι απλα φανταστικη... ελπιζω να μη σε παρω στο λαιμο μου...

----------


## billys15

Οντως ειναι πολυ ωραια,μονο που οπως καταλαβα θελει γυρω στο μισο λιτρο νερο για να διαλυθει καλα η μια δοση (2 κουταλιες).Κι αυτο γιατι 2 φορες εβαλα 300ml και μου 'βγαζε σβωλους,σαν ξεραμενους,φαινοταν δηλαδη οτι ηθελε κι αλλο.Θα δοκιμασω και θα σας πω.

Και η βανιλια ειναι κορυφη... :01. Cool:

----------


## Muscleboss

Σήμερα δοκίμασα τη νέα γεύση και είναι πολύ καλή... αρκετά διαφορετική από τις συνηθισμένες γεύσεις και πολύ ευχάριστη (ίσως για αυτό). Με τη διαλυτότητα δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με οποιαδήποτε γέυση. :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Bane

Είμαι πλέον και εγώ μέλος του Club Ηρακλής, γνώμη μου:
Γεύση:Σοκολάτα:9/10, 2η καλύτερη σοκολάτα που έχω δοκιμάσει ever, καλή ακόμα και με ζεστό νερό και "χορταστική"
Φρούτα του δάσους:9/10:Πολύ καλή με κρύο νερό και γάλα, είναι ίδια με γιαούρτι Velutela,αν και δεν μου άρεσε με χλιαρό νερό
Τιμή:10/10.Πολύ καλή τιμή, ιδίος αν λάβουμε υπόψην πως περιλαμβάνει παράδοση με courier
Mixability:7/10 Εδώ τα χαλάμε λίγο, με κουτάλι πάντα κροκιδώνει, θέλει μπλέντερ η σέικερ
Εξυπηρέτηση:11/10. Ο Μιχάλης είναι απλά άψογος

----------


## Svein

Αυτή η προτείνει
 1)είναι για πριν την γυμναστική μετά την γυμναστική το πρωί????
2)κάνει να συνδυαστεί με κρεατίνη????3)
3)εκτος από online σε πια μαγαζιά την βρίσκω?????


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Svein

> Ενδιαφερων. Δεν ηξερα οτι μπορει να γινει κι ετσι.! *Και πως μπορουμε να ξερουμε εμεις αν οντως εχει εγκριση απο τον εοφ το Χ προιον ή αν εχει απλα τον αριθμο της σχετικης αιτησης..??
> 
> Ερωτηση: τι κανει ο ΕΟΦ? Δειχνει απλα οτι το προιον δεν περιεχει συστατικα που δεν αναφερονται ή καποια απαγορευμενη ουσια, δειχνει οτι οι ποσοτητες που αναγραφονται ισχυουν και στην πραγματικοτητα.? Τι ακριβως?




http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=4748  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:  !!!!!

----------


## Geo84

> 1)είναι για πριν την γυμναστική μετά την γυμναστική το πρωί????
> 2)κάνει να συνδυαστεί με κρεατίνη????3)
> 3)εκτος από online σε πια μαγαζιά την βρίσκω?????


1)Είναι whey
2)Ναι
3)Νομίζω μόνο online

----------


## destroyerody94

δεν παραγκελνεις online γινεσαι μελος στην ιστιοσελιδα και τα παιδια σε παιρνουν εκειαν τηλεφωνο και παραγγελνεις,ερχοντε σπιτι σου και πληρωνεις η με αντικαταβολη η σε λογαριασμο στην τραπεζα :08. Toast: 

πολυ καλη εξυπυρετηση

----------


## Svein

> 1)*Είναι whey*
> 2)Ναι
> 3)Νομίζω μόνο online




δηλαδή ποτε την παίρνουμε???? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## destroyerody94

οποτε θελουμε...παντα μετα την προπονηση με υδατανθρακες υψηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη,κατα τα αλλα οποτε δεν μπορεις η θελεις να φας κατι αλλο για πρωτεινη,αλλα με καποιο οριο σε μεριδες την ημερα...παραδειγματος χαρη εγω βαζω 3 φορες την ημερα maximum και αυτο ισως για λογους απορροφησης και πεψης(και δε χωρταινεις κιολας σε σχσεση με το να φας 150 γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο :08. Food:

----------


## Exci

Οσοι εχετε παραγγηλει, απο Αθηνα τουλαχιστον, σε ποσες μερες εγινε η παραδοση?

----------


## Billy

εγώ έβαλα την παραγγελία Τετάρτη και κανονικά θα παρελάμβανα Παρασκευή αλλά κάτι προέκυψε και με πήρε τηλέφωνο στο κινητό μου ο Μιχάλης και μου είπε ότι θα παραλάβω Δευτέρα, και έτσι έγινε. 
δηλαδή 2-3 μέρες υπολόγισε.

----------


## Exci

> εγώ έβαλα την παραγγελία Τετάρτη και κανονικά θα παρελάμβανα Παρασκευή αλλά κάτι προέκυψε και με πήρε τηλέφωνο στο κινητό μου ο Μιχάλης και μου είπε ότι θα παραλάβω Δευτέρα, και έτσι έγινε. 
> δηλαδή 2-3 μέρες υπολόγισε.


Ok ευχαριστω. Περιμενω το μαιλ απο το club (αργει λιγο  :01. Razz: ). Τελευταια στιγμη το αφησα και σχεδον ξεμεινα απο whey  :08. Spank:

----------


## Billy

εγώ πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου έκαναν εγγραφή και παραγγελία με την μία.

----------


## Svein

Παιδιά μίλησα με τον άνθρωπο που προμηθεύει τις πρωτεΐνες αλλα δεν μπόρεσε να μου λύση μια απορία...όταν είμαι σε κύκλο κρεατίνης και δεν παο γυμναστήριο και ξυπνήσω το πρωί περνώ την κρεατίνη ....αλλα με κάνει να πάρο μαζί και την προτείνει?????επίσης η προτείνει αυτή είναι σε κύκλους...1μηνα παίρνεις 1 δεν παίρνεις????για τα συκώτια και τα νεφρά λέω μην τα καταστρέψουμε....

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Παιδιά μίλησα με τον άνθρωπο που προμηθεύει τις πρωτεΐνες αλλα δεν μπόρεσε να μου λύση μια απορία...όταν είμαι σε κύκλο κρεατίνης και δεν παο γυμναστήριο και ξυπνήσω το πρωί περνώ την κρεατίνη ....αλλα με κάνει να πάρο μαζί και την προτείνει?????επίσης η προτείνει αυτή είναι σε κύκλους...1μηνα παίρνεις 1 δεν παίρνεις????για τα συκώτια και τα νεφρά λέω μην τα καταστρέψουμε....


δες εδω:  			 			Οτι εχει σχεση με την Κρεατινη

και εδω: http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=1363

----------


## Svein

> δες εδω:  			 			Οτι εχει σχεση με την Κρεατινη
> 
> και εδω: http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=1363


Τα έχω διάβαση φιλε και άκρη δεν βρήκα γι αυτό μπορείς να μου απάντησης σε παρακαλώ πολύ !!!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Παιδιά μίλησα με τον άνθρωπο που προμηθεύει τις πρωτεΐνες αλλα δεν μπόρεσε να μου λύση μια απορία...όταν είμαι σε κύκλο κρεατίνης και δεν παο γυμναστήριο και ξυπνήσω το πρωί περνώ την κρεατίνη ....αλλα με κάνει να πάρο μαζί και την προτείνει?????
> 
> *ναι*
> 
> 
> επίσης η προτείνει αυτή είναι σε κύκλους...1μηνα παίρνεις 1 δεν παίρνεις????για τα συκώτια και τα νεφρά λέω μην τα καταστρέψουμε....
> 
> *πρωτεΐνη παίρνεις απο το κοτοπουλο το ψαρι το μοσχαρι τα αυγα το γαλα κλπ κλπ κλπ* 
> 
> *σε κύκλους τρως αυτα τα τρόφιμα?! τη διαφορά εχει η πρωτεΐνη σε σκόνη απο το γαλα?! μονο το οτι ειναι σε σκονη!*


προφανώς δε τα διάβασες.

----------


## Svein

> προφανώς δε τα διάβασες.


ok man ευχάριστο!


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## GZ84

Είμαι νέο μέλος και έχω συστηθεί στο ανάλογο topic. Σήμερα έκανα και εγώ την παραγγελία μου. Προτείνω να πάρετε απευθείας στο τηλέφωνο που αναγράφεται στην ιστοσελίδα και να μην μπλέκετε με τη φόρμουλα. Εγώ τηλεφώνησα, έγινα μέλος, έκανα παραγγελία και όλα αυτά μέσα σε 5 λεπτά.
Παρήγγειλα 1 κιλό βανίλια και 1 κιλό φρούτα του δάσους. Η τελευταία γεύση δεν υπάρχει στην ιστοσελίδα γιατί αυτή δεν έχει ανανεωθεί ακόμη. Πολύ φιλική εξυπηρέτηση - αν και εδώ που τα λέμε δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει τόσος ενθουσιασμός με αυτό το θέμα διότι αυτή είναι η δουλειά του ανθρώπου. Αν δεν υπήρχε απλή φιλική εξυπηρέτηση τότε απλά δεν ξέρει να κάνει τη δουλειά του. Αλλά ευλόγως πολλοί ενθουσιάζονται διότι οι καιροί είναι τέτοιοι που οι έμποροι είναι απλοί εκμεταλλευτές - στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία τους.

Εγώ χάρηκα πολύ για την ύπαρξη αυτής της Ελληνικής πρωτεΐνης. Χαίρομαι επίσης για την τιμή της που είναι πολύ προσιτή γιατί με 45 ευρώ παίρνεις 2 κιλά και στην ίδια ποσότητα σκας 95 ευρώ για άλλες αναγνωρισμένες αλλά απρόσωπες εταιρίες. Και εγώ ως μέσος αθλούμενος τόσα χρήματα κάθε μήνα -τα έχω δεν τα έχω- δεν τα δίνω. Έλεος.
Και η ονομασία της μου αρέσει πολύ. Είναι Ελληνική όσο δεν πάει και έχει και έναν old school αέρα το όλο πακέτο.

----------


## Exci

> Σήμερα έκανα και εγώ την παραγγελία μου.  Εγώ τηλεφώνησα, έγινα μέλος, έκανα παραγγελία και όλα αυτά μέσα σε 5 λεπτά.
> Παρήγγειλα 1 κιλό βανίλια και 1 κιλό φρούτα του δάσους.


Μια απο τα ιδια  :01. Mr. Green: 

(Καποιος τελειωσε τη σοκολατα, αληταραδες  :08. Spank:  )

----------


## Billy

gz84,

το άτομο με το οποίο μίλησες δεν είναι απλά Εμπορος είναι ο Παραγωγός και ο ενθουσιασμός είναι δικαιολογημένος διότι έχουμε την ευκαιρία να μιλάμε με το ατομο που γνωρίζει τα πάντα γύρω από το συγκεκριμένο προιόν.
Οτι και να ρωτήσεις το ξέρει ή θα πρέπει να να το βρεί και να στο απαντήσει.

Σχετικά με την συσκευασία την θεωρώ ΟΤΙ το καλύτερο προκειμένου να μείνει το κόστος σε χαμηλά επίπεδα.
Ο ντενεκές είναι φθηνός αλλά πολύ ανθεκτικός για τις μεταφορές και κλείνει και αεροστεγώς, τι άλλο θέλουμε, αν έβαζε πλαστικό θα ανέβαινε το κόστος πάρα πολύ, δηλαδή θα πλήρωνες λεφτά για μόστρα.

----------


## kyriakos23

ναι μονο που με το σιδερο υπαρχει μεγαλο προβλημα.
εαρχισαν να πεζουν οι συναγερμοι στο αεροδρομιο και με περασανε για εμπορο ναρκοτικων.
ενω με τα πλαστικα κουτια δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## Svein

> ναι μονο που με το σιδερο υπαρχει μεγαλο προβλημα.
> εαρχισαν να πεζουν οι συναγερμοι στο αεροδρομιο και με περασανε για εμπορο ναρκοτικων.
> ενω με τα πλαστικα κουτια δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.


Γιατί πιο απλά δεν το βάζεις σε ένα δικό σου μπολάκι????εγώ που πήρα μια κρεατίνη τις on το κουτί ήταν χτυπημένο και την άδειασα σε ένα μπολάκι

----------


## petrol

Σωστοοο....απλη καλη πρωτεινη χωρις propietry blends και νεες επαναστατικες φορμουλες..... καποιος επρεπε να κανει την κινηση και στην ελλαδα...gratz.... θα παρω 2 kg sthn idia timh p eperna 900g... edw sta xania mas exoun kataklepsei.... :02. Shock: 
χερομε :05. Biceps:  :03. Clap:

----------


## petrol

> ok man ευχάριστο!


το μονο π πρεπει να προσεξεις ειναι αν παιρνεις  σε κα8ημερινη βαση 3+ μεριδες για 3 μηνες + να σταματας για λιγο... η να μην ειναι αποκλειστικη πηγη πρωτεινης στην καθημερινη διατροφη σ η whey γιατι συνη8ιζει ο οργανισμος σε αυτη την πηγη πρωτεινησ και αλλες πηγες πρωτεινης δεν αφομιωνοντε καλα και δε στηριζουν τη μυικη σ μαζα το ιδιο... τουλαχιστον ετσι ακουσα... τα παντα 8ελουν μετρο αλοστε... και το κοτοπουλο και το νερο ακομα....  κατα τα αλλα εισαι οκ

----------


## Svein

> το μονο π πρεπει να προσεξεις ειναι αν παιρνεις  σε κα8ημερινη βαση 3+ μεριδες για 3 μηνες + να σταματας για λιγο... η να μην ειναι αποκλειστικη πηγη πρωτεινης στην καθημερινη διατροφη σ η whey γιατι συνη8ιζει ο οργανισμος σε αυτη την πηγη πρωτεινησ και αλλες πηγες πρωτεινης δεν αφομιωνοντε καλα και δε στηριζουν τη μυικη σ μαζα το ιδιο... τουλαχιστον ετσι ακουσα... τα παντα 8ελουν μετρο αλοστε... και το κοτοπουλο και το νερο ακομα....  κατα τα αλλα εισαι οκ


Η διατροφή μου είναι πλούσια >>σχετικά<< σε πρωτεΐνες.....τώρα αυτό για τους τρις μήνες δεν το πολύ έπιασα.....για δες λίγο και εδώ


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=4819

υσ: σήμερα παρήγγειλα 2 κιλά....!!! ΑΛΉΤΕΣ ΦΑΓΑΤΕ ΌΛΟΙ ΤΗΝ Σοκολάτα και μου αφήσατε τις βανίλιες και τα φρούτα του δασους

----------


## GZ84

Καλημέρα!

Πριν ξεκινήσω να γράφω ότι είχα σκοπό εξ αρχής θα σχολιάσω λίγο τα γραφόμενα του Petrol. Σίγουρα 3+ δόσεις την ημέρα είναι πολύ. Γιατί έτσι είναι λες και προτιμάς ως πηγή πρωτεΐνης μόνο τη σκόνη. Εγώ προσωπικά παίρνω πριν το γυμναστήριο γιατί δεν ξέρω τι να φάω το απόγευμα και μετά από αυτό για ευνόητους λόγους. Τώρα για το θέμα ότι συνηθίζει ο οργανισμός όταν καταναλώνεις πολύ συχνά ίδιας μορφής πηγή πρωτεΐνης είναι ένα καλό ερώτημα. Από την άποψη ότι αυτό ισχύει για άλλα πράγματα στο σώμα μας. Πολύ θα ήθελα να διαβάσω τη γνώμη κάποιου περισσότερο γνώστη. Εγώ πχ σχεδόν κάθε μέρα τρώω τα ίδια και τα ίδια εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Ξέρω ότι τώρα που το συνέχισα τόσο το ερώτημα γίνεται off topic. Αλλά πραγματικά μην το αφήσετε, θέλω να μάθω.

Στο θέμα μου τώρα.
Δυστυχώς κόπηκε ο ύπνος μου στη μέση σήμερα το πρωί. Είχα σκοπό να κοιμηθώ μέχρι τώρα που γράφω αυτό το μήνυμα. Ε, τουλάχιστον ήταν για καλό σκοπό.
Ήρθε η παραγγελία μου με τη πρωτεΐνη Ηρακλής! Ή Ηρακλήθ όπως το λέει η μητέρα μου για να με πειράξει!  :01. Smile: 

Καταρχήν, όταν βγήκα στη πόρτα να παραλάβω το πακέτο, ήταν μια πολύ όμορφη κοπέλα και φαινόταν αρκετά γυμνασμένη. Και σκέφτηκα, τι διάολο, οι ίδιοι τα διανείμουν? Την επόμενη ημέρα παίζει να στείλουν κανέναν φουσκωτό. Χαχαχα... αλλά όχι είναι από την Γενική Ταχυδρομική. Οπότε μάλλον έτυχε (και μακάρι στην επόμενη παραγγελία να ξανατύχει το ίδιο...)

Άνοιξα το πακέτο, είχε πάνω αποδείξεις κτλ, και ως πρώτη εντύπωση έμεινα απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος. Παιδιά το τενεκεδάκι δεν έχει προηγούμενο! Σκοτώνει! Δεν ξέρω αν το πλαστικό επειδή είναι πιο ακριβό και εύχρηστο είναι "in" αλλά εγώ προτιμώ τενεκέ 1000%. Επάνω στα 2 τενεκεδάκια έχει και αυτοκόλλητο που γράφει
1. ημερομηνία λήξης
2. αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου Ε.Ο.Φ.
3. Protein concentrate lactose 5%

Παρήγγειλα 1 κιλό βανίλια και 1 κιλό φρούτα του δάσους. Πληροφοριακά τα φρούτα του δάσους επειδή είναι νέα γεύση η συσκευασία έχει και τη νέα ονομασία Sheep Goat Whey (ενώ η βανίλια γράφει Whey pro80). Όπως έχει αναφερθεί, στην ετικέτα αναγράφονται μόνο τα πολύ βασικά σχετικά με την διαθρεπτική αξία.

Άνοιξα λοιπόν τα φρούτα του δάσους... η σκόνη μέσα σε σακούλα μέσα στον τενεκέ (πολύ cult) και έφτιαξα ένα ρόφημα όμως έβαλα πολύ νερό και έτσι δεν μπορώ να σας πω γεύση... φανταστείτε πίσω λέει "σε κάθε 100 ml νερού ή γάλακτος προσθέτετε 2 γεμάτες κουταλιές της σούπας (35γρ.)" και εγώ έβαλα τόση σκόνη σε μισό λίτρο νερό.  :01. Cool: 

Σχετικά με τη διαλυτότητα εγώ θα έβαζα 9/10. Δε έμεινε τίποτα, διαλύθηκε μια χαρά και δεν έκανα και το τρελό χτύπημα. Καλά σε αυτό παίζει ρόλο και το μισό λίτρο νερό!

Η σκόνη διαφέρει από αυτές που έχω δοκιμάσει ως τώρα. Είναι πολύ ελαφριά. Κάτι που θα ήθελα να παραθέσω σαν σημείωση, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι χαζό αλλά θα το γράψω. Γενικώς όποτε έπινα πρωτεΐνη έστω για μισή ώρα ένιωθα έναν "κορεσμό". Τώρα που ήπια την Ηρακλής δεν ένιωσα αυτόν το κορεσμό. Ίσως να ξύπνησα πιο πεινασμένος. Ή ίσως και επειδή εδώ και αρκετό καιρό δεν είχα σκόνη για πρωινό και έτρωγα μπαγκέτα με κοτόπουλο κλπ τώρα με το ποτηράκι νερό και ένα μήλα ο οργανισμός να διαμαρτύρεται. Μάλλον αυτό είναι βασικά. Αλλά θα ήθελα πολύ να διαβάσω καμιά άποψη περι του κορεσμού όταν πίνω πρωτεΐνη.

----------


## GZ84

Και το τενεκεδάκι... τέλειο αγόρια!

----------


## Exci

Ηρθε και μενα, θα δοκιμαστει το απογευμα  :01. Mr. Green: 

Την κρατησατε μεσα στη σακουλιτσα εσεις οι υπολοιποι?

----------


## Niiick

> Και το τενεκεδάκι... τέλειο αγόρια!




XAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA :03. Bowdown:

----------


## GZ84

Εγώ τη σκόνη θα την αφήσω ως έχει. Όχι για κάποιον ιδιαίτερο λόγο, απλά... γιατί να μπαίνω στη διαδικασία αυτή? Είναι και cult το σακουλάκι.

----------


## Exci

> Εγώ τη σκόνη θα την αφήσω ως έχει. Όχι για κάποιον ιδιαίτερο λόγο, απλά... γιατί να μπαίνω στη διαδικασία αυτή? Είναι και cult το σακουλάκι.


Απλα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να ανοιγω το καπακι καθε φορα με κουταλι  :01. Razz: 


Δοκιμασα βανιλια  :01. Mr. Green:  Λεω να την κανω παγωτο  :08. Food: 
Update: Δοκιμασα τη βανιλια με βρωμη. Τρομερο αποτελεσμα! Με καποιον τροπο καλυπτε τη γευση της βρωμης οποτε εκανε το γευμα απολυτα ανεκτο  :08. Food:

----------


## giorgospet

Καλημέρα σε όλους . Προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ στη διεύθυνση www.herculesprotein.gr και είναι αδύνατον. Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι επί αυτού.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GZ84

Καλή φάση... αλλά βρώμη το χειμώνα πάλι εγώ... δεν  τη παλεύω γενικώς. Αν και με πρωτεΐνη σίγουρα αλλάζει δραματικά η γεύση.

Προσπάθησα και εγώ να μπω στην ιστοσελίδα αλλά τίποτα. Φαντάζομαι πως θα γίνεται ανανέωση - μου είχαν πει ότι θα γινόταν σύντομα γιατί δεν έχουν ανεβάσει τη νέα γεύση Φρούτα Του Δάσους.

Σου δίνω όμως το email και το τηλέφωνο =

club@herculesprotein.gr
23810.81972

Προτείνω το άμεσο τηλεφώνημα.

----------


## Svein

> Καλή φάση... αλλά βρώμη το χειμώνα πάλι εγώ... δεν  τη παλεύω γενικώς. Αν και με πρωτεΐνη σίγουρα αλλάζει δραματικά η γεύση.
> 
> Προσπάθησα και εγώ να μπω στην ιστοσελίδα αλλά τίποτα. Φαντάζομαι πως θα γίνεται ανανέωση - μου είχαν πει ότι θα γινόταν σύντομα γιατί δεν έχουν ανεβάσει τη νέα γεύση Φρούτα Του Δάσους.
> 
> Σου δίνω όμως το email και το τηλέφωνο =
> 
> club@herculesprotein.gr
> 23810.81972
> 
> *Προτείνω το άμεσο τηλεφώνημα*.


+1    :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 


Και εγώ έτσι παρήγγειλα.....!!!!!

----------


## Exci

Νομιζω οτι η βανιλια μου αφριζει λιγο παραπανω  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Geo84

Πριν μιλήσω με τον κ.Παπαγιάννη θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αυτούς που έχουν παραγγείλει μερικά πραματάκια.

Εφόσον σε περιεκτικότητα πρωτείνης είναι ακριβώς ίδια με την on αμα βάλω το scoop της on 24 gr πρωτείνης δε τα λαμβάνω και πάλι?Το λέω γιατί απ ότι είδα κάποιος είπε ότι 1 scoop της on είναι 1 και μισό για την ηρακλής.

Εκτός από κατάθεση σε τράπεζα (ποια είναι?) μπορούμε να πληρώσουμε και με την παραλαβή?Και επειδή κάποιος είπε ότι μπορεί να του τα φας τα λεφτά επειδή πληρώνεις με κατάθεση μετά την παραλαβή αυτό προφανώς δε παίζει.Στην κατάθεση θα χρειάζεται λογικά να αναγραφεί το όνομα του καταθέτη οπότε αν έχεις παραλάβει και δε δει καταθετήριο με το όνομά σου σημαίνει ότι δε πλήρωσες.Έτσι πληρώνονται όλες οι μεγάλες εταιρίες μετά την πώληση με τιμολόγιο  ή παροχη υπηρεσιών με τιμ.παρ.υπηρεσιων με πίστωση και όχι μετρητοίς και μετά από κάποιες συμφωνημένες μέρες πληρόνονται με κατάθεση (ή επιταγή) αλλά με το όνομα πάνω στο καταθετήριο αλλιώς είναι σα να μην έχεις πληρώσει.Είπαμε είναι φιλικός αλλα όχι και χαζός.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Exci

Aν η ON που παιρνεις εχει ιδια περιεκτικοτητα % σε πρωτεινη τοτε ναι, η δοσολογια μενει η ιδια, και χρησιμοποιεις οποιο scoop θες.
Η πληρωμη γινεται και με αντικαταβολη εκτος απο καταθεση σε τραπεζα.

----------


## GZ84

Geo84 μπορείς να πληρώσεις στο courier που θα σου δώσει το πακέτο. Είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος γιατί δεν τρέχεις στη τράπεζα να πληρώνεις - ειδικά με τέτοια ζέστη (και ΕΙΔΙΚΑ για εμένα που μένω Αθήνα). Και σίγουρα διευκολύνοντας εσένα κάνεις το ίδιο για τον πωλητή (στη περίπτωσή μας τον Παπαγιάννη) που πρέπει να τρέχει στη τράπεζα κάθε τόσο για να δει τι καταθέσεις έγιναν κλπ... Εγώ τουλάχιστον όταν δεν παίζω με αγορές υψηλού κόστους και όταν ο πωλητής είναι σωστός τότε πράττω και ανάλογα για να μένω και εγώ και ο άλλος ευχαριστημένοι και να τελειώνουμε γρήγορα. (Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων... δεν έχω καμία σχέση με τον άνθρωπο... απλά ξέρω πολλά από πάρε δώσε με αγορές εξ αποστάσεως και έχω φάει ήττες.

Η ίδια αναλογία είναι με της ON. Και εγώ το δικό της scoop χρησιμοποιώ. Μόνο που σήμερα το πρωί κάπου το είχα βάλει και επειδή ήμουν αγουροξυπνημένος έβαλα πρώτη φορά με κουτάλι σούπας... και παίζει να έβαλα λιιιιίγο παραπάνω...  :01. Cool: 

Exci εγώ δεν έχω δοκιμάσει βανίλια ακόμη. Τα φρούτα του δάσους είναι μια χαρά πάντως αν και η γεύση δεν είναι έντονη. Δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι χαίρεσαι γεύση! Αλλά από την άλλη καλύτερα για εμένα μιας και δεν πίνουμε 1 φορά την εβδομάδα... γούστα είναι αυτά βέβαια.

----------


## mantus3

> Εφόσον σε περιεκτικότητα πρωτείνης είναι ακριβώς ίδια με την on αμα βάλω το scoop της on 24 gr πρωτείνης δε τα λαμβάνω και πάλι?Το λέω γιατί απ ότι είδα κάποιος είπε ότι 1 scoop της on είναι 1 και μισό για την ηρακλής.
> 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.



η περιεκτικοτητα μπορει να ειναι η ιδια, αλλα το σκουπ δεν υπολογιζει βαρος αλλα ογκο. οποτε το καλητερο ειναι να παρεις μια ζηγαρια ακριβιας, να μετρισεις το βαρος του ενως σκουπ της ον, να μετρισεις μετα το βαρος του ενος σκουπ της ηρακλης κ να βγαλεις την δικη σου αναλογια

----------


## Geo84

ty  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giorgospet

Σήμερα παράγγειλα  4 κιλά.

----------


## Exci

Δοκιμασα και τα φρουτα του δασους..Και εδω πολυ αφρος, κανω κατι λαθος?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Svein

> Δοκιμασα και τα φρουτα του δασους..Και εδω πολυ αφρος, κανω κατι λαθος?


me2 πολύ αφρός....*Εμενα η γεύση φρούτα του δασους δεν μου αρέσει....... εσάς???*

----------


## Exci

> me2 πολύ αφρός....*Εμενα η γεύση φρούτα του δασους δεν μου αρέσει....... εσάς???*


Δεν εχω κατι κακο να πω γιατι γευση. Προτιμω την βανιλια βεβαια.

----------


## Svein

> Δεν εχω κατι κακο να πω γιατι γευση. Προτιμω την βανιλια βεβαια.


Ότι βγάζει αφρού βγάζει....τέσσρα εγώ πίνω πρωί ,πριν την γυμναστική (μετά την γυμναστική κρεατίνη) και βραδυ εσείς?????τις μέρες που δεν έχω προπόνηση δεν πίνω το πρωί γιατί πίνω κρεατίνη και πίνω βραδυ μονο !!!!!!!!!!! :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Exci

Αν και δεν παιρνω κρεατινη δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα να συνδυαστει με πρωτεινη..

Ον τοπικ..μηπως βαζω λιγο/πολυ νερο, η το κουναω λιγο/πολυ αντιστοιχα, και γι'αυτο αφριζει?

----------


## Niiick

και ποτε τρως ρε svein? τρως το συμπληρωμα και συμπληρωνεις με φαγητο?

----------


## Svein

> Αν και δεν παιρνω κρεατινη δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα να συνδυαστει με πρωτεινη..
> 
> Ον τοπικ..μηπως βαζω λιγο/πολυ νερο, η το κουναω λιγο/πολυ αντιστοιχα, και γι'αυτο αφριζει?


Όχι και εμενα αφρίζει που ακόλουθο τις οδηγίες



> και ποτε τρως ρε svein? τρως το συμπληρωμα και συμπληρωνεις με φαγητο?


 x0a0xa0xa0x0ax0ax0ax0 όχι αλλα λες πως είναι υπερβολικά????πρότεινε μου τι να κάνω,,,,!!!!

----------


## Niiick

δεν ειπα οτι κανεις λαθος εξαλλου ποιος ειμαι εγω να σου προτεινω κιολας, αμα χρειαζεσαι 200 γραμαρια πχ και τα περνεις ολα απο το συμπληρωμα οκ μαγκια σου απλα σκεφτομαι αν πινεις 3-4 φορες τη μερα whey,ποτε τρως?χμμμχμμμμ

τερμα το οφ :08. Turtle:

----------


## kyriakos23

24gr το σκουπ περιπου Χ 3 φωρες =72 gr

----------


## GZ84

"και ποτε τρως ρε svein? τρως το συμπληρωμα και συμπληρωνεις με φαγητο?"

Χαχαχα! Και εγώ τρώω σκόνη 5 φορές/ ημέρα και ως συμπλήρωμα διατροφής χρησιμοποιώ μια μοσχαρίσια για πρωινό και το βράδυ πριν κοιμηθώ λίγο κοτόπουλο! ΧΑΧΑΧΑ!

Svein και Exci εμένα μου αφρίζει ελάχιστα (φρούτα του δάσους τελειώνω τώρα και πάω για βανίλια μετά). Πως το ανακατεύετε? Μήπως με κανένα μηχάνημα shaker κλπ? Εγώ έχω ένα απλό shaker με καπάκι το "παίζω" λίγο και είναι μια χαρά. Λίγος αφρός, τίποτα το σπουδαίο.

Σχετικά με τα φρούτα του δάσους ομολογώ πως είναι λίγο ψόφια η γεύση... δεν τρελάθηκα αλλά από την άλλη είμαι υπέρ της ουδετερότητας ειδικά όταν κάτι το πίνεις 2 φορές την ημέρα. Οπότε ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη η γεύση αυτή. Άντε να δούμε τη βανίλια που ΤΟΣΑ γράφετε!



Αν και βγαίνω λίγο εκτός θέματος

SVEIN = πρωτεΐνη και κρεατίνη μαζί - δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Πρωτείνη ΦΥΣΙΚΑ μετά το γυμναστήριο - πολύ κακώς που δεν παίρνεις τότε μαζί με κρεατίνη. Ίσα ίσα τότε είναι απαραίτητο... Εγώ πίνω πρωί μόλις ξυπνήσω, πριν το γυμναστήριο και μετά από αυτό.
Το βράδυ θέλεις αργής απορρόφησης πρωτεϊνη οπότε κατα κάποιο τρόπο τσάμπα τη πίνεις το βράδυ. Εγώ προτιμώ μισό κιλό γιαούρτι 2% άντε και κανένα ξηρό καρπό.


Υ.Γ. Και τώρα ας μου μάθει κάποιος πως κάνω "ΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗ" όταν θέλω να σχολιάσω τα γραφόμενα κάποιου...



****πατάς εδώ Quote ****

----------


## kyriakos23

ρε παιδια για την διαλυτοτητα αν παρετε ενα καλο μιξερ ολες διαλυοντε μια χαρα.
φυσικα στοιχιζει...
το δικο μου το πηρα 80 ευρω.αλλα οτι πρωτεινη κ να παρω την διαλυει τελιος,θηριο!

----------


## Exci

Δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με τη διαλυτοτητα κυριακο, δεν δημιουργουνται σβολοι η κατι αντιστοιχο. Αφρος δημιουργειται. Σε καθε περιπτωση δε θα παρω ολοκληρο μιξερ στο γυμναστηριο για να ανακατεψω τη σκονη μου..

----------


## giorgospet

Η Ηρακλής διαλύετε πολύ εύκολα. Εγώ την χτύπησα λίγο με ένα κουταλάκι και διαλύθηκε. Σήμερα χρησιμοποίησα το μιξεράκι του καφέ, κανένα πρόβλημα. Μήπως δε βάζετε αρκετό νερό;

----------


## GZ84

Καλημέρα!

Στέλνω γιατί μόλις τελείωσα τα φρούτα του δάσους και ξεκίνησα την βανίλια! Φανταστική γεύση... βασικά τι να πώ, είναι λες και πήρα ένα παιδικό παγωτό με γεύση βανίλια σε κυπελλάκι (αυτά που είχαν τα δώρα από κάτω) και το άφησα έξω να νιώσει και ύστερα το ήπια! Πολύ αγνή γεύση!
Επίσης τέλεια διαλυτότητα. Τώρα για αφρό λυπάμαι αλλά δεν θυμάμαι. Το χτύπησα στο σέικερ και το ήπια - ούτε καν το κοίταξα πρωί πρωί. Ο πάτος πάντως και τα τοιχώματα πεντακάθαρα οπότε αν υπήρχε αφρός θα ήταν ελάχιστος.

Χαίρομαι πολύ που πέτυχε το σκοπό της αυτή η πρωτεΐνη και επειδή είναι Ελληνική ΚΑΙ λόγω τιμής... μιλάμε για μεγάλη διαφορά... όσες φορές είχα πάρει στο παρελθόν άλλη πρωτεΐνη έδινα 95 ευρώ το μήνα... ΠΟΛΛΑ! Οπότε και αν αφρίζει λίγο και αν δεν έχει την τέλεια γεύση (πχ φρούτα δάσους) δεν με νοιάζει και πολύ... άλλωστε... νερό είναι κατεβαίνει και τέλος.

----------


## Svein

> "και ποτε τρως ρε svein? τρως το συμπληρωμα και συμπληρωνεις με φαγητο?"
> 
> Χαχαχα! Και εγώ τρώω σκόνη 5 φορές/ ημέρα και ως συμπλήρωμα διατροφής χρησιμοποιώ μια μοσχαρίσια για πρωινό και το βράδυ πριν κοιμηθώ λίγο κοτόπουλο! ΧΑΧΑΧΑ!
> 
> Svein και Exci εμένα μου αφρίζει ελάχιστα (φρούτα του δάσους τελειώνω τώρα και πάω για βανίλια μετά). Πως το ανακατεύετε? Μήπως με κανένα μηχάνημα shaker κλπ? Εγώ έχω ένα απλό shaker με καπάκι το "παίζω" λίγο και είναι μια χαρά. Λίγος αφρός, τίποτα το σπουδαίο.
> 
> Σχετικά με τα φρούτα του δάσους ομολογώ πως είναι λίγο ψόφια η γεύση... δεν τρελάθηκα αλλά από την άλλη είμαι υπέρ της ουδετερότητας ειδικά όταν κάτι το πίνεις 2 φορές την ημέρα. Οπότε ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη η γεύση αυτή. Άντε να δούμε τη βανίλια που ΤΟΣΑ γράφετε!
> 
> 
> ...




Καταρχήν θα κόψω την βραδινή προτείνει ....τώρα μετά την προπόνηση  παίζει πρόβλημα....η κρεατίνη δεν είναι καθαρή αλλα με υδατάνθρακες και κάποια αμινοξέα μέσα ( η Pre Load τις On ) και άμα την αναμίξω με την πρωτεΐνη Ηρακλής βγάνει μια αηδία που μόλις την πίνω μου έρχεται να κάνω εμετό..... καμια ιδέα??????

----------


## GZ84

> Καταρχήν θα κόψω την βραδινή προτείνει ....τώρα μετά την προπόνηση  παίζει πρόβλημα....η κρεατίνη δεν είναι καθαρή αλλα με υδατάνθρακες και κάποια αμινοξέα μέσα ( η Pre Load τις On ) και άμα την αναμίξω με την πρωτεΐνη Ηρακλής βγάνει μια αηδία που μόλις την πίνω μου έρχεται να κάνω εμετό..... καμια ιδέα??????


Θα κόψεις τη βραδινή πρωτεΐνη? Γιατί? Είναι απαραίτητο να τρώς πριν τον ύπνο...
Σχετικά με τη κρεατίνη κτλ, τι να σου πω, δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ μου κρεατίνη και απαντάω μόνο με ότι έχω διαβάσει. Η απλούστερη λύση είναι να έχεις 2 σέικερ. Ένα με πρωτεΐνη και ένα για τη κρεατίνη που έχει και υδατάνθρακα και είσαι κομπλέ.

Σήμερα παρήγγειλα 2 κιλά ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ. 1 Βανίλια, 1 σοκολάτα... κανένας που να έχει άποψη για τη σοκολάτα? Καλή ή μάπα?

----------


## alien

Παιδιά και εγώ πήρα με γεύση σοκολάτα (ο Θεός να την κάνει).Ούτε στο ελάχιστο δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι με σοκολάτα.Μόνο το χρώμα όταν διαλυθεί σου θυμίζει κάτι από σοκολάτα Το μόνο που καταλαβαίνεις είναι η τραγίλα που βγάζει λες και έχεις βάλει μέσα ένα πρόβατο.ΈΛΕΟΣ.Εντάξει μπορεί να είναι υποκειμενικό το θέμα της γεύσης αλλά όχι και έτσι.Κρίμα.Ευτυχώς που πήρα μόνο ένα κιλό και δεν κλαίω τώρα τα λεφτά μου.Καλύτερα να πληρώνω κάτι παραπάνω παρά αυτό το χάλι.Και απορώ που σε όλους σας σχεδόν σας άρεσε.Επίσης το ότι δεν έχει scoop μεγάλο αρνητικό για μένα.Το μόνο θετικό είναι η διαλυτότητα, αλλά και πάλι σε blender την φτιάχνω, οπότε μικρό το καλό.

----------


## KATERINI 144

ρε alien ελεος............... πρωτο ποστ αυτο ειχες να πεις ?!  

πες πρώτα ενα γιασας ασχολούμαι με το αθλημα μπλα μπλα μπλα και μετα βγάλε οσο μαπα θέλεις τη γευση τις ηρακλης, δε γίνεσαι πιστευτός ετσι οχι τίποτε αλλο...........................  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## alien

Θεώρησα ότι δεν έχει σημασία.Απλά για να αγοράσω την πρωτείνη είδα πρώτα τις γνώμες των παιδιών και μου φάνηκε παράξενο το όλο θέμα.Δεν θέλω να τη βγάλω μάπα είναι μάπα.Άκλαφτη θα πάει.Τέλος πάντων.Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι ρίχνω ευθύνες στα παιδιά.Απλά επείδη είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχουν δοκιμάσει και καλύτερες για αυτό.

----------


## vbatsigr

μηπως η γευση ειναι υποκειμενικο θεμα? σε αλλους αρεσει σε αλλους οχι..
εγω παντω θα την δοκιμασω την ηρακλης απο το νεο μηνα που θα κανω "custom" διατροφη και θα παρω 1η φορα πρωτεινη οποτε θα πειραματιστω με αυτη πρωτα μιας και εχει πολλες καλες γνωμες

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παιδιά και εγώ πήρα με γεύση σοκολάτα (ο Θεός να την κάνει).Ούτε στο ελάχιστο δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι με σοκολάτα.Μόνο το χρώμα όταν διαλυθεί σου θυμίζει κάτι από σοκολάτα *Το μόνο που καταλαβαίνεις είναι η τραγίλα που βγάζει λες και έχεις βάλει μέσα ένα πρόβατο.*ΈΛΕΟΣ.Εντάξει μπορεί να είναι υποκειμενικό το θέμα της γεύσης αλλά όχι και έτσι.Κρίμα.Ευτυχώς που πήρα μόνο ένα κιλό και δεν κλαίω τώρα τα λεφτά μου.Καλύτερα να πληρώνω κάτι παραπάνω παρά αυτό το χάλι.Και απορώ που σε όλους σας σχεδόν σας άρεσε.Επίσης το ότι δεν έχει scoop μεγάλο αρνητικό για μένα.Το μόνο θετικό είναι η διαλυτότητα, αλλά και πάλι σε blender την φτιάχνω, οπότε μικρό το καλό.


To ποστ σου είναι λιγο άτοπο,που την μυρισες την τραγιλα βρε φίλτατε,μας κανεις πλάκα;;Δηλαδη καταλαβες ότι είναι από τραγο;Ενταξει , πλάκα μας κανεις,δεν με απασχολει τι θα πιει ο καθενας,εγω ας πουμε δεν μου αρεσουν οι φραουλες και οι φρουτενιες γευσεις σε ενα σκευασμα,αυτο είναι μια υποκειμενικότητα,αλλά η υπερβολη μας υποψιάζει,πόσο μαλιστα σε ένα πρωτο ποστ...Όσο για το scoop πάρε ένα scoop μιας πρωτεινης που σου εχει τελειωσει και χρησιμοποιησε το,αν εχει αμφιβολιες για την περιεκτικότητα του καθαρου βαρους βαλε λιγο παραπανω...Αν ειναι να δυσκολεουμε την ζωη μας έτσι δεν κανουμε τίποτα....

----------


## MourlasG

emena den mou mirizei tragilas mou mirizei gidilas. pirazi???????????  re paidia gikaiologimena na mirizei gidilas afou i proti ili einai apo gidisio gala ti na mirizi?? twra se opoion den mirizi ti na pw. einai ston ANTHROPO. EMENA PX MOU ARESOUN OI FROUTENIES GEUSEIS

----------


## alien

Φίλε Poyneikos πως είναι άτοπο το post μου όταν εδώ αναφέρει ο καθένας τη γνώμη του για τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη; Αν εσένα δεν σου βγάζει περίεργη γεύση τότε να το κοιτάξεις.Το έχει αναφέρει και άλλος πριν από μένα αλλά φαίνεται διαβάζεις επιλεκτικά. Είναι κάτι που το ξέρει και ο κ. Παπαγιάννης όταν του το είπα.Αλλά φαίνεται η χορηγία κάτι κάνει. Φίλε MourlasG τραγίλα γιδίλα για μένα το ίδιο είναι.Το θέμα είναι ότι από γεύση είναι η πιο χάλια που έχω δοκιμάσει.

----------


## Exci

Προσωπικα δεν εχω νιωσει γευση τραγιλας/γιδιλας, και οχι δεν χρειαζεται να δω γιατρο γι'αυτο.

----------


## alien

Βασικά έχεις δοκιμάσει ποτέ γνήσιο γάλα;Αν δεν έχεις δοκιμάσει πως να ξέρεις πως είναι η γεύση;Επίσης όταν αναφέρομαι σε κάτι που το γνωρίζει ο ίδιος που την πουλάει και το παραδέχτηκε όταν του το είπα τότε κάτι γίνεται με εσάς.Επίσης φίλε Poyneikos ξέρεις πως θα είναι η νέα ονομασία της πρωτείνης;Αν όχι ψάξε σε προηγούμενες σελίδες και βρες την απάντηση.Με τη νέα ονομασία είναι η καινούργια γεύση με τα φρούτα του δάσους.Από εκεί θα δεις και εσύ από που είναι η βάση της πρωτείνης.Επίσης βρες το site της ελληνικής εταιρίας που παράγει πρωτείνη στην ελλάδα και τότε πάλι όταν διαβάσεις καλά και μάθεις ξαναμιλάμε.

----------


## Exci

Ok παω αυριο να γλειψω εναν τραγο. Γιατι προφανως και το χοιρινο οταν το τρωμε βρομαει γουρουνι  :01.Ftou:

----------


## alien

Φίλε Exci κάθε ζώο έχει συγκεκριμένη γεύση.Αν εσύ δεν έχεις ιδέα τι γεύση έχει το γνήσιο γάλα και πίνεις από μικρός το γάλα του εμπορίου τότε δεν μπορείς να εκφέρεις γνώμη.Αν λοιπόν δεν έχει τύχει να φας κατσίκα βραστή και να δεις ότι έχει συγκεκριμένη γεύση και μυρωδια τότε κάνε το πρώτα και μετά.Τώρα αν θες να γλείψεις ένα τράγο στο καλό.Ο καθένας έχει τα κουσούρια του.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

διάβασα αυτα που γράφετε και έχω να πω η γεύση δεν είναι κρητήριο για την ποιότητα του προιόντος , δεν μπορώ να εκφερω γνώμη γιατι δεν έχω δοκιμάσει και γενικα έχω πολύ καιρό να πάρω πρωτείνη , αλλα ενα να ξέρετε όσο πιο φυσικό είναι ένα προιόν μπορεί να έχει την πρωτογενή γεύση και μυρωδιά , συνήθως οι γεύσεις είναι αποτέλεσμα διαφόρων χημικών προσμήξεων και επεξεργασίας , χωρίς να σημαίνει πως οι πρωτείνες με ωραία γεύση δεν είναι καλές αλλα μπορεί και κάποιες να μην είναι , γιατί έχει να κάνει με τα είδη χημικών που χρησιμοποιεί η κάθε εταιρία και έχει να κάνει και με το κόστος παραγωγής , εμένα προσωπικά δεν θα με χαλούσε αν είχε γεύση απο γάλα κατσίκας η αγελάδας γιατί ξέρω πολύ καλά το φυσικό γάλα πώς είναι μ αυτό μεγάλωσα το παστεριωμένο πολύ μεγάλος το δοκίμασα , οπότε δεν με χαλάει κιόλας 

και η γεύση είναι κάτι υποκειμενικό , έχω πάρει στην ζωή μου συμπληρώματα με πολύ χάλια γεύση αλλα πολύ καλής ποιότητας με σοβαρα αποτελέσματα , τωρα αν δοκίμαζα αυτήν την πρωτείνη θα ήμουν πολύ άσχετος αν έλεγα με το κρητήριο της γεύσης δεν είναι καλή , παίζει ρόλο και με τι γίνετε η πρόσμιξη γάλα , νερό η χυμό .

με τα χρόνια εμπειρίας μου έχω να πώ πως έχω δεί περιπτωσεις να μου φερνει ο άλλος πίσω πρωτείνη επειδή δεν μπορούσε να την πιεί η άλλος δεν μπορούσε καθόλου και έκανε εμετό και ο ίδιος τελικα ανακαλύψαμε οτι δεν έφταιγε η πρωτείνη αλλα είχε πρόβλημα στο γαλα και μόλις την πήρε με νερό κανένα πρόβλημα ο άλλος την ηπιε με χυμό και του άρεσε .

γούστα είναι αυτα , αλλα δεν θα μπορούσα απο την γεύση να βγάλω ακατάληλο ένα προιόν λες και εχω κάνει χημική ανάλυση πίνοντας την , έτσι γινόμαστε γραφικοί και κακοπροαίρετοι .

και εχω να πώ αν ενα προιόν άσχετα με την γεύση αν δεν μας φέρνει δυσφορία και διαταραχες στην πέψη δεν μπορούμε να λέμε , το θέμα της γεύσης σ αλλους αρέσει και σε άλλους όχι .

εγω έπαιρνα αμινοξέα μιας απο  τις καλύτερες εταιρίες παγκοσμίως και είχαν γεύση σαν γαλα όταν τα μασούσα και εμένα μου άρεσε και τα μισα δεν τα καταπινα αλλα τα μασούσα , άλλον μπορεί να του προκαλούσε αηδία .

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Αλλά φαίνεται η χορηγία κάτι κάνει. Φίλε MourlasG τραγίλα γιδίλα για μένα το ίδιο είναι.Το θέμα είναι ότι από γεύση είναι η πιο χάλια που έχω δοκιμάσει.


η χορηγία κανει το εξης: σου αρεσει την πίνεις, σε συμφέρει την αγοράζεις, και το αντίθετο, αυτο κάνει η χορηγία φιλε μου,
δλδ αν πω εγω πως εχει τέλια γευση και την αγοράσει κάποιος τη θα γινει δε θα καταλάβει τη γεύση τις?! προφανος οχι............................. και αν ηταν ετσι οπως τα λες τόσοι που εχουν δοκιμάσει τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη θα λέγανε τα ιδια με σενα, δε βλεπω και πολλούς να συμφωνουνε μαζι σου  :08. Toast:

----------


## alien

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου φίλε Triantafyllou.Επειδή και εγώ μικρός μεγάλωσα με τα πράγματα που μας έστελνε η γιαγιά μου από το χωριό και μέσα είχε γάλα από τις κατσίκες τις. Ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να το πιω.Πάντα αναγούλιαζα και μόνο που το πλησίαζα στο στόμα μου.Απλά το όλο θέμα δημιουργήθηκε γιατί τα παιδιά εδώ πάνε να με βγάλουν άσχετο και τρελλό ενώ αναφέρομαι σε κάτι που το έχει αναφέρει και άλλος πριν από μένα και το έχει παραδεχτεί και το άτομο που την πουλάει.Και δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω το πως μιλάνε εδώ για την Ηρακλής και ενώ έχουν δοκιμάσει σίγουρα μα σίγουρα καλύτερες γεύσεις.Και για να μαθαίνετε το καινούργιο όνομα της πρωτείνης ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ Sheep-Goat Whey Protein.

----------


## alien

Αφού δεν βλέπεις και πολλούς τότε δεν διαβάζεις καθόλου το forum.Σου είπα αντε σε προηγούμενες σελίδες και τότε ξαναμιλάμε.

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

ολα στη ζωη allien ειναι σχεση κοστουσ αποδοσησ.για αυτο και η πρωτεινη κανει το κιλο 25 ευρω.εγω προσωπικα δεν την  εχω δοκιμασει αλλα τωρα μου κινησατε τη περιεργεια.εχει τυχει να παρω κατι πρωτεινεσ στα πρωτα χρονια ενασχολησησ με τα βαρη σκαζοντασ του ποπου τα λεφτα και κατεληγα αντι να πινω ροφημα να το τρωω με κουταλι!!!!ολοι καταλαβεινετε για ποια εταιρεια μιλαω.αν σε ενοχλει η γευση και οτι ειναι απο τραγο μπορεισ να παρεισ μια πανακριβη isolate για μετα τη προπονηση με 60 ευρω και με την ηρακλησ να συμληρωνεισ ενα γευμα μεσα στην ημερα οταν πεινασ,αντι να φασ σαντοιτσ με διαφορεσ μακακιεσ.λεω εγω τωρα.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Φίλε Poyneikos πως είναι άτοπο το post μου όταν εδώ αναφέρει ο καθένας τη γνώμη του για τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη; Αν εσένα δεν σου βγάζει περίεργη γεύση τότε να το κοιτάξεις.Το έχει αναφέρει και άλλος πριν από μένα αλλά φαίνεται διαβάζεις επιλεκτικά. Είναι κάτι που το ξέρει και ο κ. Παπαγιάννης όταν του το είπα.Αλλά φαίνεται η χορηγία κάτι κάνει. Φίλε MourlasG τραγίλα γιδίλα για μένα το ίδιο είναι.Το θέμα είναι ότι από γεύση είναι η πιο χάλια που έχω δοκιμάσει.





> Βασικά έχεις δοκιμάσει ποτέ γνήσιο γάλα;Αν δεν έχεις δοκιμάσει πως να ξέρεις πως είναι η γεύση;Επίσης όταν αναφέρομαι σε κάτι που το γνωρίζει ο ίδιος που την πουλάει και το παραδέχτηκε όταν του το είπα τότε κάτι γίνεται με εσάς.Επίσης φίλε Poyneikos ξέρεις πως θα είναι η νέα ονομασία της πρωτείνης;Αν όχι ψάξε σε προηγούμενες σελίδες και βρες την απάντηση.Με τη νέα ονομασία είναι η καινούργια γεύση με τα φρούτα του δάσους.Από εκεί θα δεις και εσύ από που είναι η βάση της πρωτείνης.Επίσης βρες το site της ελληνικής εταιρίας που παράγει πρωτείνη στην ελλάδα και τότε πάλι όταν διαβάσεις καλά και μάθεις ξαναμιλάμε.


 
Φίλε Alien εχεις ένα υφος αναρμοστο για το στυλ του φόρουμ,η μονη σου συνεισφορα είναι να μπεις να διαβαλλεις την προσπαθεια ενος ανθρωπου....Άλλα ποστ δεν εχουμε δει από εσενα....
Δεν με νοιαζει αυτό αλλα,δεν εχω κανενα κερδος στην τελικη για να σε πείσω,προφανως έχεις μεγαλύτερη πειρα από μενα στα καθαρα ανεπεξεργαστα γαλατα,εγω δεν είχα ποτε αυτη την πολυτέλεια, περισσότερο όμως στέκομαι στο υποννουμενο που αναφερεις ότι κατι κανει η χορηγία,είναι σαφες ότι εννοεις ότι έχουμε εμεις καποιο όφελος.Σε προκαλω λοιπον,αφου μιλας με τον κο Παπαγιαννη και έχεις το θαρρος να τον συμβουλευεις,σου δίνω το δικαιωμα να τον ρωτησεις,μήπως έχεις στείλει στον Πολυνεικο από το bbing.gr τίποτα δωρεαν πρωτεϊνες για να σε αβανταρει;;Εκεινος δεν θα εχει πρόβλημα να στο πει αν συμβαινει,όποιος δίνει κατι τσαμπα θελει να διαφημιζεται,εγω αυτό ξερω,αυτό θα έκανα....Να σοβαρευτουμε λιγο λεω εγω,ειδικα τα νεα μελη με μονοψήφιο αριθμο ποστς ,που ούτε το ύφος γραφης τους γνωριζουμε ,και μπορεί να είναι παρεξηγησιμο αλλά ούτε και τις σκοπιμότητες τους....Περιμενω φίλε Alien να σε δω και σε άλλα τόπικς για να σε καταλαβω περισσότερο....

υ.γ. Την καινουργια ονομασία την ξερω πολύ καλα,γιατί την έχω ήδη σπίτι μου ξερεις,εσυ θεωρείς ότι ένα μελος ,με 7 ποστς σαν και σενα έχει διαβασει περισσότερο το φόρουμ από εμενα;;;Δεν θα δεχτω κατι αλλο επί του προσωπικου,αν θες κατι να συζητησουμε στείλε μου π.μ.,την γνωμη σου την καταλαβαμε,είναι σεβαστη αλλά προσωπικα υποννουμενα δεν χωρανε εδω...Περιμενω να μου στείλεις ότι απορίες έχεις για εμενα και αν είναι κατι το αξιοσημειωτο το χωραμε σε καποιο τόπικ....

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

εγω μπορει να ειμαι καινουργιοσ στο φορουμ,αλλα οχι στον αθλητισμο.ειμαι 32 χρονων εκανα απο 6 χρονων 10 χρονια επαγγελματικα κολυμβηση(κατεβαινα σε αγωνεσ) και απο τα 19 ανελλειπωσ βαρη.τρεξιμο,μπασκετ και τα συναφη εννοουνται.με τα χρονια ειδα ενα πραγμα:ΤΗΝ ΞΕΝΟΜΑΝΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΩΣ ΛΑΟΣ.αν τη πρωτεινη τη λεγανε HERCULES και συνοδευονταν με κανα μουφα αρθρο για τισ ευεργετικεσ ιδιοτητεσ του τραγισιου γαλατοσ σε καμια ψευτοερευνα σε πανεπιστημιο του ουζμπεκισταν τωρα θα πληρωναμε 50 ευρω χαλαρα τα 900 γραμμαρια και θα λεγαμε ευχαριστω!τη βρωμα που εχει βγει οτι μια πασιγνωστη εταιρεια ,μετα απο την εγκριση του ΕΟΦ,παρασκευαζει τα προιοντα στην ελλαδα με εμφανη διαφορα στα συστατικα τησ.οσοι τη δοκιμαζαν πριν και μετα καταλαβαν τη διαφορα.

----------


## alien

Όπως έχω γράψει και παραπάνω λέω ότι μου φάνηκε περίεργο που σας άρεσε σε όλους.Πρώτα να κοιτάξετε το δικό σας ύφος που πέσατε όλοι να με φάτε επειδή είπα τη γνώμη μου για την πρωτείνη όπως πολλοί πριν από μένα.Αν έβρισκα αλλού forum με γνώμες χρηστών θα έγραφα και εκεί.Αλλά αν κάνεις search για την συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη στο google τότε θα δεις ότι σας βζάζει πρώτους στα αποτελέσματα και όπως έχω ξαναγράψει δεν σου είπα ότι δεν κοιτάς όλο το forum σου είπα στη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση να δεις σχόλια άλλων χρηστών που έχουν αναφέρει το ίδιο με μένα.Και δεν το κατάλαβα επειδή δηλαδή έχω λίγα post δεν μπορώ να λέω τη γνώμη μου;Όσον αφορά τώρα την ονομασία τη σημαίνει εις την αγγλιστή Sheep-Goat;Μήπως αιγοπρόβειο;Λέω τώρα εγώ.....

----------


## GRF

Γάλα παραγόμενο από  *τράγο*; Το ακούσαμε και αυτό  :01. Smile: 

Εκτός αν η πρωτεΐνη Ηρακλής παράγεται από αυτόν εδώ τον κύριο:
http://archive.enet.gr/online/online...04,id=18639452

----------


## alien

Ποιος μίλησε για γάλα παραγόμενο από τράγο.Όταν αναφέρομαι σε τραγίλα ή γιδίλα αναφέρομαι στη συγκεκριμένη μυρωδιά του γάλακτος του είδους αυτού.Οπότε να προσπαθείς να με βγάλεις λάθος δεν πρόκειται να τα καταφέρεις.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Αφού δεν βλέπεις και πολλούς τότε δεν διαβάζεις καθόλου το forum.Σου είπα αντε σε προηγούμενες σελίδες και τότε ξαναμιλάμε.


βασικά μίλα ποιο όμορφα και αμα γουστάρεις πιες την και αν οχι μη την πίνεις, 
δε σε υποχρεωσε κανενας, 
δλδ τώρα τη καταλαβαίνεις αν συμφωνήσουμε μαζι σου θα ηρεμήσεις?! οταν για μενα και για πολλους αλλους ειναι οκ η γευση τις τη θες να σου πω πως δε μαρεσει για να συμφωνήσουμε?! 
δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τη λογική σου ρε φίλε.................................................

----------


## GRF

Φίλε μου για να πεις ότι το γάλα μυρίζει τράγο, δεν φαντάζομαι να είχες στο μυαλό σου ότι προήλθε από....κότα. Αυτό που προφανώς υπέθεσες πριν γράψεις είναι ότι προήλθε από ένα τέτοιο ζώο, χωρίς να κάτσεις να σκεφτείς αν στέκει από βιολογικής πλευράς κάτι τέτοιο.

Το ότι ο Ηρακλής προέρχεται από αιγοπρόβειο γάλα το ξέρουμε εδώ και πολύ καιρό, και λοιπόν; Μας το λες για καλό ή για κακό; Έχει λίγο διαφορετικό προφίλ αμινοξέων από ότι το αγελαδινό, ε και;

Και επίσης, σεβαστό να μη σου άρεσε και να το γράψεις, αλλά προς τι το υφάκι στα αρχικά σου ποστ;

Εκτός αν υπάρχουν άλλα κίνητρα από πίσω (θα μου επιτρέψεις να το υπονοήσω εφόσον υπονόησες και εσύ με τη σειρά σου ότι όλοι εμείς (αλλά όλοι ε) τα έχουμε πάρει από τον Παπαγιάννη)

----------


## Polyneikos

^^+1000 στο πανω ποστ του GRF και στο ποστ του ΓΙΑΝΝΗ.

----------


## KATERINI 144

ρε Κωστα με μενα δε συμφωνείς δλδ?! κρίμα θα σου σβησω το ποστ  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash: 







 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giorgospet

Αρχικά θα ήθελα να πω ότι συμφωνώ απολύτως με τον κ. Τριανταφύλλου. Τώρα το θέμα της γεύσης είναι εντελώς υποκειμενικό, προσωπικά το γάλα της κατσίκας μου αρέσει πολύ, σε άλλους φέρνει αναγούλα. Θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να επικροτήσουμε την προσπάθεια του κ. Παπαγιάννη ο οποίος προωθεί ένα προϊόν αξιόλογο σε πολύ καλή τιμή (4κιλά 80 ευρώ, δηλ 20 ευρώ /κιλό και χωρίς έξοδα αποστολής) και προπάντων Ελληνικό. Μακάρι να συνεχίσει και με άλλα προϊόντα.

----------


## Polyneikos

> ρε Κωστα με μενα δε συμφωνείς δλδ?! κρίμα θα σου σβησω το ποστ


Εεεεε,ναι,ναι,ναιαιαιαιαι ,συμφωνω!!!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## alien

Λοιπόν ξαναγράφω το αρχικό μου μύνημα για να δούμε δηλαδή τι το κακό έγραψα. (Παιδιά και εγώ πήρα με γεύση σοκολάτα (ο Θεός να την κάνει).Ούτε στο ελάχιστο δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι με σοκολάτα.Μόνο το χρώμα όταν διαλυθεί σου θυμίζει κάτι από σοκολάτα Το μόνο που καταλαβαίνεις είναι η τραγίλα που βγάζει λες και έχεις βάλει μέσα ένα πρόβατο.ΈΛΕΟΣ.Εντάξει μπορεί να είναι υποκειμενικό το θέμα της γεύσης αλλά όχι και έτσι.Κρίμα.Ευτυχώς που πήρα μόνο ένα κιλό και δεν κλαίω τώρα τα λεφτά μου.Καλύτερα να πληρώνω κάτι παραπάνω παρά αυτό το χάλι.Και απορώ που σε όλους σας σχεδόν σας άρεσε.Επίσης το ότι δεν έχει scoop μεγάλο αρνητικό για μένα.Το μόνο θετικό είναι η διαλυτότητα, αλλά και πάλι σε blender την φτιάχνω, οπότε μικρό το καλό.) Μετά άρχισε η επίθεση απλά επειδή εγώ ανέφερα μόνο τα αρνητικά της πρωτείνης και όχι τα θετικά όπως εσάς.Αλλά εάν θέλετε να έχετε ένα αντικειμενικό forum να δέχεστε όλες τις γνώμες.Φίλε GRF ξέρω ένα καλό οφθαλμίατρο.Δεν έγραψα ότι μυρίζει τράγο αλλά τραγίλα.Αν για σένα είναι το νόημα το ίδιο τότε τι να πω.Katerini 144 εσύ πρώτος μου τα έχωσες.Εγώ δεν θέλω κάτι απλά βρήκα τις πληροφορίες για την πρωτείνη από εδώ και την αγόρασα.Αλλά ξαναλέω όπως και πιο πάνω δεν μου φταίτε εσείς το ότι η πρωτείνη μυρίζει και το λέει και ο κ. Παπαγιάννης, απλά έβαλα και εγώ τη γνώμη μου για να τη δουν οι επόμενοι αγοραστές ώστε να αποφασίσουν για το προιόν.Τώρα τα συμπεράσματα στους ουδέτερους.

----------


## GRF

> Φίλε GRF ξέρω ένα καλό οφθαλμίατρο.Δεν έγραψα ότι μυρίζει τράγο αλλά τραγίλα.*Αν για σένα είναι το νόημα το ίδιο τότε τι να πω.*


LOL ok... :03. Bowdown:

----------


## manos_

Να πω και εγω την γνωμη μου.Λοιπον με πολυ λιγα λογια ειχα σκοπο να την δοκιμασω ετσι για το γαμωτο επειδη ειναι ελληνικη αλλα βλεποντας το σπρωξιμο που τρωει η συγκεκριμενη εδω και καιρο απλα δεν παιζει μου εγινε αντιπαθες σαν προιον και τωρα που διαβασα οτι παιζει και γευση cult δεν παιζει δυο φορες.Ξερω οτι οι μοντ θα στραβωσουν με αυτο που γραφω αλλα εγω ετσι το εχω λαβει εδω και καιρο απο διαφορα ποστ και οφειλω να ειμαι ειλικρινης.Δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλη η οχι προφανως για τα λεφτα της θα ειναι πολυ καλη αλλα το προμοταρισμα με στραβωνει ασχημα.

----------


## Exci

> Να πω και εγω την γνωμη μου.Λοιπον με πολυ λιγα λογια ειχα σκοπο να την δοκιμασω ετσι για το γαμωτο επειδη ειναι ελληνικη αλλα βλεποντας το σπρωξιμο που τρωει η συγκεκριμενη εδω και καιρο απλα δεν παιζει μου εγινε αντιπαθες σαν προιον και τωρα που διαβασα οτι παιζει και γευση cult δεν παιζει δυο φορες.Ξερω οτι οι μοντ θα στραβωσουν με αυτο που γραφω αλλα εγω ετσι το εχω λαβει εδω και καιρο απο διαφορα ποστ και οφειλω να ειμαι ειλικρινης.Δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλη η οχι προφανως για τα λεφτα της θα ειναι πολυ καλη αλλα το προμοταρισμα με στραβωνει ασχημα.


Δηλαδη δεν θα παρεις μια πρωτεινη επειδη αρχισαν να την προτιμουν πολλοι. Οκ.

----------


## alien

Ρε GRF τράγος = ζώο.Τραγίλα = μυρωδιά ενός ζώου.Δηλαδή η κατσίκα ή το πρόβατο έχουν άλλη μυρωδιά;;Για να καταλάβω δηλαδή.Είναι αδύνατο να είναι η πιο καλή πρωτείνη που έχετε δοκιμάσει σε όλη σας τη ζωή.Έλεος.Συμφωνώ ότι είναι καλή για τα λεφτά της αλλά τι να κάνουμε εμένα δεν μου αρέσει είναι εντελώς χάλια, τώρα αν αυτό σας πειράζει και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το γιατί, τότε ξυδάκι παιδιά και θα σας περάσει.Όσον αφορά το θέμα με τη χορηγία.Επειδή ο λαός είναι σοφός και ότι λέει είναι νόμος "Αν δεν πενέψεις το σπίτι σου θα πέσει να σε πλακώσει".

----------


## KATERINI 144

ρεσεις πλακα έχετε, ποιοι μοντ να στραβώσουν και γιατί?!  πειτε ελευθερα τις γνωμες σας, δεν υπαρχει κανενα πρόβλημα, αρκει να ειναι στα πλασια του λογικου και καπως κομψα διατυπωμένες, 
είδατε κανένα να γράφει αυτή ειναι η τέλια πρωτεΐνη και ολες οι άλλες ειναι για πέταμα?! 
ε λοιπόν πως να δεχτώ εγω πρώτο ποστ που τη βγάζει εν ολιγης άχρηστη απο γεύση ενω ξέρετε πως το θέμα ειναι υποκειμενικό! σε αλλον αρέσει σε αλλον όχι!

μη καταλαβαίνετε οπως θέλετε αυτο που λεει ο αντίθετος λόγος, εγω ειπα τη δοκίμασα και μου άρεσε, δεν ειπα πως ξετρελάθηκα και παρτε τη γεύση σοκολάτα η οποιαδήποτε άλλη.

@ φιλε manos_ κανεις λαθος σαυτο που λες 
1ον γιατι το φορουμ δεν εχει χορηγό μονο την ηρακλης, εχει και πολλους αλλους και 
2ον γιατι τα ποστ αν ειναι 10 απο μοντ (ισως και λιγοτερα, αν εξερεσουμε τα ποστ μετα το θεμα που ανοιξε ο alien) τα υπόλοιπα 50? 100? 200? η δεν ξερω γω ποσα ειναι απο μελη.


@ εσυ φιλε alien πως θα αντιδρούσες αν ήσουν μοντ εδω και έβλεπες πρώτο ποστ δικό μου σε αυτό το στιλ? 
γιαυτό λεω ποιο πανω τα ποστ ιδίως απο νεα μελη (και οχι μόνο) που δε γνωρίζουμε ακόμη πως εκφράζονται θα πρέπει να ειναι ποιο κομψά αν μη τη άλλο, λες ποιο πανω πως υπάρχουν κιαλλα ποστ που λενε το ιδιο για τη γεύση, βασικά δεν τα εχω διαβάσει αλλα δεν αμφιβάλω γιαυτο που λες, 
εγω αλλο θα ρωτήσω ειδες κανενα να αντιδράσει ετσι στα ποστ που αναφέρεις?! γιατι, αναρωτηθηκες?! γιαυτο που λεω ποιο πάνω, γιατι δεν ειναι νεα μέλη και δεν ειναι το πρώτο τους ποστ.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ρε GRF τράγος = ζώο.Τραγίλα = μυρωδιά ενός ζώου.Δηλαδή η κατσίκα ή το πρόβατο έχουν άλλη μυρωδιά;;Για να καταλάβω δηλαδή.Είναι αδύνατο να είναι η πιο καλή πρωτείνη που έχετε δοκιμάσει σε όλη σας τη ζωή.Έλεος.Συμφωνώ ότι είναι καλή για τα λεφτά της αλλά τι να κάνουμε εμένα δεν μου αρέσει είναι εντελώς χάλια, τώρα αν αυτό σας πειράζει και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το γιατί, τότε ξυδάκι παιδιά και θα σας περάσει.Όσον αφορά το θέμα με τη χορηγία.Επειδή ο λαός είναι σοφός και ότι λέει είναι νόμος "Αν δεν πενέψεις το σπίτι σου θα πέσει να σε πλακώσει".


διάβασε αυτα που γραφω ποιο πανω και μη συνεχίζεις με αυτο το στιλ, δε θα παίζουμε την κολοκυθιά εδω μέσα, ξυδακι η λεμονάκι και ιστορίες κομμένες να μιλάς να απαντάς όπως σου μιλάνε, νομίζω δεν ήταν κανένας αγενής μαζι σου, το ποιο εύκολο ειναι να αρχίσω να σβήνω ποστ, δεν το θελω, αλλά δε θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ και πολύ ακόμα αν συνεχίσεις με αυτο το στιλ.

----------


## alien

Λοιπόν παρουσιάζω και την απόδειξη πληρωμής για να μην πουν κάποιοι ότι δεν έχω αγοράσει καν την πρωτείνη και έχω βάλει σε κόκκινο πλάισιο την ημερομηνία πληρωμής.Είναι ίδια με το πρώτο post.Δηλαδή επειδή είναι το πρώτο μου post για αυτό δεν έπρεπε να πω τη γνώμη μου;

----------


## KATERINI 144

δεν εχω κανένα λογο να μη σε πιστέψω, αλλα σε ξαναρωτάω αν εσυ ήσουν στη θέση μου τη θα απαντούσες στο πρώτο ποστ? (χωρίς αυτα που διευκρινίζεις μετά) μακαρι να απαντουσες έτσι όπως απάντησα εγώ.

----------


## Kolorizos

ο αφρος τι κακο κανει???εγω παντα με αφρο την περνω...κακο ειναι???

----------


## Polyneikos

> Λοιπόν παρουσιάζω και την απόδειξη πληρωμής για να μην πουν κάποιοι ότι δεν έχω αγοράσει καν την πρωτείνη και έχω βάλει σε κόκκινο πλάισιο την ημερομηνία πληρωμής.Είναι ίδια με το πρώτο post.Δηλαδή επειδή είναι το πρώτο μου post για αυτό δεν έπρεπε να πω τη γνώμη μου;


Φίλε είσαι γραφικος πλεον με την επιμονη σου!!Συνεχίσε ,πλεον πέφτει γελιο ,σε παω!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
υ.γ Ακομα δεν σε ειδαμε σε άλλα τόπικς,ούτε τον στοιχειωδη χαιρετισμο στα νεα μελη δεν εχεις κανει,όχι οτι είναι κανονας αλλά είναι μια κίνησης θελησης μια πρωτης γνωριμιας....

----------


## manos_

> Δηλαδη δεν θα παρεις μια πρωτεινη επειδη αρχισαν να την προτιμουν πολλοι. Οκ.


mindset λεγετε .Υπαρχουν και αλλα πραγματα να διαβασεις εκτος απο το μυικο συστημα.Εσυ προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα να μην ασχολεισαι με την παρτη μου με την καφριλα που εγραψες τις προαλες.

----------


## mantus3

βασικα περαν της γευσης,  που οπως καταλαβενουμε ειναι καθαρα θεμα γουστου, συμαντικος παραγοντας ως προς την ποιοτητα καποιας πρωτεινης (γενικα συμπληροματος) ειναι η διαλιτοτητα... οποτε μονο κ μονο αυτο θα μπορουσε να διξει κατι σε καποιους... 




> Συνεχίσε ,πλεον πέφτει γελιο ,σε παω!!


κλαμα θα ελεγα εγω...

----------


## Exci

> ο αφρος τι κακο κανει???εγω παντα με αφρο την περνω...κακο ειναι???


Δεν κανει κανενα κακο ο αφρος, απλα ισως να νιωθεις οτι σε φουσκωνει.

----------


## Kolorizos

και πως φευγει???μονο αν τον αφησω θα κατσει μονος του???

----------


## drago

καλησπερα, δεν εχω δοκιμασει ακομα την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ αλλα το εχω σκοπο μολις τελειωσω αυτες που εχω.

με ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο να ειναι καλο το προιον και σε καλη τιμη παρα τα scoops κλπ. Σε τελικη αναλυση οποιος παιζει σε τοση λεπτομερεια σχετικα με την δοσολογια καλο θα ηταν να εχει και μια ζυγαρια. Αλιως κοπανας 2 κουταλιες της σουπας και τελειωνει η υποθεση.

Σχετικα με την γευση ολα τα κατσικισια εχουν μια συγκεκριμενη γευση. Στην αναγκη μπορουμε να κανουμε και κανα mix για να σπασει... και οποιος δοκιμασε aminovit πριν 15-20 χρονια σιγουρα θα ξερει να αυτοσχεδιασει και να ξεπερασει το προβλημα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Kolorizos

απο γευση τι λεει???τωρα εχω την ΟΝ και λεω να παρω την ηρακλης γι αθτο κ ρωταω για την γευση...εχει δοκιμασει καποιος να μου πει???και απο πλευρας αποτελεσματικοτητας???ειναι το ιδιο καλη με αλλες επωνυμες πρωτεινες???
 :05. Weights: 
 :08. Turtle: 
 :05. Weights:

----------


## Exci

> απο γευση τι λεει???τωρα εχω την ΟΝ και λεω να παρω την ηρακλης γι αθτο κ ρωταω για την γευση...εχει δοκιμασει καποιος να μου πει???και απο πλευρας αποτελεσματικοτητας???ειναι το ιδιο καλη με αλλες επωνυμες πρωτεινες???


_Προσωπικα:_ Η βανιλια μου φαινεται μια χαρα, πολυ ευχαριστη γευση και αρκετα δυνατη, καλυπτει τη γευση της βρωμης μια χαρα. Τα φρουτα του δασους που δοκιμασα ειναι πιο μετρια γευση. Οχι οτι εχω προβλημα να την πιω, καλη ειναι και αυτη, αλλα αφου υπαρχουν γευσεις που μου αρεσουν περισσοτερο μαλλον δεν θα την προτιμησω.

----------


## vbatsigr

τωρα με αυτα που λεει ο παραπανω τυπος για τη "μυρωδια" κατσικισιου γαλατος, με βαζει σε πειρασμο να την παραγγειλω πριν τον νεο μηνα που το ειχα σκεφτει  :01. Razz: 

Το κατσικισιο γαλα απλα τα σπαει, οταν ημουν μικρος και ο παππους μου ειχε κατσικες δε με χορταιναν  :08. Turtle: 

-ασχετο γιατι μερικους δε σας αρεσει η βρωμη? το γνωστο κουακερ εννοω, εγω θα μπορουσα να φαω ολο το δοχειο στην καθησια μου με μπολικο γαλατακι 1,5% ομως οχι με νερο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eγω προσωπικα διαλυω τις πρωτεινες με λίγο κουνημα στο σεικερ,αν δεν διαλυονται με αυτον τον τρόπο θεωρω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα διαλυτότητας...
Η Ηρακλης δεν μου παρουσιαζει καποιο τετοιο θεμα,θεωρωτην διαλυτότητα ικανοποιητικη και με λίγο αφρο ο οποιος αν προσθεσεις λίγο νερακι διαλυεται κ αυτός ...
Γευσεις: Η βανίλλια με ικανοποιησε πολύ,γενικα την προτιμω σαν γευση...
Η σοκολατα επίσης μου αρεσε,αρκετα καλη..Φρουτα του δασους την πηρα δοκιμαστικα γιατί αυτες οι γευσεις μου είναι λίγο περίεργες και δεν τις προτιμω γενικα,τελικα μαλλον δεν θα την ξαναπροτιμησω,αυτό που εκανα είναι ότι εμεινε μιση την έριξα στο κουτι της σοκολατας και εισεπραξα ενα μίγμα που μου αρεσε περισσότερο...

----------


## MourlasG

mias kai opos lete edw katathetoume tis gnwmes mas elefthera wste na iparxi enas iguis dialogos na pw kai egw oti me ta lefta pou agorasa tin proteini IRAKLIS mporw kai agorazw kaliteris piotitas kai kaliteris geusis proteinis sta misa lefta xwris kapio idietero psaximou sto net. o monos logos pou agorasa tin IRAKLIS itan oti einai ena Elliniko proion kai an aksizei kalo einai na tin prootisoume, alla kata tin tapini mou gnwmi den "travixe" kai o logos giati den eksize

**** Γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες Mods Team *****

----------


## Exci

> mporw kai agorazw kaliteris piotitas proteinis


Εξετασες την πρωτεινη και το εβγαλες αυτο το συμπερασμα?

----------


## MourlasG

Re esi Exci parakoloutheis ta osa leme???? edw sou leme apo pou pernei tin proteini o kirios papagiannis. auto elipe na pigeno tin kathe mia etairia pou vgainei sto emporio sto ximio gia na dw to profil ton aminoxeon tis. To ekane i etairia gia emas

**** Γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες,εσυ δεν παρακολουθεις την παρατηρηση που σου εγινε;;Mods Team *****

----------


## Exci

Δεν βρισκω κατι στα αναγραφομενα συστατικα της που την κανει να εχει χειροτερη ποιοτητα..

----------


## goutsos

μ αρεσει που ερχονται δυο καινουργιοιπαραθετουν μια σεβαστη αποψη και κανουν και παρατηρησεις για το αν ξερουμε τι γινεται?
ρε πλακα μας κανετε?
πες οτι θες να πεις χωρις να εισαι απολυτος βαζοντας το νομιζω μπροστα στην πρόταση σου,,,
η ηρακλης και στις τρεις γευσεις της στην ουσιια δεν εχει βαλει τοσο γευση αλλα το αρωμα της εκαστοτε γευσης.Γι αυτο μυριζουν τοσο εντονα αλλα στη γευση θυμιζουν αυτό που λετε άιγοπρόβειο γαλα ολες,,χωρις να σημαινει οτι υστερούν σε ποιοτητα νομιζω δε οτι η ποιοτητα ειναι αρκετά καλή για τα δεδομένα της ηρακλής...

για  μενα τη θεωρω πολυ καλη και θα τη χρησιμοποιω ισως οχι αποκλειστικα αλλα μαζι με αλλες

----------


## drago

οπως και αλλοι που προσπαθησαν να παραγουν κατι σε αυτη την χωρα, ετσι και ο ανθρωπος που βγαζει αυτα τα προιοντα θα φαει ανελεητο πολεμο απο τους αντιπροσωπους, μαγαζατορες, πωλητες και λοιπους εμπορους...

δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που γινεται αυτο.

----------


## Polyneikos

> mias kai opos lete edw katathetoume tis gnwmes mas elefthera wste na iparxi enas iguis dialogos na pw kai egw oti me ta lefta pou agorasa tin proteini IRAKLIS mporw kai agorazw kaliteris piotitas kai kaliteris geusis proteinis sta misa lefta xwris kapio idietero psaximou sto net. o monos logos pou agorasa tin IRAKLIS itan oti einai ena Elliniko proion kai an aksizei kalo einai na tin prootisoume, alla kata tin tapini mou gnwmi den "travixe" kai o logos giati den eksize
> 
> **** Γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες Mods Team *****


*Εγω θα πω κατι,το οποιο δεν εχει σχεση με την Ηρακλης,γιατί δεν με νοιαζει στην τελικη να την διαφημίσω,και εγω μια δοκιμη εκανα να δω τι γινεται....*
*Απλα το αναφερω σε σχεση με αυτό που αναφερει ο Μουρλας :*
*"mporw kai agorazw kaliteris piotitas kai kaliteris geusis proteinis sta misa lefta xwris kapio idietero psaximou sto net.".*
*Δηλαδη κοντολογίς εννοείς ότι με 15 ευρω παιρνεις πολύ ποιοτικες πρωτε?ϊνες,πολύ πιο γνωστων εταιριων και με καλυτερες γευσεις...Μεσα είσαι,δεν θα διαφωνησω...Γενικα ότι ακουγεται για μουφα συμπληρωματα,αφου τα λεμε όλα,εχεις ακουσει κατι;;Το ότι μια ποιοτικη εταιρία σου δίνει 50-60 Ευρω τα 908 γρ. και ο αλλος σου την δίνει με 15 (που και αυτος θελει να εχει κερδος,δεν φανταζομαι να πιστευετε ότι ζουν για να μας "φτιαχνουν" με φθηνα συμπληρωματα;; )*
*Πολύ φίλος μου και παρα πολλα χρόνια στα συμπληρωματα μου έχει πει τα εξης:Εισηγαγα μια εταιρια η οποιοα ξεκινησε με παραγωγη της πρωτεινης στην Αμερικη(ποιοτικη παραγωγη),μετεφερε την παραγωγη της στην Γερμανια ή στην Ολλανδία (αυτο δεν το θυμαμαι εγω καλα,αν για καποιον έχει σημασια μπορω να τον ξαναρωτησω)επισης καλη και ποιοτικη παραγωγη,συνεχισε να την πουλαει,μετα όμως μεταφερθηκε στην Βουλγαρία η παραγωγη της,εκει ουσιαστικα έκανε στοπ....Και ξαναλεω εγω , τους εμπιστευεστε τυφλα;;Αποκλειετε το γεγονος να νοθευουν προϊοντα για να τους παιρνει να τα πουλανε σε αυτες τις τιμες ΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΥΣ;*
*Μαγκες παρτε το χαμπαρι,και αυτη είναι η τελευταια μου τοποθετηση σε αυτό το τοπικ για να μην πει κανεις έξυπνιος κακοπροαιρετος ότι παω να πατροναρω την Ηρακλης :::Εδω δεν σεβαστηκαν τις παιδικες τροφες και νοθευαν με μελαμινη στα προϊοντα για παιδια ,εμας τους κολλημενους με τα βαρη θα λυπηθουν;;*
*Εν τελει και αν καποιος παθει κατι μακροπρόθεσμα ή βραχυπρόθεσμα,so what,τα φαρμακα θα φταίνε για την κοινη γνώμη και τους δημοσιογράφους ,η δικαιολογία θα είναι ετοιμη και για τους επιτηδειους,ποιος θα ρίξει το φταίξιμο σε μια πρωτεϊνη;Καποιοι παλι καλυμμενοι θα είναι !!!*

*υ.γ. Μουρλα μην το παρεις οτι σου την λεω ή ότι παω να φιλτραρω την γνωμη σου,επικοδομητικη κουβεντα κανουμε και ανταλλαγη απόψεων,απλα επειδη ανεφερες κατι προσπαθω να δεις και μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια .....*

----------


## MourlasG

kai esi mesa eisai. min anoisixeis exoume ton idio tropo skepseis. auto einai to epomeno post pou tha ekana, den tha to eftana stin melamini alla gia moufa kai boulgaria, nai. exw paei xerw pou einai ta farms kai dio gnwste megales kai kales etairies oi opoies paraskebazoun meros tis paragwgis stous ekei..    twra ososn afora tin iraklis den tha xana asxolithw mazi tis. na pw oti as dokimasei opoios thelei tin proteini kai as vgalei simpairasma monos tou den tha einai diskolo.......

----------


## KATERINI 144

μουρλα ολα καλα, 

υσ: κοιτα  κανε το πς σου να γραφεις ελληνικα γιατι ετσι με το ζορι καταλαβαίνω τη λες, 
και αν δε γίνεται καντω εδω : http://speech.ilsp.gr/greeklish/greeklishdemo.asp

----------


## drago

τωρα βγαινω off-topic, αλλα μηπως μπορειτε να πειτε ποιες εταιριες ειναι αυτες?

φανταζομαι δεν ειναι μυστικο, απλα να ξερουμε κι εμεις τι γινετε.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ σωστη η τοποθέτηση του πολυνεικος συμφωνω απόλυτα και γνωρίζω πολύ καλά την περίπτωση .

και κάτι ακόμη απο την γεύση δεν είναι η γλωσα εργαστήριο να κάνει ανάλυση συστατικών για το τι περιέχει το σκεύασμα και εξάλου η γεύση είναι και κατι υποκειμενικό σ αλλους αρεσει και σ αλλους όχι

----------


## pharmacist

Δεν καταλαβαινω ρε παιδια αυτους που βγαινουν κατα καιρους και λενε αν μια πρωτεινη ειναι καλη η οχι.
Το βασικοτερο σε ενα συμπληρωμα ειναι τα συστατικα του, δηλαδη να ειναι ποιοτικο και να περιεχει αυτο που λεει η ετικετα και αυτο δεν μπορουμε να το ξερουμε.
Οποιο συμπληρωμα ειναι τιμιο με την εννοια του οτι διαβαζεις επανω αυτο εχει και μεσα αυτο ειναι καλο.
Τα περι γευσης, διαλυτοτητας κλπ ειναι δευτερευοντα και αφορουν στην περιπτωση που η whey 80% πχ ειναι πραγματι whey 80% και οχι καζεινη 50% που λεει ο λογος αλλιως τι να ασχολουμαστε.
Κανεις εδω δε μπορει να ερχεται και να μου λεει αυτη ειναι καλη και αυτη δεν ειναι, που το ξερεις;
Την εχεις τεσταρει;
Καλη γευση και μουφα γευση ναι.
Καλη διαλυτοτητα ή μαπα διαλυτοτητα ναι.
Αλλα καλη/κακη/μαπα/φοβερη πρωτεινη;
Οποιος μπορει να παρει μια και να την κανει αναλυση εχει καλως και παλι αυτο δεν εξασφαλιζει οτι εχει παραχθει σε σωστες συνθηκες, δεν εχει μικροβια και ακαθαρσιες, εχει σταθερη ποιοτητα, δεν περιεχει επιβλαβη χημικα, χρωματα κλπ.
Και το ποσο κανει εμενα δε μου λεει και πολλα, σιγουρα στα πολυ φθηνα υποψιαζεσαι αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει οτι μια πρωτεινη με λογικη/ακριβη τιμη εχει και καλη/αριστη ποιοτητα.
Δηλαδη οπως σκεφτονται καποιοι αν εγω βαλω μια σκονη με ωραια γευση που να μην κανει τιποτα αλλα να ειναι μουρλια και να διαλυεται ευκολα εχω φτιαξει ενα καλο συμπληρωμα.
Αμα του βαλω και τιμη αναλογη της γευσης του ακομα καλυτερα, ειναι και ποιοτικη και αξιζει τα λεφτα της αφου δεν την χορταινεις.
Αντε και ασπρο πατο!

----------


## mantus3

> Δεν καταλαβαινω ρε παιδια αυτους που βγαινουν κατα καιρους και λενε αν μια πρωτεινη ειναι καλη η οχι.
> Το βασικοτερο σε ενα συμπληρωμα ειναι τα συστατικα του, δηλαδη να ειναι ποιοτικο και να περιεχει αυτο που λεει η ετικετα και αυτο δεν μπορουμε να το ξερουμε.
> Οποιο συμπληρωμα ειναι τιμιο με την εννοια του οτι διαβαζεις επανω αυτο εχει και μεσα αυτο ειναι καλο.
> Τα περι γευσης, διαλυτοτητας κλπ ειναι δευτερευοντα και αφορουν στην περιπτωση που η whey 80% πχ ειναι πραγματι whey 80% και οχι καζεινη 50% που λεει ο λογος αλλιως τι να ασχολουμαστε.
> Κανεις εδω δε μπορει να ερχεται και να μου λεει αυτη ειναι καλη και αυτη δεν ειναι, που το ξερεις;
> Την εχεις τεσταρει;
> Καλη γευση και μουφα γευση ναι.
> Καλη διαλυτοτητα ή μαπα διαλυτοτητα ναι.
> Αλλα καλη/κακη/μαπα/φοβερη πρωτεινη;
> ...


αν κ οφ τοπικ απο τις λιγες φορες που συμφονουμε..

----------


## eas2000

Όλα είναι υποθέσεις κλπ.

Έχει γίνει ανάλυση σε εργαστήριο της συγκεκριμένης πρωτείνης; αν οχι οτι κα να λεμε δεν εχει νοημα (περα από τα προφανή γευση, διαλυτοτητα, τιμη κλπ)

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

και αντε η ελληνικη εταιρεια ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ ειναι μαπα,το ξανα λεω δεν την εχω δοκιμασει,οι αμερικανικεσ και αλλεσ εχουν πιο ψηλο μπατζετ χωνουν πιο πολλα λεφτα για ερευνα και τα συναφη οκ.εγω τα πρωτα χρονια που ασχοληθηκα με το αθλημα μου πασαραν πρωτεινη απο ΙΤΑΛΙΑ!!!!απο που και ωσ που ,ασ πουμε το συμπληρωμα απο  ιταλια που κυκλοφορει στη πιατσα η απο πολωνια τωρα που μοστραρουν και την ετικετα MADE IN EU, ειναι καλυτερη απο μια ελληνικη?για να τελειωνω με το θεμα και μιλαω ωσ οικονομολογοσ τωρα(ευλογαω τα γενια μου):ολα στη ζωη ειναι σχεση κοστουσ αποδοσησ.οποιοσ τα εχει να αγοραζει συνεχεια ακριβεσ πρωτεινεσ αμερικανικεσ η γερμανικεσ καλωσ.οποιοσ δε τα εχει και θελει μαζι με αυτεσ να συμπληρωσει το διατροφολογιο του με μια φτηνη whey αντι να διαλεξει μια πολονεζικη καλυτερα την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ.στην τελικη αν παθουμε και κατι-βαρα ξυλο-ξερουμε απο που θα ζητησουμε ευθυνεσ.οχι απο καποιον που μενει στο SEATL!

----------


## isis

*Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά , όποιος γουστάρει τη παίρνει , όποιος όχι παίρνει άλλες μάρκες.*

----------


## jGod

συμφώνω με το όποιος γουστάρει την πέρνει και όποιος δεν θελει δεν την παιρνει..αλλα καλό είναι ως μέλη ενός φορουμ να κανουμε καποια reviews ..

ας κανω ενα εγω..προχθες αγορασα 4κιλα να την δοκιμασω.
οσον αφορα τα συστατικα της ..τα bcaa που δινει ανα μεζουρα κτλ σε συγκριση με eas,optimum ειναι ανωτερη..δεν το λεω εγω οι αριθμοι!
μεχρι στιγμης δοκιμασα αυτη με γευση φρουτα
στην γευση θα δωσω 6/10
στην διαλυτοτητα 10/10 
στην τιμη μιας και μου βγηκε 20ευρω το κιλο θα δωσω 8.5/10 
στην εξυπηρετηση και στην ταχυτητα της εταιριας 10/10

----------


## eas2000

> *Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά , όποιος γουστάρει τη παίρνει , όποιος όχι παίρνει άλλες μάρκες.*


Isis κατι ειχες πει για ανάλυση που ειχες κανει και ηταν οκ αν θυμαμαι καλά. Μπορεις να γινεις πιο αναλυτικός;

----------


## jGod

η αναλυση της βρισκετε και πανω στο κουτι..τωρα τι αλλη αναλυση μπορει να γινει?

----------


## alik

λοιπον γνωριζω προσωπικα τον μιχαλη παπαγιαννη ειναι αξιολογο ατομο που δουλεψε πραγματικα για να βγει αυτο το προιον εχω δοκιμασει αν οχι πρωτος,σιγουρα απ τους πρωτους τον ηρακλη,συμφωνο με τους προλαλησαντες οτι εχει καποια οσμη η οποια ειναι λογικη αφου ο ορρος προερχετε απο αιγοπροβειο γαλα κ αυτο,υστερα απο ερευνα του μιχαλη παπαγιαννη και τον υπευθηνων της hellenic protein,οτι ο αιγοπροβειος ορρος παραγει περισσοτερα αμινοξεα.ειναι μια πολυ καλη και αξιολογη προταση στο χωρο 100% ελληνικη,και σε σχεση αποδοση τιμη νομιζω οτι καταλαμβανει μια υψηλη θεση αναμεσα απο μεγαλα ονοματα κολλωσων.η απολεια σκουπ και η συσκευασια(τενεκες αντι πλαστικου)χρησιμοποιηθηκαν σκοπημα,θελοντας να δειξει την διαφοροποιηση απο τα αμερικανικα προτυπα συμπληρωματων.απο οσο μου εχει πει και ο κ.παπαγιαννης γινεται συνεχης προσπαθεια τοσο για την βελτιωση της γευσης και της γλυκιτητας της πρωτεινης(χωρις να προσδιδονται επιπλεον θερμιδες),οσο για την συνολικη εικονα του τελικου προιοντος.απλα δοκιμαστε και για οποιοδηποτε παραπανω επικοινωνηστε με τον ιδιο τον μιχαλη παπαγιαννη.εγω οτι ειχα να πω το ειπα σιγουρα μπορει να μην ειναι το τελειο σκευασμα αλλα ξερουμε οτι δεν ειναι αλευρακι.

----------


## billys15

Συμπερασμα μετα απο χρηση: η γευση φρουτων του δασους ειναι απο τις χειροτερες που εχω δοκιμασει,περαν του οτι μου φερνει ανακατεμα με το που την πινω.Αυτην την φορα που δοκιμασα 2 δοσεις μαζι,μου εκανε το στομαχι εργοστασιο.Η βανιλια ειναι λιιιγο καλυτερη γευση,αλλα και παλι με αναγουλιαζει.

----------


## Georges

> Συμπερασμα μετα απο χρηση: η γευση φρουτων του δασους ειναι απο τις χειροτερες που εχω δοκιμασει,περαν του οτι μου φερνει ανακατεμα με το που την πινω.Αυτην την φορα που δοκιμασα 2 δοσεις μαζι,μου εκανε το στομαχι εργοστασιο.Η βανιλια ειναι λιιιγο καλυτερη γευση,αλλα και παλι με αναγουλιαζει.


TΙ σε  χαλάει η γεύση από μόνη της ή η μυρωδιά από το κατσικίσιο γάλα; Πάντως περίεργο που σε κάποιους αρέσει πολύ και κάποιοι δεν την αντέχουν  :02. Shock:

----------


## jimarazzz

παιδεια ποιες ειναι οι ετερειες στην γειτονα βουλγαρια?παντως κυκλοφορει στην αγορα πολυ μουφα συμπληρωμα κοινως αλευρι!

----------


## isis

Νομίζω ότι η Προσπάθεια του  Μιχάλη δεν έχει εκτιμηθεί όσο πρέπει. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο εύκολο για μία εταιρεία από το να φτιάξει ένα ωραίο μαντζούνι , για να το πίνουν οι καταναλωτές και να νιώθουν ότι πίνουν μιλκσέϊκ , παγώτο και τα λοιπά. Ο Μιχάλης , απεναντίας και για να είμαστε ειλικρινείς , προσωπικά δε θα λειτουργούσα έτσι , διότι θα ήταν αντίθετα στα οικονομικά μου συμφέροντα , παίρνει τη πρώτη ύλη από τυροκομεία , χωρίς να το κρατά κρυφό , έχει επιβλέψει τη διαδικασία παραγωγής και τις εγκαταστάσεις , την εν λόγω πρωτεΐνη την αποστειρώνουν σε κλιβάνους uv ray και έχει προσπαθήσει όσον αφορά τις χρωστικές και γεύσεις , να τις κρατήσεις όσο το δυνατό περισσότερο σε φυσικό επίπεδο. Τώρα , αν μυρίζει τραγίλα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο , κύριοι δε μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα. Επιλέγεις και παίρνεις , ή μαντζούνι για να ανταποκρίνεται στις γευστικές σου προτιμήσεις ή κάτι αγνό και φυσικό και το τελευταίο είναι η πρωτεΐνη του Μιχάλη.

----------


## Exci

> Νομίζω ότι η Προσπάθεια του  Μιχάλη δεν έχει εκτιμηθεί όσο πρέπει. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο εύκολο για μία εταιρεία από το να φτιάξει ένα ωραίο μαντζούνι , για να το πίνουν οι καταναλωτές και να νιώθουν ότι πίνουν μιλκσέϊκ , παγώτο και τα λοιπά. Ο Μιχάλης , απεναντίας και για να είμαστε ειλικρινείς , προσωπικά δε θα λειτουργούσα έτσι , διότι θα ήταν αντίθετα στα οικονομικά μου συμφέροντα , παίρνει τη πρώτη ύλη από τυροκομεία , χωρίς να το κρατά κρυφό , έχει επιβλέψει τη διαδικασία παραγωγής και τις εγκαταστάσεις , την εν λόγω πρωτεΐνη την αποστειρώνουν σε κλιβάνους uv ray και έχει προσπαθήσει όσον αφορά τις χρωστικές και γεύσεις , να τις κρατήσεις όσο το δυνατό περισσότερο σε φυσικό επίπεδο. Τώρα , αν μυρίζει τραγίλα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο , κύριοι δε μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα. Επιλέγεις και παίρνεις , ή μαντζούνι για να ανταποκρίνεται στις γευστικές σου προτιμήσεις ή κάτι αγνό και φυσικό και το τελευταίο είναι η πρωτεΐνη του Μιχάλη.


Επιτελους μιλησες! Καλυφθηκα. Το ερωτημα ειναι σοκολατα η βανιλια..

----------


## vbatsigr

> Επιτελους μιλησες! Καλυφθηκα. Το ερωτημα ειναι σοκολατα η βανιλια..


*και* σολοκατα *και* βανιλια  :01. Razz:

----------


## Billy

η τραγίλα, η προβατίλα κλπ είναι ένδειξη ότι πρόκειται για ένα αγνό προϊόν,
και παλιά, πριν καμιά 30+ χρόνια πριν γίνει η Πλήρης Βιομηχανοποίηση των τροφίμων το γάλα μύριζε προβατίλα, πέρναγε ο γαλατάς και σου έβαζε γάλα στην κατσαρόλα από την καρδάρα και σου έλεγε να το βράσεις πριν το πεις.
Αλλά ήταν πραγματικό γάλα όχι σαν αυτό το ξέπλυμα που αγοράζουμε τώρα που επίσημα έχει 2/3 νερό και 1/3 γάλα.


Αλλά ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος για ένα προϊόν αν δεν γίνει Χημική Ανάλυση έτσι ώστε να βρεθούν όλα τα συστατικά που περιέχει.
Αυτό πολύ θα ήθελα να το δω μία μέρα για τον Ηρακλή και το prestige της εν λόγω εταιρίας και των ανθρώπων που την στελεχώνουν θα εκτοξευόταν στα ύψη.
Δεν ξέρω πόσο δαπανηρό είναι αλλά νομίζω κάποια στιγμή να μπορέσουν να μας προσφέρουν αυτήν την πληροφορία που θα αποτελέσει και Παγκόσμια Προτοτυπία.

----------


## isis

> Αλλά ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος για ένα προϊόν αν δεν γίνει Χημική Ανάλυση έτσι ώστε να βρεθούν όλα τα συστατικά που περιέχει.


Τι σύνθεση των προϊόντων του κανείς δε τη δίνει. Το μόνο νομίζω που ενδιαφέρει σε μία πρωτεΐνη , είναι το προφίλ αμινοξέων , αν όντως αυτά περιέχονται μέσα στο σκεύασμα και στις αναγραφόμενες ποσότητες , καθώς και αν περιέχει ή όχι επικίνδυνες προσμείξεις. Τουλάχιστο , από όσο γνωρίζω , ούτε επικίνδυνα πρόσθετα έχει μέσα η πρωτεΐνη του Μιχάλη και το προφίλ αμινοξέων είναι το πραγματικό!

----------


## RAMBO

> και αντε η ελληνικη εταιρεια ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ ειναι μαπα,το ξανα λεω δεν την εχω δοκιμασει,οι αμερικανικεσ και αλλεσ εχουν πιο ψηλο μπατζετ χωνουν πιο πολλα λεφτα για ερευνα και τα συναφη οκ.εγω τα πρωτα χρονια που ασχοληθηκα με το αθλημα μου πασαραν πρωτεινη απο ΙΤΑΛΙΑ!!!!απο που και ωσ που ,ασ πουμε το συμπληρωμα απο  ιταλια που κυκλοφορει στη πιατσα η απο πολωνια τωρα που μοστραρουν και την ετικετα MADE IN EU, ειναι καλυτερη απο μια ελληνικη?για να τελειωνω με το θεμα και μιλαω ωσ οικονομολογοσ τωρα(ευλογαω τα γενια μου):ολα στη ζωη ειναι σχεση κοστουσ αποδοσησ.οποιοσ τα εχει να αγοραζει συνεχεια ακριβεσ πρωτεινεσ αμερικανικεσ η γερμανικεσ καλωσ.οποιοσ δε τα εχει και θελει μαζι με αυτεσ να συμπληρωσει το διατροφολογιο του με μια φτηνη whey αντι να διαλεξει μια πολονεζικη καλυτερα την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ.στην τελικη αν παθουμε και κατι-βαρα ξυλο-ξερουμε απο που θα ζητησουμε ευθυνεσ.οχι απο καποιον που μενει στο SEATL!



ειδαμε και την  MUSCLETECH τι ψαρια πιανει που ριχνει τοσα λεφτα σε διαφημισεισ :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: .

----------


## leangains

πλάκα κανετε! πραγματικά μυριζει κατσικουλα κ το συζητάτε !!!!

 natural whey εχει δοκιμασει κανεις? Ουσιαστικά εχετε περίπου μια τετοια στα χερια σας, απότι ειδα κ από τη συσταση της  και κανετε παραπονα.

όποιος δε τη θέλει ας την κανει ενα πακετάκι ας βάλει κ τους κρόκους που σίγουρα θα πετάει και ας μου τη στείλει. ευχαριστώ!

Για τέτοιο προιόν ευχαρίστως θα τη ξανάρχιζα τη σκόνη πρωτείνης.

Αν έλειπαν κ τα αρώματα εντελώς θα ήταν το τελειο, προσθεστε κ ενα συμπλήρωμα προβιοτικών ενζυμων (acidophilus) και φυγαμε κυριοι !

----------


## Geo84

Η τραγίλα-προβατίλα-γιδίλα-χωριατίλα (όπως θέλετε πείτε την) που είπε ο φίλος ισχύει οπότε λάθος κάνατε μερικοί και την αποδοκιμάσατε και δεν είναι ιδέα του.Για τον τρόπο μου διατυπώνει και συμπεριφέρεται σωστά ομιλήσατε.

Στην τραγίλα τώρα.Ο κος Παπαγιάννης μου είπε ότι δυστυχώς υπάρχει γιατί δεν έχουν βάλει άλλα μέσα.Προσωπικά την γουστάρω πααααρα πολύ.Προς το παρόν έχω δοκιμάσει φρούτα του δάσους και μου αρέσουν αρκετά.Γενικά είμαι βολικός με τις γευσεις ότι έχω πάρει μέχρι τώρα μου αρεσε.Τρώω οτιδήποτε και μου αρέσουν όλα τα φαγητά-γευσεις  :01. Razz:

----------


## Hbakaprepeinafygei

Χερετώ την κοινότητα, μιας και αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου μύνημα  :01. Smile Wide:  

Διαβάζω αυτό το τόπικ εδώ και καιρό, αλλά και πάλι δεν νιώθω καλυμένος όσο αφορά όχι το συναίσθημα ασφάλειας, αλλά το συναίσθημα κοινής αποδοχής των συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής. Χρησιμοποιούσα 1 μήνα ( και ηταν ο μόνος και μοναδικός μήνας ) μια 80αρα πρωτείνη, και όσοι με κοιτούσαν στην δουλειά ή το φιλικό μου περιβάλλον. ακόμα και το συγκενικό, είχανε και έχουνε ακόμα μια προκατάληψη όσο αφορά αυτόν τον τομέα, χωρίς να μπορούνε να καταλάβουνε πως τα συμπληρώματα δεν είναι αναβολικά, και έχοντας κολιμένο το μυαλό τους ότι θα σταματήσουνε να νεφρά σου, ότι θα έχεις πρόβλημα με την καρδία, τους πνεύμονες, και χίλια δύο πράγματα, ΕΞΩΦΡΕΝΙΚΗ κατάσταση δηλαδή. Και απλά έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω το κάθε μακρύ και κοντό του κάθε τύπου που άκουσε κάτι κάπου, και δέν έχει κάνει καν γυμναστική τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια. Συνοψίζοντας, δεν κάνω κάποια ερώτηση, απλά εκφράζω ένα μπούχτισμα, στην όλη κατάσταση, στο να ακούω χίλια δυό, και να μην μπορώ να αποδείξω πως αυτό που πέρνω είναι ασφαλές, μέχρι ένα λογικό σημείο φυσικά. 

Αυτή τη στιγμή, ακολουθώ μία σωστή διατροφή, χωρίς συμπληρώματα, σωστό πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής (πειθαρχιμένο), πλήρη στρέτσινκ, αλλά δεν αντέχω το γεγονός να κάνω τόσο κόπο, και να μένω στον τομέα της διατροφής πίσω, εφόσων μπορεί να γίνει τόσο εύκολο, άμα πηθαρχίσεις τον εαυτό σου, και βάλεις στόχους. 

Αν και μπορεί να είναι οφφ-τόπικ κατά ένα μεγάλο βαθμό, συγχώρέστε με μίας και ήθελα να μιραστώ αυτές τισ σκέψεις μου.

Καλώς σας βρήκα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

ωραιος ο φιλος.καλως ηρθες.κανε μια παρουσιαση σου στα νεα μελη μιλωντας λιγο για σενα.

----------


## Geo84

Αυτά που ρωτάς έχουν συζητηθεί και σε άλλα τόπικ και νομίζω δε θα πρεπε να τα αναπτύξεις στο τοπικ της πρωτείνης ηρακλης.

Τελοσπάντων πολλά θα ακούσεις για τα συμπληρώματα από ασχετους όπως όλοι μας απλά κλείνεις τα αυτιά σου γιατί είναι όλα αβάσιμα και ακούς αυτούς που ξέρουν όπως π.χ. στο φόρουμ αυτό.Δες διάβασε σκέψου τι θες και γιατί το θες ρώτα και πράξε αναλόγως.

Επίσης κάνε αυτό που σου πε ο ιωαννης.

----------


## SPY

Προσωπικά μου αρέσει το συγκεκριμένω συμπλήρωμα.Ναι, καταλαβαίνεις την κατσικίσια γεύση ,δεν το βρίσκω όμως κακό αυτό.Καλή διαλυτότητα,δεν είναι γλυκιά ,δεν έχει ασπαρτάμη (νομίζω) και στο φινάλε μου αρέσει να υποστηρίξω μια ελληνική πρωτοβουλία.

----------


## Parakelsos

> Προσωπικά μου αρέσει το συγκεκριμένω συμπλήρωμα.Ναι, καταλαβαίνεις την κατσικίσια γεύση ,δεν το βρίσκω όμως κακό αυτό.Καλή διαλυτότητα,δεν είναι γλυκιά ,δεν έχει ασπαρτάμη (νομίζω) και στο φινάλε μου αρέσει να υποστηρίξω μια ελληνική πρωτοβουλία.



Συμφωνο :08. Toast:

----------


## Geo84

Επίσης να πω ότι μέτρησα ένα σκουπ της on (πατημένο καλά) για την Ηρακλης και μου το έβγαλε 30γρ.Οπότε αμα θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε σκουπ βάζετε ένα.

----------


## thegravijia

> και αντε η ελληνικη εταιρεια ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ ειναι μαπα,το ξανα λεω δεν την εχω δοκιμασει,*οι αμερικανικεσ και αλλεσ εχουν πιο ψηλο μπατζετ χωνουν πιο πολλα λεφτα για ερευνα και τα συναφη οκ*.εγω τα πρωτα χρονια που ασχοληθηκα με το αθλημα μου πασαραν πρωτεινη απο ΙΤΑΛΙΑ!!!!απο που και ωσ που ,ασ πουμε το συμπληρωμα απο ιταλια που κυκλοφορει στη πιατσα η απο πολωνια τωρα που μοστραρουν και την ετικετα MADE IN EU, ειναι καλυτερη απο μια ελληνικη?για να τελειωνω με το θεμα και μιλαω ωσ οικονομολογοσ τωρα(ευλογαω τα γενια μου):ολα στη ζωη ειναι σχεση κοστουσ αποδοσησ.οποιοσ τα εχει να αγοραζει συνεχεια ακριβεσ πρωτεινεσ αμερικανικεσ η γερμανικεσ καλωσ.οποιοσ δε τα εχει και θελει μαζι με αυτεσ να συμπληρωσει το διατροφολογιο του με μια φτηνη whey αντι να διαλεξει μια πολονεζικη καλυτερα την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ.στην τελικη αν παθουμε και κατι-βαρα ξυλο-ξερουμε απο που θα ζητησουμε ευθυνεσ.οχι απο καποιον που μενει στο SEATL!


χαχχοοχαα να σαι σιγουρος αδερφε...οτι οι αμερικανικες δινουν ολα τα λεφτα τους για ερευνα μην και παθει τιποτα ο καταναλωτης... και εγω σαν οικονομολογος μιλαω...
ανοιξε τα ματια σου και ψαξτω λιγο παραπερα..ειδες τι εγινε με τα λιποδιαλιτικα της πιο γνωστης αμερικανικης εταιριας ...

τεσπα μιας και εχω ακουσει και εγω καλα λογια απο κανα δυο ατομα απο δω μεσα που εμπιστευομαι να την δοκιμασω και γω...λιαν συντομος...

----------


## thegravijia

ρε παιδες να  ρωτησω ενα κουτι ενος κιλου ..ποσο σας εβγαλε περιπου,...κανα μηνα ...
με μετρια καταναλωση 3-4 σκουπ την ημερα περιπου...
αν ξερει καποιος..

----------


## Exci

> ρε παιδες να  ρωτησω ενα κουτι ενος κιλου ..ποσο σας εβγαλε περιπου,...κανα μηνα ...
> με μετρια καταναλωση 3-4 σκουπ την ημερα περιπου...
> αν ξερει καποιος..


Μαθηματικα ειναι τι ρωτας?  :02. Smile: 

Ποσα γρ σκουπ εννοεις?
με 100γρ ανα ημερα το κουτι του κιλου προφανως θα κρατησει 10 μερες.

----------


## thegravijia

> Μαθηματικα ειναι τι ρωτας? 
> 
> Ποσα γρ σκουπ εννοεις?
> με 100γρ ανα ημερα το κουτι του κιλου προφανως θα κρατησει 10 μερες.


το ερωτημα μου αν θες αλλιως ηταν ποσα γραμμαρια ειναι  ενα σκουπ?
οχι ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης εχει

----------


## Exci

> το ερωτημα μου αν θες αλλιως ηταν ποσα γραμμαρια ειναι  ενα σκουπ?
> οχι ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης εχει


Tι εννοεις? Σκουπ δεν ειναι μοναδα μετρησης. Ειναι σαν να με ρωτας ποσα γραμμαρια ειναι ενα..δοχειακι.

Η Ηρακλής δεν εχει μεσα δικο της σκουπ, οποτε θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις καποιο απο αυτα που ηδη εχεις. 78γρ πρωτεινης στα 100 εχει παντως.

----------


## Geo84

Exci εννοεί άμα βάλει την ηακλής σε σκουπ πόσα γρ θα είναι αφού όλες οι σκόνες δεν έχουν το ίδιο βάρος.

Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω ένα καλά πατημένο σκουπ της on (δεν έχει σκουπ η ηρακλής μέσα) είναι 30 γρ ακριβώς δηλαδή όδο ακριβώς και η optimum.Το ίδιο ακριβώς σκουπ με δεξτρόζη είναι 45γρ για να καταλάβεις.

Οπότε λοιπόν πάνω κάτω 10 μέρες.

----------


## thegravijia

ρε παιδες οταν μπαινεις στην σελιδα του ΗΡΑΚΛΗς και γραφεσαι στο club herculis δεν θα επρεπε να σου στελνετε καποιο μηνυμα?
εμενα τιποτα ακομα..θα χουν παει διακοπες ... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Exci

> ρε παιδες οταν μπαινεις στην σελιδα του ΗΡΑΚΛΗς και γραφεσαι στο club herculis δεν θα επρεπε να σου στελνετε καποιο μηνυμα?
> εμενα τιποτα ακομα..θα χουν παει διακοπες ...


Τα στελνουν manually οποτε ισως να αργησουν λιγο

----------


## Geo84

Πάρε τηλέφωνο τον Μιχάλη.

----------


## Exci

Να πω οτι οντως, δοκιμαζοντας συγκεκριμενα την γευση σοκολατας, εφερνε μια ελαφρια γευση.."τραγιλας", αλλα οχι κατι το τοσο ασχημο (για τη δικη μου γλωσσα τουλαχιστον). Βεβαια σε βανιλια/φρουτα δασους δεν αισθανθηκα κατι, ισως να εχουν πιο δυνατη γευση..

Τελικα παντως, βανιλια>φρουτα=σοκολατα για μενα.

----------


## ioannis1

εγω παρηγγειλα σημερα 2 κιλα για αρχη.ο κ.παπαγιαννης ειναι ευγενεστατος και να πω το εξης,τουλαχιστον το προιον ειναι επωνυμο.οποτε ο,τι γραφει ειναι.και το εμπιστευομαι γιαυτο το λογο πιο πολυ απο οτι αλλες ξενες εταιρειες με τις οποιες εχουμε φοβερα δηθεν αποτελεσματα.

----------


## vbatsigr

εγω παντως πηρα ενα κιλο και με πολυ μετρια καταλωση (2 σκουπ τη μερα το υπολογιζω μιας και δεν εχω σκουπ και ριχνω με κουταλι  :Stick Out Tongue: ) μπηκα στην 3η βδομαδα και εχω περιπου στα 400 γρ. ακομη.. 

τελη της βδομαδας θα φυγει η νεα παραγγελεια οπως το βλεπω  :Stick Out Tongue: 

παντως εντυπωσεις μου θα ειναι εσφαλμενες αν τις πω μιας και ειναι η 1η φορα που παιρνω καποια πρωτεινη, για το καλο παντως, εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσε αυτη η "περιεργη" γευση αιγοπροβειου γαλατος, πολυ καλη δυαλητοτητα (με το σεηκερ στο χερι την χτυπαω) πολυ καλη τιμη σε σχεση με σχεδον ολες που βλεπω σε διαφορα site, γενικα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ποστάρω το προφίλ αμινοξεων της Ηρακλης :*
*
ΑΝΑ ΔΟΣΗ (35gr)

Aspartic acid          2721.6 mg
Glutamic acid          4473.9 mg
Serine                     1414.8 mg
Glycine/Theomine   1846.8 mg
Histidine                  423.9 mg
Arginine                  621 mg
Alanine/Tyrosine    2384.1
Proline                    1466.1 mg
Valine                      1590.3 mg
Methionine              553.5 mg
Isoleucine                1703.7 mg
Leucine                    2802.6 mg
Phenylalanine          882.9 mg
Lysine                      2894.4 mg

Ικανοποιητικες αναλογίες πιστευω....*

----------


## KATERINI 144

> *
> *Ικανοποιητικες αναλογίες πιστευω....


+1 κωστα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Svein

Η πρωτεΐνη είναι απότι λέτε και πιστεύω πολύ καλή αλλα αυτή η γεύση τραγίλας είναι απαίσια :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: .....καμια ιδέα προτείνεται για να φτιάξουμε λίγο την γεύση???

Βατόμουρο 3/10
Βανίλια 6/10
Διαλυτότητα 10/10
Τιμή 9,5/10
Εξυπηρέτηση 10/10

----------


## thegravijia

> Η πρωτεΐνη είναι απότι λέτε και πιστεύω πολύ καλή αλλα αυτή η γεύση τραγίλας είναι απαίσια.....καμια ιδέα προτείνεται για να φτιάξουμε λίγο την γεύση???
> 
> Βατόμουρο 3/10
> Βανίλια 6/10
> Διαλυτότητα 10/10
> Τιμή 9,5/10
> Εξυπηρέτηση 10/10


μετα την προπονηση βαζεις την πρωτεινη + μπανανα + νεσκουικ αλα κολεμαν :01. Wink:  + γαλα αν θες + μελι η δεξτροζη

----------


## ioannis1

sigoyra ειναι καθαρη παιδια γουευ.το μονο που με προβληματιζει ειναι η φρουκτοζη που εχει και η λακτοζη.δεν ξερω οι αλλες οι γνωστες εχουν;

----------


## giorgospet

Λακτόζη δεν έχουν. Δυστυχώς καθυστερεί τη πέψη και δημιουργεί αέρια. Βέβαια όποιος την πίνει με γάλα , παίρνει τη λακτόζη από αυτό.

----------


## Svein

Βρήκα την λύση να φυγή η τραγίλα....

1) αγοράζετε βανίλια(σε σωληνάριο η φακελάκι) από το super market και ρίχνετε μέσα.....

2)μια κουταλια καφέ  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Geo84

> sigoyra ειναι καθαρη παιδια γουευ.το μονο που με προβληματιζει ειναι η φρουκτοζη που εχει και η λακτοζη.δεν ξερω οι αλλες οι γνωστες εχουν;


Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει το Aspartame Free που πολλές top εταιρείες την χρησιμοποιούν.

----------


## Exci

> Βρήκα την λύση να φυγή η τραγίλα....
> 
> 1) αγοράζετε βανίλια(σε σωληνάριο η φακελάκι) από το super market και ρίχνετε μέσα.....
> 
> 2)μια κουταλια καφέ


Καλα αμα ειναι να βαζουμε και αλλα συστατικα μεσα αστο καλυτερα..

----------


## Svein

> Καλα αμα ειναι να βαζουμε και αλλα συστατικα μεσα αστο καλυτερα..


γιατι??????αυτός που βγάζει την πρωτεΐνη μου το συνέστησε να το κάνω αυτό !

----------


## Exci

> γιατι??????αυτός που βγάζει την πρωτεΐνη μου το συνέστησε να το κάνω αυτό !


Γιατι εχουμε συγκεκριμενα πραγματα που τα τρωμε συγκεκριμενες ωρες Svein. δε θα παιρνω καφεινη καθε φορα που παιρνω πρωτεινη. Σαφως αμα θες το κανεις. Εγω οχι.

----------


## Svein

> Γιατι εχουμε συγκεκριμενα πραγματα που τα τρωμε συγκεκριμενες ωρες Svein. δε θα παιρνω καφεινη καθε φορα που παιρνω πρωτεινη. Σαφως αμα θες το κανεις. Εγω οχι.


βανιλια.....

----------


## Exci

> βανιλια.....


Παρε γευση βανιλια να τελειωνεις  :02. Smash:

----------


## Svein

> Παρε γευση βανιλια να τελειωνεις


εχω αλλα θελει  extra γευση !

----------


## Bane

> Λακτόζη δεν έχουν. Δυστυχώς καθυστερεί τη πέψη και δημιουργεί αέρια. Βέβαια όποιος την πίνει με γάλα , παίρνει τη λακτόζη από αυτό.


Όλες οι whey concenctrate έχουν λακτόζη. Χωρίς λακτόζη είναι οι whey isolate που είναι αισθητά ακριβότερα. 
Η λακτόζη είναι μια χαρά εκτός και αν ανοίκεται στο υπερβολικά χαμηλό ποσοστό του πληθυσμού με έλλειψη λακτάσης.

----------


## Svein

Εννοείς δυσανεξία στην λακτόζη....!

----------


## SATA

Πολυ καλη τιμη, αλλα και ποιοτητα, συμφωνα με την περιγραφη στο site. 
Μακαρι να ειναι πολυ καλη (καλυτερη απο τις "ξενες" πρωτεινες) και να παει πολυ καλα. Καί θα εχουμε ενα Ελληνικο προιον στο χωρο καί πιο φθηνα θα την παιρνουμε λογικα.



Σε ποια μαγαζια στην Αθηνα μπορουμε να την προμηθευτουμε??? :05. Weights:

----------


## Exci

> Σε ποια μαγαζια στην Αθηνα μπορουμε να την προμηθευτουμε???


Παιρνεις κατευθειαν στο τηλεφωνο που εχει το site (η στελνεις e-mail) και σου τη στελνουν σε 2 μερες for free.

----------


## thegravijia

μου ρθαν και μενα τα κουτια ...
μετα απο πολυυυ καιρο θα ξαναρχισω να χρησιμοποιω συμπληρωματα...
πολυ ελαφρια δεν επιβαρυνη καθολου το στομαχι ..τελεια γευση ...
ο Μιχαλης ηταν ευγενεστατος...

οποτε απο δω και περα μονο Ηρακλης ...!

α μου πε ο Μιχαλης οτι σκεφτοντε να βγαλουν και καζεινη... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

με μπανανα στο μπλεντερ δεν μυριζει καθολου παντως.

----------


## Svein

> με μπανανα στο μπλεντερ δεν μυριζει καθολου παντως.


Κάποιοι όμως κάνουν γράμμωση  :01. Sad:  !

----------


## Georges

Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει η παρτίδα αλλά στις δικές μου η διαλυτότητα είναι πολύ χάλια. Στο σέικερ όσο και αν το χτυπήσεις αφήνει πάρα πολλούς σβόλους με αποτέλεσμα να χάνεται υλικό. Στο blender εντάξει γίνεται

----------


## ioannis1

> Κάποιοι όμως κάνουν γράμμωση  !


σιγα ρε τεραστιε μη θολωσεις.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## isis

> σιγα ρε τεραστιε μη θολωσεις..


 :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Svein

> σιγα ρε τεραστιε μη θολωσεις..


Όγκο κάνω τώρα ..... όχι γράμμωση για τους άλλους το είπα...!

----------


## SATA

> Παιρνεις κατευθειαν στο τηλεφωνο που εχει το site (η στελνεις e-mail) και σου τη στελνουν σε 2 μερες for free.


 οκ κομπλε η παραγελλια εγινε!!!ελπιζω να μυριζει πραγματικα κατσικα γιατι οπως με βλεπετε εχω μια ιδιαιτεροτητα με τις κατσικες!!!
  Μακαρι να ασχοληθουν ευρεως με συμπληρωματα να δουμε κ καλες τιμες...στη Νεα Υορκη που ημουν ΕΑΣ Muscleteck vitamin shop Μπλα μπλα τα πουλαγαν παμφθηνα!!!!πχ ΕΑΣ 2 κιλα 70 δολαρια κ μεις την εχουμε 90 ευρω λες κ ολοι εχουμε οικονομικες ανεσεις ασε που οι απαιτησεις κ μονο στις δουλειες μας χρειαζομαστε καποιο συμπληρωμα,ουτε να τρωμε σωστα προλαβαινουμε ουτε να προγραμματιστουμε ευκολα.

----------


## Jumaru

Από δευτέρα πίσω στο γυμναστήριο και μόλις δοκίμασα την πρωτεΐνη του Μιχάλη , το θεωρώ γιαουρτοποτό και μ'άρεσε (έχοντας κόλλημα και με τα γιαούρτια) , ελαφρύ στο στομάχι , διαλύετε εύκολα , ταχύτατη παράδοση και λογική τιμή (επιτέλους).
Δέν θα την πρότεινα σε κάποιον που είναι λίγο ιδιότροπος στη γεύση και θέλει να πίνει κάτι σαν Κίντερ μπουένο ρόφημα και παράλληλα να φτιάχνει το σώμα του. Η γεύση είναι κάτι δευτερεύον θεωρώ. Μπράβο κ πάλι στην ελληνική προσπάθεια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Svein

> Από δευτέρα πίσω στο γυμναστήριο και μόλις δοκίμασα την πρωτεΐνη του Μιχάλη , το θεωρώ γιαουρτοποτό και μ'άρεσε (έχοντας κόλλημα και με τα γιαούρτια) , ελαφρύ στο στομάχι , διαλύετε εύκολα , ταχύτατη παράδοση και λογική τιμή (επιτέλους).
> Δέν θα την πρότεινα σε κάποιον που είναι λίγο ιδιότροπος στη γεύση και θέλει να πίνει κάτι σαν Κίντερ μπουένο ρόφημα και παράλληλα να φτιάχνει το σώμα του. Η γεύση είναι κάτι δευτερεύον θεωρώ. Μπράβο κ πάλι στην ελληνική προσπάθεια


Με καλή θέληση και extra βανίλια η κάνα φρουτάκι μέσα φτιάχνει και η γεύση !

----------


## thegravijia

*ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο ΜΟΝΟς ΠΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΕΝΑ ΣΚΕΥΑΣΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ Η ΓΕΥΣΕΙς ΤΟ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΚΟΥΤΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠ ΕΞΩ κτλ* 

*ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ αΥτΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ  Ν Α  Μ Η Ν  ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΜΕΙΞΕΙς ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΕΙ ΤΙς ΤΙΜΕς ΣΤΑ ΣΥΚΩΤΙΑ!!!*
*ΕΛΕΟΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΜΕ ΤΙς ΓΕΥΣΕΙς*


*PS ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ Φαινεται η  ΗΡΑΚΛΗς ειναι οντος ΚΑΘΑΡΟ προιον...*
μην αρχισετε να μου λετε τι κ πως - διαβαστε ολο το τοπικ και θα δειτε τι λενε καποια ατομα που ξερουν 5 πραγματα παραπανω απο μενα

----------


## Niiick

^^^

φιλαρακι απο ολο το φορουμ το συμπερασμα που βγαινει ειναι : whey = κοτοπουλο = πρωτεινη = καλο αγνο πραγμα του θεου.
αυτο μαθαινουν και τα νεα μελη που οντως δεν ξερουν τιποτα και ουτε θα επρεπε να ξερουν.
εσυ ειχες δυστηχως ενα θεμα το οποιο ξεπεραστηκε μας ειπες και τωρα ολα οκ και μπραβο σου. πριν απο αυτο το θεμα σκεφτοσουν τις προσμιξεις αραγε? η να παρεις  γευση 3πλη σοκολατα  ή  κουκις?
αφου λοιπον βγαινει μεσα απ το φορουμ στο οποιο ειμαστε μελοι πως η πρωτεινη ειναι νερακι του θεου ακομα λιγοτερο επεξεργασμενο και απο αλευρι οπως ειχα διαβασει σε καποιο ποστ και μπλα μπλα μπλα μην τη λεμε στα παιδια που κοιτανε τις γευσεις.  πιστευω πιο παλια και εσυ αυτες κοιταγες. και δε βγηκε και κανεις να πει σε εναν νεο α προσεχε ισως υπαρχουν προσμειξεις ισως υπαρχει το ενα το αλλο που μπορει να σε βλαψει εμμεσα η αμεσα σε βαθος χρονου. ακουστηκε το  : ειτε φας κοτοπουλο ειτε whey το ιδιο ειναι πρωτεινη του θεου.
 Εγω μαζι σου ειμαι απλα μηπως και ανοιξουν εστω και λιγο οχι τα ματια στενομυαλων αλλα τα ματια κανενος νεου και να κανει τουλαχιστον χρηση και οχι καταχρηση.......εξαλλου λες και αναφερονται πουθενα οι προσμειξεις...........

----------


## thegravijia

> ^^^
> 
> φιλαρακι απο ολο το φορουμ το συμπερασμα που βγαινει ειναι : whey = κοτοπουλο = πρωτεινη = καλο αγνο πραγμα του θεου.
> αυτο μαθαινουν και τα νεα μελη που οντως δεν ξερουν τιποτα και ουτε θα επρεπε να ξερουν.
> εσυ ειχες δυστηχως ενα θεμα το οποιο ξεπεραστηκε μας ειπες και τωρα ολα οκ και μπραβο σου. πριν απο αυτο το θεμα σκεφτοσουν τις προσμιξεις αραγε? η να παρεις γευση 3πλη σοκολατα ή κουκις?
> αφου λοιπον βγαινει μεσα απ το φορουμ στο οποιο ειμαστε μελοι πως η πρωτεινη ειναι νερακι του θεου ακομα λιγοτερο επεξεργασμενο και απο αλευρι οπως ειχα διαβασει σε καποιο ποστ και μπλα μπλα μπλα μην τη λεμε στα παιδια που κοιτανε τις γευσεις. πιστευω πιο παλια και εσυ αυτες κοιταγες. και δε βγηκε και κανεις να πει σε εναν νεο α προσεχε ισως υπαρχουν προσμειξεις ισως υπαρχει το ενα το αλλο που μπορει να σε βλαψει εμμεσα η αμεσα σε βαθος χρονου. ακουστηκε το : ειτε φας κοτοπουλο ειτε whey το ιδιο ειναι πρωτεινη του θεου.
> Εγω μαζι σου ειμαι απλα μηπως και ανοιξουν εστω και λιγο οχι τα ματια στενομυαλων αλλα τα ματια κανενος νεου και να κανει τουλαχιστον χρηση και οχι καταχρηση.......εξαλλου λες και αναφερονται πουθενα οι προσμειξεις...........


ισχυει ισχυει...και εγω παλια δεν ηξερα εχεις δικιο σε αυτο.
αλλα μην τα βαζεις ολα στο ιδιο σακι.
ναι μεν καποιες εχουν μεσα προσμειξεις αλλα υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι που κανουν τα σωστα την δουλεια και τα σκευασματα τους ειναι οκ .γενικα μιλαω.
τωρα αν η πρωτεινη ειναι φτιαγμενη οπως πρεπει να ναι.χωρις βλακειες μεσα τοτε ναι συμφωνω και εγω οτι ητε κοτοπουλο φας ητε whey πιεις ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα..!!! 
αν εχει αλλα μεσα το σκευασμα τοτε αλλαζει το πραγμα

πιστευω να συμφωνουμε σε αυτο

----------


## Niiick

ναι συμφωνουμε αλλα πιστευω πως η δραματικη πλειοψηφια των εταιριων δεν ειναι ονειρεμενες..και ενας νεος που λεει ποτε να πινω πρωτεινη και περνει απαντηση οποτε θελεις αν δεν εχεις ευκαιρο γευμα ( η απαντηση που περνει ειναι χωρις να γνωριζουμε τι πινει η ακομα και αν γνωριζουμε τι μαρκα δε ξερουμε τι σκατα εχει μεσα επισης) και ανεβουν σε αυτο το παιδι οι τιμες και δεν εχει απο πισω του εναν isis γεωαστρολογοβιολογοχιμικοφησικο και δε ξερω τι αλλο μπορει να ναι αυτος τοτε τι κανει? παει στο γιατρο και του λεει να κοψει τις κωλοπρωτεινες και εχει δικιο ο γιατρος...και ο φταιχτης ποιος ειναι?αυτος που εβαλε το "δηλητηριο" μεστη πρωτεινη η αυτος που του λεει πινε αφοβα? (μη γνωριζοντας για τα "δηλητηρια") ..μηπως εχουν και 2 μεριδιο ευθηνης?
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΙΣΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΠΙΕΣ ΠΙΕΣ ΠΙΕΣ ?τουλαχιστον ας μη το λεμε στα νεα παιδια εμεις ας πινουμε οτι και οσο θελουμε..

----------


## Jumaru

Niick με ψάρωσες λίγο μπορώ να πώ  και χωρίς να παίρνω συμπληρώματα συχνά. Δεν είχα σκεφτεί το λόγο που ανεβάζει τις τιμές σε κάποιες μάρκες στα ύψη :01. Confused:  . 
Ένα δίμηνο πάντως παίρνοντας μια από τις 'καλες' (θεωρητικά πάντα) μάρκες έκανα αιματολογικές εξετάσεις συκώτι/στομάχι ανα 10 μέρες και ήταν 5κάθαρες.
Ελπίζω του Μιχάλη να είναι αρνάκι άσπρο και αθώο σαν τη γεύση του  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Exci

Για οσους τυχον ενδιαφερονται:




> Με τις καλύτερες ευχές μου για μια καλή και αποδοτική νέα σεζόν, ανακοινώνω την παρακάτω
> προσφορά που ισχύει από ΣΗΜΕΡΑ και ΜΕΧΡΙ τις 13/9/2009:
> 
> 4 ΚΙΛΑ ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ SheepGoat Whey: 7 0  ΕΥΡΩ!
> 
> 
> * ΧΩΡΙΣ ΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΩΝ ΕΞΟΔΩΝ
> 
> * ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΓΕΥΣΕΙΣ ΑΜΕΣΑ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΕΣ
> ...

----------


## isis

> Για οσους τυχον ενδιαφερονται:


ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου , εξαιρετικής ποιότητας πρωτεΐνη! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Littlejohn

Επειδή στο πρώτο μου γεύμα έχω πρόβλημα με τις πρωτείνες ( με χαλάει όταν τρώω αυγά πρωινιάτικα ) και δυσκολεύομαι να συμπληρώσω απ`αλλού, έλεγα να βάλω ένα συμπλήρωμα πρωτείνης. 
Στο γυμναστήριο που πάω, μου πουλάνε μία (νομίζω ON) με γεύση σοκολάτα, 2lbs , 90€...
Επειδή τα θεωρώ πολλά τα φράγκα, σκεφτόμαι να παραγγείλω ``Ηρακλής``...

Διάβασα όλο το παρόν τόπικ. Η τιμή είναι πολύ καλή, για την ποιότητα με έχετε πείσει, αλλά έχω κάποιους ενδοιασμούς ως αναφορά την γεύση. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την γεύση ``κατσικίσιο γάλα`` μιας και μικρός έπινα (αν και όχι φαν), αλλά θα έχω πρόβλημα με πιο βαριά γεύση (γιδίλα).

Το γνωρίζω ότι η γεύση είναι κάτι σχετικό και αλλάζει από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αυτούς που έχουν πιεί στο παρελθόν κατσικίσιο γάλα και έχουν δοκιμάσει την πρωτείνη, *πως θα χαρακτήριζαν την γεύση της. Ελαφριά - μεσαία - βαριά ?* 
(Άλλη γεύση έχει το γάλα από νεαρό ζώο, ελεύθερης βοσκής και άλλη από γριά σταβλισμένη γίδα.  :01. Wink:  )

Ευχαριστώ.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Να συμπληρώσω ότι την μεταπροπονητική μου πρωτείνη προτιμώ να την παίρνω από καθαρή τροφή (κοτόπουλο, ψάρι, κρέας)...

 :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## thegravijia

> Επειδή στο πρώτο μου γεύμα έχω πρόβλημα με τις πρωτείνες ( με χαλάει όταν τρώω αυγά πρωινιάτικα ) και δυσκολεύομαι να συμπληρώσω απ`αλλού, έλεγα να βάλω ένα συμπλήρωμα πρωτείνης. 
> Στο γυμναστήριο που πάω, μου πουλάνε μία (νομίζω ON) με γεύση σοκολάτα, 2lbs , 90€...
> Επειδή τα θεωρώ πολλά τα φράγκα, σκεφτόμαι να παραγγείλω ``Ηρακλής``...
> 
> Διάβασα όλο το παρόν τόπικ. Η τιμή είναι πολύ καλή, για την ποιότητα με έχετε πείσει, αλλά έχω κάποιους ενδοιασμούς ως αναφορά την γεύση. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την γεύση ``κατσικίσιο γάλα`` μιας και μικρός έπινα (αν και όχι φαν), αλλά θα έχω πρόβλημα με πιο βαριά γεύση (γιδίλα).
> 
> Το γνωρίζω ότι η γεύση είναι κάτι σχετικό και αλλάζει από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αυτούς που έχουν πιεί στο παρελθόν κατσικίσιο γάλα και έχουν δοκιμάσει την πρωτείνη, *πως θα χαρακτήριζαν την γεύση της. Ελαφριά - μεσαία - βαριά ?* 
> (Άλλη γεύση έχει το γάλα από νεαρό ζώο, ελεύθερης βοσκής και άλλη από γριά σταβλισμένη γίδα.  )
> 
> ...


κοιτα φιλε..κατα την γνωμη μου παντα οποιος πινει σκετη πρωτεινη με μονο νερο ειναι χαζουλης .
1ον στο μεταπροπονητικο θα βαλεις μεσα τουλαχιστον μονο δεξτροζη...μην μου πεις δεν χρησιμοποιω δεξτροζη ..γιατι τοτε σημαινει οτι χανεις το πιο κυριο γευμα της ημερας-μεταπροπονητικο- τι και πως γιατι διαβασε το φορουμ - 

2ον ..αν πιεις σε αλλο γευμα της ημερας πρωτεινη..τοτε θα βαλεις μεσα βρωμη ...η οτι αλλο υδατανθρακα θες ..βαλε φαντασια ...μπορεις με γαλα...κτλ...

3ον υπαρχουν τοσες λυσεις ...για την γευση που μια χαρα ειναι η γευση της εν λογο πρωτεινης..
πχ.στο μεταπροπονητικο εγω βαζω...
μελι +μπανανα+ νεσκουικ + λιγο γαλα(εδω θα διαφωνησουν πολλοι οτι το γαλα δεν χρειαζεται ,ιδεες δινω)

αυτο που θελω να σε πω ειναι ποτε δεν πινουμε σκετη την πρωτεινη κατα την γνωμη μου .... με κατι θα το συνδιασεις οποτε η γευση θα καλυτερευση ετσι κ λλιως

----------


## Exci

> νεσκουικ


wtf?  :02. Smile:

----------


## thegravijia

> Επειδή στο πρώτο μου γεύμα έχω πρόβλημα με τις πρωτείνες ( με χαλάει όταν τρώω αυγά πρωινιάτικα ) και δυσκολεύομαι να συμπληρώσω απ`αλλού, έλεγα να βάλω ένα συμπλήρωμα πρωτείνης. 
> Στο γυμναστήριο που πάω, μου πουλάνε μία (νομίζω ON) με γεύση σοκολάτα, 2lbs , 90€...
> Επειδή τα θεωρώ πολλά τα φράγκα, σκεφτόμαι να παραγγείλω ``Ηρακλής``...
> 
> Διάβασα όλο το παρόν τόπικ. Η τιμή είναι πολύ καλή, για την ποιότητα με έχετε πείσει, αλλά έχω κάποιους ενδοιασμούς ως αναφορά την γεύση. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την γεύση ``κατσικίσιο γάλα`` μιας και μικρός έπινα (αν και όχι φαν), αλλά θα έχω πρόβλημα με πιο βαριά γεύση (γιδίλα).
> 
> Το γνωρίζω ότι η γεύση είναι κάτι σχετικό και αλλάζει από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αυτούς που έχουν πιεί στο παρελθόν κατσικίσιο γάλα και έχουν δοκιμάσει την πρωτείνη, *πως θα χαρακτήριζαν την γεύση της. Ελαφριά - μεσαία - βαριά ?* 
> (Άλλη γεύση έχει το γάλα από νεαρό ζώο, ελεύθερης βοσκής και άλλη από γριά σταβλισμένη γίδα.  )
> 
> ...


και θα φθανει στους μυς την μετα απο ποσες ωρες ενω εσυ χρειαζεσαι αμεση αποροφηση..δεν διαβαζεις το φορουμ μου φαινεται, :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:

----------


## thegravijia

> wtf?


 
 hemo πως τα λενε ... αυτα που τα βαζουν τα παιδακια στο γαλα τους πριν πανε σχολειο... :01. ROFL: 
κακαο σε σκονη δηλ

----------


## Bane

Caotonic>Nesquick

----------


## Littlejohn

> και θα φθανει στους μυς την μετα απο ποσες ωρες ενω εσυ χρειαζεσαι αμεση αποροφηση..δεν διαβαζεις το φορουμ μου φαινεται,



 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL: 


Κοίταξε να δείς, έχω κανονίσει έτσι την διατροφή μου , ώστε το 6ο γεύμα της ημέρας να έρχεται εντός μισής ώρας από το τέλος της προπόνησης (δυστυχώς γυμνάζομαι βραδινές ώρες).

Αυτό το 6ο γεύμα, περιέχει 55% υδατάνθρακα - 30% πρωτείνη - 15% λίπη.

Το καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες για την άμεση απορόφηση. Αλλά πως θα το κάνω να παίρνω άμεσα μεταπρονητική πρωτείνη, χωρίς να σπάσω τις αναλογίες 55-30-15 στο γεύμα που θα ακολουθήσει μετά από μισή ώρα? Να σημειώσω ότι είμαι σε υποθερμιδική διατροφή και υπολογίζω τα πάντα σε γραμμάρια.

Αν μεταφέρω το συγκεκριμένο γεύμα (μαζί με υδατάνθρακες, λίπη), στο τέλος της προπόνησης και απλώς αλλάξω την πρωτείνη από τροφή, με συμπλήρωμα πρωτείνης, θα δουλέψει?

----------


## thegravijia

Το καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες για την άμεση απορόφηση. Αλλά πως θα το κάνω να παίρνω άμεσα μεταπρονητική πρωτείνη, χωρίς να σπάσω *τις αναλογίες 55-30-15 στο γεύμα* που θα ακολουθήσει μετά από μισή ώρα? Να σημειώσω ότι είμαι σε υποθερμιδική διατροφή και υπολογίζω τα πάντα σε γραμμάρια....=----------



δεν λειτουργει ετσι ...το λιπος που τρως μετα την προπονα δεν αποροφστε..λιπος γινεται στο σωμα σου...

δεν χρειαζεται λιπος εκει...τα γευματα μεσα στην ημερα εχουν διαφορετικες ποσοτητες και στοχο///

πχ στο πρωινο μπορεις να ανεβασις και πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα ..γιατι εχειςνα φας τοσες ωρες.//
στο επομενο δεν χρειαζεται να φας παλι υδατανθρακα...εφοσον εισαι σε διαιτα ..τι τον θες τον υδατανθρακα...
αρα η φιλοσοφια σου ειναι λαθος..το 55-30-15
και γιατι τοσο λιγο λιπος και τοσο πολυ υδατανθρακα?
το αντιθετο πρεπει σε διαιτα
απο διατροφολο ειναι αυτες οι αποψεις ε?
τεσπα...κατσε διαβασε..
εγω την γνωμη μου λεω///

ΥΓ.ποσταρε στην καταλληληυ ενοτητα ξανα αν θες - εδω ειμαστε οφφ

----------


## Littlejohn

> δεν λειτουργει ετσι ...το λιπος που τρως μετα την προπονα δεν αποροφστε..λιπος γινεται στο σωμα σου...
> 
> δεν χρειαζεται λιπος εκει...τα γευματα μεσα στην ημερα εχουν διαφορετικες ποσοτητες και στοχο///
> 
> πχ στο πρωινο μπορεις να ανεβασις και πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα ..γιατι εχειςνα φας τοσες ωρες.//
> στο επομενο δεν χρειαζεται να φας παλι υδατανθρακα...εφοσον εισαι σε διαιτα ..τι τον θες τον υδατανθρακα...
> αρα η φιλοσοφια σου ειναι λαθος..το 55-30-15
> και γιατι τοσο λιγο λιπος και τοσο πολυ υδατανθρακα?
> το αντιθετο πρεπει σε διαιτα
> ...


Οι απόψεις αυτές είναι διατυπωμένες από τον Tom Venuto, για μάξιμουμ απόδοση στο κάψιμο λίπους...
Εγώ πάντως, δέχομαι όλες τις απόψεις, ακόμα μαθαίνω και πρέπει να το ακούω ``σφαιρικά`` το θέμα...

Και επειδή όντως είμαστε οφ, θα το ξανασυζητήσουμε σε άλλη ενότητα... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Svein

> Caotonic>Nesquick


Εμενα η μαμά μου δεν με αφήνει να πίνω Nesquick η Χέμο λέει ότι είμαι μικρός ακόμα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  x0ax0a0xa0x0ax0a ρίξτε στο μπλέντερ μια banana η ένα μιλώ και έφτιαξε η γεύση άντε και λίγο σκόνη βανίλια έλεος!


 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Exci

> θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αυτούς που έχουν πιεί στο παρελθόν κατσικίσιο γάλα και έχουν δοκιμάσει την πρωτείνη, *πως θα χαρακτήριζαν την γεύση της. Ελαφριά - μεσαία - βαριά ?*


Δεν εχω δοκιμασει κατσικισιο γαλα, και διακρινω μια διαφορα στη γευση απο την πρωτη φορα που ειχα παρει πριν απο καποιους μηνες (αλλαξε τυροκομειο? δεν ξερω) αλλα την βρισκω ακομα μια χαρα (τη βανιλια συγκεκριμενα που παιρνω). Δεν θα νιωσεις ισως τις γευσεις που νιωθεις με τις πρωτεινες του εξωτερικου, αλλα η ποιοτητα της ειναι δεδομενη, και μιας και δεν περιμενω απο μια πρωτεινη να παρω τη γευση,  θα ειναι η επιλογη μου για αρκετο καιρο πιστευω.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Lasen

*δεν λειτουργει ετσι ...το λιπος που τρως μετα την προπονα δεν αποροφστε..λιπος γινεται στο σωμα σου...*

Σ`αυτο το σημειο πιστευω οτι κατι εχεις καταλαβει λαθος.
Οσο για την γρηγορη απορροφηση μετα την προπονηση δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμος αν δεν πιεις whey και φας κανονικο φαι p+c(για πιο γρηγορη απορροφηση) αφου κατα τη γνωμη μου καποιος που κανει την κλασσικη διατροφη bodybuilder(γευμα ανα 3 ωρες)δεν χρειαζεται να ανησυχει για την ταχυτητα απορροφησης των θρεπτικων συστατικων.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμος αν δεν πιεις whey και φας κανονικο φαι p+c(για πιο γρηγορη απορροφηση) αφου κατα τη γνωμη μου καποιος που κανει την κλασσικη διατροφη bodybuilder(γευμα ανα 3 ωρες)δεν χρειαζεται να ανησυχει για την ταχυτητα απορροφησης των θρεπτικων συστατικων.


οχι δεν χάθηκε ο κοσμος αλλα καλύτερα να πιεις τη whey και να φας μισή ωρα μετά κανονικό γεύμα που ούτως η άλλος θα φας.

----------


## thegravijia

> *δεν λειτουργει ετσι ...το λιπος που τρως μετα την προπονα δεν αποροφστε..λιπος γινεται στο σωμα σου...*
> 
> Σ`αυτο το σημειο πιστευω οτι κατι εχεις καταλαβει λαθος.
> Οσο για την γρηγορη απορροφηση μετα την προπονηση δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμος αν δεν πιεις whey και φας κανονικο φαι p+c(για πιο γρηγορη απορροφηση) αφου κατα τη γνωμη μου καποιος που κανει την κλασσικη διατροφη bodybuilder(γευμα ανα 3 ωρες)δεν χρειαζεται να ανησυχει για την ταχυτητα απορροφησης των θρεπτικων συστατικων.


ρε αρχοντα μισο λεπτο...μετα την προπονα θες αμεση αποροφηση της πρωτεινης - αυτο μονο η whey TO κανει...
αμα φας κοτοπουλο μετα απο 3-4 ωρες αποροφηθει..αρα αμεσα εχεις ακυρωσει το πιο σημαντικο γευμα...

και μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις τι εχω καταλαβει λαθος οσο αφορα το λιπος που τρως μετα την προπονηση?
δηλαδη εσυ προτεινεις να τρωει ο αλλος λιπαρα στο μεταπροπονητικο?
με πιο σκεπτικο???

----------


## Lasen

Δεν ειπα οτι προτεινω λιπος στο μεταπροπονητικο....Αν ειδες ειπα γευμα πρωτεινης-υδατανθρακα.
Απλα εσυ  εγραψες οτι το λιπος μετα την προπονηση γινεται λιπος στο σωμα σου,ενω απο αυτα που ξερω απλα καθυστερει την απορροφηση πρωτεινης.

Τωρα για το μεταπροπονητικο αν το κοτοπουλο κανει 3-4 ωρες να απορροφηθει(δεν εχω ιδεα ποσες ωρες κανει) σημαινει οτι μετα την προπονηση θα απορροφας ακομα τις πρωτεινες απο το προηγουμενο γευμα αρα και παλι δεν ειναι απαραιτητη-δεν λεω οτι ειναι η δεν ειναι καλυτερη απο κανονικο γευμα απλα δεν ειναι απαραιτητη-(κατα την αποψη μου)η χρηση whey.

Τωρα μπορει τα παραπανω να τα λεω και λαθος αλλα ετσι το εχω καταλαβει εγω.

Και επειδη σε βλεπω να αρπαχτηκες,ολα αυτα τα λεω για συζητηση δεν θελω να απορριψω τις αποψεις σου απλα σου παραθετω τις δικες μου.

Και για να ειμαστε και λιγο on-topic ενας φιλος μου πηρε πριν λιγες μερες την πρωτεινη Ηρακλης γευση βανιλια και μου ειπε οτι ειναι καλη σαν γευση(την πινει μαζι με γαλα).Βεβαια δεν εχει μετρο συγκρισης μιας που ειναι η πρωτη που δοκιμαζει!

----------


## giorgospet

Η γεύση είναι σούπερ, τι χέμο, νεσκουίκ και τέτοια που ακούω βρε παιδιά. Εδώ τρώμε σαλάτες χωρίς λάδι και αλάτι, αυγά ημίβραστα κλπ. και κολλάμε στη πρωτεΐνη . Ήμαρτον.

----------


## narta

> ρε αρχοντα μισο λεπτο...μετα την προπονα θες αμεση αποροφηση της πρωτεινης - αυτο μονο η whey TO κανει...
> αμα φας κοτοπουλο μετα απο 3-4 ωρες αποροφηθει..αρα αμεσα *εχεις ακυρωσει το πιο σημαντικο γευμα...*
> 
> και μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις τι εχω καταλαβει λαθος οσο αφορα το λιπος που τρως μετα την προπονηση?
> δηλαδη εσυ προτεινεις να τρωει ο αλλος λιπαρα στο μεταπροπονητικο?
> με πιο σκεπτικο???


Σορρυ, αλλα εδω διαφωνω και εγω. ΠΙΟ σημαντικο γευμα; ΚΑι εγω σου λεω το πιο σημαντικο ειναι το προ-προπονητικο. Γιατι εκει προμηθευεις αμινοξεα που μπορουν να αποροφουνται και μετα την προπόνηση. 
Δηλαδη ρε thegravijia οι αθλητες πριν την whey τι σκατα κανανε; Η πιστευεις οτι η διαφορα διαπλασης στους τοτε με τωρα ειναι η υπαρξη whey; Μια χαρα ειναι και το στερεο γευμα. Καλυτερα ασπραδια θα ελεγα εγω, αλλα στην τελικη οπως βολευεται ο καθενας

----------


## thegravijia

ελπιζω το τι σκατα κανανε να ηταν απο κεκτημενη ταχυτητα...
βρισιες στο τοπικ του κατερινη

δε διαφωνω σε τιποτα μαζι σου! δικιο εχεις σε ολα,και το εννοω.απλα ειναι σημαντικο γευμα το μεταπροπονητικο.οπως εξισου και το πρωινο και το πριν την προπονηση και το τελευταιο...κτλ

και ναι βεβαιως μπορεις να φας ασπραδια ..μαλιστα καποιοι λενε οτι whey η καζεινη να πινεις μονο οταν θες να καλυψεις γευματα που δεν προλαβαινεις ..
διοτι βιολογικα και σε θρεπτικα συστατικα ειναι καλυτερη οι ''φυσικες΄'' τροφες.

και εγω για πολλουυς μηνες δεν χρησιμοποιουσα συμπληρωματα ,μονο ω3.
και εγω μεχρι πριν 20μερες μετα την προπονα ετρωγα αυγα με βρωμη

απλα εγω διαφωνησα με το λιπος μετα την προπονηση

----------


## Littlejohn

Μέχρι πόση ώρα μετά την προπόνηση, ένα γεύμα θεωρείται ``μεταπροπονητικό``?

Εγώ, τις καθημερινές τελειώνω την προπόνηση στις 9 το βράδυ, εκείνη την ώρα  (+-15 λεπτά μεχρί να πάω σπίτι) συμπίπτει και το 5ο γεύμα μου, το οποίο είναι πλήρες (υδατ/κες. -πρωτείνη. -λιπη). Αν καπάκι με το τέλος της προπόνησης πάρω την ταχέως αφομοιούμενη πρωτείνη (πχ. υδατοδιαλυμένη whey), μετά από 15-20 λεπτά που θα φάω το γεύμα, δεν θα επιβραδύνω την αφομείωση της (αφού έτσι και αλλιώς είμαι αναγκασμένος να φάω και τον ινώδη υδατάνθρακα και τα λίπη)?
Επίσης δεν θα αλλάξει το ποσοστό πρωτείνης του γεύματος? (πχ. από 35% να πάει στο 50%)...

Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις τι κάνουμε? Αυξάνουμε το χρόνο ανάμεσα στο μεταπροπονητικό (μόνο πρωτείνη) και στο αμέσως επόμενο γεύμα (πλήρες),? Και πόσο (πόσο περίπου χρειάζεται, για να αφομοιώσουμε την μεταπροπονητική πρωτείνη)?

----------


## vagg

φαε μιση ωρα μετα το shaker και εισαι οκ

----------


## Jumaru

> Μέχρι πόση ώρα μετά την προπόνηση, ένα γεύμα θεωρείται ``μεταπροπονητικό``?
> 
> Εγώ, τις καθημερινές τελειώνω την προπόνηση στις 9 το βράδυ, εκείνη την ώρα  (+-15 λεπτά μεχρί να πάω σπίτι) συμπίπτει και το 5ο γεύμα μου, το οποίο είναι πλήρες (υδατ/κες. -πρωτείνη. -λιπη). Αν καπάκι με το τέλος της προπόνησης πάρω την ταχέως αφομοιούμενη πρωτείνη (πχ. υδατοδιαλυμένη whey), μετά από 15-20 λεπτά που θα φάω το γεύμα, δεν θα επιβραδύνω την αφομείωση της (αφού έτσι και αλλιώς είμαι αναγκασμένος να φάω και τον ινώδη υδατάνθρακα και τα λίπη)?
> Επίσης δεν θα αλλάξει το ποσοστό πρωτείνης του γεύματος? (πχ. από 35% να πάει στο 50%)...
> 
> Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις τι κάνουμε? Αυξάνουμε το χρόνο ανάμεσα στο μεταπροπονητικό (μόνο πρωτείνη) και στο αμέσως επόμενο γεύμα (πλήρες),? Και πόσο (πόσο περίπου χρειάζεται, για να αφομοιώσουμε την μεταπροπονητική πρωτείνη)?


Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ , τελειώνω προπόνηση μπορεί και 10 το βράδυ , παίρνω μετά μια Ηρακλής και μετα απο ένα μισάωρο μπορεί και ώρα τρώω κάτι του τύπου τονοσαλάτα , *κινόα*  (όποιος δεν ξέρει τι είναι κλικ *εδώ*)με τόνο κτλ. οπότε ειμαι μέιον ένα γέυμα. (4-5 τη μέρα καταφέρνω αλλα οκ δεν έχω τρελούς στόχους)

Για να επαναφερθούμε στο τόπικ η γιδίλα τραγίλα κατσικίλα όπως το λέτε α) στρώνει εύκολα με τους ποικίλους τρόπους που αναφέραν πολλοι εδώ β) συνιθίζετε εύκολα. Να προσθέσω ότι με άπαχο γάλα (απόσο διάβασα στο νέτ) δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα όσον αφορά την απορόφηση.

----------


## narta

> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ , τελειώνω προπόνηση μπορεί και 10 το βράδυ , παίρνω μετά μια Ηρακλής και μετα απο ένα μισάωρο μπορεί και ώρα τρώω κάτι του τύπου τονοσαλάτα , *κινόα*  (όποιος δεν ξέρει τι είναι κλικ *εδώ*)με τόνο κτλ. οπότε ειμαι μέιον ένα γέυμα. (4-5 τη μέρα καταφέρνω αλλα οκ δεν έχω τρελούς στόχους)



Που το βρισκεις αυτο;

----------


## Jumaru

Απο καταστήματα βιολογικών προιόντων. Μισό κιλό οι συσκευασίες που παίζουν στην αγορά. Απο αθήνα μου το φέραν 2.40ε , καλαμαριά 3.30ε το βρίκα και σε ένα άλλο θεσ/νίκη 4.20ε , βγάλε άκρη

----------


## -beba-

Αφού διάβασα όλα αυτά που γράψατε έρχομαι να πώ και εγώ τα εξής:
1oν θα δοκιμάσω την πρωτεινη Ηρακλής γιατί είναι ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ.
2ον θα την δικιμάσω γιατί είναι από αιγοπρόβιο γάλα το οποίο από ότι έχω 
διαβάσει (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πού), είναι αυτό που ταιριάζει πιο καλά στον 
άνθρωπο παρά το αγελαδινό.
3ον θα την δοκιμάσω λόγω τιμής
Οσον αφορά την γευση δεν με πολυαπασχολεί. Συνήθως δεν είμαι ιδιαιτερα
μυγιάγγιχτη με τις γευσεις. Απλά θα δώ πως μου κάθεται στο στομάχι γιατί αυτό είναι μυγιαγγιχτο.
Πάντως συγχαίρω την προσπάθεια για ελληνική πρωτεινη. 
Οταν θα την δοκιμάσω θα σας πω τα συμπεράσματά μου.

----------


## vagg

χ8ες την παρελαβα...απο γευση αστα βραστα αλλα αμα αυτο οφειλετε  στην αγνοτητα της τοτε χαλαλι

----------


## No Cash

κοιτα μη βγαλεις κερατα και μουσι τραγι!χααχαχαχ


sheepgoat! :01. ROFL:

----------


## kyriakos23

βανιλια η αληθει σου ερχετε μια αναγουλα..

----------


## thegravijia

> βανιλια η αληθει σου ερχετε μια αναγουλα..


 γιατι σκετη την πινεις την πρωτεινη?

----------


## kyriakos23

με νερο πως να την πινο?

----------


## thegravijia

> με νερο πως να την πινο?


ποτε την πινεις με νερο μονο ?
μετα την προπονα θελει δεξτροζη !
αλλες ωρες θα βαλεις μεσα βρωμη η αν ειναι βραδυ μεσα στο γιαουρτι η μαζι με γαλα...
σκετη ουτε θα αφομοιωθει σωστα ουτε προσφερει κατι σκετη ..
δεν τα χουμε πει αυτα

----------


## kyriakos23

εχει φωρες που δεν θελο υδατανθρακα.

----------


## thegravijia

> εχει φωρες που δεν θελο υδατανθρακα.


 οκ μην αρπαζεσαι εγω την γνωμη μου λεω μονο

----------


## vagg

λες να της φτιαξει τη γευση η βρωμη;;χαχαχαχα

----------


## ioannis1

> ποτε ρε αρχοντα την πινεις με νερο μονο ?
> μετα την προπονα θελει δεξτροζη !
> αλλες ωρες θα βαλεις μεσα βρωμη η αν ειναι βραδυ μεσα στο γιαουρτι η μαζι με γαλα...
> σκετη ουτε θα αφομοιωθει σωστα ουτε προσφερει κατι σκετη ..
> δεν τα χουμε πει αυτα


δηλ αν πινω πρωτεινη με νερο δεν αφδομοιωνεται;νομιζω λαθος εχεις.ολες εχουν μεσα υδατανθρακες που βοηθουν στην αφομοιωση.

----------


## kyriakos23

> δηλ αν πινω πρωτεινη με νερο δεν αφδομοιωνεται;νομιζω λαθος εχεις.ολες εχουν μεσα υδατανθρακες που βοηθουν στην αφομοιωση.


 
+10000000
καποια πραγματα νομιζο ειναι αυτονοητα

----------


## ioannis1

ενταξει αν δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι για κατι μη το λεμε και δημιουργουμε συγχυση.

----------


## pikos

Τελικά όσοι δοκιμάσατε τον Ηρακλή για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα τι συμπεράσματα βγάλατε; Συνεχίζετε με τον Ηρακλή ; Έχει αποτελέσματα ;

----------


## thegravijia

^^σαν τι αποτελεσματα εννοεις?

----------


## Polyneikos

έχω πάρει 9 μυικα κιλα μέσα σε 2 μήνες χρήσης...Lol,ρε παιδια,μια πρωτεϊνη είναι,τι δηλαδή να περιμεναμε;
Πάντως έχω μια αίσθηση ότι η γευση έχει ελαφρως αλλάξει σε σχέση με τις πρώτες παρτίδες,μου φέρνει μια πικρίλα πιο έντονη μου φαίνεται,καποιος το είχε θίξει,δεν ξερω αν είναι θεμα που την πίνω 3-4 μηνες σερι και ίσως την μπούχτισα....

----------


## thegravijia

> έχω πάρει 9 μυικα κιλα μέσα σε 2 μήνες χρήσης...Lol,ρε παιδια,μια πρωτεϊνη είναι,τι δηλαδή να περιμεναμε;
> Πάντως έχω μια αίσθηση ότι η γευση έχει ελαφρως αλλάξει σε σχέση με τις πρώτες παρτίδες,μου φέρνει μια πικρίλα πιο έντονη μου φαίνεται,καποιος το είχε θίξει,δεν ξερω αν είναι θεμα που την πίνω 3-4 μηνες σερι και ίσως την μπούχτισα....


 βαλτε λιγο νεσκουικ μεσα

----------


## pikos

Εννοώ αν αξίζει σαν πρωτεΐνη ποιοτικά άσχετα από τη γεύση.  Αν όντως δίνει ότι φαίνεται εδώ http://www.herculesprotein.gr/ingredients.html

----------


## kyriakos23

τις αμερικανικες παντος εγω δεν τισ αλλαζω παιδια.

----------


## Exci

> τις αμερικανικες παντος εγω δεν τισ αλλαζω παιδια.


Ευγε αγορι μου. Πειραζει να ρωτησω γιατι?  :08. Toast:

----------


## pikos

O Ηρακλής είναι νέο προϊόν δεν το έχει κανένα κατάστημα απλά στο στέλνει κάποιος με courier. Βασικά κατά πόσο ξέρουμε τι έχει σε συστατικά και πως παρασκευάζεται αν τηρούνται κάποιες συνθήκες υγιεινής κλπ. Τις Αμερικάνικες τις παίρνει χιλιάδες κόσμος υπάρχουν άπειρα σχόλια και reviews. Κάποιο στοιχείο να μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ τον Ηρακλή; Το μόνο κακό που έχω διαβάσει είναι για τις γεύσεις που δεν με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα αν είναι αποτελεσματική και σωστή πρωτεΐνη. Τα στοιχεία που έχουν κάνουν τον Ηρακλή καλύτερες και από γνωστές μάρκες το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο είναι αληθινά, κάνας χημικός έλεγχος ; Το έχει ψάξει κανείς ;

----------


## thegravijia

> Ευγε αγορι μου. Πειραζει να ρωτησω γιατι?


γιατι τις διαφημιζουν οι mr.olympia και αμα παρεις θα γινεις σαν καΙ αυτους..
και εχουν και ποιο πολλα συστατικα μεσα ..προσμιξεις ..αντιβιωσεις κτλ..
τι θες εσυ τωρα...mr nice guy και καλα? :08. Turtle:

----------


## gus

Εχει φρουκτοζη αυτη η πρωτεινη?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εχει φρουκτοζη αυτη η πρωτεινη?

----------


## gus

Thanks Polyneikos Μια χαρα τοτε θα παραγγειλω

----------


## Kolorizos

γεια σας .προκειται να την  παραγγειλω και θελω να ρωτησω αν καποιος μετα τη χρηση της πηγαινε τουαλετα-κοψιμο,οπως για παραδειγμα προκαλει ο καφες σε καποιους ανθρωπους??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## KATERINI 144

για να κρίνεις τη?! αν θα σημβει και σε σενα το ιδιο? δεν έχουμε ολοι τον ιδιο οργανισμό.

----------


## Kolorizos

απλος ρωταω αν καποιος εχει παθει κατι παρομοιο

----------


## eas2000

οχι φιλε μια χαρά είναι!

Το μόνο που μπορεί να μη σου αρέσει είναι η γεύση! αλλά με μια κουταλιά Hemo γίνεται super! Προσωπικά δεν πρόκειται να ξαναγοράσω άλλη πρωτείνη (εκτός isolate).

----------


## Kolorizos

βασικα εγω παρεγγειλα μια και μολις τη δοκιμασω θα σας πω αντιπωσεις..αν και την περιμενω για πολυ καλη :08. Toast:

----------


## kyriakos23

απο γευση μην περιμενεις να ειναι και η καλυτερη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## bb29

Η βανίλια τουλάχιστον για μένα είναι πολύ καλή !!  :01. Wink:

----------


## jmone

η σοκολάτα είναι χάλια και δεν θυμίζει σοκολάτα αλλά με λίγο καφέ μέσα
μια χαρά γίνεται αλλά από την άλλη κλείνεις τη μύτη και το πίνεις σιγά ένα ποτήρι 
μπαμ και κάτω είναι

----------


## thegravijia

> η σοκολάτα είναι χάλια και δεν θυμίζει σοκολάτα αλλά με λίγο καφέ μέσα
> μια χαρά γίνεται αλλά από την άλλη κλείνεις τη μύτη και το πίνεις σιγά ένα ποτήρι 
> μπαμ και κάτω είναι


η βαζεις μεσα λιγο νεσκουικ και ειναι μαματο  :01. ROFL:

----------


## jmone

θερμίδες του νεσκουικ?

----------


## kyriakos23

γραφει πανο στο νεσκουικ

----------


## Bane

Εμένα πάντως η σοκολάτα μου αρέσει. Τα φρούτα του δάσους σε παγωμένο γάλα είναι μαμάτα αλλα σε χλυαρό νερο-γ'αλα, δεν...

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπό την εμπειρία που εχεις και από καποια άλλα κριτηρια λόγω επαγγελματος και ενασχόλησης σου με συμπληρωματα πως την βρίσκεις;

----------


## Bane

> Aπό την εμπειρία που εχεις και από καποια άλλα κριτηρια λόγω επαγγελματος και ενασχόλησης σου με συμπληρωματα πως την βρίσκεις;


Δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε πιστεύω την τεχνογνοσία, εμπειρία και τις εγκαταστάσεις που έχουν οι μεγάλες κατασκευάστριες του εξωτερικού, είναι άδικο. Ούτε να συγκρίνουμε την whey από την Κίνα και την Φιλανδία με το χορταράκι που τρώνε τα κατσικάκια μας.  Σαν πρώτη Ελληνική προσπάθεια μου φαίνεται εξερετικά καλή, το σίγουρο είναι πως στο παρελθόν είχα αγοράσει από το εξωτερικό αρκετές χειρότερες. Η τιμή αν συνιπολογήσεις ότι σε λίγες μέρες είναι στην πόρτα σου είναι πολύ καλή.

----------


## Polyneikos

Thank you Bane ! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ballbreaker

Εγω παλι δεν καταλαβα που καταληγει ο φιλος Bane  :01. Unsure: 
Εκανε καποιου ειδους χημικη αναλυση στο προϊον ή απλως έγραψε ενα κειμενο με τα αυτονοητα:Ειναι προφανες οτι δεν θα συγκρινουμε τον Ηρακλη με την Universal ή την ΝΟW,ειναι προφανες οτι ο Ηρακλης δεν εχει υπερτιμολογησει το προϊον του,αλλα απο εκει και περα;

----------


## isis

> Εγω παλι δεν καταλαβα που καταληγει ο φιλος Bane 
> Εκανε καποιου ειδους χημικη αναλυση στο προϊον ή απλως έγραψε ενα κειμενο με τα αυτονοητα:Ειναι προφανες οτι δεν θα συγκρινουμε τον Ηρακλη με την Universal ή την ΝΟW,ειναι προφανες οτι ο Ηρακλης δεν εχει υπερτιμολογησει το προϊον του,αλλα απο εκει και περα;


Μακάρι , όπως το ψάχνετε το θέμα με την Ηρακλής και καλά κάνετε , να το ψάχνατε και με τις ξένες εταιρίες!

Φιλικά!

----------


## thegravijia

πλεον και με αντικαταβολη ...μολις με 3 ευρω
δηλ δεν θα χρειαζεται να πληρωνετε στην τραπεζα...κατευθειαν στην πορτα σας..

παιδες αν καποιος μιλησει με τον Μιχαλη ρωτηστε τον ποτε θα βγαλει την καζεινη????

----------


## drago

> Εγω παλι δεν καταλαβα που καταληγει ο φιλος Bane 
> Εκανε καποιου ειδους χημικη αναλυση στο προϊον ή απλως έγραψε ενα κειμενο με τα αυτονοητα:Ειναι προφανες οτι δεν θα συγκρινουμε τον Ηρακλη με την Universal ή την ΝΟW,ειναι προφανες οτι ο Ηρακλης δεν εχει υπερτιμολογησει το προϊον του,αλλα απο εκει και περα;





> Δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε πιστεύω την τεχνογνοσία, εμπειρία και τις εγκαταστάσεις που έχουν οι μεγάλες κατασκευάστριες του εξωτερικού, είναι άδικο. Ούτε να συγκρίνουμε την whey από την Κίνα και την Φιλανδία με το χορταράκι που τρώνε τα κατσικάκια μας.  Σαν πρώτη Ελληνική προσπάθεια μου φαίνεται εξερετικά καλή, το σίγουρο είναι πως στο παρελθόν είχα αγοράσει από το εξωτερικό αρκετές χειρότερες. Η τιμή αν συνιπολογήσεις ότι σε λίγες μέρες είναι στην πόρτα σου είναι πολύ καλή.


δεν εχω καταλαβει ακριβως τι παιζεται... ενοειτε οτι για Ελληνικη καλη ειναι και μεχρι εκει?

μπορει καποιος να πει ακριβως σε τι υστερει απο τις ξενες? BCAAs? βιταμινες? σε τι ακριβως υστερει? πειτε σας παρακαλω καθαρα για να καταλβουμε κι εμεις τι παιζει.

μιλαω παντα για την ποιοτητα της πρωτεινης. οχι για συσκεβασια scoop κλπ

----------


## Ballbreaker

> Μακάρι , όπως το ψάχνετε το θέμα με την Ηρακλής και καλά κάνετε , να το ψάχνατε και με τις ξένες εταιρίες!
> 
> Φιλικά!



Δεν εχουμε (οποιοι και αν ειμαστε "εμεις") κατι εναντιον του Ηρακλη.
Αλλα οπως και να το κανεις δεν γινεται απο την μια μερα στην αλλη να αποκτησεις καλο ονομα στην αγορα,λογικο ειναι να ρωτάμε.
Φυσικα θελουμε να υπαρχει μια αξιοπιστη ελληνικη εταιρεια συμπληρωματων, και ελπιζουμε αυτη η προσπαθεια να εχει διαρκεια και συνεχεια.
Προσωπικα στενοχωριεμαι οταν βλεπω οτι εκτος απο...το φρεσκο γαλα και γενικως τα νωπα προϊοντα, σχεδον ολα τα αγοραζω απεξω πια,ή οταν βλεπω τα λιγοστα ποιοτικα ελληνικα προϊοντα να φευγουν κατευθειαν για τις αγορες εξωτερικου και εδω να μενει μονο η σαβουρα και τα επικινδυνα για τους καταναλωτες.

----------


## KATERINI 144

αυτά ειναι τα συστατικά μιας whey, τυχαία η επιλογή (δε μηλαμε για φορμουλες)

Total Fat - 1g 	2%*
Saturated Fat - 0.5g 	5%*
Cholesterol - 30mg 	10%*
Total Carbohydrate - 3g 	1%*
Sugars - 1g 	
Protein - 24g 	48%*
Potassium - 220mg 	6%*
Calcium - 140mg 	14%*
Sodium - 60mg 	3%*

Typical Amino Acid Profile
(milligrams per scoop)
Essential Amino Acids
(EAAs)
Tryptophan 	405
Valine 	1422
Threonine 	1654
Isoleucine 	1573
Leucine 	2531
Lysine 	2233
Phenylalanine 	748
Methionine 	492

Conditionally Essential Amino Acids
(CAAs)
Arginine 	505
Cystine 	494
Tyrosine 	703
Histidine 	423
Proline 	1509
Glutamine & Precursors 	4082

Nonessential Amino Acids
(NAAs)
Aspartic Acid 	2508
Serine 	1126
Glycine 	412
Alanine 	1180

η διαφορες με την ηρακλης θα ειναι στις τιμες, δλδ καποια θα ειναι περισσότερο πχ Saturated Fat - 0.5g 	5%* καποια λιγότερο πχ Total Carbohydrate - 3g 	1%*.

----------


## isis

> .....Προσωπικα στενοχωριεμαι οταν βλεπω οτι εκτος απο...το φρεσκο γαλα και γενικως τα νωπα προϊοντα, σχεδον ολα τα αγοραζω απεξω πια,ή οταν βλεπω τα λιγοστα ποιοτικα ελληνικα προϊοντα να φευγουν κατευθειαν για τις αγορες εξωτερικου και εδω να μενει μονο η σαβουρα και τα επικινδυνα για τους καταναλωτες......


Αυτά που είπες παραπάνω δυστυχώς είναι πραγματικότητα και τα πράγματα δε πρόκειται , όχι τουλάχιστον στο άμεσο μέλλον , να αλλάξουν.

----------


## Jumaru

> Μακάρι , όπως το ψάχνετε το θέμα με την Ηρακλής και καλά κάνετε , να το ψάχνατε και με τις ξένες εταιρίες!
> 
> Φιλικά!





> δεν εχω καταλαβει ακριβως τι παιζεται... ενοειτε οτι για Ελληνικη καλη ειναι και μεχρι εκει?
> 
> μπορει καποιος να πει ακριβως σε τι υστερει απο τις ξενες? BCAAs? βιταμινες? σε τι ακριβως υστερει? πειτε σας παρακαλω καθαρα για να καταλβουμε κι εμεις τι παιζει.
> 
> μιλαω παντα για την ποιοτητα της πρωτεινης. οχι για συσκεβασια scoop κλπ



 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kolorizos

μπορει να μην εχει φοβερη γευση
μπορει να ειναι cult το κουτι
αλλα η αποδοση τιμη 
ειναι φοβερη


μπραβο κορηφαιο προιον :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## alien

Επειδή πιο παλιά είχα μια διαφωνία με τα παιδιά έδω όσον αφορά την πρωτείνη και αυτή η διαφωνία είχε να κάνει περισσότερο με τη γεύση.Έτσι αποφάσισα να αγοράσω βανίλια αυτή τη φορά.Ομολογώ ότι η βανίλια δεν βγάζει αυτό που είχα πει για τη σοκολάτα (γιδίλα-τραγίλα).Δεν μυρίζει καθόλου.Ίσα ίσα που εμένα όταν την άνοιξα μου θύμισε παιδική τροφή.Και το άρωμα της βανίλιας σε σχέση με άλλες εταιρίες που μετά από λίγες χρήσεις σου μυρίζει έντονα στην Ηρακλής απλά υπάρχει ένα διακριτικό άρωμα.Άλλα στη σοκολάτα επιμένω πως η μυρωδιά είναι έντονη.Τέλος πάντων αυτό είναι υποκειμενικό, κάτι άλλο όμως που παρατήρησα είναι η διαλυτότητα στην οποία σοκολάτα ήταν τέλεια και με ένα απλό σέικερ και λίγο χτύπημα ήταν όλα OK.Τώρα παρατήρησα ότι και με πολύ χτύπημα αφήνει σβόλους.Ίσως να φταίει ότι είναι ελαφρύτερη σαν σκόνη από την σοκολάτα άρα περισσότερη σκόνη και για αυτό να αφήνει σβόλους.(Την κάθε δόση την μετράω με ηλεκτονική ζυγαριά κουζίνας).Έχει κανείς άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα και αν ναι πως μπορώ να το λύσω;Σκέφτηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω μιξεράκι αλλά θέλω να δω αν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος ώστε να αποφύγω την ταλαιπωρία.Επίσης υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να κάνω κάτι εγώ λάθος.Δοκίμασα περισσότερο νερό αλλά πάλι τα ίδια.

----------


## KATERINI 144

το ποιο ευκολο ειναι να τη χτυπας σε φραπιερα, οποιαδηποτε πρωτεινη οχι μονο τη συγκεκριμενη.

----------


## Exci

> Τώρα παρατήρησα ότι και με πολύ χτύπημα αφήνει σβόλους.Ίσως να φταίει ότι είναι ελαφρύτερη σαν σκόνη από την σοκολάτα άρα περισσότερη σκόνη και για αυτό να αφήνει σβόλους.(Την κάθε δόση την μετράω με ηλεκτονική ζυγαριά κουζίνας).Έχει κανείς άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα και αν ναι πως μπορώ να το λύσω;Σκέφτηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω μιξεράκι αλλά θέλω να δω αν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος ώστε να αποφύγω την ταλαιπωρία.Επίσης υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να κάνω κάτι εγώ λάθος.Δοκίμασα περισσότερο νερό αλλά πάλι τα ίδια.


Δε νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει με διαφορα μεταξυ σοκολατας και βανιλιας, καθως παιρνω εδω και μηνες τη συγκεκριμενη γευση. Κατι πρεπει να αλλαξε στην τελευταια παρτιδα, παλιοτερα περα απο τον αφρο δεν ειχα προβλημα, ενω τωρα πρεπει να το αφησω λιγη ωρα και διαλυονται οι (πολλοι ομολογουμενως) σβολοι.

----------


## narta

Ειναι instantized η πρωτεϊνη; Αν οχι ειναι λογικο να αφηνει σβολους

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Γιατί δε δοκιμάζεις να βάλεις 50ml ακόμη νερό? Νομίζω πως θα είναι μια χαρά τότε.

Θα σου πω και τη δική μου γνώμη για τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη μιας και σε 2-3 μέρες θα τη παραγγείλω στη βανίλια της

----------


## jimarazzz

αγνο κ ποιοτικο προιον

----------


## vbatsigr

Τελικα μηπως ειμαι ο μονος που δοκιμασα και τις 3 γευσεις και μου αρεσαν ολες?  :01. Razz: 

Επισης στο θεμα διαλυτοτητας εχω παρατηρησει οτι με το νερο διαλυεται αμεσως ενω με γαλα θελει πολυ πολυ καλο χτυπημα γαια να μην αφησει λιγους σβολους.. (παντα με σεικερ το χτυπαω στο χερι)

Εγω παντως ειμαι ευχαριστημενος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jimarazzz

παιδεια θα βγαλει ο ηρακλης κ καζεινη?

----------


## souezass

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.ειμαι λιγο πριν παραγγειλο και εγω.απλα μια ερωτηση εχω να κανω και αν μπορει καπιος να μου απαντησει.
Απλα θελω να ρωτησω απο πλευρας ποιοτητας αξιζει?Εχει αποτελεσματα?Αυτο μονο.Τωρα ολα τα αλλα για εμενα προσωπικα ειναι πιπες.εχω πιει οτι λαλακια υπαρχει χωρις να εχει καμια εκρισεις η κατι που αν παθω καποια παρενεργεια απο την σκονη.

Μου αρεσε κιολας που στην συγκεκριμενη σκονη υπαρχουν ακομα και επωνιμια κατι πολλυ σπανιο σε τετιοιυ ειδος σκευασμα. :08. Toast: 

Ευχαριστω και παρακαλω οπιος μπορει ας μου απαντησει.

----------


## isis

> Εχει αποτελεσματα?Αυτο μονο.


Tι αποτελέσματα περιμένεις να δεις από μία πρωτεΐνη? Να φουσκώσεις ή να χοροπηδάς? Ένα μέσο είναι , για να συμπληρώσεις τις διατροφικές σου απαιτήσεις σε αμινοξέα , τίποτα περισσότερο.

----------


## Exci

> Καλημέρα σε όλους, για τον Οκτώβρη αποφασίστηκε η εξής προσφορά:
> 
> 7 ΚΙΛΑ ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ SheepGoat Whey: 139 ευρώ - ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΞΟΔΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΗΣ!
> 
> * Οι προσφορά ισχύει μόνο για τα κιλά που αναφέρονται
>  και μέχρι εξαντλήσεως των προβλεπόμενων αποθεμάτων.
> 
> * Διαθέσιμες γεύσεις: ΒΑΝΙΛΙΑ - ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ
> 
> ...


What he said  :01. Smile:

----------


## tupac

παιδια σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω κ εγω αυτη την πρωτεινη κ θελω να σας ρωτησω κατι..η μεταφορα ειναι με εξοδα της εταιρειας οσα κιλα κ να παραγγειλεις?εγω θελω να παρω για αρχη 1 κιλο και επειδη ειναι μικρη παραγγελια θα πληρωσω μεταφορικα εξοδα η μονο την τιμη της συσκευασιας?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Εαν πληρωσεις με καταθεση στε αριθμο τραπεζης δε θα πληρωσεις τιποτα παραπανω.
Αν πληρωσεις με αντικαταβολη πληρωνεις +3 ευρω, όσα κιλα κι αν παρεις. 
Εγω προτιμω την αντικαταβολη για να μη μπλεκω σε ουρες τραπεζων και κινηση στο κεντρο.

----------


## Geo84

> What he said


Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος αλλά...

4 κιλά = 80 ευρώ. Δηλαδή 20 ευρώ το κιλό.

7 κιλά χ 20 = 140

Δηλαδή γλιτώνω ένα ευρώ.

8 κιλά να πάρω 160 ευρώ θα δώσω.

Δε την καταλαβαίνω αυτή τη προσφορά.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σωστη η παρατηρηση σου.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Cash

:01. ROFL: 

ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ακυρη προσφορα...


πηρε φιλος και τη δοκιμασα..

οντως η γευση ειναι ψιλοαπαισια... και κυριως η μυρωδια...
η συσκευασια επισης απαισια..

δεν περιμενεις κατι διαφορετικο βεβαια για αρχη οκ.τουλαχιστον ας ειναι καλη...

γιατι με το ιδιο κοστος εχεις στο σπιτι σου και reflex...

----------


## Geo84

Η γεύση βανίλια και φρούτα του δάσους που έχω δοκιμάσει είναι αρκετά καλές. Η συσκευασία δε με απασχολεί καθόλου άμα θες στη τελική κρατάς ένα κουτί της on το πλένεις και ρίχνεις μέσα τη σκόνη. Το ίδιο και με το σκουπ. Έρχεται την άλλη μέρα σπίτι μου και επίσης και γω πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ ποιοτική και όχι αλευρόσκονη όπως λένε μερικοί κακεντρεχής. Τέλος είναι ελληνική και θα τη στηρίξω. Το ότι με το ίδιο κόστος έχεις reflex οκ ντάξει άμα νομίζεις ότι δεν έχει μέσα διάφορα φτιαξίματα όπως όλες σχεδόν οι εμπορικές. Εγώ απλά έκρινα την προσφορά. Η προηγούμενη ήταν σουπερ. Κάτι δεν υπολόγισε καλά ο Μιχάλης μάλλον το σκέφτηκε με τα 65 ευρώ της τρίκιλης.

----------


## Bane

> Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος αλλά...
> 
> 4 κιλά = 80 ευρώ. Δηλαδή 20 ευρώ το κιλό.
> 
> 7 κιλά χ 20 = 140
> 
> Δηλαδή γλιτώνω ένα ευρώ.
> 
> 8 κιλά να πάρω 160 ευρώ θα δώσω.
> ...


Και 3 ευρώ η αντικαταβολή, γλυτώνεις 4Ε. Εγώ πάντος το χτύπησα, κονομήσαμε πρωτείνη για όλο τον χρόνο.

----------


## Geo84

Σωστά αυτό το ξέχασα.

Αλλά και πάλι χωρίς προσφορά μπορείς να μην πληρώσεις την αντικαταβολή πληρώνοντας μέσω τραπέζης.

Ειδικά άμα σκεφτείς οτι στην αρχή δε πλήρωνες καθόλου αντικαταβολή και τώρα συνυπολογίζεται στην προσφορά.

----------


## Exci

> Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος αλλά...
> 
> 4 κιλά = 80 ευρώ. Δηλαδή 20 ευρώ το κιλό.
> 
> 7 κιλά χ 20 = 140
> 
> Δηλαδή γλιτώνω ένα ευρώ.
> 
> 8 κιλά να πάρω 160 ευρώ θα δώσω.
> ...


Ναι αλλα η τιμη δεν ειναι σταθερη 20 ευρω. Οσο παραπανω παιρνεις μειωνεται.
7=4+3=145ευρω. Δεν λεω οτι ειναι κατι το σουπερ, απλα εξηγω λιγο καλυτερα  :01. Razz:

----------


## No Cash

> Η γεύση βανίλια και φρούτα του δάσους που έχω δοκιμάσει είναι αρκετά καλές. Η συσκευασία δε με απασχολεί καθόλου άμα θες στη τελική κρατάς ένα κουτί της on το πλένεις και ρίχνεις μέσα τη σκόνη. Το ίδιο και με το σκουπ. Έρχεται την άλλη μέρα σπίτι μου και επίσης και γω πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ ποιοτική και όχι αλευρόσκονη όπως λένε μερικοί κακεντρεχής. Τέλος είναι ελληνική και θα τη στηρίξω. Το ότι με το ίδιο κόστος έχεις reflex οκ ντάξει άμα νομίζεις ότι δεν έχει μέσα διάφορα φτιαξίματα όπως όλες σχεδόν οι εμπορικές. Εγώ απλά έκρινα την προσφορά. Η προηγούμενη ήταν σουπερ. Κάτι δεν υπολόγισε καλά ο Μιχάλης μάλλον το σκέφτηκε με τα 65 ευρώ της τρίκιλης.



για τη συσκευασια συμφωνω...

ποιοτικη μπορει να ειναι... αλλα δεν πιστευω πως θα ειναι καλυτερη απο ΟΝ.. reflex και τα λοιπα...
ας εχουν φτιαξιματα... και παλι πιστευω πως ειναι πιο "αποδοτικες" απο την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ... ετσι φανταζομαι φυσικα δεν μπορω να ειμαι βεβαιος...

καλα το γεγονος πως ειναι ελληνικη δεν με κοπτει καθολου... αν στα ιδια λεφτα ηταν και μια αλβανικη τουρκικη γαλλικη ισπανικη και ηταν καλυτερες θα προτιμουσα τις αλλες......  δεν θα κατσω να πειραματιστω ουτε με την τσεπη μου ουτε με το σωμα μου επειδη ειναι ελληνικη...

----------


## Geo84

> Ναι αλλα η τιμη δεν ειναι σταθερη 20 ευρω. Οσο παραπανω παιρνεις μειωνεται.
> 7=4+3=145ευρω. Δεν λεω οτι ειναι κατι το σουπερ, απλα εξηγω λιγο καλυτερα


Κάτσε ρε sexci γιατί εσύ θα με τρελάνεις.

Υπολογίζεις το πακέτο ως εξής...

4 κιλά = 80 ευρώ

3 κιλά = 65 ευρώ

Σύνολο 145 οπότε λες ότι γλιτώνεις 6 ευρώ και την αντικαταβολή άντε σου λέω εγώ. Που τη γλιτώνεις έτσι και αλλιώς με κατάθεση σε τράπεζα (σιγά τα ωα)

Με τη λογική σου λοιπόν.

ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ 7 ΚΙΛΑ οπότε παίρνεις αναλογικά έστω και σεντς παράπάνω από 20 ευρώ το κομμάτι απ ότι θα έπερνες άμα έπερνες σκέτα τα 4 κιλά.

Οπότε τι πιο πολλά πιο φτηνά....

Εφόσον παίρνω πάνω από 4 κιλά τα υπολογίζω όλα τα κομμάτια 20 ευρώ το κιλό. Και αυτό βγαίνει 140 ευρώ. Δηλαδή ακόμα πιστεύω ότι γλιτώνω μονάχα ένα ευρώ.

Έτσι το σκέφτομαι εγώ....

Για σκέψου το καλύτερα....

Να στο πω αλλιώς. Άμα παραγγήλω 8κιλά 160 ευρώ και πληρώσω και σε τράπεζα και εσυ την προσφορά. Τι έχεις κερδίσει σε σχέση με μένα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η λογικη μου είναι ότι για 1-2-3 ευρω διαφορα εγω δεν θα φορτωνόμουν 7 κιλα ιδιας πρωτεινης,παρα μονο αν μου χαρίζανε άλλο 1 κιλο π.χ., αυτο θεωρω προσφορα...
Εγω μετα από 4-5 κουτια ψιλοβαρέθηκα την γευση της (κατι που είναι φυσικο) και άλλαξα προιον.Θα επανελθω καποια στιγμη.

----------


## kyriakos23

> Η λογικη μου είναι ότι για 1-2-3 ευρω διαφορα εγω δεν θα φορτωνόμουν 7 κιλα ιδιας πρωτεινης,παρα μονο αν μου χαρίζανε άλλο 1 κιλο π.χ., αυτο θεωρω προσφορα...
> Εγω μετα από 4-5 κουτια ψιλοβαρέθηκα την γευση της (κατι που είναι φυσικο) και άλλαξα προιον.Θα επανελθω καποια στιγμη.



+100000 2-3 ευρω δεν ειναι προσφορα

----------


## manos_

> για τη συσκευασια συμφωνω...
> 
> ποιοτικη μπορει να ειναι... αλλα δεν πιστευω πως θα ειναι καλυτερη απο ΟΝ.. reflex και τα λοιπα...
> ας εχουν φτιαξιματα... και παλι πιστευω πως ειναι πιο "αποδοτικες" απο την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ... ετσι φανταζομαι φυσικα δεν μπορω να ειμαι βεβαιος...
> 
> καλα το γεγονος πως ειναι ελληνικη δεν με κοπτει καθολου... αν στα ιδια λεφτα ηταν και μια αλβανικη τουρκικη γαλλικη ισπανικη και ηταν καλυτερες θα προτιμουσα τις αλλες......  δεν θα κατσω να πειραματιστω ουτε με την τσεπη μου ουτε με το σωμα μου επειδη ειναι ελληνικη...


To αυτο. Οταν βλεπεις ενα προιον να υπερασπιζετε τον τιτλο του ως ελληνικο προιον συνηθως στριβεις στην γωνια.

----------


## thegravijia

> To αυτο. Οταν βλεπεις ενα προιον να υπερασπιζετε τον τιτλο του ως ελληνικο προιον συνηθως στριβεις στην γωνια.


ναι φιλε να σαι σιγουρος πως η on και οι υπολοιπες για την υγεια σου νοιαζοντε και οχι για την τσεπα τους...

----------


## manos_

> ναι φιλε να σαι σιγουρος πως η on και οι υπολοιπες για την υγεια σου νοιαζοντε και οχι για την τσεπα τους...


Ολοι τα λεφτα σου θελουν αδερφε εχεις δει κανεναν να γραφει στην συσκευασια οτι ενα μεσο σωμα μη φαρμακομενου ερασιτεχνη μπορει να αποροφησει μονο 3 σκουπ πρωτεινης την μερα?Παρολαυτα θα προτιμησω τις καταξιωμενες εταιριες οχι ως ασφαλεια αλλα ως προς τεχνογνωσια και τελικο προιον.Εγω αυτο που ειπα ειναι οτι το οτι τονιζετε οτι ειναι Η ΜΟΝΗ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ η κατι τετοιο πως το γραφει με απωθει τραγικα γιατι χρησιμοποιει το συναισθημα σου.Παμε να παρουμε την πολη κτλ αν με πιανεις.

----------


## thegravijia

> Ολοι τα λεφτα σου θελουν αδερφε εχεις δει κανεναν να γραφει στην συσκευασια οτι ενα μεσο σωμα μη φαρμακομενου ερασιτεχνη μπορει να αποροφησει μονο 3 σκουπ πρωτεινης την μερα? δεν ισχυει Παρολαυτα θα προτιμησω τις καταξιωμενες εταιριες οχι ως ασφαλεια αλλα ως προς τεχνογνωσια και τελικο προιον.


τεσπα...οκ παω πασο .ναΙ ολοι την τσεπα τους κοιτανε

----------


## manos_

Και ομως ισχυει.Αρκει να ρωτησεις τα καταλληλα ατομα.Αντε τεσσερα σε πολυ δυνατες προπονησεις.Αυτο ειναι αποδεδειγμενο ιατρικα.Αν παιρνεις φαρμακα αλλαζει το θεμα.

----------


## kyriakos23

αν καπιος θελει 200γρ. πρωτεινη π.χ που το καθε σκουπ ειναι περιπου 24γρ γιατι μονο 3 σκουπ?

----------


## Polyneikos

Προφανως εννοεις να αντικαταστησεις όλη την ποσότητα της ημερησιας αναγκαιας πρωτεινης από τροφη παιρνωντας την αποκλειστικα από συμπληρωμα;;

----------


## Levrone

> αν καπιος θελει 200γρ. πρωτεινη π.χ που το καθε σκουπ ειναι περιπου 24γρ γιατι μονο 3 σκουπ?


γιατι θα παρει και τ αλλα απ την τροφη

----------


## Bane

Είδαμε πρόσφατα με την Σαλμονέλλα πόσο μαμάτη είναι η τεχνογνωσία και το QC που έχουν οι μεγάλες και καταξιομένες εταιρείες.

----------


## isis

> Είδαμε πρόσφατα με την Σαλμονέλλα πόσο μαμάτη είναι η τεχνογνωσία και το QC που έχουν οι μεγάλες και καταξιομένες εταιρείες.


  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thegravijia

> Και ομως ισχυει.Αρκει να ρωτησεις τα καταλληλα ατομα.Αντε τεσσερα σε πολυ δυνατες προπονησεις - που κολαει αυτο ..οτι να ναι.. .Αυτο ειναι αποδεδειγμενο ιατρικαδωσε λινκ απο την ερευνα.Αν παιρνεις φαρμακα αλλαζει το θεμα.


κοιτα φιλε..
κατσε διαβασε λιγο..και ασε τι λενε οι ειδικοι στα γυμναστηρια...

----------


## Levrone

μα γιατι ειναι αναγκη να παρει καποιος μια ΟΝ ή ξερω γω τι..

ας παρει μια ΙNKOSPOR .

και ειναι και ακριβη , αφου ντε και καλα θελετε να δωσετε φραγκα!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## thegravijia

αλλο λεμε κωστη ...
ο φιλος λεει οτι μονο 3 σκουπ μπορεις να αφομοιωσεις...

----------


## Levrone

α συγνωμη , πρωτη φορα το ξανακανω

----------


## kyriakos23

αν πιεις 4 η 5 σκουπ?

----------


## Exci

> Να στο πω αλλιώς. Άμα παραγγήλω 8κιλά 160 ευρώ και πληρώσω και σε τράπεζα και εσυ την προσφορά. Τι έχεις κερδίσει σε σχέση με μένα.


Οπως ειπα και πιο πανω..Παιρνεις παραπανω κιλα? Τα πληρωνεις φτηνοτερα. Αν παρεις παραπανω κιλα απο την προσφορα προφανως θα τα πληρωσεις και φτηνοτερα (ακομα και απο την προσφορα), δεν καταλαβαινω που κολας.

Oπως κερδιζει καποιος που παιρνει 2 κιλα εναντι καποιου που παιρνει 1 κιλο, ετσι κερδιζεις και συ με 8 κιλα εναντι των 7 (η και λιγοτερων).

----------


## No Cash

Καλα μην τρελαινεστε...   

οι μεγαλες και αξιοπιστες εως ενα βαθμο εταιρειες ειναι μια "safe" επιλογη...


την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ γιατι να κατσω εγω να την τεσταρω και να μην την επιλεξω οταν θεωρηθει πλεον ως μια ικανοποιητικα ποιοτικη και "αποδοτικη" πρωτεινη...

με λιγα λογια τα σκαω που τα σκαω... δεν θελω να μαθω μετα απο λιγο καιρο οτι εδινα 80αρια για μια "απατη".... υποθετικα παντα δε την θεωρω απατη...

----------


## manos_

> κοιτα φιλε..
> κατσε διαβασε λιγο..και ασε τι λενε οι ειδικοι στα γυμναστηρια...


Ναι κοιτα εμενα δεν με ενδιαφερει τι λεει ο μπαμπης ο σουγιας και ο μητσος ο γκοτζιλας που διαβαζει ολη μερα ερευνες και ποσταρει σε φορουμ.Το συγκεκριμενο θεμα το ψαχνω εδω και εναμιση χρονο ετσι για να δω ποσα λεφτα εχασα και ποσο καταπονησα το συκωτι μου αδικα , και τις απαντησεις που θελω τις πηρα απο εναν γιατρο που κατεβαινε σε αγωνες , απο ενα παιδι που εκανε σεμιναρια για αθλητικα συμπληρωματα στην αμερικη και απο ατομο που κατεβαζε αθλητες σε αγωνες. Το σωμα σου μπορει να λαβει ενα συγκεκριμενο αριθμο αμινοξεων απο συμπληρωματα και αυτα ειναι 3  με 4 σκουπ πρωτεινης και μια ποσοτητα απο αμινοξεα οχι σκονη.Αυτο και τελος γιατι βαριεμαι να ερχομαι σε αντιπαραθεση σε φορουμ.

----------


## No Cash

> Μια προσφορα ISOLATE 5kg στα *** εuro πως σας ακουγετε?



μια αρκετα καλη τιμη... οχι κατι πολυ φοβερο...
επισης εξαρταται για ποια isolate μιλαμε...

δεδομενου πως παιρνω 4.4Kg reflex στα *** δεν τη θεωρησα τιποτα φοβερο..

----------


## NASSER

*S. KTISTAKIS και No Cash ειστε εκτος τοπικ και δεν ειναι σωστο στο τοπικ μιας εταιρείας επισημα χορηγου του site να επιτραπει να μιλατε για προσφορες αλλων εταιρειών καθως και η αναφορα σε τιμες αλλων εταιρειών εκτός των χορηγών ειναι απαγορευμένες.*

----------


## No Cash

> *S. KTISTAKIS και No Cash ειστε εκτος τοπικ και δεν ειναι σωστο στο τοπικ μιας εταιρείας επισημα χορηγου του site να επιτραπει να μιλατε για προσφορες αλλων εταιρειών καθως και η αναφορα σε τιμες αλλων εταιρειών εκτός των χορηγών ειναι απαγορευμένες.*



δεκτο το πρωτο..

αλλα σε αλλο topic δεν θα μπορουσαμε να μιλησουμε για τιμες διαφορων προιοντων??

----------


## NASSER

> δεκτο το πρωτο..
> 
> αλλα σε αλλο topic δεν θα μπορουσαμε να μιλησουμε για τιμες διαφορων προιοντων??


μπορειτε σε προσωπικα μηνυματα να το κανετε ελευθερα. Σε αλλα τοπικ μπορειτε να γραφετε για προσφορες αλλα οχι για τιμες! Εκτος αν αναφερεστε σε προιοντα των χορηγων του site.

----------


## Machiavelli

> Το σωμα σου μπορει να λαβει ενα συγκεκριμενο αριθμο αμινοξεων απο συμπληρωματα και αυτα ειναι 3  με 4 σκουπ πρωτεινης και μια ποσοτητα απο αμινοξεα οχι σκονη.


Δηλαδή ο οργανισμός έχει ένα όριο λήψης αμινοξέων από σκόνη; Μπορείς να το τεκμηριώσεις κάπως αυτό; Γιατί είχα την εντύπωση ότι είτε σκόνη είτε φαγητό, πρώτα διασπάται και μετά γίνεται αμινοξέα και πρωτεΐνη και ο,τι άλλο.
Φιλικά πάντα και με διάθεση για κουβέντα.

----------


## isis

> Δηλαδή ο οργανισμός έχει ένα όριο λήψης αμινοξέων από σκόνη;


Όπως συμβαίνει με όλα τα διατροφικά στοιχεία έτσι είναι και με τα αμινοξέα , όσο χρειάζεται θα πάρει ο οργανισμός , αν είναι αφομοιώσιμα τα θρεπτικά στοιχεία , το υπόλοιπο θα το αποβάλλει.

----------


## Ballbreaker

Kαι πραγματικη τροφη να παρεις νομιζω δεν αφομοιωνεται ολη σωνει και καλα...αν φας τρια κοτοπουλα δεν επεται οτι θα αξιοποιησεις ολη την πρωτεινη τους...

----------


## Machiavelli

> Όπως συμβαίνει με όλα τα διατροφικά στοιχεία έτσι είναι και με τα αμινοξέα , όσο χρειάζεται θα πάρει ο οργανισμός , αν είναι αφομοιώσιμα τα θρεπτικά στοιχεία , το υπόλοιπο θα το αποβάλλει.


Ναι αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Εγώ ρώτησα για όριο λήψης αμινοξέων ΑΠΟ ΣΚΟΝΗ. Γενικά σαφώς υπάρχει κάποιο όριο. Δηλαδή αυτός στηρίζει ότι (για παράδειγμα) η σκόνη μπορεί να μας καλύψει μέχρι το 30% και το υπόλοιπο 70% πρέπει να είναι από τροφές, δηλαδή αν πάρει σκόνη δεν μπορεί να καλυφθεί.

----------


## Geo84

> Οπως ειπα και πιο πανω..Παιρνεις παραπανω κιλα? Τα πληρωνεις φτηνοτερα. Αν παρεις παραπανω κιλα απο την προσφορα προφανως θα τα πληρωσεις και φτηνοτερα (ακομα και απο την προσφορα), δεν καταλαβαινω που κολας.
> 
> Oπως κερδιζει καποιος που παιρνει 2 κιλα εναντι καποιου που παιρνει 1 κιλο, ετσι κερδιζεις και συ με 8 κιλα εναντι των 7 (η και λιγοτερων).



Δε κατάλαβες τι είπα αν και τα έγραψα αρκετά διαφωτιστικά. Ξαναδιάβασε το τελευταίο μου ποστ προσεκτικά.

----------


## No Cash

> μπορειτε σε προσωπικα μηνυματα να το κανετε ελευθερα. Σε αλλα τοπικ μπορειτε να γραφετε για προσφορες αλλα οχι για τιμες! Εκτος αν αναφερεστε σε προιοντα των χορηγων του site.



να πω πως διαφωνω καθετα με αυτη τη λογικη η οποια δεν με βρισκει καθολου μα καθολου συμφωνο.... αλλα τη σεβομαι μιας και αποτελει ορο του forum... και τελειωνει εδω.

----------


## manos_

> Δηλαδή ο οργανισμός έχει ένα όριο λήψης αμινοξέων από σκόνη; Μπορείς να το τεκμηριώσεις κάπως αυτό; Γιατί είχα την εντύπωση ότι είτε σκόνη είτε φαγητό, πρώτα διασπάται και μετά γίνεται αμινοξέα και πρωτεΐνη και ο,τι άλλο.
> Φιλικά πάντα και με διάθεση για κουβέντα.


Μεσες ακρες μου εξηγησαν γιατι δεν τα θυμαμαι καλα καλα καθοτι προφορικα οτι ο οργανισμος διασπαει διαφορετικα την σκονη και την περναει στο αιμα απο την στερεα τροφη η τα αμινοξεα σε χαπια που ειναι διπεπτιδια τριπεπτιδια και απο ενα σημειο και μετα γινετε waste product.Οταν ακους το ιδιο ακριβως πραγμα με λιγο διαφορετικα λογια απο τρεις τεσσερις ανθρωπους που το κατεχουν το θεμα ε δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τυχαιο.Και εγω δεν το πιστευα οταν μου το προτοειπαν αλλα τελικα πειστηκα.Επισης τα αμινοξεα σε χαπια υπολογιζονται διαφορετικα σαν αποτελεσμα ως προς την ποσοτητα της πρωτεινης που λαμβανει το σωμα αλλα παιδια δεν τα θυμαμαι να σας τα εξηγησω.Στο διαταυτα  παιρνω 3 σκουπ και αμινοξεα πριν τα γευματα και βλεπω καλυτερα αποτελεσματα ως προς την αναρωση παρα οταν βαραγα πολλα σκουπ πρωτεινη.

p.s. Tα γελακια στα quote mr gravija δεν σε τιμανε ιδιαιτερα.

----------


## The Rock

Τι λέτε βρε παλικάρια ? Συγνώμη κιόλας αλλά θα μπερδέψετε και τους ουδέτερους ...
Όλες οι πρωτεϊνες από όποια πηγή και να τις πάρουμε είτε είναι από βοδινό είτε από χοιρινό είτε από λιπαρά ψάρια είτε από κοτόπουλο είναι πρωτεϊνες ... έχουν την ίδια χημική σύσταση ...
Από κει και πέρα ανάλογα με την πηγή της αλλάζει και ο χρόνος διάσπασης και αφομίωσης ώστε να είναι διαθέσιμα τα αμινοξέα στον οργανισμό ...
Καλά ως εδώ ?
Μόνο ο χρόνος αλλάζει ..άρα και η διαθεσιμότητα ..

Το ίδιο πράγμα είναι και με τον σύνθετο υδατάνθρακα πχ .. είτε τον πα΄ρουμε από την πατάτα είτε από το ρύζι είτε από τα μακαρόνια΄ο οργανισμός δεν θα καταλάβει καμία διαφορά ... το άμυλο είναι άμυλο ... η ποσότητα αλλάζει σε αυτή την περίπτωση και μόνο .. Ελπίζω να μην σας μπέρδεψα ....

Ο οργανισμός του καθενός αφομιώνει όση πρωτεϊνη χρειάζεται και δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός είτε είναι από σκόνη είτε από τροφή ...

'Οταν λέω "όση χρειάζεται" θέλω να πω ότι αυτό εξαρτάται καθαρά από την ανάπτυξη του μυοσκελετικού συστήματος του εκάστοτε οργανισμού ...
Όταν ο οργανισμός δεν έχει την κατάλληλη μυοσκελετική μάζα για να αφομιώσει το εκάστοτε ποσό πρωτεϊνης ,δεν το χρησιμοποιεί και το αποβάλλει ..

Ελπίζω να σας έλυσα κάποιες απορίες ..
Φιλικά και ότι απορίες ρωτήστε ..

----------


## Bane

> Τι λέτε βρε παλικάρια ? Συγνώμη κιόλας αλλά θα μπερδέψετε και τους ουδέτερους ...
> Όλες οι πρωτεϊνες από όποια πηγή και να τις πάρουμε είτε είναι από βοδινό είτε από χοιρινό είτε από λιπαρά ψάρια είτε από κοτόπουλο είναι πρωτεϊνες ... έχουν την ίδια χημική σύσταση ...
> Από κει και πέρα ανάλογα με την πηγή της αλλάζει και ο χρόνος διάσπασης και αφομίωσης ώστε να είναι διαθέσιμα τα αμινοξέα στον οργανισμό ...


Όχι. Οι πρωτείνες διαφοροποιούνται:
-Στην ταχύτητα αφομοίωσης
-Στο ποσοστό αφομοίωσης (Biological Value, B.V.)
-Στο προφίλ αμινοξέων που περιέχουν(μας ενδιαφέρουν κυρίως τα απαραίτητα αμινοξέα).
-Σε ορισμένα κλάσματα πολυ-δι-τρι πεπτιδίων τα οποία μπορεί να έχουν επιπλέον απόδοση και ανάρροση(βλέπε Conelly)
-Στις επιπλέον ουσίες που "κουβαλάει" η πηγή τους(π.χ. φυτοσοιστρογόνα στην σόγια).

Το ποσοστό αφομοίωσης της πρωτείνης "παίζει" από πάρα πολλούς παράγοντες (ηπατική και νεφρική κάθαρση, λειτουθργική ικανότητα προτεασών του εντέρου, κατάσταση του ΓΕΣ, ορμονικό κ.τ.λ.) που το να πεις ότι είναι ένα fixed ποσό για όλους τους ανθρώπους είναι ματαιοπονία. Εγώ προσωπικά συνιστώ γύρω στα 30 γραμ. απορροφίσημης πρωτείνης ανά γεύμα αλλά είναι απλά guideline).
Υ.Γ. Ένας εύκολος και πρακτικός τρόπος να υπολογίσει κανείς χονδρικά την ικανότητα απορρόφησης πρωτείνης που έχει είναι με stick μέτρησης αμμονίας στα ούρα.

----------


## The Rock

> Όχι. Οι πρωτείνες διαφοροποιούνται:
> -Στην ταχύτητα αφομοίωσης
> -Στο ποσοστό αφομοίωσης (Biological Value, B.V.)
> -Στο προφίλ αμινοξέων που περιέχουν(μας ενδιαφέρουν κυρίως τα απαραίτητα αμινοξέα).
> -Σε ορισμένα κλάσματα πολυ-δι-τρι πεπτιδίων τα οποία μπορεί να έχουν επιπλέον απόδοση και ανάρροση(βλέπε Conelly)
> -Στις επιπλέον ουσίες που "κουβαλάει" η πηγή τους(π.χ. φυτοσοιστρογόνα στην σόγια).
> 
> Το ποσοστό αφομοίωσης της πρωτείνης "παίζει" από πάρα πολλούς παράγοντες (ηπατική και νεφρική κάθαρση, λειτουθργική ικανότητα προτεασών του εντέρου, κατάσταση του ΓΕΣ, ορμονικό κ.τ.λ.) που το να πεις ότι είναι ένα fixed ποσό για όλους τους ανθρώπους είναι ματαιοπονία. Εγώ προσωπικά συνιστώ γύρω στα 30 γραμ. απορροφίσημης πρωτείνης ανά γεύμα αλλά είναι απλά guideline).
> Υ.Γ. Ένας εύκολος και πρακτικός τρόπος να υπολογίσει κανείς χονδρικά την ικανότητα απορρόφησης πρωτείνης που έχει είναι με stick μέτρησης αμμονίας στα ούρα.


Τι είπα λάθος όσον αφορά την αφομίωση και τους χρόνους  ? (γιατί για τα άλλα δεν έκανα λόγο..ούτε και τα παιδιά)

Δεν σε αμφισβητώ απλά αν κατανοήσω ή να ξεδιαλύνω κάτι καλύτερα σε περίπτωση που κάπου χάθηκα ..

----------


## Bane

> Τι είπα λάθος όσον αφορά την αφομίωση και τους χρόνους  ? (γιατί για τα άλλα δεν έκανα λόγο..ούτε και τα παιδιά)
> 
> Δεν σε αμφισβητώ απλά αν κατανοήσω ή να ξεδιαλύνω κάτι καλύτερα σε περίπτωση που κάπου χάθηκα ..


Έκανες λάθος στο ότι όλες οι πρωτείνες έχουν την ίδια χημική σύσταση. 
 :02. Welcome: Φιλικά.

----------


## The Rock

> Έκανες λάθος στο ότι όλες οι πρωτείνες έχουν την ίδια χημική σύσταση. 
> Φιλικά.


Αααααα ναι έχεις δίκιο ! Ευχαριστώ ! 
Ναι θυμήθηκα ... 
Αλβουμινές,καζείνες,γαλακταλβουμίνες .... 
Μπορώ να σε ρωτήσω κάτι ?
Ψάχνω καιρό αλλά δεν έχω βρει πολύ υλικό όσν αφορά το χρονικό διάστημα που μεσολαβεί για να διασπαστεί και αν αφομιωθεί με διαθέσιμα αμινοξέα στον οργανισμό κάθε πηγή πρωτείνης .. έχω βέβαια κάποιες σημειώσεις αλλά έχεις να μου παραθέσεις κάποια έρευνα ?

----------


## Bane

http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/abstract/139/9/1707
Το ίδιο journal έχει πολλά αρθράκια σχετικά με το θέμα.

----------


## The Rock

> http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/abstract/139/9/1707
> Το ίδιο journal έχει πολλά αρθράκια σχετικά με το θέμα.


Ευχαριστώ θα το διαβάσω και θα σου πώ !

----------


## Machiavelli

> Όχι. Οι πρωτείνες διαφοροποιούνται:
> -Στην ταχύτητα αφομοίωσης
> -Στο ποσοστό αφομοίωσης (Biological Value, B.V.)
> -Στο προφίλ αμινοξέων που περιέχουν(μας ενδιαφέρουν κυρίως τα απαραίτητα αμινοξέα).
> -Σε ορισμένα κλάσματα πολυ-δι-τρι πεπτιδίων τα οποία μπορεί να έχουν επιπλέον απόδοση και ανάρροση(βλέπε Conelly)
> -Στις επιπλέον ουσίες που "κουβαλάει" η πηγή τους(π.χ. φυτοσοιστρογόνα στην σόγια).
> 
> Το ποσοστό αφομοίωσης της πρωτείνης "παίζει" από πάρα πολλούς παράγοντες (ηπατική και νεφρική κάθαρση, λειτουθργική ικανότητα προτεασών του εντέρου, κατάσταση του ΓΕΣ, ορμονικό κ.τ.λ.) που το να πεις ότι είναι ένα fixed ποσό για όλους τους ανθρώπους είναι ματαιοπονία. Εγώ προσωπικά συνιστώ γύρω στα 30 γραμ. απορροφίσημης πρωτείνης ανά γεύμα αλλά είναι απλά guideline).
> Υ.Γ. Ένας εύκολος και πρακτικός τρόπος να υπολογίσει κανείς χονδρικά την ικανότητα απορρόφησης πρωτείνης που έχει είναι με stick μέτρησης αμμονίας στα ούρα.


Ωραία αυτά έχω διαβάσει κι εγώ. Απλά ήθελα να καταλήξω στο ότι ο οργανισμός αν μπορεί να αφομοιώσει είτε αμινοξέα είτε πρωτεΐνες μπορεί να τα αφομοιώσει στο maximum είτε από σκόνη είτε από τροφή (χωρίς φυσικά να συνιστάται). Είμαι λάθος;

----------


## souezass

καλησπερα ξανα.δεν γνωριζω αλλα απο οσα βλεπω και ακουω η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη οπως και πολλες αλλες ( επωνυμες και ανωνυμες ) ειναι συπληρωματα αδελφια.ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω γτ τοσο αντιπαραθεση για ενα προιον οπου ειναι ελληνικο.το αν αφομίωνη η οχι αυτο θα το δουμε στο μελλον.απο μυνηματα πολλων που την εχουν ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ εχω δει πως αξηζει να την παρεις.τωρα ολα τα αλλα για εμενα οπως και πολλα μελοι εδω μεσα ειναι περιττα.

εχω παρει απιρες σκονες εδω και 3 χρονια που κανω βαρη.ολες μα ολες ηταν αλευρια.και μαλιστα εχω δοσει πολλα σε φραγκα.ισως επειδη και εγω δεν γνωριζα πολλα πανω σε αυτο το θεμα.εγω την παραγγειλα και απο δευτερα περιμενω να την παρω.

δεν θελω να ερθω σε αντιπαραθεση με κανεναν.αλλα ρε μαγγες ελεος.....το κουραζετε χωρις ειλικρινα λογο.το τη θα παρει ο καθενας μας ειναι στην κριση του και στην τσεπη του πανω απο ολα.οπιος γουσταρει αγοραζει οπιος δεν γουσταρει περνει τις επωνυμες.τουλαχιστον αυτη απο τη εχω δει εχει μια επωνυμια με *ονοματεπωνυμο*.

τωρα μια ερωτηση και θελω να μου απαντηση καπιος που να εχει παρει την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη.μιλισα με τον μιχαλη και μου ειπε δεν εχει scoop μεσα.ποση ποσοτητα να παρω?εχω ενα scoop που περνει 40γρ. σκονης.ακομα σκεφτομε να βαλω στην μεταπροπονητηκη και Δεξτρόζη οπου 8α παρω απο φαρμακειο.ποση ποσοτητα Δεξτρόζη να βαλω? και ενα ακομα.ποση ποσοτητα γαλα η νερου στο σεικερ.

Ευχαριστω και καλες προπονησεις. :05. Weights:

----------


## GZ84

Γέμιζε το σκούπ που έχεις, πίεζέ το και λίγο να κάτσει καλά η σκόνη και να βάλεις όση παίρνει και εγώ σου προτείνω να τη πίνεις με γάλα το πρωί και το βράδυ πριν τον ύπνο. Έτσι έκανα κάποτε, μετά έβαζα νερό και τώρα επέστρεψα στο γάλα.

Γάλα ή νερό, βάζε γύρω στα 250μλ. Μετά τη προπόνηση νερό βέβαια και ύστερα από 45' τρως πλήρη στέρεα τροφή.

Δεξτρόζη δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται να βάλεις... πάντως από αναλογία αν πχ είσαι 100 κιλά βάλε κάτι λιγότερο σε σκόνη. 80γρ. πχ έτσι προτείνουν οι περισσότεροι τουλάχιστον. Εγώ πάντως τη δεξτρο την έκοψα - όχι για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο λόγο.

----------


## thegravijia

> καλησπερα ξανα.δεν γνωριζω αλλα απο οσα βλεπω και ακουω η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη οπως και πολλες αλλες ( επωνυμες και ανωνυμες ) ειναι συπληρωματα αδελφια.ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω γτ τοσο αντιπαραθεση για ενα προιον οπου ειναι ελληνικο.*το αν αφομίωνη η οχι αυτο θα το δουμε στο μελλον.????  τι θελει να  πει ο ποιητης/?*απο μυνηματα πολλων που την εχουν ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ εχω δει πως αξηζει να την παρεις.τωρα ολα τα αλλα για εμενα οπως και πολλα μελοι εδω μεσα ειναι περιττα.
> 
> *εχω παρει απιρες σκονες εδω και 3 χρονια που κανω βαρη.ολες μα ολες ηταν αλευρια. δηλ τι περιμενες να γινει?????* και μαλιστα εχω δοσει πολλα σε φραγκα.ισως επειδη και εγω δεν γνωριζα πολλα πανω σε αυτο το θεμα.εγω την παραγγειλα και απο δευτερα περιμενω να την παρω.
> 
> δεν θελω να ερθω σε αντιπαραθεση με κανεναν.αλλα ρε μαγγες ελεος.....το κουραζετε χωρις ειλικρινα λογο.το τη θα παρει ο καθενας μας ειναι στην κριση του και στην τσεπη του πανω απο ολα.οπιος γουσταρει αγοραζει οπιος δεν γουσταρει περνει τις επωνυμες.τουλαχιστον αυτη απο τη εχω δει εχει μια επωνυμια με *ονοματεπωνυμο*.
> 
> τωρα μια ερωτηση και θελω να μου απαντηση καπιος που να εχει παρει την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη.μιλισα με τον μιχαλη και μου ειπε δεν εχει scoop μεσα.ποση ποσοτητα να παρω?εχω ενα scoop που περνει 40γρ. σκονης.ακομα σκεφτομε να βαλω στην μεταπροπονητηκη και Δεξτρόζη οπου 8α παρω απο φαρμακειο.ποση ποσοτητα Δεξτρόζη να βαλω? και ενα ακομα.ποση ποσοτητα γαλα η νερου στο σεικερ.
> 
> Ευχαριστω και καλες προπονησεις.


/

----------


## Bane

> τουλαχιστον αυτη απο τη εχω δει εχει μια επωνυμια με *ονοματεπωνυμο*.


Γεγονός. Τουλάχιστον με τον Ηρακλή άμα πάει κάτι στραβά ξέρουμε ποιόν να κυνηγήσουμε  :08. Rifle:  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Two Guns:  :08. Jason:

----------


## souezass

> Γέμιζε το σκούπ που έχεις, πίεζέ το και λίγο να κάτσει καλά η σκόνη και να βάλεις όση παίρνει και εγώ σου προτείνω να τη πίνεις με γάλα το πρωί και το βράδυ πριν τον ύπνο. Έτσι έκανα κάποτε, μετά έβαζα νερό και τώρα επέστρεψα στο γάλα.
> 
> Γάλα ή νερό, βάζε γύρω στα 250μλ. 
> Δεξτρόζη δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται να βάλεις... πάντως από αναλογία αν πχ είσαι 100 κιλά βάλε κάτι λιγότερο σε σκόνη. 80γρ. πχ έτσι προτείνουν οι περισσότεροι τουλάχιστον.


σοζ αλλα δεν τα καταλαβα ??95 κιλα ειμαι.και απο αυτα τα λιγα που καταλαβα νομιζω λες  αναλογια 1¨προς 2 σε 250-300ml νερο η γαλα...αυτο δεν εννοεις?




> Γεγονός. Τουλάχιστον με τον Ηρακλή άμα πάει κάτι στραβά ξέρουμε ποιόν να κυνηγήσουμε


*
Αυτο ακριβως εννοω.τεσπα ειπαμε ειναι στο πως το βλεπει ο καθενας.*

----------


## drago

> καλησπερα ξανα.δεν γνωριζω αλλα απο οσα βλεπω και ακουω η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη οπως και πολλες αλλες ( επωνυμες και ανωνυμες ) ειναι συπληρωματα αδελφια.ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω γτ τοσο αντιπαραθεση για ενα προιον οπου ειναι ελληνικο.το αν αφομίωνη η οχι αυτο θα το δουμε στο μελλον.απο μυνηματα πολλων που την εχουν ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ εχω δει πως αξηζει να την παρεις.τωρα ολα τα αλλα για εμενα οπως και πολλα μελοι εδω μεσα ειναι περιττα.
> 
> εχω παρει απιρες σκονες εδω και 3 χρονια που κανω βαρη.ολες μα ολες ηταν αλευρια.και μαλιστα εχω δοσει πολλα σε φραγκα.ισως επειδη και εγω δεν γνωριζα πολλα πανω σε αυτο το θεμα.εγω την παραγγειλα και απο δευτερα περιμενω να την παρω.
> 
> δεν θελω να ερθω σε αντιπαραθεση με κανεναν.αλλα ρε μαγγες ελεος.....το κουραζετε χωρις ειλικρινα λογο.το τη θα παρει ο καθενας μας ειναι στην κριση του και στην τσεπη του πανω απο ολα.οπιος γουσταρει αγοραζει οπιος δεν γουσταρει περνει τις επωνυμες.τουλαχιστον αυτη απο τη εχω δει εχει μια επωνυμια με *ονοματεπωνυμο*.
> 
> τωρα μια ερωτηση και θελω να μου απαντηση καπιος που να εχει παρει την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη.μιλισα με τον μιχαλη και μου ειπε δεν εχει scoop μεσα.ποση ποσοτητα να παρω?εχω ενα scoop που περνει 40γρ. σκονης.ακομα σκεφτομε να βαλω στην μεταπροπονητηκη και Δεξτρόζη οπου 8α παρω απο φαρμακειο.ποση ποσοτητα Δεξτρόζη να βαλω? και ενα ακομα.ποση ποσοτητα γαλα η νερου στο σεικερ.
> 
> Ευχαριστω και καλες προπονησεις.



κοιτα μαν, πρωτα πανε προπονηση, διατροφη, ξεκουραση και μετα οι πρωτεινες σε σκονη. οποτε, αν εισε σε επιπεδο που μετρας γραμμαρια καλυτερα μετρα της διατροφης σου πρωτα, και χεσε την πρωτεινη. βαλε εκει δυο κουταλιες της σουπας και τελειωνε. 

σχετικα με τη δεξτροζη οι αποψεις δυηστανται. αλλοι λενε οτι χρειαζεται αλλοι οτι η πρωτεινη απο μονη της ειναι αρκετη για να δημηουργησει αναβολικο περιβαλον, αν και μονο αν η καθυμερινη ποσοτητα ληψης υδατανθρακων ειναι σε σωστα επιπεδα.

αλλη αποψη που εχω ακουσει λεει οτι οταν εισαι σε φαση ογκου βαζεις τοσα γραμμαρια οσα τα καθαρα κιλα σου.

αλλη αποψη λεει οτι βαζεις τα μισα απο τα καθαρα κιλα σου.

αλλη λεει να βαζεις μαλτοδεξτρινη και οχι δεξτροζη.

αλλη λεει οτι τα ανακατευεις και τα δυο σε αναλογια 50-50.

δλδ, πιασ' τ' αυγο και κουρευτο.

εγω αυτο που κανω ειναι μια μεση λυση, βαζω καμια 40αρια γραμμαρια δλδ μιγμα δεχτροξ και μαλτο, και αλλα τοσα πρωτεινη whey στο μεταπροπονητικο.

θα σου προτεινα να μην βαλεις γαλα στο μεταπροπονητικο γευμα.

επισης, υπαρχει και ολοκληρο αρθρο για το μεταπροπονητικο στην κεντρικη σελιδα.

τωρα το ποσο νερο βαζεις... κανω πως δεν το διαβασα...  :01. Smile:

----------


## The Rock

> κοιτα μαν, πρωτα πανε προπονηση, διατροφη, ξεκουραση και μετα οι πρωτεινες σε σκονη. οποτε, αν εισε σε επιπεδο που μετρας γραμμαρια καλυτερα μετρα της διατροφης σου πρωτα, και χεσε την πρωτεινη. βαλε εκει δυο κουταλιες της σουπας και τελειωνε. 
> 
> σχετικα με τη δεξτροζη οι αποψεις δυηστανται. αλλοι λενε οτι χρειαζεται αλλοι οτι η πρωτεινη απο μονη της ειναι αρκετη για να δημηουργησει αναβολικο περιβαλον, αν και μονο αν η καθυμερινη ποσοτητα ληψης υδατανθρακων ειναι σε σωστα επιπεδα.
> 
> αλλη αποψη που εχω ακουσει λεει οτι οταν εισαι σε φαση ογκου βαζεις τοσα γραμμαρια οσα τα καθαρα κιλα σου.
> 
> αλλη αποψη λεει οτι βαζεις τα μισα απο τα καθαρα κιλα σου.
> 
> αλλη λεει να βαζεις μαλτοδεξτρινη και οχι δεξτροζη.
> ...


Για μεταπροπονητικό με απλό υδατάνθρακα :
-Γράμμωση -->0,5-0,7/κιλό
-Όγκος -->1-1,2 γρ/κιλό 

Όντως  η ορογαλακτική μπορεί να προκαλέσει το λεγόμενο αναβολικό περιβάλλον αλλά ο λόγος που χρησιμοποιείται ο απλός υδατάνθρακας μεταπροπονητικά είναι όχι για να αναπληρωθεί το γλυκογόνο(ανεξαρτήτως του ότι η γλυκόζη θα πάει στις αποθήκες γλυκογόνου) το οποίο διαρκεί αρκετές ώρες αλλά για να μπορέσουν να αυξηθούν άμεσα τα επίπεδα ινσουλίνης στο αίμα.
Υψηλά επίπεδα ινσουλίνης = χαμηλά επίπεδα κορτιζόλης 
Έτσι μειώνουμε τις πιθανότητες έκκρισης κορτιζόλης 

Η άποψή μου ..

----------


## koukou

τα φρουτα του δασους ή σοκολατα ειναι ποιο καλα σε γευση???

βανιλια θα παρω σιγουρα. + μια απο τις αλλες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Είναι καθαρα υποκειμενικά τα γουστα του  καθενος....Δοκίμασε την σοκολάτα σε πρωτη φαση που είναι πιο κλασσικη γευση,εκτός αν σου αρεσουν οι "φρουτενιες" γευσεις....Its up 2 you !!

----------


## pyroboy

χμ..
θα σου έλεγα να πάρεις φρούτα του δάσους. Απλά, εγώ πήρα σοκολάτα και κλείνω τη μύτη μου για να την καταπιώ  :01. Unsure:  :01. ROFL: 
Αλλά μπορεί να είναι και καλύτερα έτσι γιατί σκέφτομαι πως αν πάω πιο συχνά γυμναστήριο θα τελειώσει πιο γρήγορα και θα πάρω τη βανίλια τοτε. :ρ :ρ

----------


## Hercules

> χμ..
> θα σου έλεγα να πάρεις φρούτα του δάσους. Απλά, εγώ πήρα σοκολάτα και κλείνω τη μύτη μου για να την καταπιώ 
> Αλλά μπορεί να είναι και καλύτερα έτσι γιατί σκέφτομαι πως αν πάω πιο συχνά γυμναστήριο θα τελειώσει πιο γρήγορα και θα πάρω τη βανίλια τοτε. :ρ :ρ


τοσο μαπα ειναι η σοκολατα φιλε?δηλαδη τι γευση εχει περιπου αν μπορεις να την περιγραψεις...

----------


## pyroboy

Δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω ενα ακριβές παράδειγμα, αλλά μου θυμίζει τη μυρωδιά του γάλακτος της κατσίκας της γιαγιάς μου. Απλά μου το θυμίζει, η γεύση είναι αρκετά διαφορετική και μάλλον πιο έντονη (και πιο άσχημη :Ρ). Βέβαια, δεν με παραξενεύει και τόσο αφου το λέει και στο κουτί, sheep and goat.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Σαν γεύση όμως για τα δικά μου γούστα... είναι λίγο "μάπα" μιάς και μου φέρνει μια μικρή αναγούλα. :ρ
Αλλά έχω διαβάσει εδώ πως η βανίλια είναι αρκετά καλύτερη σε γεύση.

----------


## kyriakos23

εγω πολλες φωρες εκανα αναγουλα με την βανιλια :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
προτιμο να περνο πρωτεινη που να μην κανω εμετο κ ας ειναι βλαβερη που λετε πολλοι η οτιδηποτε...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα.. τουλάχιστον με τη βανίλια που πίνω.
Καταλήγουμε λοιπόν, (όπως έχει χιλιοειπωθει) στο συμπέρασμα πως η γεύση είναι τελείως αντικειμενικό θέμα. 
Σε άλλους αρέσει, σε άλλους όχι. Μόνο αν δοκιμάσεις θα είσαι σε θέση να κρίνεις...

----------


## Bane

> Καταλήγουμε λοιπόν, (όπως έχει χιλιοειπωθει) στο συμπέρασμα πως η γεύση είναι τελείως *υποκειμενικό* θέμα.


Fixed

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Καταλήγουμε λοιπόν, (όπως έχει χιλιοειπωθει) στο συμπέρασμα πως η γεύση είναι τελείως *υποκειμενικό* θέμα. 
> Fixed



Δε ξερω που είχα το μυαλό μου όταν έγγραφα :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
Ευχαριστω για τη διορθωση bane, δε το ειχα δει.

----------


## koukou

ηρθε κ σε μενα η βανιλια! μολις δοκιμασω θα πω εντυπωσεις. η μυρωδια ειναι οκ, δεν μου φανηκε κατι παραξενο..

πολυ τυπικος ο κ. παπαγιαννης. χθες την εστειλε, σημερα παρελαβα.  :01. Smile: 


η μυρωδια μου θυμισε το γαλα κ σκονη που εδινε στα μοσχαρακια παλια ο παππους μου!!!! σοβαρα!!!

----------


## Kolorizos

ενα εχω να πω .μιλησα με τον κυριο παπαγιαννη και μου ειπε οτι θα ξαναφτιαξουν τα κεικ .αλλα θα φτιαξουν και protein bar :01. Razz:  οπως και casein

----------


## koukou

διαβαζα εδω για τραγιλα κτλ... πηρα την δοση μου πριν μια χαρα! τελεια ειναι η γευση κ η μυρωδια! για την βανιλια που πηρα, για τις αλλες δεν ξερω.. αν δω οτι παιρνω βαρος.... θα μεινω σε αυτην.

----------


## souezass

Η ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΗ ΓΕΥΣΗ.ΜΙΑΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΣΙΚΙΣΟ ΓΑΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΥΝΙΑΖΕΙ.ΠΙΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΛΛΥ ΧΑΛΑΡΑ.ΒΑΝΙΛΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ 2 ΚΙΛΑ.ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΜΥΡΩΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ. :03. Clap: 
ΔΙΑΛΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ 10/10 3-4 ΧΤΥΠΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ 2 ΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΚΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΙΩΜΑ.

*ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ.ΠΗΡΑ ΔΕΚΤΡΟΖΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΒΑΖΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΕΒΕΙ ΤΟ ΖΑΧΑΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΗ.ΚΑΙ ΠΙΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΚΤΡΟΖΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ.
( ΒΑΖΩ 2 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΥΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ 95 ΚΙΛΑ. )*

ΕΝΑ HELP ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ.

*γραφε με μικρους ελληνικους χαρακτηρες...ειναι κανονας του φορουμ ***mods team****

----------


## NASSER

> *ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ.ΠΗΡΑ ΔΕΚΤΡΟΖΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΒΑΖΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΕΒΕΙ ΤΟ ΖΑΧΑΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΗ.ΚΑΙ ΠΙΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΚΤΡΟΖΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ.
> ( ΒΑΖΩ 2 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΥΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ 95 ΚΙΛΑ. )*
> 
> ΕΝΑ HELP ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ.
> 
> *γραφε με μικρους ελληνικους χαρακτηρες...ειναι κανονας του φορουμ ***mods team****


Εφοσον εισαι 95 κιλα το μεγιστο ειναι να παιρνεις 40γρ δεξτροζη αν και το σωστο ειναι 20γρ δεξτροζη και 20γρ μαλτοδεξτρινη.Οι δυο κουταλιες της σουπας ειναι καλες και φυσικα θα πρεπει να την λαμβανεις μονο μετα την προπονηση μαζι με την πρωτεινη. Διαβασε στα αρθρα οσο αφορα το μεταπροπονητικο γευμα.

----------


## ctrlfreak

Μόλις διάβασα και τις 20 σελίδες...  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 
Την δοκίμασα και γω πριν μερικούς μήνες και ούτε κατσικίλα ούτε τπτ.. 
Μια χαρά μου φάνηκε και σε λίγες μέρες μάλλον θα την ξαναδοκιμάσω. 
Αυτήν με τα φρούτα δοκίμασα και μου άρεσε αρκετά σε σχέση με την βανίλια 
της on που δοκίμασα πρώτη φορά.

----------


## Bane

Εμένα λίγο "μυγγιάγιχτα" μου φαίνονται αυτά που ακούω για την κατσικίλα, χωρίς παρεξήγηση

----------


## Levrone

> Εμένα λίγο "μυγγιάγιχτα" μου φαίνονται αυτά που ακούω για την κατσικίλα, χωρίς παρεξήγηση


το λουκουμι στον κυριο!

και οχι τιποτ αλλο, αλλα εμενα οσο λιγοτερο γλυκια ειναι η σκονη τοσο καλυτερη μου φαινεται (σε γενικη βαση αυτο)..

ας σκεφτουμε κατι, πολυ γλυκια σοκολατα σκονη κτλ κτλ δε σημαινει και περισσοτερες γλυκαντικες ουσιες???? αρα?

δεν την εχω παρει τη συγκεκριμενη σκονη της ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ ωστοσο στο δικο μου μυαλο "πολλη κατσικιλα" = "λιγη επεξεργασια"

----------


## Bane

> δεν την εχω παρει τη συγκεκριμενη σκονη της ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ ωστοσο στο δικο μου μυαλο "πολλη κατσικιλα" = "λιγη επεξεργασια"


Γεγονός. Με κάμποσα πρόσθετα μπορείς να κρύψεις ακόμα και το NAC

----------


## The Rock

> Γεγονός. Με κάμποσα πρόσθετα μπορείς να κρύψεις ακόμα και το NAC


Επιστήμονας speaking  !!!!
Απλά  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## KM2909

> Παράθεση:
>  					Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Bane*  
> _Γεγονός. Με κάμποσα πρόσθετα μπορείς να κρύψεις ακόμα και το NAC_
> 
> Επιστήμονας speaking  !!!!
> Απλά


καλα ολα αυτα ρε παιδια αλλα ειμαστε κι εμεις οι ιθαγενεις που δεν ξερουμε τι ειναι το nac...

----------


## Bane

> καλα ολα αυτα ρε παιδια αλλα ειμαστε κι εμεις οι ιθαγενεις που δεν ξερουμε τι ειναι το nac...


Ν-acetyl-cysteine. Καταπληκτικό αντιοξειδωτικό αλλά σκυλοβρωμάει και έχει γεύση σαν κλούβιο αυγό.

----------


## Machiavelli

> Ν-acetyl-cysteine. Καταπληκτικό αντιοξειδωτικό αλλά σκυλοβρωμάει και έχει γεύση σαν κλούβιο αυγό.


Το βρίσκουμε σε φαρμακείο;

----------


## sctp

To NAC ειναι φαρμακο,χορηγειται με συνταγη γιατρου απο οσο γνωριζω και δε νομιζω να χρειαζεται αν δεν εχεις καποιο προβλημα και δεν κανεις χρηση αναβολικων.

----------


## Bane

> To NAC ειναι φαρμακο,χορηγειται με συνταγη γιατρου απο οσο γνωριζω και δε νομιζω να χρειαζεται αν δεν εχεις καποιο προβλημα και δεν κανεις χρηση αναβολικων.


Όχι συμπλήρωμα διατροφής είναι, κυκλοφορεί και σαν OTC φαρμακευτικό σκεύασμα(Trebon-N). Είναι στην προσοπική μου λίστα των top3 αντιοξειδοτικών(τα άλλα 2 είναι vitC και GTE).

----------


## monte22

παιδες παραγγελνω και γω την ηρακλης...για να δουμε τι θα μας βγει..θα παρω για αρχη 2 κιλα,ενα βανιλια και ενα σοκολατα..τις εντυπωσεις μου σε λιγες μερες..

----------


## thegravijia

> παιδες παραγγελνω και γω την ηρακλης...*για να δουμε τι θα μας βγει*..θα παρω για αρχη 2 κιλα,ενα βανιλια και ενα σοκολατα..τις εντυπωσεις μου σε λιγες μερες..


τι ενοοεις?

----------


## Niiick

> Είναι στην προσοπική μου λίστα των top3 αντιοξειδοτικών(τα άλλα 2 είναι vitC και GTE).



τι ειναι το GTE? καμια βιταμινη Ε?

----------


## sctp

> τι ειναι το GTE? καμια βιταμινη Ε?


green tea extract!

----------


## Niiick

AAAAAA :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  σωστα thanks :02. Welcome:

----------


## mantus3

> green tea extract!


ποσο πισω εχουμε μηνει μερικοι εδω μεσα..

----------


## sctp

> ποσο πισω εχουμε μηνει μερικοι εδω μεσα..


ποσο επικοδομητικα σχολια κανουν μερικοι εδω μεσα..

----------


## monte22

> τι ενοοεις?




για την τραγιλα που λενε καποιοι..

----------


## thegravijia

> για την τραγιλα που λενε καποιοι..


 ελα μωρε πετα λιγο νεσκουικ μεσα και δεξτροζη και καμια μπανανα και οκ εισαι

----------


## koukou

ποια τραγιλα ρε σεις..ελεος.. η γευση μια χαρα ειναι... εμενα μου αρεσει κιολας..  παω να φαω τωρα εγω το γιαουρτακι με μελι κ την πρωτεινη μεσα...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thegravijia

> ποια τραγιλα ρε σεις..ελεος.. η γευση μια χαρα ειναι... εμενα μου αρεσει κιολας.. παω να φαω τωρα εγω το γιαουρτακι με μελι κ την πρωτεινη μεσα...


 μελι τετοια ωρα :02. Shock: 
πετα την πρωτεινη μεσα στο γιαουρτι κ αναμειξτα

----------


## Levrone

ρε παιδες ολα καλα, και εγω ειμαι αυτος που λεω οτι ας ειναι ποιοτικη και ας σκυλοβρωμαει..αλλα πολυ 8εμα το εχετε κανει..αν ειναι να βαλω μελια, γιαουρτια, κρεμες, νεσκουiκ και ζαχαρη στη σκονη ε ας παρω και μια αλλη να ξεμπερδευω..

δεν ειστε και μωρα, ηρεμια, κλειστε μια μυτη και πιειτε τη..

και για ολα αυτα φταιει ο thegravijia  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KM2909

τι σκυλοβρωμαει ρε παιδια, μηπως πηρατε αλλη πρωτεινη?

----------


## kyriakos23

βρωμαει...

----------


## thegravijia

λοιπον σημερα ηπια και μια χαρα ειναι ...βεβαια εγω εβαλα μεσα νεσκουικ (το κανει και ο κολεμαν  :01. ROFL: )-γαλα-μελι- μπανανα..
γιατρε αμα ειναι καθαρη ας βρωμαει..
αφου ξερουμε οτι οι γλυκιες εχουν μεσα διαφορα..

----------


## Levrone

> γιατρε αμα ειναι καθαρη ας βρωμαει..
> αφου ξερουμε οτι οι γλυκιες εχουν μεσα διαφορα..


μα το εχω πει και αλλη φορα, ας ειναι ποιοτητα και ας βρωμαει..

αλλα εγραψα χτεσ οτι ή πιειτε την ετσι ακομη και με κλειστη μυτη ή παρατηστε την..δηλαδη βαλε νεσκουικ, μπανανα, τριμμενο τυρι και λιγη μουσταρδα παει πολυ ολο το κατασκευασμα..

----------


## thegravijia

> μα το εχω πει και αλλη φορα, ας ειναι ποιοτητα και ας βρωμαει..
> 
> αλλα εγραψα χτεσ οτι ή πιειτε την ετσι ακομη και με κλειστη μυτη ή παρατηστε την..δηλαδη βαλε νεσκουικ, μπανανα, *τριμμενο τυρι και λιγη μουστα*ρδα παει πολυ ολο το κατασκευασμα..


 :01. ROFL: 
τι λες ρε..εγω με οποια κι αν ειχα αυτο εκανα..ολα αυτα που προανεφερα στο γυρωγυρω και γινεται γαματο..

----------


## Hercules

και εγω την βανιλια πηρα και θα τη δοκιμασω απο εβδομαδα..ελπιζω να ειναι υπερβολες αυτα για την τραγιλα κτλ

----------


## mantus3

σημερα το πρωι παρελαβα 2 συσακεβασιες σοκολατα-βανιλια. 

απο διαλιτοτητα στην σοκολατα βαζω 8/10
απο γευση 9/10
μυροδια 10/10
τωρα για τραγιλες κτλ δεν καταλαβα κατι. ισα ισα μου φανηκε ενδιαφερουσα κ διαφορετικη η γευση της. θα ειναι μεσα στις μελοντικες επιλογες μου

----------


## elias_

γεια σε ολους . προσωπικα θελω να αγορασω αυτη την ελληνικη πρωτεινη.αλλα εχω καποιες επιφυλαξεις ως προς την ποιοτητα της.
τι γινεται λοιπον με την ποιοτητα?? δε με νοιαζουν τοσο οι γευσεις οσο η ποιοτητα. συναγωνιζεται τις αμερικανικες πρωτεινες??
επισης θεωρειται πρωτεινη γραμμωσης, η ογκου??
εγω θελω να βαλω καποια μυικα κιλα,,, κανει για αυτο το λογο???
ευχαριστω!!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Καταρχάς γεια σου. Συστήσου αν θελεις στην ενοτητα "Νεα Μελη" για να σε γνωρισουμε καλυτερα.
Λοιπον.. ας τα παρουμε ένα ένα. Ρωτας αν είναι ποιοτική πρωτεινη. Όλοι ελπίζουμε σε αυτό, τουλαχιστον αν καποια στιγμη αποδειχθει το αντιθετο ξερουμε ποιον θα "κυνηγησουμε". Ενω στις αμερικανικες οχι, εκει δεν υπαρχει φυσικο προσωπο. Όσο για την ποιοτητα τους μην εισαι απολυτα σιγουρος. Αναμεσα στις καλες υπαρχουνε και μερικες που εχουνε μπολικο αλευρακι και ζαχαριτσα μεσα.
Πρωτεινη γραμμωσης δεν υπαρχει.. εχει ~80% περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη αρα δε θα σου δωσει αχρηστους υδατανθρακες. Αν θες να κανεις ογκο τρως μαζι 1 μπανανα και εγινε πρωτεινη ογκου. Τόσο απλά, με τόσο λίγα χρήματα. Μη πετας τα λεφτα σου σε πρωτεινες gainer.
Αν εχεις όρεξη και διαθεση διαβασε αυτο το αρθρο, ειναι για τη διατροφη ογκου απο τον Muscleboss.

----------


## Hercules

> Καταρχάς γεια σου. Συστήσου αν θελεις στην ενοτητα "Νεα Μελη" για να σε γνωρισουμε καλυτερα.
> Λοιπον.. ας τα παρουμε ένα ένα. Ρωτας αν είναι ποιοτική πρωτεινη. Όλοι ελπίζουμε σε αυτό, τουλαχιστον αν καποια στιγμη αποδειχθει το αντιθετο ξερουμε ποιον θα "κυνηγησουμε". Ενω στις αμερικανικες οχι, εκει δεν υπαρχει φυσικο προσωπο. Όσο για την ποιοτητα τους μην εισαι απολυτα σιγουρος. Αναμεσα στις καλες υπαρχουνε και μερικες που εχουνε μπολικο αλευρακι και ζαχαριτσα μεσα.
> Πρωτεινη γραμμωσης δεν υπαρχει.. εχει ~80% περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη αρα δε θα σου δωσει αχρηστους υδατανθρακες. Αν θες να κανεις ογκο τρως μαζι 1 μπανανα και εγινε πρωτεινη ογκου. Τόσο απλά, με τόσο λίγα χρήματα. Μη πετας τα λεφτα σου σε πρωτεινες gainer.
> Αν εχεις όρεξη και διαθεση διαβασε αυτο το αρθρο, ειναι για τη διατροφη ογκου απο τον Muscleboss.


σωστος ο παιχτης!

----------


## monte22

σημερα παρελαβα 2 κιλα,ενα σοκολατα ενα βανιλια...τραγιλα στη σοκολατα που ανοιξα δεν καταλαβα,καθε αλλο.μια χαρα μου φανηκαν,τη σοκολατα βεβαια την εκανα μπαρες!!!το βραδυ μετα την προπονηση θα δοκιμάσω τη βανιλια και θα γραψω τις εντυπωσεις μου..

----------


## elias_

> Καταρχάς γεια σου. Συστήσου αν θελεις στην ενοτητα "Νεα Μελη" για να σε γνωρισουμε καλυτερα.
> Λοιπον.. ας τα παρουμε ένα ένα. Ρωτας αν είναι ποιοτική πρωτεινη. Όλοι ελπίζουμε σε αυτό, τουλαχιστον αν καποια στιγμη αποδειχθει το αντιθετο ξερουμε ποιον θα "κυνηγησουμε". Ενω στις αμερικανικες οχι, εκει δεν υπαρχει φυσικο προσωπο. Όσο για την ποιοτητα τους μην εισαι απολυτα σιγουρος. Αναμεσα στις καλες υπαρχουνε και μερικες που εχουνε μπολικο αλευρακι και ζαχαριτσα μεσα.
> Πρωτεινη γραμμωσης δεν υπαρχει.. εχει ~80% περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη αρα δε θα σου δωσει αχρηστους υδατανθρακες. Αν θες να κανεις ογκο τρως μαζι 1 μπανανα και εγινε πρωτεινη ογκου. Τόσο απλά, με τόσο λίγα χρήματα. Μη πετας τα λεφτα σου σε πρωτεινες gainer.
> Αν εχεις όρεξη και διαθεση διαβασε αυτο το αρθρο, ειναι για τη διατροφη ογκου απο τον Muscleboss.


Καταρχας σ'ευχαριστω που μου απαντησες τοσο ευστοχα. Ομως αμα ειναι να την παθω τη ζημια, τι να κηνυγησω το μιχαλη μετα στα δικαστηρια... Δεν εχει νοημα...
Θελω να πιστευω πως ειναι καλης ποιοτητας, και να μην αποδειχθει μουφα...
Αν δε παρω αυτη μαλλον θα παρω την whey...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ζημια σιγουρα δε θα πάθεις  :01. Smile: 



> Αν δε παρω αυτη μαλλον θα παρω την whey...


Whey ειναι ειδος πρωτεινης, κι ο Ηρακλης whey ειναι :01. Mr. Green: 

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/bodybuild...d=70&Itemid=57

----------


## elias_

βασικα θελω να ξεκαθαρισω πως ΔΕΝ κανω bodybuilding απλα μαρεσει η γυμναστικη και να εχω καλο σωματακι... απλα αυτο, δε θελω ουτε κρατινες ουτε τπτ... :05. Weights:  :01. Smile:

----------


## sidirocastro

μολις παρελαβα και εγω το πρωτο κιλο πρωτεινης ηρακλης!πρωτη εντυπωση:απο γευση καλη ειναι,οντως χωρις τεχνικα αρωματα και περιεργες γευσεις!και να πω την αληθεια με την πρωτη καταποση η γευση της μου θυμησε λιγο το γαλα που επινα στο χωριο κατευθειαν απο τα προβατα!αυτο σημαινει οτι οντως εχει ελληνικα στοιχεις!τωρα περιμενω να δω και την αποδοση της!

----------


## Hercules

> Καταρχας σ'ευχαριστω που μου απαντησες τοσο ευστοχα. Ομως αμα ειναι να την παθω τη ζημια, τι να κηνυγησω το μιχαλη μετα στα δικαστηρια... Δεν εχει νοημα...
> Θελω να πιστευω πως ειναι καλης ποιοτητας, και να μην αποδειχθει μουφα...
> Αν δε παρω αυτη μαλλον θα παρω την whey...


φιλε μου θες πολυ διαβασμα μου φαινεται..ζημια γιατι να παθεις?μαλον δεν ξερεις πως λειτουργει η πρωτεινη..και για να εχεις ενα καλο σωματακι οπως λες αν θες μην παρεις ουτε πρωτεινη,δεν την χρειαζεσαι.αντι για πρωτεινη φαε 3-4 αυγα η ενα τονο.το ιδιο ειναι

----------


## elias_

> φιλε μου θες πολυ διαβασμα μου φαινεται..ζημια γιατι να παθεις?μαλον δεν ξερεις πως λειτουργει η πρωτεινη..και για να εχεις ενα καλο σωματακι οπως λες αν θες μην παρεις ουτε πρωτεινη,δεν την χρειαζεσαι.αντι για πρωτεινη φαε 3-4 αυγα η ενα τονο.το ιδιο ειναι


απλα δεν εκφραστηκα σωστα.δεν ειναι οτι θελω "πολυ διαβασμα". ξερω αρκετα, αλλα οχι ολα...
οταν ελεγα whey παραπανω εννουσα την m onster maxx... την οποια τη βρηκα στην ιδια περιπου τιμη με την hercules  :Stick Out Tongue: 
επισης, αυτο με τα αβγα και τους τονους το εκανα στο παρελθον και ειναι βαρετο... να τρως *καθε μερα* αβγα και τονους...
ποια η γνωμη σας για την m onster maxx anyway??

----------


## Polyneikos

> ποια η γνωμη σας για την m onster maxx anyway??


*Monster Maxx (PVL)*

----------


## elias_

> *Monster Maxx (PVL)*


thank u man!!

----------


## kyriakos23

φιλε χωρις παρεξηγηση οταν δεν ξερεις τι ειναι η whey δεν ξερεις αρκετα.
επισης η πρωτεινη που εγραψες δεν ειναι whey

----------


## RAMBO

καλα δεν εχετε βαρεθει να γλωσσοτρωτε μια πρωτεινουλα σε 22 σελιδεσ?του ενα του βρωμαει του αλλου του ξινιζει ..ελεοσ :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Bane

> καλα δεν εχετε βαρεθει να γλωσσοτρωτε μια πρωτεινουλα σε 22 σελιδεσ?του ενα του βρωμαει του αλλου του ξινιζει ..ελεοσ


THIS...
IS...
ELLADA!!!

----------


## isis

> καλα δεν εχετε βαρεθει να γλωσσοτρωτε μια πρωτεινουλα σε 22 σελιδεσ?του ενα του βρωμαει του αλλου του ξινιζει ..ελεοσ


Άσχετο , εγκατέστησα σήμερα νέο σύστημα κρυπτογράφησης δεδομένων. Y.Σ: Να πω κάτι και εγώ!

----------


## mantus3

> Άσχετο , εγκατέστησα σήμερα νέο σύστημα κρυπτογράφησης δεδομένων. Y.Σ: Να πω κάτι και εγώ!


το εχεις δωκιμασει με Ηρακλης? ποιες οι εντιποσεις σου?

----------


## elias_

λοιπον μου ηρθε η βανιλια.... 
παιδια πειραζει αμα μενουν καποιοι σβωλοι στον πατο του ποτηριου??
η πρεπει να διαλυεται εντελως???

----------


## Polyneikos

Βαζε άλλο λίγο νερο και ξαναχτύπα το πιο νευρικα,χανεις προϊον έτσι ..

----------


## elias_

ναι βαζω λιγο ακομα νερο οταν τελειωσει... και λιωνω τους σβωλους στο στομα μου...πριν τους καταπιω...
η μηπως δεν κανει ετσι?

----------


## Polyneikos

Σκόνη είναι,δεν έχεις πρόβλημα,αν δεν σε αναγουλιαζει αυτο...

----------


## elias_

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap: :

----------


## Bane

> λοιπον μου ηρθε η βανιλια.... 
> παιδια πειραζει αμα μενουν καποιοι σβωλοι στον πατο του ποτηριου??
> η πρεπει να διαλυεται εντελως???


Πάρε χτυπητιράκι του φραπέ και δε θα χεις προβλημα.

----------


## elias_

με φραπιερα το χτυπαω φιλε,200ml νερο με 2 κουταλιες της σουπας........
δε νομιζω να το χτυπαω λιγο... γιατι κανει αφρο και απο ενα σημειο και μετα δε γινεται να το χτυπαω κι αλλο....    :01. ROFL:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> με φραπιερα το χτυπαω φιλε,200ml νερο με 2 κουταλιες της σουπας........
> δε νομιζω να το χτυπαω λιγο... γιατι κανει αφρο και απο ενα σημειο και μετα δε γινεται να το χτυπαω κι αλλο....


Λίγο νεράκι ακόμη τότε, ξέρω πως τόσο γράφει αλλά πολλές φορές χρειάζεται λίγο παραπάνω. Δοκίμασε πχ με 250-300ml...Σε μεγαλύτερο ποτήρι όμως γιατί θα κάνει αφρό και θα χυθεί.
Δοκίμασε και πες μας...

----------


## elias_

ε οκ μενουν λιγες ομως...

----------


## primordial

> καλα δεν εχετε βαρεθει να γλωσσοτρωτε μια πρωτεινουλα σε 22 σελιδεσ?του ενα του βρωμαει του αλλου του ξινιζει ..ελεοσ


+1000  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω το συγκεκριμένο thread με σκοπό να μάθω κάτι περισσότερο σχετικά με την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη... κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι τελικά... θα πρέπει να την δοκιμάσω για να καταλάβω τι παίζει...!!!!! Σκέφτομαι ότι δαπανώ αρκετά λεφτά σε διάφορες μ&*%^*#ς.... δύο είναι τα τεινά....!!! Ή θα συμπεριληφθεί στην λίστα με τις διάφορες μ*(&^%*&%ς, ή θα είναι μια πολύ καλή εναλλακτική...!!! Η δοκιμή θα δώσει και την απάντηση.... δεν χρειάζεται να το πλατιάζουμε το θέμα ή να καθηλωνόμαστε στην άποψη μας και ουσιαστικά να μην είμαστε ανοιχτοί σε άλλες γνώμες - απόψεις....!!!

Φιλικά πάντα... :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 

*P.S.*
Το γνωρίζω πως είμαι off topic & ζητώ συγνώμη......

----------


## Kolorizos

απο τοτε που την χρησιμοποιω βλεπω τριχωπτωση και ειμαι μολις 18 χρονων...λετε να φταιει αυτη???

----------


## The Rock

> απο τοτε που την χρησιμοποιω βλεπω τριχωπτωση και ειμαι μολις 18 χρονων...λετε να φταιει αυτη???


Όχι ... το ακριβώς αντίθετο θα έπρεπε λογικά να συμβαίνει .
Τα αμινοξέα είναι το δομικό συστατικό (εκτός του νερού) όλως των ιστών του σώματος . Ένας από αυτούς είναι τα μαλλιά .

Υ.Γ. Την πιθανότητα να έχεις "αλλεργία" ή κάποια παρόμοια αντίδραση σε κάποιο από τα συστατικά της το έχεις εξετάσει ? Υποθετικά μιλάω γιατί και πάλι κάπως δύσκολο το βλέπω .

----------


## Kolorizos

μπαα εχω δοκιμασει και αλλες μαρκες αλλα το φαινομενο εμφανιστικε παραλληλα με τη ηρακλης...μηπως λεω εγω τωρα εχει τιποτα απαγορευμενο μεσα????

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Το πράγμα είναι απλό. Ότι σε πειράζει το αλλάζεις.
Εμένα προσωπικά στους 2 μήνες που τη πίνω δε μου έδειξε τπτ περιεργο.

----------


## drago

> μπαα εχω δοκιμασει και αλλες μαρκες αλλα το φαινομενο εμφανιστικε παραλληλα με τη ηρακλης...μηπως λεω εγω τωρα εχει τιποτα απαγορευμενο μεσα????


 ρε φιλε νομιζα οτι κανεις πλακα. μηπως αρχισες να περνεις εσυ τπτ αλλο με αλλα πραγματα μεσα?

----------


## Kolorizos

οχι ρε παιδια δεν εχω παρει ουτε καν κρεατινη μονο πρωτεινη περνω..

----------


## Polyneikos

Κοψτα όλα man,εχεις μπλέξει...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Κοψτα όλα man,εχεις μπλέξει...


Αστειεύεσαι ή μιλάς σοβαρά? Παίζει να επηρέασε κάτι και να έχει παθολογικό πρόβλημα τριχόπτωσης?

----------


## Polyneikos

Aστειεύομαι ρε παιδια .Αν είναι να περνουμε ένα συμπληρωμα και ότι μας συμβαινει να το αποδίδουμε εκει καλύτερα να μην πέρνουμε.Και εμενα παλια πηγε να με πατησει ενα αυτοκινητο..Λέτε να εφταιγε που έπαιρνα εγω πρωτεινη ή λέτε να έπαιρνε και εκεινος;; :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

:01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## drago

> Aστειεύομαι ρε παιδια .Αν είναι να περνουμε ένα συμπληρωμα και ότι μας συμβαινει να το αποδίδουμε εκει καλύτερα να μην πέρνουμε.Και εμενα παλια πηγε να με πατησει ενα αυτοκινητο..Λέτε να εφταιγε που έπαιρνα εγω πρωτεινη ή λέτε να έπαιρνε και εκεινος;;


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:   :08. Toast:

----------


## The Rock

> Aστειεύομαι ρε παιδια .Αν είναι να περνουμε ένα συμπληρωμα και ότι μας συμβαινει να το αποδίδουμε εκει καλύτερα να μην πέρνουμε.Και εμενα παλια πηγε να με πατησει ενα αυτοκινητο..Λέτε να εφταιγε που έπαιρνα εγω πρωτεινη ή λέτε να έπαιρνε και εκεινος;;


Έλεος παιδιά !  :02. Shock: 
Πέστα Πολύνεικε  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## crow

> Aστειεύομαι ρε παιδια .Αν είναι να περνουμε ένα συμπληρωμα και ότι μας συμβαινει να το αποδίδουμε εκει καλύτερα να μην πέρνουμε.Και εμενα παλια πηγε να με πατησει ενα αυτοκινητο..Λέτε να εφταιγε που έπαιρνα εγω πρωτεινη ή λέτε να έπαιρνε και εκεινος;;


+1000 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :01. ROFL: 

Mαλλον θα παιρνατε κ οι 2!!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Μαρία

> Aστειεύομαι ρε παιδια .Αν είναι να περνουμε ένα συμπληρωμα και ότι μας συμβαινει να το αποδίδουμε εκει καλύτερα να μην πέρνουμε.Και εμενα παλια πηγε να με πατησει ενα αυτοκινητο..Λέτε να εφταιγε που έπαιρνα εγω πρωτεινη ή λέτε να έπαιρνε και εκεινος;;



Και εγω συνεχίζω και πίνω οχι οπως πριν που γυμναζόμουν φουλ αλλα πιο λίγο και οχι καθε μερα γιατι πολύ απλά δεν γυμναζομαι.Λες να βγει κανα τερας το παιδι???χα,χα,χα!!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kolorizos

καλο θα ηταν να μην επιτρεπετε να προσβαλλουν αλλους χρηστες τα μελη του φορουμ...αλλα και παλι ευχαριστω

----------


## drago

> καλο θα ηταν να μην επιτρεπετε να προσβαλλουν αλλους χρηστες τα μελη του φορουμ...αλλα και παλι ευχαριστω


ρε μαν δεν ειχε κανεις σκοπο να σε προσβαλει. απλα μερικες φορες ειναι δυσκολο να παρει καποιος σοβαρα καποια πραγματα.

εδω του ενος του πευτουν τα μαλια, του αλλου του φυτρωνουν, του αλλου του κιτρινιζουν τα δοντια, του αλλου του σηκωνετε υπερωριες...

τι να πουμε δλδ? τι σκατα, την πρωτεινη θαυμα πηρατε???

btw, σχετικα με την προτεινη την εχω κι εγω τωρα. πολυ cool η συσκευασια! μιλαμε για hardcore καταστασεις.

εχω ευαισθησια στο φρεσκο γαλα γενικα, καταλαβαινετε φανταζομαι να μην μπω σε λεπτομερειες, και ημουν λιγο επιφυλακτικος, αλλα τελικα κανενα προβλημα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Jumaru

Γυμναστήριο - - > Αύξηση Τεστοστερόνης
Αύξηση Τεστοστερόνης  - - > Τριχόπτωση 

Το παραπάνω δεν ισχύει σε όλους
Πηγή:

**Είναι γνωστό πως ο βαθμός αλωπεκίας καθορίζεται πριν τη γέννηση του ανθρώπου. Ο λόγος της τριχόπτωσης στην ανδρογενετικού τύπου αλωπεκία είναι η γενετική προδιάθεση των τριχοθυλακίων στην διϋδροτεστοστερόνη.
*(Το κύριο ανδρογόνο στους άντρες είναι η τεστοστερόνη, που μετατρέπεται σε διυδροτεστοστερόνη, ουσία που σε συνεργασία με ένα ειδικό ένζυμο λεπταίνει την τρίχα και την αδυνατίζει.)

Οπότε για να έχεις τριχόπτωση από τόσο μικρή ηλικία είναι θέμα κληρονομικότητας.
Επίσης άνοιξη-φθινόπωρο πάντα παρατηρούμε πτώση της τρίχας. Είναι ο φυσιολογικός κύκλος.

----------


## primordial

> Γυμναστήριο - - > Αύξηση Τεστοστερόνης
> Αύξηση Τεστοστερόνης  - - > Τριχόπτωση 
> 
> Το παραπάνω δεν ισχύει σε όλους
> Πηγή:
> 
> **Είναι γνωστό πως ο βαθμός αλωπεκίας καθορίζεται πριν τη γέννηση του ανθρώπου. Ο λόγος της τριχόπτωσης στην ανδρογενετικού τύπου αλωπεκία είναι η γενετική προδιάθεση των τριχοθυλακίων στην διϋδροτεστοστερόνη.
> *(Το κύριο ανδρογόνο στους άντρες είναι η τεστοστερόνη, που μετατρέπεται σε διυδροτεστοστερόνη, ουσία που σε συνεργασία με ένα ειδικό ένζυμο λεπταίνει την τρίχα και την αδυνατίζει.)
> 
> ...


*OffTopic*

Δηλαδή να πάψω να κατηγορώ εξ'ολοκλήρου τον πατέρα μου για το "μπιφτεκάκι" μου.... :01. Mr. Green: ?????

Υπάρχει τρόπος αντιμετώπισης???? Τουλάχιστον τρόπος μειωσης του φαινομένου????

----------


## Polyneikos

Stay on topic please...

----------


## Hercules

> *OffTopic*
> 
> Δηλαδή να πάψω να κατηγορώ εξ'ολοκλήρου τον πατέρα μου για το "μπιφτεκάκι" μου....?????
> 
> Υπάρχει τρόπος αντιμετώπισης???? Τουλάχιστον τρόπος μειωσης του φαινομένου????


σαμπουαν με μινοξιδιλι

----------


## yokozuna

Έκατσα και διάβασα σχεδόν όλα τα σχόλια που κάνατε. Συμπέρανα λοιπόν ότι λογικά είναι μια πολύ καλή πρωτείνη σε πολύ καλή τιμή. Δεν είδα όμως κανέναν να αναφέρει αν παρατήρησε ανάλογη απόδοση στο σώμα του από τη χρήση της. Μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει σχόλια και πάνω σε αυτό? Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν άτομα που την παίρνουν αρκετό καιρό και βάση της εμπειρίας τους θα μπορούν να εκφέρουν κάποια άποψη..
Ψήνομαι να μπω κι εγω σιγά σιγά μιας και από αρχές του χρόνου θα εντατικοποιήσω τις προπονήσεις..

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Έκατσα και διάβασα σχεδόν όλα τα σχόλια που κάνατε. Συμπέρανα λοιπόν ότι λογικά είναι μια πολύ καλή πρωτείνη σε πολύ καλή τιμή. Δεν είδα όμως κανέναν να αναφέρει αν παρατήρησε ανάλογη απόδοση στο σώμα του από τη χρήση της. Μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει σχόλια και πάνω σε αυτό? Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν άτομα που την παίρνουν αρκετό καιρό και βάση της εμπειρίας τους θα μπορούν να εκφέρουν κάποια άποψη..
> Ψήνομαι να μπω κι εγω σιγά σιγά μιας και από αρχές του χρόνου θα εντατικοποιήσω τις προπονήσεις..




Καμία διαφορά δε θα δεις στο σώμα σου από τη χρήση συμπληρώματος πρωτείνης..

Σκέψου το σα να τρως 5 ασπράδια από αυγά τη μέρα εξτρά. Πόση διαφορά μπορείς να δεις με αυτό? :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

σαν τη αλλαγη να δει καποιος στο σωμα του απο το συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης yokozuna ώστε να ειναι αξιο να το αναφερει?!

----------


## yokozuna

Θεωρώ ότι όταν πέρνεις ένα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής, το πέρνεις για να έχεις τη μέγιστη αποκατάσταση μεταπροπονητικά την οποία δε μπορείς να έχεις με το φαγητό και μόνο ή δε συμφέρει έστω να την έχεις μόνο με το φαγητό λόγω κόστους. Για αυτό ρωτάω αν το συμπλήρωμα αυτό διατροφής παρέχει τα αναμενόμενα ώστε να υπάρχει καλύτερη μυική αποκατάσταση και μελλοντική αύξηση των μυών από τη χρήση της. Με άλλα λόγια ρωτάω αν ανταποκρίνεται στις προσδοκίες μας συγκριτικά με άλλες πρωτείνες του εμπορίου εμπεριστατωμένα από τη χρήση που κάνουν άτομα από το φόρουμ.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Οι λόγοι που λες είναι σωστοί, γι' αυτό παίρνουμε συμπληρώματα, απλά με οποιαδήποτε πρωτείνη του εμπορίου τα "αποτελέσματα" είναι ίδια. 
Αρκεί να υπολογίσεις σωστά τη δόση σου, καμια φορά οι προβλεπόμενες δόσεις από εταιρία σε εταιρία παίζουν. Πρέπει να ξέρεις πόσο χρειάζεσαι και όχι πόσο σου δίνει ο κατασκευαστής ανα δόση.

Κάποιες εταιρίες βάζουνε και λίγη κρεατίνη μέσα στη whey τους για να βλέπουνε μερικά πριξίματα οι χρήστες και να νομίζουν πως κάνει κάτι παραπάνω. Ο Ηρακλής μιας και μιλάμε γι αυτόν δεν είναι απ' αυτές.

----------


## yokozuna

Άρα ο Ηρακλής κάνει μια χαρά τη δουλειά του όπως και όλες οι άλλες και είναι "αξιο" συμπλήρωμα διατροφής για να ασχοληθεί κανείς. Άρα, συμφέρει και οικονομικά και άρα θα παίξουμε μπαλίτσαααα. Πολύ ωραία. Μια ακόμα ερώτηση, επειδή θα επιδιώξω να χάσω και τα μπόλικα παραπανίσια κιλά που έχω θα μου κάνει καλό η χρήση της ή δε θα με αφήνει να κάνω δουλειά μου? Σε συνδυασμό με κάποιο λιποτροπικό θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα ή μπορώ κανονικά να τα χρησιμοποιώ παράλληλα?
Ενοείται ότι θα προσέχω και τη διατροφή μου γενικότερα ετσι. Απλά ρωτάω λόγω του ποσοστού καθαρότητας που έχει, που δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο κυκλοφορεί.

----------


## gj

> Άρα ο Ηρακλής κάνει μια χαρά τη δουλειά του όπως και όλες οι άλλες και είναι "αξιο" συμπλήρωμα διατροφής για να ασχοληθεί κανείς. Άρα, συμφέρει και οικονομικά και άρα θα παίξουμε μπαλίτσαααα. Πολύ ωραία. Μια ακόμα ερώτηση, επειδή θα επιδιώξω να χάσω και τα μπόλικα παραπανίσια κιλά που έχω θα μου κάνει καλό η χρήση της ή δε θα με αφήνει να κάνω δουλειά μου? Σε συνδυασμό με κάποιο λιποτροπικό θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα ή μπορώ κανονικά να τα χρησιμοποιώ παράλληλα?
> Ενοείται ότι θα προσέχω και τη διατροφή μου γενικότερα ετσι. Απλά ρωτάω λόγω του ποσοστού καθαρότητας που έχει, που δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο κυκλοφορεί.


Δεν πρόκειται να σε αποτρέψει να χάσεις κίλα. Τη διατροφή σου άρχισε να προσέχεις. Εκει παίζεται όλο το παιχνίδι. Λιποτροπικα μην πάρεις ακόμα. Οταν ξεκινας δίαιτα τα κιλα φευγουν στα μπαμ...Οταν αργότερα κολλήσεις και δεν χάνεις άλλα τοτε ξανασυζητα το. ΑΑΑ...ενταξε και αεροβική στο πρόγραμμα σου.

Βtw σκεφτομαι να παρω και γω κανα κιλό να τη δοκιμασω. Απλα πας στο σαιτ κάνεις την παραγγελία και ερχεται σπίτι σου? Πληρώνεις με αντικαταβολή?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Δεν πρόκειται να σε αποτρέψει να χάσεις κίλα. Τη διατροφή σου άρχισε να προσέχεις. Εκει παίζεται όλο το παιχνίδι. Λιποτροπικα μην πάρεις ακόμα. Οταν ξεκινας δίαιτα τα κιλα φευγουν στα μπαμ...Οταν αργότερα κολλήσεις και δεν χάνεις άλλα τοτε ξανασυζητα το. ΑΑΑ...ενταξε και αεροβική στο πρόγραμμα σου.
> 
> 
> ^^ +1. Αεροβική και υποθερμιδική δίαιτα για αρχή και μετά αν "κολλήσει" η ζυγαριά παίρνεις και λιποδιαλύτη. Ο υδατάνθρακας της πρωτείνης είναι πολύ λίγος για να σε εμποδίσει να χάσεις κιλά, ίσα ίσα η εξτρα πρωτείνη θα σε βοηθήσει ωστε να μη χάσεις πολύ μυικό ιστό χάνοντας κιλά
> 
> 
> Βtw σκεφτομαι να παρω και γω κανα κιλό να τη δοκιμασω. Απλα πας στο σαιτ κάνεις την παραγγελία και ερχεται σπίτι σου? Πληρώνεις με αντικαταβολή?



Αν πληρώσεις μα αντικαταβολή είναι +3 Ε νομίζω. Αν τα καταθέσεις στον τραπεζικό λογαριασμό που σου δίνει στο σαιτ η αποστολή είναι χωρίς επιβάρυνση.

----------


## Kolorizos

συγνομη ρε παιδια αλλα αν δεν φερει αποτελεσμα η πρωτεινη τοτε για τι να την περνουμε τοσο πολυ  ?????εγω παντος απο τη χρηση της σε σωστες ποσοτητες ειδα διαφορα..

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> συγνομη ρε παιδια αλλα αν δεν φερει αποτελεσμα η πρωτεινη τοτε για τι να την περνουμε τοσο πολυ  ?????*εγω παντος απο τη χρηση της σε σωστες ποσοτητες ειδα διαφορα..*


Για πες μας τι διαφορά είδες? Την έχω μια Α' περιέργια....

Η μόνη αιτία που μπορεί να είδες διαφορά, αν είδες δλδ, είναι οτι πριν ετρωγες πολύ λίγη πρωτείνη ημερισίως και τώρα με τα +60-70γραμ της whey το σώμα σου πήρε λίγο τα πάνω του. Αν έτρωγες σωστά και πιο παλιά δε θα έβλεπες καμία διαφορά.

----------


## gj

> Για πες μας τι διαφορά είδες? Την έχω μια Α' περιέργια....
> 
> Η μόνη αιτία που μπορεί να είδες διαφορά, αν είδες δλδ, είναι οτι πριν ετρωγες πολύ λίγη πρωτείνη ημερισίως και τώρα με τα +60-70γραμ της whey το σώμα σου πήρε λίγο τα πάνω του. Αν έτρωγες σωστά και πιο παλιά δε θα έβλεπες καμία διαφορά.


+1. Η πρωτεινη ειναι ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ. Βοηθα καθαρα στο να μην τρως τις υπερογκες ποσοτητες αυγων και να μην πινεις 5 Λιτρα γαλα καθε μέρα. Αν τα αντεχει η τσεπη σου και η όρεξη σου το συμπληρωμα πρωτείνης ειναι αχρηστο. 
Τhx stelako  για τις πληροφορίες. Σε κανα δεκαημερο που θα μου τελειωσει η ον θα κάνω μια αγορα να υποστηρίξουμε και λίγο τα εγχώρια προίοντα...

----------


## Kolorizos

οπως ειπες πηρε τα πανω του μαζι με το φαι εφτανα τα 180 γρ ημερισιως...τοτε γιατι να την περνουμε η να τρωμε φαγητα με πρωτεινη????

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Αν το πρωί και μετά τη προπόνηση μπορείς να τρως από 5-6 ασπράδια αυγού και εφόσον ασχολήσαι ερασιτεχνικά μη ξαναπάρεις, σου είναι περιττή.
Προσωπικά δε μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό, θέλω να μασάω όσο γίνεται λιγότερο.


gj την επομένη της παραγγελίας ήτανε σπίτι μου απ' ότι θυμάμαι.

----------


## gj

> οπως ειπες πηρε τα πανω του μαζι με το φαι εφτανα τα 180 γρ ημερισιως...τοτε γιατι να την περνουμε η να τρωμε φαγητα με πρωτεινη????


Ο οργανισμος σου χρειαζεται μια α ποσοτητα πρωτεινης την ημερα. Αν δεις οτι αυτη τη ποσοτητα την καλυπτεις με το φαγητο σου τοτε μην παιρνεις γιατι παει χαμενη. Αν παλι τρως λιγοτερο και δεν μπορεις να φας παραπανω ή δεν σε βολευει γιατι δεν εχεις την μαμα η την γυναικα σπιτι να ειναι αποικο στο καθημερινο μενου τοτε πάρε. Απλα...

ΤΗΧ στελακο...

----------


## spoilt

Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος απο Αθήνα με ποια εταιρία courier συνεργάζεται ο Κος Παπαγιάννης και αν σου κάνουν κάποιο τηλέφωνο πριν σου φέρουν σπίτι το δέμα?

----------


## drago

> Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος απο Αθήνα με ποια εταιρία courier συνεργάζεται ο Κος Παπαγιάννης και αν σου κάνουν κάποιο τηλέφωνο πριν σου φέρουν σπίτι το δέμα?


εγω παρελεβα σημερα και ηταν απο Γενικη Ταχυδρομικη http://www.taxydromiki.gr/

αν δεν σε βρουν απ' οσο ξερω παιρνουν τηλεφωνο αλιως αφηνουν χαρτι.

----------


## spoilt

> εγω παρελεβα σημερα και ηταν απο Γενικη Ταχυδρομικη http://www.taxydromiki.gr/
> 
> αν δεν σε βρουν απ' οσο ξερω παιρνουν τηλεφωνο αλιως αφηνουν χαρτι.


Και εγώ σήμερα το περίμενα αλλα τίποτα...  :01. Sad:

----------


## drago

> Και εγώ σήμερα το περίμενα αλλα τίποτα...


αντε στο site, εκει που λεει ευρεση πλησιεστερου καταστηματος και δεν ποιο ειναι κοντα στην περιοχη σου και παρε ενα τηλ να δεις τι γινεται.

τετοια μερα παντος και τετοια ωρα δεν ξερω αν θα βρεις κανεναν.

----------


## spoilt

> αντε στο site, εκει που λεει ευρεση πλησιεστερου καταστηματος και δεν ποιο ειναι κοντα στην περιοχη σου και παρε ενα τηλ να δεις τι γινεται.
> 
> τετοια μερα παντος και τετοια ωρα δεν ξερω αν θα βρεις κανεναν.


Ευχαριστώ φίλε, το έκανα μόλις ποσταρες, μου ειπαν είχε περάσει το κουριερ μαλλον την ώρα που έλειπα αλλα δεν είχε αφήσει κάτι, κανονικά ένα τηλ επρεπε να επαιρνε... δευτερα τωρα!!  :01. Sad:  Δεν πειραζει!!

----------


## spoilt

Σημερα δοκιμασα για πρωτη φορά πρωτεινή, μετα τη προπονηση, πηρα τη βανιλια και μπορω να πω οτι ενθουσιαστικά και με τη γευση και γενικώς με το ποσο ευπεπτο ήταν το μεταπροπονητικό εν αντιθέση με τα 7 ασπραδια αυγα που ετρωγα μέχρι τώρα! Για αρχή διάλυσα μαζί με τη πρωτεινη και μια κουταλιά μέλι για τον υδατάνθρακα υψηλου GI που χρειάζεται. Μια ερώτηση, επείδη τη δόση την υπολόγισα με ζυγαριά και όχι με τις 2 κουταλιές που γράφει πάνω... 35γρ δεν βγαινουν με τίποτα 2 κουταλιές της σούπας όσο και αν τις γέμισα... 28-30 εδειχνε η ζυγαρια... !! Λεπτομέρεια... αλλα ήταν μια παρατήρηση.. Αν και δεν έχω δοκιμάσει άλλες πρωτείνες και να έχω κάποιο μέτρο συγκρισης... έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένος απ΄όλα... Εξυπηρέτηση (άμεση επικοινωνια απο τον Κο Παπαγιάννη) Γεύση (Πάρα Πάρα πολύ καλή) και για τη διαλυτότητα (ήταν απίθανη σε σεικερ το χτυπησα λιγότερο απο ενα λεπτο και εγινε τελειο)!   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jimarazzz

πραγματικα πολυ ευχωνευτη πρωτεινη!!!τελεια κ απο διαλυτοτητα!εχει κανει κανεις κανενα τεστ περιεκτικοτητας σε ποσοστα πρωτεινης?

----------


## jimarazzz

ας απαντησει καποιος παρακαλω.πηρα δυο κουτια σοκολατα κ φρουτα αλλα εχουν διαφορετικη ξινη γευση γιατι?

----------


## Kolorizos

εμενα εχει τσοφλια ...οταν την χτυπαω

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> ας απαντησει καποιος παρακαλω.πηρα δυο κουτια σοκολατα κ φρουτα αλλα εχουν διαφορετικη ξινη γευση γιατι?


Πρώτη φορά ακούω για ξινή γεύση. Στείλε ένα mail στον κ. Παπαγιάννη με τον αριθμό παρτίδας και ρώτησε τον.

----------


## stavrozgr

Μολις παρελαβα κι εγω την πρωτεϊνη !

- απο μυρωδια παντως δεν τα παει καλα...
- είναι σαν πουδρα...
- την έβαλα στο κουτι της ΟΝ γιατι δεν με βολευει το μεταλλικο

αυτα σαν πρωτη παρατήρηση...

γευση , διαλυτοτητα κλπ το βραδυ που θα την εχω χρησιμοποιηση και δυο φορές  :01. Wink:

----------


## Machiavelli

Σαν πούδρα; Τι γεύση πήρες; 
Η βανίλια της πάντως από μυρωδιά, είναι καλύτερη απ' όλες (ακόμα και από αυτές των μεγάλων εταιριών). Από γεύση καλούτσικη.

----------


## stavrozgr

συγκριτικά με της ΟΝ ναι ετσι μου φανηκε εμενα τουλαχιστον !

την σοκολάτα πήρα !

και να κάνω και ενα review 

Διαλυτοτητα 8/10
αρωμα-γευσή 3/10

δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να την πιώ ! προσπάθησα πολλες φορες αλλα δεν κατεβαίνει
με τίποτα !

δεν αμφιβαλω οτι ειναι κορυφη σαν πρωτεϊνη ! και μαλιστα την εμπιστευομαι
περισσοτερο απο του εξωτερικου ! αλλα δυστηχως δεν μπορω να την πιώ με τιποτα !
σοκολάτα δεν καταλαβα παντως !

Αριστος επαγγελματιας ο κυριος Παπαγιάννης ! και απο οτι καταλαβα αριστη και 
η πρωτεϊνη αλλα έγω δεν μπορω να την πιω !

τωρα ενταξει δεν θελω να παρω κανεναν στον λαιμο μου...
το πως το αντιλαμβανετε ο ουρανισκος του καθενος διαφέρει !
αλλον αρεσουν τα ξινά και σε αλλον τα αλμυρα π.χ !!!

----------


## Machiavelli

Εγώ πάντως με την βανίλια δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, μου αρέσει, ειδικά μεταπροπονητικά ή σε κρέμα με βρώμη. Δε μου αρέσει να κάνω ρόφημα με βρώμη και ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ βανίλια γιατί γίνεται πολύ αραιό. 
Την σοκολάτα την ήπια, δε μου άρεσε, με δυσαρεστούσε, αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι κάποτε κατάφερα να τελειώσω 2 κιλά Rocky Road της ΟΝ, οπότε μπορώ να πιω τα πάντα.

----------


## giannis64

:03. Thumb up:  σωστος ο Machiavelli . και εγω μια απο τα ιδια!!!

----------


## jimarazzz

η ηρακλης ειναι αποστειρωμενη?κ αποροφιεται αμμεσα?

****Χρησιμοποίησε την Αναζήτηση*** Mods Team*

----------


## giannis64

μην ανοιγεις ποστ πριν ψαξεις  στην αναζητηση.  δες εδω!!!

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=3738&highlight=%CE%B7%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%BA%CE%BB%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## souezass

ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 4 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΠΕΛΑΤΗΣ.ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΗ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΛΥ.ΟΝΤΟΣ Η ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΝΕΤΕ.ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ.Η ΒΑΝΙΛΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ  :03. Clap:  ΓΑΜΕΙ.ΠΡΟΧΤΕΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΑΣΟΥΣ  :08. Toast:  ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΚΑΙ Η ΓΕΥΣΗ ΑΥΤΗ.ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΩ ΜΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ.ΚΑΝΩ 3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΒΑΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΕΣ.ΑΠΟ ΠΛΕΥΡΑΣ ΤΙΜΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΗΝΑ.

ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΑΣ.


****Χρησιμοποίησε πεζούς και όχι κεφαλαίους χαρακτήρες, στη γλώσσα του ίντερνετ τα κεφαλαία δηλώνουν ένταση*** Mods Team****

----------


## Michaelangelo

Ελπίζω να κρατήσει αυτή η εταιρεία. Σαν ελληνική θα μπορούσε να κάνει και κάτι καλύτερο στο θέμα τιμών όμως.

----------


## Eddie

Μετα απο πολυ διαβασμα λεω να δοκιμασω και γω 2 κιλακια. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## drago

> η ηρακλης ειναι αποστειρωμενη?κ αποροφιεται αμμεσα?
> 
> ****Χρησιμοποίησε την Αναζήτηση*** Mods Team*


ελα μου ντε!!!

----------


## souezass

> ελα μου ντε!!!


AYTO ISWS SE KALYPSI.




> Παρτε και το review που υποσχεθηκα: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ανα 100gr.
> Υδατανθρακες 10gr
> Πρωτεινη        78gr
> Λιπαρα           3gr
> ...


ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΙΛΑ 3 ΚΙΛΑ.2 ΒΑΝΙΛΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ.ΣΕ ΤΙΜΗ 61Ε ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ.ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΗΣΗ ΑΠΛΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΑΞΗΖΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΗΡΙΖΩ.,

----------


## drago

> AYTO ISWS SE KALYPSI.
> 
> 
> 
> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΙΛΑ 3 ΚΙΛΑ.2 ΒΑΝΙΛΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ.ΣΕ ΤΙΜΗ 61Ε ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ.ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΗΣΗ ΑΠΛΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΑΞΗΖΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΗΡΙΖΩ.,


γραφει πουθενα εδω αν ειναι αποστειρωμενη???

----------


## mantus3

> γραφει πουθενα εδω αν ειναι αποστειρωμενη???


οταν λες αποστειρωμενη? απο κλίβανο? η μηπως φιγοκεντριμενη?

----------


## alekos

Εγω σημερα μιλησα με τον κυριο Παπαγιαννη...Δεν ξερω την ηλικια του δεν ξερω τη πρωτεινη φτιαχνει αλλα απο τον τροπο που την διαθεση που μου μιλησε εκτιμησα πως θα εχει κανει και καλη δουλεια...θα μου πειτε να πουλησει θα σκεφτει..Μου φανηκε εξαιρετικο ατομο...θα δουμε και η δουλεια του αυριο...

----------


## Machiavelli

Πράγματι, συμπαθέστατος ο κύριος Παπαγιάννης.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ξαναπήρα κι εγώ 2 κιλά βανίλια πριν το Πάσχα.

Η ελληνική πρωτεΐνη Ηρακλής είναι η μία από τις 2-3 whey που εναλλάσσω για να μη βαριέμαι τις γεύσεις  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εγω σημερα μιλησα με τον κυριο Παπαγιαννη...Δεν ξερω την ηλικια του δεν ξερω τη πρωτεινη φτιαχνει αλλα απο τον τροπο που την διαθεση που μου μιλησε εκτιμησα πως θα εχει κανει και καλη δουλεια...θα μου πειτε να πουλησει θα σκεφτει..Μου φανηκε εξαιρετικο ατομο...θα δουμε και η δουλεια του αυριο...


o κ. Παπαγιαννης είναι αυτος που είναι στην φωτογραφία στο site της Ηρακλης,μικρός είναι σε ηλικια..
http://www.herculesprotein.gr/

----------


## bro13

Χρησημοποιω αρκετους μηνες την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ πιστευω οτι ειναι μια απο τις πολυ καλες που κυκλοφορουν.Οσο αφορα την γευση εχω δοκιμασει  σοκολατα-βανιλια.Η 1η εχει ενα βαρυ αρωμα κατσικιλας να το πω και ετσι αλλα βρηκα τροπο να την κανω ευγεστη, 250μλ γαλα αγνο 1 σκουπακι :01. Razz: (οχι αυτο που καθαριζει η μαμα)
και χτυπιμα με μιξερακι χωρις κυματιστο δισκακι, εντελος διαφορετικη γευση απο το χτυπιμα στο σεικερ πραγματικα το λεω αυτο(τυχαια το ανακαληψα,οποιος θελει μπαινει στην διαδικασια να το δοκιμασει).Οσο αφορα την 2η με γαλα η νερο και χτυπιμα στο σεικερ ειναι GG.Προτιμω βεβαια την 2η(βανιλια), πολυ ανωτερη!Ξενωφοβια εχουμε μονο με τους μεταναστες αλλα με τα  ξενα προιοντα καμια, πιστευω οτι αξιζει μια προσπαθεια.Εγω προσωπικα προτιμω να λεφτα μου να μενουν Ελλαδα.

----------


## eri_87

Ψάχνοντας για την επόμενη πρωτεΐνη που θα πάρω, νομίζω άξιζε τον κόπο να διαβάσω όλες τις σελίδες με τις απόψεις σας! 
Συμπέρασμα: 
Καλή πρωτεΐνη που θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω, αλλά κολλάω στο εξής: Σοκολάτα ή βανίλια? 
Από τη μια είμαι πολύ φαν της σοκολάτας (χρησιμοποιώ myofusion-ΤΕΛΕΙΑ) κ απτην άλλη, της ΟΝ που δοκίμασα τη βανίλια δε μ'άρεσε καθόλου! Πολύ χημική γεύση! Οπότε τί προτείνετε? Μοιάζει η βανίλια με της ΟΝ ή όχι? 
Α! Την πίνω με νερό....

----------


## Machiavelli

Βανίλια, άσε τη σοκολάτα. Δεν είναι καθόλου χημική γεύση, τέλεια μυρωδιά και απαλή γεύση βανίλιας, σίγουρα υπάρχουν καλύτερες γεύσεις, αλλά πίνεται ευχάριστα.

----------


## drago

> Ψάχνοντας για την επόμενη πρωτεΐνη που θα πάρω, νομίζω άξιζε τον κόπο να διαβάσω όλες τις σελίδες με τις απόψεις σας! 
> Συμπέρασμα: 
> Καλή πρωτεΐνη που θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω, αλλά κολλάω στο εξής: Σοκολάτα ή βανίλια? 
> Από τη μια είμαι πολύ φαν της σοκολάτας (χρησιμοποιώ myofusion-ΤΕΛΕΙΑ) κ απτην άλλη, της ΟΝ που δοκίμασα τη βανίλια δε μ'άρεσε καθόλου! Πολύ χημική γεύση! Οπότε τί προτείνετε? Μοιάζει η βανίλια με της ΟΝ ή όχι? 
> Α! Την πίνω με νερό....


φιλε μακρυα απ' τη σοκολατα!!! βανιλια να παρεις. οσο κι αν σ' αρεσει η σοκολατα γενικοτερα και οχι η βανιλια, η συγκεκρημενη περιπτωση ειναι εξαιρεση.

σοκολατα παρε μονο αν σ'αρεσει το κατσικισιο γαλα (φρεσκοαρμεγμενο). σ' αυτην την περιπτωση μπορει να σ' αρεσει η σοκολατα. αλιως μακρυα!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Koρίτσι είναι η Ερη βρε συ Drago!!
Και εγω είμαι υπερ της βανίλιας στην Ηρακλης,έχει μια διακριτικη απαλη μυρωδια,χωρίς να περιμενεις κατι πολύ εξτρα γλυκο ή δυνατο στην γευση...Σοκολατα είναι  πιο εντονη η γευση του αιγοπροβειου γαλατος.
Φρουτα του δασους είναι πολύ συγκεκριμενη γευση που πιστευω είτε σε καποιον αρεσει είτε δεν του αρεσει καθόλου,εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσε αλλα γενικα δεν μου αρεσουν οι φρουτενιες γευσεις....

----------


## Levrone

τελικα το κλου με αυτη την πρωτεινη ποιο ειναι? λεει? την παιρνεις και δευτερη φορα?

----------


## Polyneikos

To κλου αυτης της πρωτεινης είναι ότι είναι μια φιλότιμη προσπαθεια και ότι δηλωνει είναι σε επίπεδο παραγωγης.
Σε θεμα τιμης αν παρεις καποια κιλα είναι πολύ καλή ευκαιρια ειδικα για καποιον που δεν θελει να μπει σε διαδικασία παραγγελίας εξωτερικου (μονο εκει μπορεί να βρει και πιο φθηνα σιγουρα καποιες πρωτεινες).
Ενα πλεονεκτημα για καποιους που το κοιταζουν είναι πως δεν περιεχει πολλά πρόσθετα και αγνωστες ουσίες...
Το να την συγκρίνεις με κολοσσους όπως Universal ή Optimum σιγουρα την αδικεις...
Οι σχετικα ουδετερες της γευσεις λίγο την κανουν μονότονη, μετα από καποια κιλα χρησης αναζητας τις πιο παιχνιδιαρικες γευσεις αλλων εταιριων,εγω μετα από 5 κιλα την άλλαξα,παντα εναλλασω γευσεις και εταιρίες...

----------


## Levrone

Κωστα τελικα ξερεις που καταληγω..γενικα μεσα απο συζητησεις και απ οσα διαβαζω για μαρκες γευσεις κτλ κτλ (και επειδη αναφερθηκες στις γευσεις)..

"φερε μου μια ανοστη πρωτεινη να σου πω ποσο καλη ποιοτητα ειναι"..

δηλαδη καπου ειναι απλα μαθηματικα..θες γευση και γλυκαντικα? ή θες κατι ανοστο αλλα πιο γνησιο ποιοτικα?

γι αυτο με τη γευση εχω παψει να ασχολουμαι απο καιρο..

και πιο πολυ σε ρωτησα απο θεμα διαλυτοτητας , η αν καθεται βαρια (να το πω ετσι)..καταλαβες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαποιοι είπαν ότι δυσκολευόντουσαν να την διαλύσουν,εγω χειροκίνητα στο σεικερ μια χαρα μου διαλυόταν,θα της έβαζα ένα 8/10 σε θεμα διαλυτότητας.Για στομαχι δεν μπορω να σου πω γιατί γενικα καταπίνω πέτρες,ίσως καποιοι με πιο ευαισθητο στομαχι να μπορουσαν να μας πουν,εγω δεν είχα καποια ενόχληση,το αιγοπρόβειο γαλα παντως πρεπει να θεωρείται πιο βαρυ...

----------


## ctrlfreak

Μια χαρά είναι και σε διαλυτότητα και μια χαρά ελαφριά κάθετε σε μένα τουλάχιστον... Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να μας απασχολεί είναι το περιεχόμενο και όχι η γεύση.

----------


## eri_87

> Koρίτσι είναι η Ερη βρε συ Drago!!


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 


Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις Machiavelli, Drago, Polyneikos!!!
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι επειδή μ'αρέσει το γάλα και θα πίνω την πρωτεΐνη με νερό, μπορεί να μ'αρέσει η σοκολάτα για να μου θυμίζει γάλα!  :01. Mr. Green: 

Άλλη μια ερώτηση... Αν πάρω 2kg, αφού είναι σε κουτιά 1kg, μπορώ να πάρω 1κουτί σοκολάτα 1 βανίλια? Και να τα πληρώσω δηλ 45Ε και όχι από 25Ε+25Ε...

----------


## Polyneikos

Κανονικα !!Τα 2 είναι 45,τα 3 65 κτλ..Οι γευσεις που σου αποστελλονται τις διαλεγεις εσυ.

----------


## Machiavelli

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι επειδή μ'αρέσει το γάλα και θα πίνω την πρωτεΐνη με νερό, μπορεί να μ'αρέσει η σοκολάτα για να μου θυμίζει γάλα!


Δε κατάλαβες καλά, δε θυμίζει γάλα, κατσίκα θυμίζει. Πάντως αυτό που ένιωσα γευστικά με τη σοκολάτα του ΗΡΑΚΛΗ για πρώτη φορά είναι ότι όντως η whey ήταν κάποτε γάλα και όχι απολίθωμα δεινοσαύρου σε μορφή σκόνης με γλυκαντικά.

----------


## eri_87

ΟΚ! Κατάλαβα.... Απ' ότι φαίνεται θα πάρω 1kg κι απ'τα δύο ώστε να δοκιμάσω και να ξέρω ποιό μ'αρέσει! 
Από όσα λέτε, αξίζει η δοκιμή! Το πολύ πολύ να μην τη ξαναπάρω... Σε λίγο καιρό που θα τελειώσει αυτή που έχω θα επανέλθω να γράψω εντυπώσεις!!!

----------


## veteran29

μια δοκιμη θα πεισει κ εμενα...80 μ εκπτωση εδωσα για 2,5 κιλα ....εδω με 80 παιρνεις 4...ακομα και ιδια να ναι με τα 2,5 σε αξια κ αποτελεσματικοτητα αξιζει μια δοκιμη...κανω υπομονη να τελειωσει η δικη μ...

----------


## drago

> Koρίτσι είναι η Ερη βρε συ Drago!!
> Και εγω είμαι υπερ της βανίλιας στην Ηρακλης,έχει μια διακριτικη απαλη μυρωδια,χωρίς να περιμενεις κατι πολύ εξτρα γλυκο ή δυνατο στην γευση...Σοκολατα είναι  πιο εντονη η γευση του αιγοπροβειου γαλατος.
> Φρουτα του δασους είναι πολύ συγκεκριμενη γευση που πιστευω είτε σε καποιον αρεσει είτε δεν του αρεσει καθόλου,εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσε αλλα γενικα δεν μου αρεσουν οι φρουτενιες γευσεις....


ουπς.....   :01. ROFL:

----------


## Ramrod

Με τόσα καλά που διάβασα ψήθηκα να πάρω και εγώ που δεν έπαιρνα πρωτεϊνη...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Με τόσα καλά που διάβασα ψήθηκα να πάρω και εγώ που δεν έπαιρνα πρωτεϊνη...


Πάει, σε χαλάσαμε κι εσένα.  :08. Turtle: 


Δοκίμασε πάντως, αξίζει.

----------


## Ramrod

> Πάει, σε χαλάσαμε κι εσένα. 
> 
> 
> Δοκίμασε πάντως, αξίζει.


Αστα να πάνε! Που έχω μπλέξει...?!  :08. Turtle: 

Ναι θα τη δοκιμάσω άμεσα!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## souezass

αν διαβασετε πιο πανω 8α δειτε πολλα ποστ μ γα την συκγεκριμενη πρωτεινη.απο τα λεγομενα του μιχαλη ειμαι ο πιο ταχτικος πελατης χαχχα.

ο λγος που την προτειμαω ειναι γιατι οντος einai whey και αχιζει να την αγορασεις.αποτελεσματα εχω δει και φυσικα και στην τσεπη μ.ειναι πρωτεινη με ονομασια και προελευση και οχι κατι που δεν γνωριζουμε που , τη , και ποια ειναι.

Γευσεις : σοκολατα εγω δεν μπορω να την πιω.ειλικρινα μονο σοκολατα δεν ειναι.αλλα μπορεις να κανεις το εξις και να τη πιεις τελεια.μεσα στο σεικερ βαζεις και ενα κουταλακι nesquik η HEMO.πινετε μανιοδος.σκετη ειναι καταστροφη και οπως ειπα και στον μιχαλη ειναι αποτυχια.
Η βανιλια απλα τα σπαει.πινετ με τα παντα.ακομα και με γιαουρτη.την τρωω με δημητριακα καθε πρωι για να μου αλλαξη την γευση στην βρωμη.ΤΕΛΕΙΑ.
Τα φρουτα για εμαν μετρανε και τα πινω με ολα.κιριος με γαλα μιας και ειναι σαν milk-sheik.

Διαλυτοτητα : 9/10. διαλιετε με 4-5 χτυπηματα.

Χωνεψη : σπανια εχω δει κατι που να με ενοχλει.και γιαυτο συνεχιζω να την περνω.με την σοκολατα ειχα κατι προβλιματα σε φουσκομα αλλα μετα απο 15 λεπτα ημουν οκ.

το πιο τρελο ομως ειναι η εμφανιση του μεταλικου κουτιου που σε παει στα παλια.
σε γενικες γραμμες προσωπικα δεν την αλλαζω με καμια.γιατι με διατροφη εχω δει πολλη καλα αποτελεσμτα.
Ελπιζω να σας βοιθησα αρκετα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gus

Μολις ηρθε το πακετο 4 κιλα πηρα 2 βανιλια 1 σοκολατα και 1 φρουτα
εντυπωσεις απο τις γευσεις βαζω πρωτα την βανιλια μετα τα φρουτα και τελος σοκολατα την οποια να πω την αληθεια την περιμενα χειροτερη. Να σημειωσω οτι προχθες εδωσα την παραγγελεια χθες μιλησα με τον ιδιο για καποια διευκρινηση  και σημερα ελαβα το δεμα πολυ καλη εξυπηρετηση!!!

----------


## Geo84

Χτες τελείωσα το δεύτερο κουτί βανίλια από τα τρία που είχα παραγγήλει και σήμερα άνοιξα το τρίτο πάλι με ίδια γεύση υποτίθεται. Έχει πιει κανείς αλβουμίνη από αυτή που χρησιμοποιούν τα εργαστήρια ζαχαροπλαστικής? Παραπλήσια γεύση. Τι έγινε ξεχάσανε να βάλουν τα αρωματικά?? Χαλασμένη δε μου φαίνεται ήταν και σφραγισμένη αεροστεγώς. Πάντως τώρα θυμίζει αυθεντική ωμή πρωτεινη  :01. Razz:

----------


## El Topo

Διαβάζω τόση ώρα και το 90% των ποστ αναφέρονται στο αν είναι πιο νόστιμη η βανίλια από τη σοκολάτα, αν είναι καλύτερη η τσίγκινη συσκευασία από την πλαστική, αν το όνομα είναι πετυχημένο κλπ, πράγματα ελάχιστης σημασίας για εμένα τουλάχιστον, αφού δε μιλάμε για τούρτες αλλά για προϊόντα που έχουν κάποιο ειδικό σκοπό και δεν τα αγοράζουμε λόγω της γεύσης και του περιτυλίγματος, αλλά με βάση το πόσο αποτελεσματικά είναι. 

Τίποτα ουσιαστικό λοιπόν για την πρωτεϊνη αυτή, που να την καθιστά ανώτερη των καλών ξένων, υπάρχει? Κι εγώ χαίρομαι που είναι ελληνικό προϊόν και θα το στηρίξω αν κάνει δουλειά, το θέμα είναι όμως αν πραγματικά κάνει αντίστοιχη δουλειά με ορισμένες ξένες. Και σχετικά με την τιμή, συμφωνώ ότι είναι πιο οικονομική, αλλά όχι και τίποτα τραγικό πια (έχει 25 ευρώ το κιλό και η nitrotech πχ έχει 31).  

Εν κατακλείδι, είναι η πρωτεϊνη αυτή εξίσου αποτελεσματική με τις καλύτερες του χώρου, ή απλά την προτιμούμε κυρίως επειδή είναι ελληνικής παραγωγής ? Τι λένε, εντελώς αντικειμενικά, οι γνώστες του φόρουμ?

----------


## beefmeup

> Διαβάζω τόση ώρα και το 90% των ποστ αναφέρονται στο αν είναι πιο νόστιμη η βανίλια από τη σοκολάτα, αν είναι καλύτερη η τσίγκινη συσκευασία από την πλαστική, αν το όνομα είναι πετυχημένο κλπ, πράγματα ελάχιστης σημασίας για εμένα τουλάχιστον, αφού δε μιλάμε για τούρτες αλλά για προϊόντα που έχουν κάποιο ειδικό σκοπό και δεν τα αγοράζουμε λόγω της γεύσης και του περιτυλίγματος, αλλά με βάση το πόσο αποτελεσματικά είναι. 
> 
> Τίποτα ουσιαστικό λοιπόν για την πρωτεϊνη αυτή, που να την καθιστά ανώτερη των καλών ξένων, υπάρχει? Κι εγώ χαίρομαι που είναι ελληνικό προϊόν και θα το στηρίξω αν κάνει δουλειά, το θέμα είναι όμως αν πραγματικά κάνει αντίστοιχη δουλειά με ορισμένες ξένες. Και σχετικά με την τιμή, συμφωνώ ότι είναι πιο οικονομική, αλλά όχι και τίποτα τραγικό πια (έχει 25 ευρώ το κιλό και η nitrotech πχ έχει 31).  
> 
> Εν κατακλείδι, είναι η πρωτεϊνη αυτή εξίσου αποτελεσματική με τις καλύτερες του χώρου, ή απλά την προτιμούμε κυρίως επειδή είναι ελληνικής παραγωγής ? Τι λένε, εντελώς αντικειμενικά, οι γνώστες του φόρουμ?


εντελως αντικειμενικα,απο αυτα που διαβαζεις κατεληξε σε συμπερασμα κ κανε οτι νομιζεις,bro..

----------


## Ramrod

> Διαβάζω τόση ώρα και το 90% των ποστ αναφέρονται στο αν είναι πιο νόστιμη η βανίλια από τη σοκολάτα, αν είναι καλύτερη η τσίγκινη συσκευασία από την πλαστική, αν το όνομα είναι πετυχημένο κλπ, πράγματα ελάχιστης σημασίας για εμένα τουλάχιστον, αφού δε μιλάμε για τούρτες αλλά για προϊόντα που έχουν κάποιο ειδικό σκοπό και δεν τα αγοράζουμε λόγω της γεύσης και του περιτυλίγματος, αλλά με βάση το πόσο αποτελεσματικά είναι. 
> 
> Τίποτα ουσιαστικό λοιπόν για την πρωτεϊνη αυτή, που να την καθιστά ανώτερη των καλών ξένων, υπάρχει? Κι εγώ χαίρομαι που είναι ελληνικό προϊόν και θα το στηρίξω αν κάνει δουλειά, το θέμα είναι όμως αν πραγματικά κάνει αντίστοιχη δουλειά με ορισμένες ξένες. Και σχετικά με την τιμή, συμφωνώ ότι είναι πιο οικονομική, αλλά όχι και τίποτα τραγικό πια (έχει 25 ευρώ το κιλό και η nitrotech πχ έχει 31).  
> 
> Εν κατακλείδι, είναι η πρωτεϊνη αυτή εξίσου αποτελεσματική με τις καλύτερες του χώρου, ή απλά την προτιμούμε κυρίως επειδή είναι ελληνικής παραγωγής ? Τι λένε, εντελώς αντικειμενικά, οι γνώστες του φόρουμ?


Πόσο δίκιο έχεις!

+1

Εγώ την άλλη εβδομάδα θα την παραγγείλω αλλά απ ότι έχω καταλάβει απο τα παιδιά είναι μια χαρά. Πιστευω βασικό πλεονέκτημα εκτός απο την τιμή είναι και η αγνότητα της σε συστατικά αλλά και η αξιοπιστία που εμπνέει η προέλευση, αλλά και η άμεση επαφή παραγωγού/καταναλωτή. Εγώ κυρίως γι αυτό αποφάσισα να τη δοκιμάσω. Σα περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτεϊνη δεν είναι και η καλύτερη αλλά οι διαφορές που έχουν οι κοινές πρωτεϊνες μεταξύ τους είναι ασήμαντες κατά την αποψή μου (1-2γρ). Όλες την ίδια δουλειά κάνουν...

Μια παρατήρηση εντελώς φιλικά...έχεις ένα κολληματάκι με τη nitrotech? Δικαίωμά σου βέβαια, μη το πάρεις στραβά, μια παρατήρηση κάνω. Απλά απο περιέργεια πως και αποτελεί μέτρο σύγκρισης για σενα?

----------


## thegravijia

> Διαβάζω τόση ώρα και το 90% των ποστ αναφέρονται στο αν είναι πιο νόστιμη η βανίλια από τη σοκολάτα, αν είναι καλύτερη η τσίγκινη συσκευασία από την πλαστική, αν το όνομα είναι πετυχημένο κλπ, πράγματα ελάχιστης σημασίας για εμένα τουλάχιστον, αφού δε μιλάμε για τούρτες αλλά για προϊόντα που έχουν κάποιο ειδικό σκοπό και δεν τα αγοράζουμε λόγω της γεύσης και του περιτυλίγματος, αλλά με βάση το πόσο αποτελεσματικά είναι. 
> 
> Τίποτα ουσιαστικό λοιπόν για την πρωτεϊνη αυτή, που να την καθιστά ανώτερη των καλών ξένων, υπάρχει? Κι εγώ χαίρομαι που είναι ελληνικό προϊόν και θα το στηρίξω αν κάνει δουλειά, το θέμα είναι όμως αν πραγματικά κάνει αντίστοιχη δουλειά με ορισμένες ξένες. Και σχετικά με την τιμή, συμφωνώ ότι είναι πιο οικονομική, αλλά όχι και τίποτα τραγικό πια (έχει 25 ευρώ το κιλό και η nitrotech πχ έχει 31).  
> 
> Εν κατακλείδι, είναι η πρωτεϊνη αυτή εξίσου αποτελεσματική με τις καλύτερες του χώρου, ή απλά την προτιμούμε κυρίως επειδή είναι ελληνικής παραγωγής ? Τι λένε, εντελώς αντικειμενικά, οι γνώστες του φόρουμ?


..
τι περιμενεις να σου κανει μια πρωτεινη ....
απλο γαλα ειναι ....
η μονη διαφορα της whey με το κοτοπουλο ειναι οτι το κοτοπουλο αφομοιωνεται με το που το φας μετα απο 3-4 ωρες ενω η whey μετα απο 30 λεπτα περιπου....

κατσε διαΒασε λιγο ...να δεις τι ειναι η πρωτεινη....και μην κοιτας της διαφημησεις των εταιριων που λενε οτι περνοντας μια πρωτεινη θα γινεις τουμπανο....ξεκολα

----------


## beefmeup

> ρε ανθρωπε ..ελεος δηλαδη...
> τι περιμενεις να σου κανει μια πρωτεινη ....
> απλο γαλα ειναι ....
> η μονη διαφορα της whey με το κοτοπουλο ειναι οτι το κοτοπουλο αφομοιωνεται με το που το φας μετα απο 3-4 ωρες ενω η whey μετα απο 30 λεπτα περιπου....
> 
> κατσε διαΒασε λιγο ...να δεις τι ειναι η πρωτεινη....και μην κοιτας της διαφημησεις των εταιριων που λενε οτι περνοντας μια πρωτεινη θα γινεις τουμπανο....ξεκολα



δλδ...δεν θα...φουσκωσω αμα παρω προτεινη???

 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

μια εσυ μια ο ροκ,βαλθικατε να μου γκρεμσετε τα ονειρα σημερα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

> τι περιμενεις να σου κανει μια πρωτεινη ....
> απλο γαλα ειναι ....
> η μονη διαφορα της whey με το κοτοπουλο ειναι οτι το κοτοπουλο αφομοιωνεται με το που το φας μετα απο 3-4 ωρες ενω η whey μετα απο 30 λεπτα περιπου....
> 
> διαΒασε λιγο ...να δεις τι ειναι η πρωτεινη....και μην κοιτας της διαφημησεις των εταιριων που λενε οτι περνοντας μια πρωτεινη θα γινεις τουμπανο....ξεκολα


+1

----------


## Polyneikos

Οπως πολυ σωστα είχε πει ο flowing_through αν θυμαμαι καλα,την πρωτεινη από την στιγμη που ξεκινας το αθλημα την παντρευεσαι.
Οπότε λογικο είναι από ενα προιον που πινεις 3 φορες την μερα για χρόνια να επιδιωκεις μια σχετικα καλή γευση και διαλυτότητα,σαν να μου λες ότι πινεις καφε και πας και διαλεγεις μια γευση που δεν σου αρεσει για να πιεις...
Αν η πρωτεινη εχει μεσα αυτα που ταζει,δηλαδη την πρωτη υλη και όχι τον ουρανο με τα αστρα την κανει και την παρακανει την δουλεια της..
Με αυτη την λογικη,ναι , η Ηρακλης την κανει την δουλεια της.όσο για την τιμή,βεβαια και συμφερει σε σχεση με Νιτροτεκ γιατί στα 4 κουτια εντελει στην πουλαει με 20 ευρω το κιλο και όχι με 31 τα 908 γρ και με χαμηλότερη περιεκτικοτητα πρωτεινης εντελει..

----------


## El Topo

> Πόσο δίκιο έχεις!
> 
> +1
> 
> Εγώ την άλλη εβδομάδα θα την παραγγείλω αλλά απ ότι έχω καταλάβει απο τα παιδιά είναι μια χαρά. Πιστευω βασικό πλεονέκτημα εκτός απο την τιμή είναι και η αγνότητα της σε συστατικά αλλά και η αξιοπιστία που εμπνέει η προέλευση, αλλά και η άμεση επαφή παραγωγού/καταναλωτή. Εγώ κυρίως γι αυτό αποφάσισα να τη δοκιμάσω. Σα περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτεϊνη δεν είναι και η καλύτερη αλλά οι διαφορές που έχουν οι κοινές πρωτεϊνες μεταξύ τους είναι ασήμαντες κατά την αποψή μου (1-2γρ). Όλες την ίδια δουλειά κάνουν...
> 
> Μια παρατήρηση εντελώς φιλικά...*έχεις ένα κολληματάκι με τη nitrotech?* Δικαίωμά σου βέβαια, μη το πάρεις στραβά, μια παρατήρηση κάνω. Απλά απο περιέργεια πως και αποτελεί μέτρο σύγκρισης για σενα?


Όχι ramrod, κανένα κόλλημα και καταλαβαίνω ότι ρωτάς εύλογα και καλοπροαίρετα. Απλά είναι πολύ διάσημη η πρωτεϊνη αυτή και την ήξερα από παλιά αφού στο παλιό μου γυμναστήριο την εκθείαζε πολύς κόσμος,  και μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι εδώ ακούστηκαν τόσο πολλές αρνητικές απόψεις γι'αυτήν, ενώ για την Ηρακλής ακούγονται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά καλά λόγια. 

Το μόνο πρόβλημά μου είναι πως, ούτε για τη nitrotech ακούστηκαν κάποια συγκεκριμένα αρνητικά σχόλια, απλά όλοι εστίαζαν στην τιμή (που πλέον είναι πολύ προσιτή σε σχέση με παλιά) και στο hype που έχει δημιουργηθεί γύρω από αυτή, χωρίς να λένε αντικειμενικά σαν σκεύασμα αν είναι καλό ή όχι, ούτε για την Ηρακλής ακούστηκε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο θετικό πέρα από το ότι είναι ελληνικό προϊόν και πιθανόν να είναι πιο αγνό σε συστατικά. Ουσιαστικά πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα των δύο προϊόντων δεν διάβασα και δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να πω ότι κατέληξα στο ποιο από τα δύο αξίζει περισσότερο. 

Απλά, δε νομίζω πως η γεύση, το περιτύλιγμα κλπ  παίζουν καθοριστικό ρόλο στο ποιο προϊόν είναι αποδοτικότερο από κάποιο άλλο και μου έκανε εντύπωση το πόσο πολύ ασχολήθηκε το παρόν τόπικ με τη γεύση της Ηρακλής, τη συσκευασία της κλπ, αντί να ασχοληθεί με τα πιο ουσιώδη, δηλαδή αν είναι καλύτερη από καταξιωμένες τις πρωτεϊνες της αγοράς. Το ότι είναι ελληνικό προϊόν είναι και για εμένα θετικό, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα το αγόραζα αν δεν είναι αντίστοιχης ποιότητας με τις τελευταίες.

Που καταλήγουμε λοιπόν? Αποτελεί καλύτερη λύση από τις ξένες, καταξιωμένες πρωτεϊνες?

----------


## beefmeup

> Όχι ramrod, κανένα κόλλημα και καταλαβαίνω ότι ρωτάς καλοπροαίρετα. Απλά επειδή είναι πολύ διάσημη η πρωτεϊνη αυτή, την ήξερα από παλιά αφού στο παλιό μου γυμναστήριο την εκθείαζε πολύς κόσμος,  και μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι ακούστηκαν τόσο πολλές αρνητικές απόψεις γι'αυτήν, ενώ για την Ηρακλής ακούγονται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά καλά λόγια. 
> 
> Το μόνο πρόβλημά μου είναι πως, ούτε για τη nitrotech ακούστηκαν κάποια συγκεκριμένα αρνητικά σχόλια, απλά όλοι εστίαζαν στην τιμή (που πλέον είναι πολύ προσιτή σε σχέση με παλιά) και στο hype που έχει δημιουργηθεί γύρω από αυτή, χωρίς να λένε αντικειμενικά σαν σκεύασμα αν είναι καλό ή όχι, ούτε για την Ηρακλής ακούστηκε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο θετικό πέρα από το ότι είναι ελληνικό προϊόν και πιθανόν να είναι πιο αγνό σε συστατικά. Ουσιαστικά πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα των δύο προϊόντων δεν διάβασα και δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να πω ότι κατέληξα στο ποιο από τα δύο αξίζει περισσότερο. 
> 
> Απλά, δε νομίζω πως η γεύση, το περιτύλιγμα κλπ  παίζουν καθοριστικό ρόλο στο ποιο προϊόν είναι αποδοτικότερο από κάποιο άλλο και μου έκανε εντύπωση το πόσο πολύ ασχολήθηκε το παρόν τόπικ με τη γεύση της Ηρακλής, τη συσκευασία της κλπ, αντί να ασχοληθεί με τα πιο ουσιώδη, δηλαδή αν είναι καλύτερη από καταξιωμένες τις πρωτεϊνες της αγοράς. Το ότι είναι ελληνικό προϊόν είναι και για εμένα θετικό, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα το αγόραζα αν δεν είναι αντίστοιχης ποιότητας με τις τελευταίες. Συνεχίζω το ψάξιμο...


φιλε ετσι κ αλλιως αν σκοπευεις να γυμναστεις σοβαρα,κ για χρονο,θα δοκιμασεις πολλες σκονες..ειναι δεδομενο..

οποτε γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις κ τις 2 να δεις ποια σου κανει καλυτερα??μπορει να μην σου κανει καμια απτις 2 τελικα..

----------


## Polyneikos

Σου εχω απαντησει λεπτομερεστατα στο τοπικ της Νιτροτεκ,τωρα αν σε εχω πείσει ή δεν σε εχω πείσει,δεν είναι αυτος ο σκοπός μου,ο καθενας εχει τις απόψεις τους από την προσωπικη του πορεια..Απλα δεν καταλάβαινω γιατί εχεις ανοιξει θεμα για την Νιτροτεκ σε 4 διαφορετικα τόπικς,αυτο μου κινει την περιεργεια....
*Nitro-Tech Hardcore (Muscletech)* 
*Γενικές ερωτήσεις για συμπληρώματα.* 
*Καταταξη εταιριων - Αποψεις* 
Εδω μιλαμε για την Ηρακλης,στο θεμα της Νιτρο για την Νιτρο κ.ο.κ.Stay on topic

----------


## El Topo

> ..
> τι περιμενεις να σου κανει μια πρωτεινη ....
> απλο γαλα ειναι ....
> η μονη διαφορα της whey με το κοτοπουλο ειναι οτι το κοτοπουλο αφομοιωνεται με το που το φας μετα απο 3-4 ωρες ενω η whey μετα απο 30 λεπτα περιπου....
> 
> κατσε διαΒασε λιγο ...να δεις τι ειναι η πρωτεινη....και μην κοιτας της διαφημησεις των εταιριων που λενε οτι περνοντας μια πρωτεινη θα γινεις τουμπανο....ξεκολα


Ειλικρινά, γιατί νομίζω πως διαβάζεις ό,τι θες και όχι ό,τι γράφω, είδες πουθενά να λέω ότι με την πρωτεϊνη περιμένω να γίνω τούμπανο? Προφανώς δεν περιμένω κάτι τέτοιο, δεν περιμένω όμως τα σχόλια μιας πρωτείνης να αρχίζουν και να τελειώνουν (σε συντριπτική πλειοψηφία) στο αν έχει ωραία γεύση, αν μυρίζει κατσικίλα κλπ, λες και μιλάμε για γλυκά. Αυτή ήταν η ένστασή μου.

Από εκεί και πέρα, με τη λογική σου δηλαδή, αφού μια πρωτεϊνη είναι απλό γάλα, τότε όλες οι πρωτεϊνες ίδιας περιεκτικότητας, είναι το ίδιο και το αυτό? Προς τι λοιπόν κυκλοφορούν τόσα προϊόντα και στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν τόσες αναλύσεις για κάθε προϊόν? Άρα, μάλλον θα συμφωνείς ότι δεν είναι όλα τα ίδια και γι'άυτό το λόγο ρώτησα το προφανές, αν η Ηρακλής είναι καλύτερη, χειρότερη, ή ισάξια από κάποιες πρωτεϊνες που θεωρούνται κορυφαίες. Αν αυτή η ερώτηση είναι τόσο περίεργη και περιττή, τότε τι να πω...

Polyneikos, εδώ έκανα λόγο για την Ηρακλής, τη νίτροτεκ την ανέφερα απλά για την τιμή της και για να πω ότι η Ηρακλής δεν έχει και τις τρελές διαφορές σε κόστος, σε σχέση με τις πιο γνωστές πρωτεϊνες. Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικότερα τα όσα λέω, θα δεις ότι αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά στο πόσο καλή είναι η Ηρακλής και δεν τη συγκρίνω με τη νίτροτεκ, αλλά γενικά με τις πρωτείνες που εσείς ως ειδικοί θεωρείται καλές. Αυτό είναι που ρωτάω από την αρχή, αν είναι καλύτερη-ισάξια του ανταγωνισμού (μιλάω για αυτές που θεωρείτε ως κορυφαίες), ή απλά είναι μια αξιοπρεπής ελληνική πρωτεϊνη, που την αγοράζουμε επειδή έχει χώρα προέλευσης την Ελλάδα, έχει λίγο καλύτερη τιμή και πιθανόν είναι πιο "υγιεινή" από τις ξένες. Εσύ τι πιστεύεις?

----------


## Polyneikos

Kυκλοφορουν πολλες πρωτεινες γιατι θελουν πολλες εταιριες κομματι από την πίτα των καταναλωτων....όπως κυκλοφορουν και πολλα αυτοκινητα και πολλα παπουτσια και πολλα ρουχα...

----------


## Ramrod

> φιλε ετσι κ αλλιως αν σκοπευεις να γυμναστεις σοβαρα,κ για χρονο,θα δοκιμασεις πολλες σκονες..ειναι δεδομενο..
> 
> οποτε γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις κ τις 2 να δεις ποια σου κανει καλυτερα??μπορει να μην σου κανει καμια απτις 2 τελικα..


+1

El Topo, για να μη βαγίνουμε άλλο οφ σε τόσα θέματα και μας κατσαδιάζει :08. Spank:  , δικαια μεν, ο αυστηρός δε (  :01. Mr. Green:  ) Πολυνεικος άνοιξε ένα θέμα στα συμπληρώματα (όχι στην αξιολόγηση!-Με τίτλο θεματος πχ "επιλογή πρωτεϊνης") να ακούσεις διάφορες προτάσεις από όλα τα μέλη που ενδιαφέρονται να σε βοηθήσουν. Περισσότερες αναλύσεις εκεί...

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αυτό είναι που ρωτάω από την αρχή, αν είναι καλύτερη-ισάξια του ανταγωνισμού (μιλάω για αυτές που θεωρείτε ως κορυφαίες), ή απλά είναι μια αξιοπρεπής ελληνική πρωτεϊνη, που την αγοράζουμε επειδή έχει χώρα προέλευσης την Ελλάδα, έχει λίγο καλύτερη τιμή και πιθανόν είναι πιο "υγιεινή" από τις ξένες. Εσύ τι πιστεύεις?


Δεν θα μπορουσα να συγκρινω την Ηρακλης με την τεχνογνωσια,το οικονομικο  background ,το επιστημονικο προσωπικο του search and development department εταιριων κολοσσων όπως την Universal,Optimum,Eas,Gaspari κτλ.
Αλλα σιγουρα είναι μια επιλογη που βολευει την τσεπη μου και δεν χαλαει το στομαχι μου...Το ότι οικονομικα με παιρνει να οδηγαω FORD δεν σημαινει ότι η BMW & η Μercedes δεν είναι καλύτερες επιλογες...Φυσικα στο θεμα συμπληρωματων το κόστος του να παρεις την BMW των πρωτεινων είναι λιγότερο αλλα όταν το κανεις χρόνια και με όχι μονο ενα τυπο συμπληρωματος αλλα συνδυαζεις 2-3-4 κοιτας λίγο και το πορτοφόλι σου....

----------


## Geo84

Κακά τα ψέμματα. Αρκετοί πιστεύουν και ελπίζουν ότι μία παγκοσμίου φήμης πρωτείνη θα περιέχει και άλλα πράγματα μέσα εκτός από πρωτείνη ορού γάλακτος και ιδανικές αναλογίες αμινοξέων. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αρκετοί πιστεύουν ότι πρωτείνες τύπου nitrotech...optimum κτλ δεν είναι απλά πρωτείνες αλλά έχουν και άλλα πραματάκια μέσα. Δε ξέρω αν είναι έτσι και δε με ενδιαφέρει όμως δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι και να λέμε ότι όλες οι πρωτείνες είναι απλά γάλα. Δεν είναι σίγουρα αναβολικά ούτε κάνουν αυτά που υπόσχονται όμως σίγουρα δεν είναι και ωμές πρωτείνες ορού γάλακτος που μπορείς να παράγεις μόνος σου ή που ίσως παράγει ο Παπαγιάννης. Γι αυτό το λόγο και όλοι όσοι βλέπουν αυτό το άρθρο δε πείθονται ότι θα τους βοηθήσει αυτή η πρωτείνη γιατί σκέφτονται το Μιχάλη σαν ένα γιδοβοσκό που παράγει την πρωτείνη σε μια αποθήκη και στο υποσεινήδητό του φεύγει η ελπίδα ότι η πρωτείνη που θα αγοράσει θα του δώσει το κάτι παραπάνω. Πάντως δε πιστεύω ότι όλες οι γνωστές πρωτείνες είναι ίδιες και δεν είμαι σίγουρος το τι μπορεί να έχουν βάλει έστω και σε μιδαμινή ποσότητα ώστε η πρωτείνη τους να φέρνει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Τα εχω ξεπεράσει βέβαια αυτά και δε τα σκέφτομαι καθόλου γι αυτό μήνες τώρα χρησιμοποιώ την ηρακλής. Ήρθε η ώρα όμως να προχωρήσω και να διαλέξω άλλο τρόπο αγοράς πρωτείνης ακόμα πιο φτηνά από που αλλού? Από το εξωτερικό. Θα εκπλαγείται όσοι δείτε για τι τιμές μιλάμε για μεγάλες εταιρείες συμπληρωμάτων. Το ξέρω ότι για τους χορηγούς αυτό δεν είναι καλό όμως ένα συγνώμη στους mods αλλά οι τύποι έχουν πλουτίσει σε βάρος της τσέπης μας. Είναι απαράδεκτο αυτό που κάνουν με τις τιμές των συμπληρωμάτων. Είναι απαράδεκτο ο Αγγλος με τριπλάσιο ειδόδημα να πληρώνει την ίδια γνωστή πρωτείνη στο 1/2 της τιμής της Ελλάδας. Ελλάδα τέλος για μένα. Εξωτερικό.........

----------


## NICK7

Εγω παντως στο site τους εκανα εγγραφη και περιμενω να με ειδοποιησουν να την παραγγειλω να δω τι εφτιαξαν οι Ελληναρες!!!

----------


## jGod

πολύ συζήτηση για το τιποτε..αν καποιου του περισσευουν τα φραγκα ας παει στο χημειο να κανει μια αναλυση κ μετα συζηταμε!μεχρι τοτε...εχουμε την εγκριση του εοφ!(εδω γελαμε ολοι μαζι..παμεεε)

----------


## paulakos

> Μολις ηρθε το πακετο 4 κιλα πηρα 2 βανιλια 1 σοκολατα και 1 φρουτα
> εντυπωσεις απο τις γευσεις βαζω πρωτα την βανιλια μετα τα φρουτα και τελος σοκολατα την οποια να πω την αληθεια την περιμενα χειροτερη. Να σημειωσω οτι προχθες εδωσα την παραγγελεια χθες μιλησα με τον ιδιο για καποια διευκρινηση  και σημερα ελαβα το δεμα πολυ καλη εξυπηρετηση!!!



4 κιλα πρωτεινη?Την χρησιμοποιεις και σαν αλτηρα?

Με βαλατε σε πριζες θα την δοκιμασω και εγω και θα σας πω!!!!

----------


## thegravijia

> Ειλικρινά, γιατί νομίζω πως διαβάζεις ό,τι θες και όχι ό,τι γράφω, είδες πουθενά να λέω ότι με την πρωτεϊνη περιμένω να γίνω τούμπανο? Προφανώς δεν περιμένω κάτι τέτοιο, δεν περιμένω όμως τα σχόλια μιας πρωτείνης να αρχίζουν και να τελειώνουν (σε συντριπτική πλειοψηφία) στο αν έχει ωραία γεύση, αν μυρίζει κατσικίλα κλπ, λες και μιλάμε για γλυκά. Αυτή ήταν η ένστασή μου.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα, με τη λογική σου δηλαδή, αφού μια πρωτεϊνη είναι απλό γάλα, τότε όλες οι πρωτεϊνες ίδιας περιεκτικότητας, είναι το ίδιο και το αυτό? Προς τι λοιπόν κυκλοφορούν τόσα προϊόντα και στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν τόσες αναλύσεις για κάθε προϊόν? Άρα, μάλλον θα συμφωνείς ότι δεν είναι όλα τα ίδια και γι'άυτό το λόγο ρώτησα το προφανές, αν η Ηρακλής είναι καλύτερη, χειρότερη, ή ισάξια από κάποιες πρωτεϊνες που θεωρούνται κορυφαίες. Αν αυτή η ερώτηση είναι τόσο περίεργη και περιττή, τότε τι να πω...
> 
> Polyneikos, εδώ έκανα λόγο για την Ηρακλής, τη νίτροτεκ την ανέφερα απλά για την τιμή της και για να πω ότι η Ηρακλής δεν έχει και τις τρελές διαφορές σε κόστος, σε σχέση με τις πιο γνωστές πρωτεϊνες. Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικότερα τα όσα λέω, θα δεις ότι αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά στο πόσο καλή είναι η Ηρακλής και δεν τη συγκρίνω με τη νίτροτεκ, αλλά γενικά με τις πρωτείνες που εσείς ως ειδικοί θεωρείται καλές. Αυτό είναι που ρωτάω από την αρχή, αν είναι καλύτερη-ισάξια του ανταγωνισμού (μιλάω για αυτές που θεωρείτε ως κορυφαίες), ή απλά είναι μια αξιοπρεπής ελληνική πρωτεϊνη, που την αγοράζουμε επειδή έχει χώρα προέλευσης την Ελλάδα, έχει λίγο καλύτερη τιμή και πιθανόν είναι πιο "υγιεινή" από τις ξένες. Εσύ τι πιστεύεις?


τι ακριβως θες να ΜΑΘεις δε  μπορω να καταλαβω?
ιδια περιεκτικοτητα εχουν και η νιτροτεκ και ηρακλης.
οτι γραφει το κουτι ξερουμε.

το ερωτημα σου πιο ειναι ?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> *4 κιλα πρωτεινη?Την χρησιμοποιεις και σαν αλτηρα?*



Σου φαίνονται πολλά;;;  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Geo84

> 4 κιλα πρωτεινη?Την χρησιμοποιεις και σαν αλτηρα?
> 
> Με βαλατε σε πριζες θα την δοκιμασω και εγω και θα σας πω!!!!



Και μένα παλιότερα θα μου φαινόντουσαν πολλά.

Τώρα περιμένω 9 κιλά για μένα και 7 για ένα φίλο.

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## paulakos

Ρε παιδια οκ,ειναι και στην πολιτικη του καθενος.Δηλαδη με ποιον τροπο ψωνιζει ο καθενας σιγουρα αν παιρνεις μεγαλη ποσοτητα σου βγαινει πιο φθηνα αλλα εγω ψωνιζω για εναν μηνα και μετα βλεπουμε.Με βαση αυτο,ναι μου φαινονται πολλα τα κιλα που  :01. Wink: αγοραζεται...

----------


## Ramrod

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι? Για να παραγγείλω την "Ηρακλής" πρέπει να γίνω μέλος και να στείλω ύστερα mail κλπ ή να μπορώ να πάρω απευθείας τηλέφωνο και να μη μπλέκω με τέτοιες διαδικασίες? Αν ναι σε πιο τηλέφωνω παίρνω και τι ώρες?
Με ενδιαφέρει να την παραλάβω όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερο οπότε πείτε μου ποιος τρόπος είναι πιο "γρήγορος".

Α και κάτι τελευταίο, η τιμή είναι 25+3 με αντικαταβολή? Καλά έχω καταλάβει?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

^^ Στο τηλ και email του κ.Παπαγιαννη είναι τα εξής: *23810.81972    club@herculesprotein.gr

*Σαφώς και μπορείς να κάνεις απευθείας τη παραγγελία σου. Ναι η τιμή του ενός κιλού είναι 25€+3€ εφόσον θες να πληρώσεις με αντικαταβολή. Εάν πληρώσεις με κατάθεση σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό γλυτώνεις τα 3€.

Γράψου πάντως αν θες στο club, κατά καιρούς θα σου έρχεται email ή sms με προσφορές.

----------


## Geo84

Με το που πάρεις ρώτα και αν υπάρχει κάποια προσφορά η αν θα υπάρχει σύντομα. Εγώ αυτό έκανα και αν υπήρχε προγραμματισμένη για το κοντινό μέλλον μου την έδινε και πιο νωρίς.

----------


## Ramrod

> ^^ Στο τηλ και email του κ.Παπαγιαννη είναι τα εξής: *23810.81972    club@herculesprotein.gr
> 
> *Σαφώς και μπορείς να κάνεις απευθείας τη παραγγελία σου. Ναι η τιμή του ενός κιλού είναι 25€+3€ εφόσον θες να πληρώσεις με αντικαταβολή. Εάν πληρώσεις με κατάθεση σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό γλυτώνεις τα 3€.
> 
> Γράψου πάντως αν θες στο club, κατά καιρούς θα σου έρχεται email ή sms με προσφορές.


Thanks Stelako. Ξέρεις μήπως αν μπορώ να δώσω παραγγελία σημερα το απόγευμα? και αν ναι τετάρτη θα μου έρθει ή μετράει απο αύριο? Απλά να ξέρω και για την παραλαβή αφού δεν είμαι σπίτθ όλες τις ώρες...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Δε ξέρω αν είναι ανοιχτά τώρα, πάρε τηλ δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα. Πάρε και λίγο αργότερα μήπως έκλεισαν για μεσημέρι και ξανανοίξουν.

Συνήθως παραγγέλνω μέσω fb το πρωί και το μεσημέρι της επομένης η παραγγελία έρχεται σπίτι μου.

----------


## Ramrod

Σήμερα τη δοκίμασα και εγώ σε γευση Βανίλια που είναι πολυπαινεμένη...

Διαλυτότητα 9,5/10
Γευση 7/10

Γενικά με τη διαλυτότητα δεν αντιμετώπισα κανένα πρόβλημα. Την ανακάτεψα λίγο με ένα κουτάλι για να καθήσει και ύστερα τη χτύπησα για 10" στο σεικερ με το χέρι και μια χαρά. Όυτε σβόλους ούτε τίποτα. Μόνο λίγος σπαστικός αφρός...
Λίγο πιο δύσκολο ήταν με το γάλα όπου χρειάστηκε περισσότερο χτύπημα αλλά μια χαρά διαλύθηκε.
Σε ότι αφορά τη γευση (που προσωπικά δε με πολυνοιάζει) με γάλα μου φάνηκε σα Milkshake, συμπαθητική. Βέβαια μετά δοκίμασα να τη βάλω μαζί με δημητριακά και μου ήρθε να ξεράσω 100 φορές...λίγωσα όσο δε πάει...πολύ γλυκιά για τα γούστα μου. Σε νερό ήταν κάπως νερουλή αλλά έβαλα 250 ml νερό αντί για 200 οπότε πιστευω με λιγότερο θα είναι πιο καλή.Περι κατσικίλας και γιδίλας και τραγίλας και όποιας άλλης "-ίλας" εγώ δεν αντιλήφθηκα κάτι, όχι άσχημο τουλάχιστον. Μου φάνηκε σα φρέσκο, νόστημο γάλα...

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι..."επαιξα" λίγο με το κουτάλι της σούπας και τη ζυγαριά. Η υπερ-γεμάτη κουταλιά της σούπας μου έβγαινε 14 περίπου γρ και στο μπώλ που τη ζύγισα(35 γρ) μου φαινόταν πολύ σε ποσότητα...μήπως είναι η πυκνότητά της ή κάτι? Στις οδηγίες λέει 2 κουταλιές γεμάτες 35 γρ. Απλά θεωρώ πως είναι καλύτερο να ζυγίζω ακριβώς την ποσότητα με τη ζυγαριά παρά να παίζω με "πατημένα" scoop και μέγεθη κουταλιών...

Σε ότι αφορά την ποιότητα, μου φαίνεται πολύ απλή στη συνθεσή της και αρκετά "αγνή".
Αυτά τα ολίγα απο εμένα...

----------


## NICK7

Ηρθε και σε εμενα σημερα

Διαλυτότητα 9,5/10
Γευση 5/10

Την πηρα σε γευση σοκολατας και την ανακατεψα με γαλα και να σας πω την αληθεια οσες φορες παω να πιω μου ερχεται να ξερασω εχει μια γιδιλα κατσικιλα δεν ξερω ακριβως και με χαλαει πολλυ ισως να μην ειναι η σοκολατα καλη σε αυτην την πρωτεινη δεν ξερω αλλα αυτη την γιδιλα την καταλαβαινεις πολλυ στην σοκολατα σε γενικες γραμμες καλη (εκτος γευσης), σε θεμα αποροφησης μια χαρα ολα ασχετα της λακτοζης μια χαρα ηταν οταν την χονεψα μονο κατι ψιλορεψιματα αλλα ενταξει αλλα απο θεμα ποιοτητας πρεπει να ειναι καλη γιατι καταλαβαινεις την γευση του γαλακτος σαν της γιδας που νομιζεις οτι πινεις φρεσκο γαλα!!!

----------


## Ramrod

> Ηρθε και σε εμενα σημερα
> 
> Διαλυτότητα 9,5/10
> Γευση 5/10
> 
> Την πηρα σε γευση σοκολατας και την ανακατεψα με γαλα και να σας πω την αληθεια οσες φορες παω να πιω μου ερχεται να ξερασω εχει μια γιδιλα κατσικιλα δεν ξερω ακριβως και με χαλαει πολλυ ισως να μην ειναι η σοκολατα καλη σε αυτην την πρωτεινη δεν ξερω αλλα αυτη την γιδιλα την καταλαβαινεις πολλυ στην σοκολατα σε γενικες γραμμες καλη (εκτος γευσης), σε θεμα αποροφησης μια χαρα ολα ασχετως της λακτοζης μια χαρα ηταν οταν την χονεψα μονο κατι ψιλορεψιματα αλλα ενταξει αλλα απο θεμα ποιοτητας πρεπει να ειναι καλη γιατι καταλαβαινεις την γευση του γαλακτος σαν της γιδας που νομιζεις οτι πινεις φρεσκο γαλα!!!


+1

Τόσο χάλια είναι η σοκολάτα ρε παιδιά? Με τόσα άσχημα που ακούω ψήνομαι να την παραγγείλω...

Σε θέμα χώνεψης με νερό είναι άμεση. Λεπτα κάνει...Με γάλα κάνει λιγάκι περισσότερο άλλα λογικό. Ούτε φουσκώματα όμως ούτε ρεψίματα ούτε τίποτα σε εμένα...
Δοκιμάστε τη βανίλα με μέλι όσοι δε το κάνατε ήδη...μιλάμε η πιο ωραία καραμέλα!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## NICK7

Ξαναδοκιμασα αλλα με νερο παλι τα ιδια δεν νομιζω να την τελιωσω φετος αυτην την πρωτεινη εκτος αν κλινω την μυτη μου και την καταπινω κατευθειαν μαλλον αυτο θα κανω!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ηρθε και σε εμενα σημερα
> 
> Διαλυτότητα 9,5/10
> Γευση 5/10
> 
> σε θεμα αποροφησης μια χαρα ολα ασχετα της λακτοζης μια χαρα ηταν οταν την χονεψα *μονο κατι ψιλορεψιματα* αλλα ενταξει


Χα,χα,θεος !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## souezass

> Ξαναδοκιμασα αλλα με νερο παλι τα ιδια δεν νομιζω να την τελιωσω φετος αυτην την πρωτεινη εκτος αν κλινω την μυτη μου και την καταπινω κατευθειαν μαλλον αυτο θα κανω!!!


*σου ποσταρω κατι που το εκανα οταν ειχα παρει και εγω σοκολατα.( απο ενα παλιο μου ποστ ) .*




> Γευσεις : σοκολατα εγω δεν μπορω να την πιω.ειλικρινα μονο σοκολατα δεν ειναι.αλλα μπορεις να κανεις το εξις και να τη πιεις τελεια.μεσα στο σεικερ βαζεις και *ενα κουταλακι nesquik η HEMO*.πινετε μανιοδος.


εγω την ιπια ετσι πολλη χαλαρα.η σοκολατα βασικα επρεπε να λεγετε καφε.γιατι μοναχα καφε γευση εχει.

----------


## NICK7

Ευχαριστω ρε φιλε γιατι ειχα αρχισει να ανησυχω μην πανε πεταμενα τα λεφτα!!!

----------


## ankh

Έχετε παρατηρήσει και 'σεις οτι η πυκνότητα της σκόνης στην γεύση φρούτα του δάσους είναι διαφορετική από τις άλλες γεύσεις;

----------


## Eddie

> Έχετε παρατηρήσει και 'σεις οτι η πυκνότητα της σκόνης στην γεύση φρούτα του δάσους είναι διαφορετική από τις άλλες γεύσεις;


Λογικο.Δεν ειναι κατι περιεργο,ειναι κατι το οποιο συμβαινει και με την βανιλια με σοκολατα.Οχι αποκλειστικα αυτης της εταιριας,απλα παιζει ρολο η γευση,ισως καποιο γλυκαντικο η προσθετο.

----------


## ankh

> Λογικο.Δεν ειναι κατι περιεργο,ειναι κατι το οποιο συμβαινει και με την βανιλια με σοκολατα.Οχι αποκλειστικα αυτης της εταιριας,απλα παιζει ρολο η γευση,ισως καποιο γλυκαντικο η προσθετο.


ευχαριστώ φίλε μου .

----------


## shaikan

καλημερα σε ολους,
Πριν λιγο καιρο εμφανιστηκε στην ελληνικη αγορα μια νεα πρωτεινη 
η Ηercules.Σιγουρα πολλοι απο σας θα την εχουν δοκιμασει ηδη.
Αν βρειτε χρονο θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλως ήρθες στο φόρουμ.Νομίζω ότι αυτο το τόπικ που μετεφερα το ποστ σου θα σου καλύψει τις απορίες σου,ειδαλλως ρωτας τι θελεις να μαθεις... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## blackgym

εγω κανω τεστ στο ιδη δουλεμενο σωμα μου με αποχη 4 μηνες εχω ξεκινησει και ειμαι στο 3 μηνο και εχω μπει και σε διετα  ..αυτη την στιγμη χρησιμοποιω μονο ηρακλη πρωτεινη σαν συμπληρωμα τα αποτελεσματα στις φωτογραφιες σαββατο κανω ποστ φωτος πριν βαλω κρεατινη και μιτο

οσο αφορα αυτα που ακουω για γευσεις και διαλυτοτιτες η πρωτεινη ειναι παρα πολυ καλη διαρκει 3-4 δευτερολεπτα μεχρι να παει στο στομαχι σου τι της θες της γευσεις  εγω σε 3 μηνες ανοιγω το τριο τελευταιο κιλο που εχω , τι τραγιλες και βλακειες αν θες να φτασεις καπου κανεις θυσιες..+ ειναι ελληνικη και αρκετα μας εχουν παρει οι αμερικανοι και οι διαφοροι υποστιριζουμε ελλαδα μεγα αλεχανδρο μακεδονια! τελος !

----------


## Ramrod

> εγω κανω τεστ στο ιδη δουλεμενο σωμα μου με αποχη 4 μηνες εχω ξεκινησει και ειμαι στο 3 μηνο και εχω μπει και σε διετα  ..αυτη την στιγμη χρησιμοποιω μονο ηρακλη πρωτεινη σαν συμπληρωμα τα αποτελεσματα στις φωτογραφιες σαββατο κανω ποστ φωτος πριν βαλω κρεατινη και μιτο
> 
> οσο αφορα αυτα που ακουω για γευσεις και διαλυτοτιτες η πρωτεινη ειναι παρα πολυ καλη διαρκει 3-4 δευτερολεπτα μεχρι να παει στο στομαχι σου τι της θες της γευσεις  εγω σε 3 μηνες ανοιγω το τριο τελευταιο κιλο που εχω , τι τραγιλες και βλακειες αν θες να φτασεις καπου κανεις θυσιες..+ ειναι ελληνικη και αρκετα μας εχουν παρει οι αμερικανοι και οι διαφοροι υποστιριζουμε ελλαδα μεγα αλεχανδρο μακεδονια! τελος !


Καλό θα ήταν να ποστάρεις και τη διατροφή σου με τα αποτελέσματα για να έχουμε μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα...πάντως λες πως χρησιμοποιώντας Ηρακλή είχες αναμενόμενη/ομαλή ανάπτυξη, είδες τα αποτελέσματα που ήθελες...

Σοκολάτα έχεις πάρει? Είναι τόσο "χάλια" όσο λένε?

----------


## blackgym

> Καλό θα ήταν να ποστάρεις και τη διατροφή σου με τα αποτελέσματα για να έχουμε μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα...πάντως λες πως χρησιμοποιώντας Ηρακλή είχες αναμενόμενη/ομαλή ανάπτυξη, είδες τα αποτελέσματα που ήθελες...
> 
> Σοκολάτα έχεις πάρει? Είναι τόσο "χάλια" όσο λένε?



ναι σοκολατα..αν ψαξεις  θα βρεις την διατροφη μου φωτο τα παντα

----------


## Ramrod

> ναι σοκολατα..αν ψαξεις  θα βρεις την διατροφη μου φωτο τα παντα


φωτό σου έχω δει...αρκετά καλός. Τη διατροφή όχι αλλά θα τη βρω. Είναι αυτή που ακολουθείς τώρα ετσι?

----------


## blackgym

> φωτό σου έχω δει...αρκετά καλός. Τη διατροφή όχι αλλά θα τη βρω. Είναι αυτή που ακολουθείς τώρα ετσι?


ειναι στο περιπου με την περσινη αλλα χωρις συμπληρωματα μονο πρωτεινη ειμαι λιγο ποιο μικρος απο περσι αλλα πολυ στεγνος και ποιο κομμενος για 85 κιλα απο οτι ειμουν περσι και ειχα και αποχη 4 μηνες φετος

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Καλό θα ήταν να ποστάρεις και τη διατροφή σου με τα αποτελέσματα για να έχουμε μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα...πάντως λες πως χρησιμοποιώντας Ηρακλή είχες αναμενόμενη/ομαλή ανάπτυξη, είδες τα αποτελέσματα που ήθελες...
> 
> Σοκολάτα έχεις πάρει? Είναι τόσο "χάλια" όσο λένε?


Ναι ειναι τοσο χαλια φιλε μου.Εγω την εχω εδω και 5 περιπου μηνες και την χρησημοποιω οταν ξεμενω απο τις αλλες

----------


## Micha3L_Myers

εχω τελειωση 8 κουτια ηρακλης πολυ καλη πρωτεινη μου φανηκε και σε καλη τιμη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Κ.

Την παράγγειλα, τελικά ο Παπαγιάννης είναι άριστος. Παράγγειλα το πρωί και μου ήρθε το άλλο πρωί. Πιο γρήγορα από το να πάω στο μαγαζί...και πληρωμή εν λευκώ...με μία μόνο λέξη επαγγελματίας. Μια χαρά η ποιότητα, η γεύση και η διαλυτότητα. Άριστη τιμή!!!

----------


## Atkins

μου χε δωσει φιλος μισο κουτι βανιλιας..

μου φανηκε περιεργει η γευση..οταν τελειωσε(ανυπομνουσα καπως να γινει γιατι γουσταρα τα καλουδια της Ον..)

αρχισα να αναζητω την αισθηση της πουδρας το αγνο και λοιπα..(οπως πολλα εχουν γραφτει πιο πανω)

ηρθε η ωρα πηρα σοκολοτα..μαρεσει ετσι πηχτο σαν  φραπες σε καλο μαγαζι με δυνατη φραπεδιερα που γινετε με το χτυπημα στο μιξερακι,
περαν των αλλων...

η γευση του αιγοπροβιου συνηθηζετε(οχι σε αυτους που δεν αρεσει το τυρι σιγουρα-αρα ειναι για εκλεκτους  :01. Mr. Green:  ) εως γινετε να την αναζητας κιολας καποιες στιγμες..εχει κατι το διαφορετικο(σιγουρα καποιος στιγμες δεν μπορει να μην εχεις ορεξη για αυτην..μιλαω για ορισμενους που χρησιμοποιουν)

θελει μαλλον και καλη ποσοτητα νερου για να μην ειναι εντονη...

πηρα και μια φρουτα δασους για ποικιλια  :01. Smile: ..αναμενω να καταπιω και αυτη την γευση! 


Υσ.νομιζω η ολη προσπαθεια αξιζει προσοχης(κλπ) και ακομα και αν θελει καποιος ποικιλια και αλλαγη στις γευσεις,μπορει να ειναι μια απο τις επιλογες του..

----------


## kyriakos23

αν ητανε ολα τα συμπληρωματα με ετσι γευση δεν θα επερνα ποτε μου τπτ!

----------


## Χρήστος Κ.

Περί ορέξεως....

----------


## Svein

> αν ητανε ολα τα συμπληρωματα με ετσι γευση δεν θα επερνα ποτε μου τπτ!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Jumaru

> Την παράγγειλα, τελικά ο Παπαγιάννης είναι άριστος. Παράγγειλα το πρωί και μου ήρθε το άλλο πρωί. Πιο γρήγορα από το να πάω στο μαγαζί...και πληρωμή εν λευκώ...με μία μόνο λέξη επαγγελματίας. Μια χαρά η ποιότητα, η γεύση και η διαλυτότητα. Άριστη τιμή!!!





> Περί ορέξεως....


++1

Πρωτεΐνη είναι παιδιά όχι το νέο γλυκό της kinder

----------


## eri_87

Παιδιά πήρα κι εγώ προχθές 1βανίλια κ 1σοκολάτα!!!!! Ο κ.Παπαγιάννης όντως άριστος, αλλά δυστυχώς ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να ξαναπάρω...
Από διαλυτότητα καλά τα πάει, όντως δείχνει αγνή η σύστασή της, αλλά με τέτοια γεύση (και οι 2 μου φαίνονται σχεδόν ίδιες) και μυρωδιά δεν κατεβαίνει ούτε με σφαίρες!!!! :03. Thumb Down:  Ξέρω ότι δεν παίρνεις μια πρωτεΐνη για να πιεις κάτι ωραίο, αλλά αυτή μου προκαλεί εμετό! Γενικά έχω και ευαίσθητο στομάχι... Δεν αντέχει κάτι με το ζόρι!
_Να τονίσω ότι αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου_ και μπορεί να ακούγεται υπερβολική! Αλλά πραγματικά απελπίστηκα (πήρα και 2κιλά τρομάρα μου)! Δοκίμασα με νερό, με γάλα, με χυμό, με μπανάνα....Τίποτα! Τελικά σώθηκα βάζοντας 3-4γρ κακάο που δίνει έντονη γεύση και έτσι μπορώ να το πιω........

----------


## thegravijia

^^βαλε λιγο νεσκουικ !

----------


## Ramrod

> Παιδιά πήρα κι εγώ προχθές 1βανίλια κ 1σοκολάτα!!!!! Ο κ.Παπαγιάννης όντως άριστος, αλλά δυστυχώς ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να ξαναπάρω...
> Από διαλυτότητα καλά τα πάει, όντως δείχνει αγνή η σύστασή της, αλλά με τέτοια γεύση (και οι 2 μου φαίνονται σχεδόν ίδιες) και μυρωδιά δεν κατεβαίνει ούτε με σφαίρες!!!! Ξέρω ότι δεν παίρνεις μια πρωτεΐνη για να πιεις κάτι ωραίο, αλλά αυτή μου προκαλεί εμετό! Γενικά έχω και ευαίσθητο στομάχι... Δεν αντέχει κάτι με το ζόρι!
> _Να τονίσω ότι αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου_ και μπορεί να ακούγεται υπερβολική! Αλλά πραγματικά απελπίστηκα (πήρα και 2κιλά τρομάρα μου)! Δοκίμασα με νερό, με γάλα, με χυμό, με μπανάνα....Τίποτα! Τελικά σώθηκα βάζοντας 3-4γρ κακάο που δίνει έντονη γεύση και έτσι μπορώ να το πιω........


Κοίτα αν την πίνεις μεταπροπονητικά και δεν επηρεάζει τη διατροφή σου βάλε μέλι στη βανίλια. Εμένα μου άρεσε πολύ, γινόταν σα καραμέλα. Και το πρωϊ το έπινα με γάλα και μέλι και ήταν σα μιλκσεικ. Στην αρχή και εγώ ξίνισα λιγάκι με τη γευση, που είμαι της άποψης ότι η πρωτεϊνη πρέπει να έχει "κακή" γευση. Όχι πως δε μου άρεσε απλά δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη μου...αλλά μετά απο 1 εβδομάδα χρήση τη συνήθισα και την έπινα ευχάριστα. 
Εναλλακτικά, με μπανάνα!

Απλά αν έχεις συνηθίσει τις εμπορικές γευσεις όπως η Myofusion τότε αυτή σου φαίνεται μαυρο χάλι....
Πιστευω αν τη συνηθίσεις θα σου αρέσει και πιστευω λόγο της αγνότας της και της αξιοπιστίας (εγώ "ανέβηκα" στο διάστημα που την έπαιρνα, άρα μάλλον δεν έπινα αλευρι) αξίζει μια θυσία. Ούτως η άλλως τόσες κάνουμε σε ότι αφορά τη γευση.

Η Ηρακλής και πάλι ήταν απο τα πιο γευστικά "γευματα" που είχα στη διατροφή μου...

Σίγουρα θα την ξαναπροτιμήσω!

----------


## Jumaru

Δοκίμασε και να βάλεις καφέ μέσα. Το πρωί εγώ επειδή βαριέμαι να χτυπάω μια πρωτείνη και μια φραπέ τα συνδυάζω  :01. Smile:

----------


## dionisos

> Παιδιά πήρα κι εγώ προχθές 1βανίλια κ 1σοκολάτα!!!!! Ο κ.Παπαγιάννης όντως άριστος, αλλά δυστυχώς ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να ξαναπάρω...
> Από διαλυτότητα καλά τα πάει, όντως δείχνει αγνή η σύστασή της, αλλά με τέτοια γεύση (και οι 2 μου φαίνονται σχεδόν ίδιες) και μυρωδιά δεν κατεβαίνει ούτε με σφαίρες!!!! Ξέρω ότι δεν παίρνεις μια πρωτεΐνη για να πιεις κάτι ωραίο, αλλά αυτή μου προκαλεί εμετό! Γενικά έχω και ευαίσθητο στομάχι... Δεν αντέχει κάτι με το ζόρι!
> _Να τονίσω ότι αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου_ και μπορεί να ακούγεται υπερβολική! Αλλά πραγματικά απελπίστηκα (πήρα και 2κιλά τρομάρα μου)! Δοκίμασα με νερό, με γάλα, με χυμό, με μπανάνα....Τίποτα! Τελικά σώθηκα βάζοντας 3-4γρ κακάο που δίνει έντονη γεύση και έτσι μπορώ να το πιω........


Εγώ στα έλεγα! Δοκίμασα και εγώ και ένιωθα πως θα ξεπροβάλλει από το ποτήρι καμιά κατσικίσια ουρά! Τα ρεψίματα μετά ήταν ότι χειρότερο!!

----------


## panzor

εμένα πάντως μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ η γεύση βανίλια! σίγουρα θα ξαναπάρω. προχτές μου ήρθε η φρούτα του δάσους που παρήγγειλα και έχει πολύ πιο ήπια γεύση αλλά και διαφορετική υφή. η βανίλια βγαίνει πιο κρεμώδης ενώ η γευση φρούτα του δάσους βγαίνει λίγο πιο νεροζούμι. γενικά όμως είμαι πάρα πολύ ικανοποιημένος απο την πρωτείνη ηρακλής και θα την προτιμώ συχνά απο δω και πέρα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## eri_87

Τί να πω βρε παιδιά... Μαύρη απελπισία! Με κακάο κατεβαίνει άνετα, οπότε έτσι θα το κάνω! 
Το νεσκουικ δεν είναι τόσο έντονο όσο το κακάο, οπότε θα πρέπει να βάλω πολύ, γιαυτό δεν το προτιμώ! 
Όσο για τη βανίλια, θα βάλω επίσης κακάο! Καλή πρέπει να είναι η βανίλια, αλλά δε μαρέσει γενικά σαν γεύση (έχω δοκιμάσει και της ΟΝ), οπότε αστα να πάνε!
 Μπανάνα έβαλα στη βανίλια αλλά ήταν ακόμα χάλια!
 :01. Sad: 

Τέλοσπάντων, για να μη τα πετάξω θα τα πιω και τα 2 αναγκαστικά!!! :02. Shock:

----------


## neso

παιδια μια ερωτηση(μπορει να ειναι και λιγο χαζη).με το γαλα παιζει να την αραιωσουμε;

----------


## Jumaru

> παιδια μια ερωτηση(μπορει να ειναι και λιγο χαζη).με το γαλα παιζει να την αραιωσουμε;


Γιατί να μην παίζει? Γάλα  , νερό .. χτύπα το όπως γουστάρεις. Εγώ με 0% γάλα την πίνω και η βανίλια μου άρεσε πολύ

----------


## Nick Sotiralis

> παιδια μια ερωτηση(μπορει να ειναι και λιγο χαζη).με το γαλα παιζει να την αραιωσουμε;


μεταπροπονητικα δεν θα σου προτεινα με γαλα

----------


## Ramrod

> μεταπροπονητικα δεν θα σου προτεινα με γαλα


Γιατί όχι? Αν είναι με χαμηλά ή καθόλου λιπαρά δε πειράζει...
Απλά πρόσεχε με τη δοσολογία...

----------


## Eddie

> Γιατί όχι? Αν είναι με χαμηλά ή καθόλου λιπαρά δε πειράζει...
> Απλά πρόσεχε με τη δοσολογία...


Δεν ειναι μονο τα λιπαρα που καθυστερουν την αφομοιωση αλλα και η καζεινη.

----------


## Ramrod

> Δεν ειναι μονο τα λιπαρα που καθυστερουν την αφομοιωση αλλα και η καζεινη.


Το ξέρω αλλά η διαφορά θα είναι σα να παίρνεις πρωτεϊνη πολλών πηγών. Δε νομίζω οτι θα έχει ουσιαστική διαφορά για κάποιον μη προχωρημένο, ειδικά σε όγκο.
Αλλωστε, φαντάζομαι, ο ορός θα απορροφηθεί κανονικά και η καζεϊνη σταδιακά...

----------


## Eddie

> Το ξέρω αλλά η διαφορά θα είναι σα να παίρνεις πρωτεϊνη πολλών πηγών. Δε νομίζω οτι θα έχει ουσιαστική διαφορά για κάποιον μη προχωρημένο, ειδικά σε όγκο.
> Αλλωστε, φαντάζομαι, ο ορός θα απορροφηθεί κανονικά και η καζεϊνη σταδιακά...


Τωρα αυτο το λενε οι εταιριες που θελουν να πουλησουν.Πολλοι δε το πιστευουν και υποστηριζουν οτι η καζεινη θα τα παει ολα πιο πισω,τωρα τι ισχυει..

Παντως ενα διαστημα επαιρνα δεκα πηγων ολη τη μερα και μεταπροπονητικα αλλα δεν εβλεπα καπια σημαντικη διαφορα.Απλως σε σχεση με τη whey υστερουσε λιγο στο θεμα αποκαταστασης,αλλα και αυτο δεν μπορω να το αποδοσω στη διαφορα των πηγων.Μπορει να ηταν απο κατι αλλο.

----------


## Bane

Whey+Casein είναι πιο αποτελεσματική από whey η casein σκέτη, γνωστά είναι αυτά

----------


## Eddie

> Whey+Casein είναι πιο αποτελεσματική από whey η casein σκέτη, γνωστά είναι αυτά


Aναμεσα απ τα γευματα καλα,και μεταπροπονητικα ομως?

----------


## Bane

> Aναμεσα απ τα γευματα καλα,και μεταπροπονητικα ομως?


Μεταπροπονητικά πας για καθαρή whey με απλούς υδατάνθρακες

----------


## souezass

> Η Ηρακλής και πάλι ήταν απο τα πιο γευστικά "γευματα" που είχα στη διατροφή μου...
> 
> Σίγουρα θα την ξαναπροτιμήσω!


θα σταθω μοναχα σε αυτο που λες αδελφε.εχω δει αποτελεσματα και ειμαι fun και δεν πιστευω να αλλαξω πρωτεινη.εχω κανει πολλα ποστς για την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη και δεν τα κανω για flame.στο θεμα τιμης-ποιωτητας δεν το συζηταω.

οπιος εχει προβλιμα στην γευση τους προτεινω 2 tips.
η σοκολατα ουτε εγω μπορω να την πιω.βαλτε μεσα μια κουταλια του γλυκου νεσκουικ και λιγο μελι. και χτυπηστε δυνατα.αλλαζει παρα πολλυ.

βεβαια εχω πιει τρις χειροτερες πρωτεινες.και μερικες και λιγμενες οπου οι τυποι που της πουλουσαν αλλαζαν ημερομηνιες......

βανιλια και φρουτα του δασους πανε με ολα.παντα ομως να την πινετε με νερο μιας και εχι καλυτερα αποτελεμστα και αποφορατε πιο fast.

αυτα καλες προπονησεις να εχετε. :08. Toast:

----------


## stamthedrum

> θα σταθω μοναχα σε αυτο που λες αδελφε.εχω δει αποτελεσματα και ειμαι fun και δεν πιστευω να αλλαξω πρωτεινη.εχω κανει πολλα ποστς για την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη και δεν τα κανω για flame.στο θεμα τιμης-ποιωτητας δεν το συζηταω.
> 
> οπιος εχει προβλιμα στην γευση τους προτεινω 2 tips.
> η σοκολατα ουτε εγω μπορω να την πιω.βαλτε μεσα μια κουταλια του γλυκου νεσκουικ και λιγο μελι. και χτυπηστε δυνατα.αλλαζει παρα πολλυ.
> 
> βεβαια εχω πιει τρις χειροτερες πρωτεινες.και μερικες και λιγμενες οπου οι τυποι που της πουλουσαν αλλαζαν ημερομηνιες......
> 
> βανιλια και φρουτα του δασους πανε με ολα.*παντα ομως να την πινετε με νερο μιας και εχι καλυτερα αποτελεμστα και αποφορατε πιο fast.*
> 
> αυτα καλες προπονησεις να εχετε.


Καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από ποιαν έννοια; και τι εννοείς απορροφάται πιο γρήγορα με το νερό; Δε νομίζω ότι θα έχει μεγάλη διαφορά αν η whey απορροφηθεί σε 25 λεπτά ή σε 35 λεπτά επειδή θα βάλεις γάλα

----------


## souezass

> Καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από ποιαν έννοια; και τι εννοείς απορροφάται πιο γρήγορα με το νερό; Δε νομίζω ότι θα έχει μεγάλη διαφορά αν η whey απορροφηθεί σε 25 λεπτά ή σε 35 λεπτά επειδή θα βάλεις γάλα


ολα τα συπληρωματα τα περνουμε για ενα up η ακομα και γιατι θελουμε να φτιαξουμε πιο ευκολα σωμα.εμενα αυτη η πρωτεινη με εχει βοηθηση να ανεβω αρκετα.

εγω την πρωτεινη αυτη την πινω 2 φορες την μερα.μια κατα τισ 11-12 το μεσημερι και καπακι μετα την προπονηση.και παντα με νερο.αν το βραδυ 8ελω να πιω κατι πιο ευχαριστω την  πινω με γαλα μιας και ειναι σασν μιλκ-σεικ.

----------


## Daniel

> ναι μονο που με το σιδερο υπαρχει μεγαλο προβλημα.
> εαρχισαν να πεζουν οι συναγερμοι στο αεροδρομιο και με περασανε για εμπορο ναρκοτικων.
> ενω με τα πλαστικα κουτια δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.


Στο μυαλο μου εισαι; Απαντησες σε αυτο που ειχα απορια. Και οτι που σκεφτομουν να παρω κανα κιλο τωρα που θα παω για λιγο στα ξενα αλλα παντα ειχα αυτην την απορια. Εσενα σου χτυπησε η βαλιτσα που εκανες check in η την ειχες χειραποσκευη την πρωτεινη;

----------


## kyriakos23

check in

----------


## Polyneikos

Το πρωτο πλαστικο κουτι από συμπλήρωμα που θα σου τελειωσει χρησιμοποιησε το για να ρίξεις μεσα την Ηρακλης..

----------


## drago

> Whey+Casein είναι πιο αποτελεσματική από whey η casein σκέτη, γνωστά είναι αυτά


μαν, να σε ρωτησω κατι που το εχω απορια. το μιγμα whey / casein απορωφαται πρωτα η whey και μετα η καζεινη? η αποροφονται ολα στον χρονο και ρυθμο απορωφησης της καζεινης???

----------


## deluxe

Ταυτοχρονα, απλα η whey με πιο γρηγορο ρυθμο. Δλδ σε μιση ωρα η whey θα εχει απορροφηθει ολη, ενω η καζεινη θα συνεχιζει για ακομα 5-6 ωρες.

----------


## Eddie

> Ταυτοχρονα, απλα η whey με πιο γρηγορο ρυθμο. Δλδ σε μιση ωρα η whey θα εχει απορροφηθει ολη, ενω η καζεινη θα συνεχιζει για ακομα 5-6 ωρες.


Εισαι σιγουρος?Γιατι εγω εχω ακουσει οτι η αργης απορροφησης θα καθυστερησει και την πιο γρηγορη.

----------


## stelios025

> Εισαι σιγουρος?Γιατι εγω εχω ακουσει οτι η αργης απορροφησης θα καθυστερησει και την πιο γρηγορη.


Και εγω ετσι ξέρω...

----------


## drago

> Και εγω ετσι ξέρω...


κι εγω προς τα εκει παω αλλα ηθελα να το επιβεβαιωσω.

----------


## deluxe

Υπαρχουν και ερευνες ομως που δειχνουν οτι δεν καθυστερει την απορροφηση ή οτι την καθυστερει ελαχιστα. Καπου στο bb.com τις ειχα δει.

Επισης πολλοι χρησιμοποιουν συνδιασμο whey/casein για Pre-Workout. Ερευνα ειχε δειξει οτι οσοι εκαναν αυτο το συνδιασμο ειχαν καλυτερα αποτελεσματα σε μυϊκη αναπτυξη, απο αυτους που επαιρναν σκετη whey.

Links δεν εχω.

----------


## Devil

> μαν, να σε ρωτησω κατι που το εχω απορια. το μιγμα whey / casein απορωφαται πρωτα η whey και μετα η καζεινη? η αποροφονται ολα στον χρονο και ρυθμο απορωφησης της καζεινης???


εξαρταται απο τις ποσοτητες

----------


## Daniel

> Το πρωτο πλαστικο κουτι από συμπλήρωμα που θα σου τελειωσει χρησιμοποιησε το για να ρίξεις μεσα την Ηρακλης..


Αυτο θα εκανα ουτως η αλλως αλλα ηταν μια απορια που την ειχα...Εν πασι περιπτωση παρηγγειλα και εγω δυο κιλακια σοκολατα Ηρακλης και θα ειναι στα χερια μου την Δευτερα, για να δουμε.

----------


## sfakas

και γω παιδια διαβασα ολα τα ποστ για αυτη τη πρωτεινη κ μπορω να πω πως με πεισε να την αγορασω κ γω.αυριο θα κανω τη παραγγελια,ελπιζω να πιασει μαγκες!!!! :01. Smile:

----------


## Daniel

Λοιπον παιδες, παρηγγειλα δυο κιλακια Ηρακλης Παρασκευη και Δευτερα πρωι ηταν στην πορτα μου. Αριστη και ταχιστη εξυπηρετηση θα ελεγα. Οπως προηπωθηκε ο Μ. Π. στο τηλεφωνο ηταν φιλικοτατος και ομιλητικος, αλλα τη δουλεια του κανει γιατι να μην ειναι! Τωρα η πρωτεινη η ιδια εχει παρα πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα, δε μενει κανενας σβωλος απο την σκονη πραμα που συμβαινει με καποιες επωνυμες πρωτεινες. Απο γευση θα ελεγα οτι νοιωθεις την "κατσικιλα στο πετσι σου" καθως την πινεις, με αλλα λογια δε νομιζω η γευση να ειναι το μεγαλου ατου της Ηρακλης, αλλα να μην ξεχναμε οτι δεν ειναι η γευση το ζητουμενο (αλλιως θα πιναμε nesquick), αλλα η δουλεια που κανει! Τωρα μενει να δειξει και επι του πρακτεου κατα ποσο θα πιασει και πανω μου. Σε γενικες γραμμες μια εναλλακτικη προταση σε καλη τιμη.

----------


## SATA

Οτι πρεπει για τα μουτρα μου ειναι αυτη η πρωτεινη!!!!!!!Goat protein!!!!!μου θυμισε πιτσιρικα στο Πηλιο που μου εφερνε η γιαγια μου κατσικισιο γαλα :01. Razz: μακαρι να βγαζε κ την πετσα οπως το γαλα......πιστευω πως δε τιθεται θεμα για οποιον θελει να παρει whey protein να μην αγοραζει Ηρακλης!!!!!!!ευκολη παραγγελια ποιοτικα Ελληνικη χωρις υποψιες,αγνη πρωτεινη...οσο για την γευση μπορειτε να κανετε καποιες μιξεις.
Ευγε στην Hercules protein!!!!!!!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Οτι πρεπει για τα μουτρα μου ειναι αυτη η πρωτεινη!!!!!!!Goat protein!!!!!μου θυμισε πιτσιρικα στο Πηλιο που μου εφερνε η γιαγια μου κατσικισιο γαλαμακαρι να βγαζε κ την πετσα οπως το γαλα......πιστευω πως δε τιθεται θεμα για οποιον θελει να παρει whey protein να μην αγοραζει Ηρακλης!!!!!!!ευκολη παραγγελια ποιοτικα Ελληνικη χωρις υποψιες,αγνη πρωτεινη...οσο για την γευση μπορειτε να κανετε καποιες μιξεις.
> Ευγε στην Hercules protein!!!!!!!


αντε καλα

----------


## Polyneikos

^^ Δηλαδη;Ξερουμε κατι;

----------


## jGod

νομιζω πως οχι..ουτε θετικο ουτε αρνητικο...οποτε ας αρκεστουμε σε διαλυτοτητα και  γευση..οποιος την εχει κανει χημ. αναλυση αυτος μονο θα ξερει κατι παραπανω , απλως το να λεμε ειναι αγνη μονο κ μονο επειδη μυριζει κατσικιλα και ειναι ελληνικο δν το θεωρω και πολυ εξυπνο. :01. Smile:

----------


## giannis64

τα μηνύματα με το περιεχόμενο το οποίο δυσφημούσε αυθαιρετα κ χωρις αποδείξεις την εν λόγω εταιρία μεταφέρθηκαν!

αν οι ομάδα των Μοντ κρίνει ότι πρέπει να επανέλθουν, τότε αυτό θα γίνει.

Ή αν και εφόσον ο σαβατζ η κάποιος άλλος παραθέσει την ανάλυση!

----------


## savage

σε ποιο thread μεταφερθηκαν? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Hercules

γευση βανιλια δεν πινοταν παντως..τι μπανανες εριξα μεσα τι μελια τι κανελες..αλλα μικρη σημασια εχει η γευση,αν αποδειχθει με καποιον τροπο οτι ειναι "ποιοτικη" θα ξαναπαρω

----------


## giannis64

τι σημασία έχει?  

δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνεχισθεί αυτή η φιλολογία χωρίς αποδείξεις.

μεταφέρθηκαν κάπου που τα βλέπει μόνο το σκοτάδι!

----------


## Musclenuke

Παντως παιδια μπηκα στο site της εταιριας και εχει και Φ.Π.Α και αριθμο πρωτοκολλου Ε.Ο.Φ

----------


## isis

> Παντως παιδια μπηκα στο site της εταιριας και εχει και Φ.Π.Α και αριθμο πρωτοκολλου Ε.Ο.Φ


  διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος , αλλά πρώτη φορά βλέπω να γίνονται τέτοιες επιθέσεις σε ένα σκεύασμα πρωτεΐνης και στον άνθρωπο που βρίσκεται πίσω από αυτό το προϊόν , εντούτοις δε βλέπω το ίδιο να γίνεται και στις δεκάδες σκευασμάτων που κυκλοφορούν. Ίσως , αν ο Μιχάλης είχε ονομάσει τη πρωτεΐνη του "Biochemical Laboratories Pharmaceutical Grade Whey"  , να τη καταναλώνανε ανεπιφύλακτα οι Έλληνες καταναλωτές.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ποστ με την επιθεση πού μεταφερθηκαν?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ε είπαμε ντε:  :01. Mr. Green: 





> μεταφέρθηκαν *κάπου που τα βλέπει μόνο το σκοτάδι!*

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ε είπαμε ντε:


 σωστος!!!το ειχα ξεχασει :01. Wink:

----------


## Anithos

> διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος , αλλά πρώτη φορά βλέπω να γίνονται τέτοιες επιθέσεις σε ένα σκεύασμα πρωτεΐνης και στον άνθρωπο που βρίσκεται πίσω από αυτό το προϊόν , εντούτοις δε βλέπω το ίδιο να γίνεται και στις δεκάδες σκευασμάτων που κυκλοφορούν. Ίσως , αν ο Μιχάλης είχε ονομάσει τη πρωτεΐνη του "Biochemical Laboratories Pharmaceutical Grade Whey" , να τη καταναλώνανε ανεπιφύλακτα οι Έλληνες καταναλωτές.


συμφωνω μαζι σου ,αν και μια φορα την πηρα την πρωτεινη και δεν μου αρεσε,δεν θα επρεπε να γινεται τετοια επιθεση στο συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα  που ειναι μια αξοόλογη προσπαθεια απο Ελληνα χωρις ουσιώδη στοιχεια

----------


## Stella

Πολύ αξιοπρεπής η προσπάθεια που γίνεται και πολύ ευγενικός ο κ. Παπαγιάννης....
αλλά το δικό μου στομάχι (ανεξαρτήτως γευσης που δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο) δεν την αντέχει με τίποτα. Έχω σοβαρό προβλημα δεν μπορώ να τη χωνέψω...χωρίς πλάκα αρρωσταίνω...
Αλλά βέβαια αυτό είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό!

----------


## Senereison

> Πολύ αξιοπρεπής η προσπάθεια που γίνεται και πολύ ευγενικός ο κ. Παπαγιάννης....
> αλλά το δικό μου στομάχι (ανεξαρτήτως γευσης που δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο) δεν την αντέχει με τίποτα. Έχω σοβαρό προβλημα δεν μπορώ να τη χωνέψω...χωρίς πλάκα αρρωσταίνω...
> Αλλά βέβαια αυτό είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό!


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου την είχα πάρει και εγώ. 1 κιλό και αναγκαστικά να την τελειώσω..  ήτανε εξαιρετικά δύσκολη στo να την  χωνέψω αυτά από εμενα....

----------


## savage

> Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου την είχα πάρει και εγώ. 1 κιλό και αναγκαστικά να την τελειώσω..  ήτανε εξαιρετικά δύσκολη στo να την  χωνέψω αυτά από εμενα....





> Πολύ αξιοπρεπής η προσπάθεια που γίνεται και πολύ ευγενικός ο κ. Παπαγιάννης....
> αλλά το δικό μου στομάχι (ανεξαρτήτως γευσης που δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο) δεν την αντέχει με τίποτα. Έχω σοβαρό προβλημα δεν μπορώ να τη χωνέψω...χωρίς πλάκα αρρωσταίνω...
> Αλλά βέβαια αυτό είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό!


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :01. Shifty:  :01. Shifty:  :02. Chinese:  :02. Chinese:

----------


## isis

> ...Έχω σοβαρό προβλημα δεν μπορώ να τη χωνέψω...χωρίς πλάκα αρρωσταίνω...


  Στο σημείο που λες ότι δε μπορείς να τη χωνέψεις και αρρωσταίνεις , τι εννοείς? Μήπως εννοείς ότι σου έρχεται να τα βγάλεις και νιώθεις άσχημα? Αν εννοείς αυτό , μπορώ να σου πω , που οφείλεται. Δε σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει κάποιο παθογόνο στη πρωτεΐνη και δημιουργείται αυτό.

----------


## kyriakos23

αυτο το αισ8ημα το ειχα κ εγω.μπορω ωμο κρεας να ειχε καλυτερη γευση.
δεν λεω για την ποιοτητα της αλλα για την γευση.

----------


## Αντωνης

> διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος , αλλά πρώτη φορά βλέπω να γίνονται τέτοιες επιθέσεις σε ένα σκεύασμα πρωτεΐνης και στον άνθρωπο που βρίσκεται πίσω από αυτό το προϊόν , εντούτοις δε βλέπω το ίδιο να γίνεται και στις δεκάδες σκευασμάτων που κυκλοφορούν. Ίσως , αν ο Μιχάλης είχε ονομάσει τη πρωτεΐνη του "Biochemical Laboratories Pharmaceutical Grade Whey"  , να τη καταναλώνανε ανεπιφύλακτα οι Έλληνες καταναλωτές.


Δεν ειναι θεμα ονομασιας,αλλα θεμα δημοτικοτητας και τζιρου.

Οι γνωστες ξενες εταιριες οπως η Οptimum η' η EAS εχουν τοσα εκατομμυρια πελατες και τοσους ανταγωνιστες που περιμενουν πως και πως την πρωτη στραβη για να τις στειλουν στα ταρταρα.Δεν τους παιρνει να ρισκαρουν λοιπον το τεραστιο κερδος που καρπωνονται καθε χρονο.
Η εταιρια η' ο ανθρωπος απ οσο διαβασα που βγαζει πρωτεινη Ηρακλης,που δεν εχει τα παραπανω "βαριδια",δηλαδη που δεν εχει ουτε πολλους πελατες και που ουτε καμια αλλη εταιρια θα προσπαθησει να εκμεταλλευτει τυχον μπαγαποντιες,ποιος μου εγγυαται εμενα για την ποιοτητα της πρωτεινης?Και μην ακουσω για τιποτα "τρυφερη καρδια" του ιδιοκτητη γιατι εδω μιλαμε για επιχειρησεις.

Δεν λεω οτι η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ειναι πατατα η' επιβλαβης καθως ουτε την εχω δοκιμασει ουτε αναλυση της εχω κανει.Αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ρισκαρω την υγεια μου παιρνοντας πρωτεινη απο μια ασημη εταιρια μονο και μονο επειδη ειναι ελληνικη.

----------


## isis

> αυτο το αισ8ημα το ειχα κ εγω.μπορω ωμο κρεας να ειχε καλυτερη γευση.
> δεν λεω για την ποιοτητα της αλλα για την γευση.


Αυτό το σύμπτωμα, δηλαδή να νιώθεις το στομάχι σου να ανακατεύεται και ξαφνικά άρρωστος , αφού τη καταναλώσεις , δείχνει συνήθως δυσανεξία του οργανισμού , η οποία στη προκειμένη περίπτωση που μας ενδιαφέρει , προκαλείται *από τη μη ανοχή και τη "δυσαρέσκεια" του οργανισμού στη γεύση*.  

Για ένα περίεργο λόγο , όταν πιεζόμαστε να καταναλώσουμε ένα προϊόν , το οποίο δεν ικανοποιεί τα γευστικά μας κριτήρια , συνήθως ο οργανισμός προκαλεί αυτή την αντίδραση , με άλλα λόγια σου λέει *"..δε μου αρέσει η γεύση του και εγώ δε το πίνω που να χτυπιέσαι...".* *Δε σημαίνει ότι οφείλεται σε ύπαρξη παθογόνων* , για τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη ή ότι δεν είναι ποιοτική.

Για παράδειγμα , για να μη γίνονται παρανοήσεις: 

Φίλος έφτιαξε σε άλλο φίλο , ένα blend με βιταμίνες , ηλεκτρολύτες , κοινώς με τα πάντα , χολίνες , ινοσιτόλες , ιστιδίνη και ό,τι άλλο μπορείτε να φανταστείτε. Οι πρώτες ύλες ήταν καθαρότατες , high potency , πανάκριβες , δε προορίζονταν για εμπόριο , έγινε η σύνθεση και τις έδωσε χύμα , όχι σε κάψουλες , ταμπλέτες , δισκία ή ότιδήποτε.

Έλα όμως που ο άνθρωπος που τις έφτιαξε δεν ενδιαφερόταν για τη γεύση , αλλά μόνο για τη ποιότητα και μόλις τις έπινε ο έτερος φίλος , ένιωθε να ανακατεύεται το στομάχι του , να θέλει να κάνει εμετό και άρρωστος. 

Ήταν κλασική περίπτωση δυσανεξίας που πυροδοτείται από τη γεύση του προϊόντος.




> Δεν λεω οτι η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ειναι πατατα  η' επιβλαβης καθως ουτε την εχω δοκιμασει ουτε αναλυση της εχω  κανει.Αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ρισκαρω την υγεια  μου παιρνοντας πρωτεινη απο μια ασημη εταιρια μονο και μονο επειδη ειναι  ελληνικη.


Αυτό που λες είναι μία λογική και σεβαστή επιλογή. Ωστόσο είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό να επιτίθεσαι συνεχώς κατά ενός προϊόντος. Και στη τελική , νομίζω ότι η πρωτεΐνη αυτή έχει γνωστοποιηθεί στον Ε.Ο.Φ , οπότε εφόσον κάποιος έχει έγγραφες αποδείξεις , για τη παρουσία παθογόνων και λοιπών , μπορεί να το γνωστοποιήσει στον Ε.Ο.Φ και να τελείωσει το θέμα.

----------


## Georges

Εσύ φίλε isis που έχεις πρόσβαση σε εργαστήρια κ.λ.π. της έχεις ρίξει καμιά ανάλυση;

----------


## aqua_bill

βρίσκω άδικο να λέει ο καθένας την άποψη του για οπιοδήποτε προϊόν δεν έχει δοκιμάσει . νόμιζα ότι ο τίτλος έλεγα αξιολόγηση συμπληρωμάτων  και όχι πείτε τη γνώμη σας.

----------


## isis

> Εσύ φίλε isis που έχεις πρόσβαση σε εργαστήρια κ.λ.π. της έχεις ρίξει καμιά ανάλυση;


Για κανέναν δε μπορείς να βάλεις το χέρι σου στη φωτιά και να εγγυηθείς , ποτέ δε ξέρεις τι γίνεται και το άλφα και το ωμέγα είναι πάντα οι πρώτες ύλες. 

Αυτό που μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα , είναι ότι στη συγκεκριμένη , *όταν κοιτάχθηκε τότε επισταμένως* από άτομα με τα απαραίτητα διαπιστευτήρια και στο κατάλληλο περιβάλλον , κλειστή όμως , όπως παραδόθηκε , όχι την ανοίγουμε , ίσως να τη μολύνουμε και μετά τη πάμε για ανάλυση , ήταν ότι αναφορικά με το μικροβιολογικό μέρος παθογόνα δε βρέθηκαν. Ούτε e.coli , ούτε εντερόκοκκοι , ούτε εντεροβακτηριοειδή , ούτε χρυσίζων σταφυλόκοκκος ούτε άλλα παθογόνα. 

Το δεύτερο που μπορώ να πω , είναι ότι τη σύνθεση τη κάνει χημική εταιρία στην Ελλάδα , η οποία είναι από τις παλαιότερες και με αρκετά καλούς χημικούς.

----------


## Michaelangelo

Sorry, αλλα το να λένε κάποιοι εδώ μέσα την άποψη τους περί τις πρωτεΐνης αυτής, δεν είναι θέμα επίθεσης! Και αν λες το βλέπεις πρώτη  φορα, πηγες να δεις ποτε τι λένε για σκευάσματα τις Muscletech που είναι και παγκοσμιου φήμης? Τα χειρότερα! Το τι λένε λοιπόν για την Ηρακλής δεν έχει να κάνει στο ότι είναι ελληνική!


Γιατί να μην εμπιστευτείς αυτόν που λέει ''Την ΠΕΙΡΑ'' αλλα είχα αυτό και να το θεωρήσεις επίθεση? Δεν το θεωρώ λογικό, συγγνώμη.

Φιλότιμη προσπάθεια, αλλα αν ήθελε οι Έλληνες πελάτες να τον εμπιστευτούνε, ίσως θα προσπαθούσε να κάνει κάτι καλύτερο στο θέμα χώνευσης (γιατί ίσως νόμιζε λόγω ότι είναι ελληνική όλοι θα τρέξουνε) και φυσικά στο θέμα τιμής! Και ειδικά στο δεύτερος  προκειμενου να έχει πελατεία, θα μπορούσε να κάνει! Κανεις δεν θα υποστήριζε του εξωτερικού αν είχε εδώ κάτι ανταγωνιστικό! Όταν όμως μου βάζεις μια τιμή σε concentrate που είναι διπλάσια τις isolate από Αγγλία και ίδια με τα extreme εδώ οι αναγνωρισμένες τι περιμένεις?

Χωρίς να θέλω να κακολογήσω, εγώ είμαι καχύποπτος (όχι σίγουρος) ότι απλά ήθελε ίσως να κάνει ένα μπαμ να πουλήσει λίγο γιατί κάποιοι θα τρέχανε και μετά τέλος!

----------


## GRF

> Φιλότιμη προσπάθεια, αλλα αν ήθελε οι Έλληνες πελάτες να τον εμπιστευτούνε, ίσως θα προσπαθούσε να κάνει κάτι καλύτερο στο θέμα χώνευσης.


Έχεις υπόψη σου η concentrate τι περιέχει κανονικά; Κανονικά η concentrate περιέχει λακτόζη, και αυτός κατάφερε να φτιάξει (δεν ξέρω πώς) concentrate που δεν φουσκώνει (τουλάχιστον τους περισσότερους). Έχεις πιει πολύ πιο εύπεπτες concentrate δηλαδή;




> *Όταν όμως μου βάζεις μια τιμή σε concentrate που είναι διπλάσια τις isolate από Αγγλία* και ίδια με τα extreme εδώ οι αναγνωρισμένες τι περιμένεις?


?????????????????????

Μήπως έχεις μπερδέψει τα κιλά με τις λίμπρες φίλε μου;

Δηλαδή εσύ αγοράζεις isolate με 10 ευρώ το κιλό; Πες μας και εμάς το site άμα είναι! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

> *τα μηνύματα με το περιεχόμενο το οποίο δυσφημούσε αυθαιρετα κ χωρις αποδείξεις την εν λόγω εταιρία μεταφέρθηκαν!*
> 
> *αν οι ομάδα των Μοντ κρίνει ότι πρέπει να επανέλθουν, τότε αυτό θα γίνει.*
> 
> *Ή αν και εφόσον ο σαβατζ η κάποιος άλλος παραθέσει την ανάλυση*!





> *Sorry, αλλα το να λένε κάποιοι εδώ μέσα την άποψη τους περί τις πρωτεΐνης αυτής, δεν είναι θέμα επίθεσης!* Και αν λες το βλέπεις πρώτη φορα, πηγες να δεις ποτε τι λένε για σκευάσματα τις Muscletech που είναι και παγκοσμιου φήμης? Τα χειρότερα! Το τι λένε λοιπόν για την Ηρακλής δεν έχει να κάνει στο ότι είναι ελληνική!
> 
> 
> *Γιατί να μην εμπιστευτείς αυτόν που λέει ''Την ΠΕΙΡΑ'' αλλα είχα αυτό και να το θεωρήσεις επίθεση? Δεν το θεωρώ λογικό, συγγνώμη*.
> 
> !


 
φιλε μου αν διαβαζες και τα πιο πανω ποστ θα καταλαβενες  οτι η επιθεση δεν εγινε απο αυτους που εκαναν κριτικη για αυτην  την πρωτεινη! 
την κριτικη κανεις δεν την θεωρει επιθεση!

----------


## Michaelangelo

> Έχεις υπόψη σου η concentrate τι περιέχει κανονικά; Κανονικά η concentrate περιέχει λακτόζη, και αυτός κατάφερε να φτιάξει (δεν ξέρω πώς) concentrate που δεν φουσκώνει (τουλάχιστον τους περισσότερους). Έχεις πιει πολύ πιο εύπεπτες concentrate δηλαδή;
> 
> 
> 
> ?????????????????????
> 
> Μήπως έχεις μπερδέψει τα κιλά με τις λίμπρες φίλε μου;
> 
> Δηλαδή εσύ αγοράζεις isolate με 10 ευρώ το κιλό; Πες μας και εμάς το site άμα είναι!


Αυτοί που κάνουν παράπονα δεν νομίζω να είναι χαζοί σχετικά με το εύπεπτο.

----------


## jGod

εγω ειχα παρει 7 κιλα ηρακλης...δωρεάν(το γνωστο τζαμπα..για προσωπικους λογους)
οσο για τα προβληματα χωνεξης ειχα κ γω τα ιδια αν κ γενικα δν εχω δυνατο στομαχι,παρολα αυτα την συντραξ π περνω εδω κ 4 μηνες την νιωθω πιο ελαφρια κ απο γιαουρτακι

----------


## Michaelangelo

> φιλε μου αν διαβαζες και τα πιο πανω ποστ θα καταλαβενες  οτι η επιθεση δεν εγινε απο αυτους που εκαναν κριτικη για αυτην  την πρωτεινη! 
> την κριτικη κανεις δεν την θεωρει επιθεση!


Διάβασα τα posts. Μιλάω για το σημείο που λέει ο isis στον Αντώνη. Δεν έχει καμια σχέση αυτό που έγραψα με αυτό που έγραψες εσύ.

----------


## Michaelangelo

> Τωρα για την Nutrisport μην λεμε μεγαλες κουβεντες...Aπό τις πιο χαλια πρωτεινες,αμφιβαλλω για την ποιότητα της και κατα ποσο ειναι όντως isolate 100%.Ειναι η πρωτη πρωτεινη που ειδα τόσες μπουρμπουλιθρες.


 
Anyway, στο θέμα μας, είναι αρκετά πιο ακριβή και από isolate από έξω και από γνωστες concentrate στην Ελλάδα. Θα πρέπει κάποιος να έχει λόγο (να του δώσεις δηλαδή ένα καλο κίνητρο) να την προτιμήσει μια ελληνική *bulk* από την γνωστη εγγυημένη.

Γνώμη μου αυτά, δεν κάνω καμια επίθεση.

----------


## isis

> Διάβασα τα posts. Μιλάω για το σημείο που λέει ο isis στον Αντώνη. Δεν έχει καμια σχέση αυτό που έγραψα με αυτό που έγραψες εσύ.


 
Με την Ηρακλής , δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα χώνεψης ούτε με τη γεύση κανένα ιδιαίτερο κώλυμα.

----------


## giannis64

παιδιά γράφετε σε δυο τοπικ συγχρόνως, και έχετε μια διαφορετική άποψη επί του θέματος την οποία την μεταβάλετε σε κόντρα!!

για κάντε κανένα κουοτ και πείτε τα εδώ
*Γενικες ερωτησεις για συμπληρωματα*

----------


## Michaelangelo

> παιδιά γράφετε σε δυο τοπικ συγχρόνως, και έχετε μια διαφορετική άποψη επί του θέματος την οποία την μεταβάλετε σε κόντρα!!
> 
> για κάντε κανένα κουοτ και πείτε τα εδώ
> *Γενικες ερωτησεις για συμπληρωματα*


Καμια κόντρα! Παρεξήγησες! Δεν ήξερα καν είναι το ίδιο άτομο. Δεν έγραψα συχρόνως, απλά κοίταγα τα topic.

edit: ΔΕΝ είναι το ίδιο άτομο!!! Άλλο isis άλλο jGod! Λίγο προσοχή στα ονόματα, e?

----------


## isis

Ο jGod ποιος είναι? Έχω χάσει επεισόδια!

Sorry για το off!

----------


## mantus3

> Για κανέναν δε μπορείς να βάλεις το χέρι σου στη φωτιά και να εγγυηθείς , ποτέ δε ξέρεις τι γίνεται και το άλφα και το ωμέγα είναι πάντα οι πρώτες ύλες. 
> 
> Αυτό που μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα , είναι ότι στη συγκεκριμένη , *όταν κοιτάχθηκε τότε επισταμένως* από άτομα με τα απαραίτητα διαπιστευτήρια και στο κατάλληλο περιβάλλον , κλειστή όμως , όπως παραδόθηκε , όχι την ανοίγουμε , ίσως να τη μολύνουμε και μετά τη πάμε για ανάλυση , ήταν ότι αναφορικά με το μικροβιολογικό μέρος παθογόνα δε βρέθηκαν. Ούτε e.coli , ούτε εντερόκοκκοι , ούτε εντεροβακτηριοειδή , ούτε χρυσίζων σταφυλόκοκκος ούτε άλλα παθογόνα. 
> 
> Το δεύτερο που μπορώ να πω , είναι ότι τη σύνθεση τη κάνει χημική εταιρία στην Ελλάδα , η οποία είναι από τις παλαιότερες και με αρκετά καλούς χημικούς.


για chamydia, αυστραλιανο , HCV και διαφορα drug την εψαξε? κανενα H.Pylory ισως? 
isis, sorry αλλα αυτα που αναφερεις παραπανω ειναι αυτονοητα! 

σε ποια παρασκευαζεται αν επιτρεπετε? 

αυτος που θα εχει την εταιρια θα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλος ανθρωπος... εγω θα επερνα τεχνολογους τροφιμων, μισος θα μου εβγενε ο μισθος :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαποια ποστς μεταφερθηκαν στο τόπικ της Nutrisport,καποια στα οφ τόπικ.Ας συνεχίσουμε την κουβεντα στο τόπικ αυτο ΜΟΝΟ για την Ηρακλης,ευχαριστω.

----------


## Niiick

Eιχε παρει το αυτι μου οτι η ηρακλης παιρνει πρωτες υλες απο δω 

www.hellenicprotein.gr   αλλα δεν ειναι καθολου σιγουρο αυτο που λεω.


Παντως το σιτε ειναι πολυ σοβαρο και αξιολογο αλλα δινουν σε δεκακιλα τσουβαλια σε παλετες 700κιλων.. δειτε.  Αν καποιος ξερει ή επικοινωνησει ωστε να παρει σαν ιδιωτης ας μας πει.

----------


## isis

> για chamydia, αυστραλιανο , HCV και διαφορα drug την εψαξε? κανενα H.Pylory ισως?isis, sorry αλλα αυτα που αναφερεις παραπανω ειναι αυτονοητα!   σε ποια παρασκευαζεται αν επιτρεπετε?   αυτος που θα εχει την εταιρια θα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλος ανθρωπος... εγω θα επερνα τεχνολογους τροφιμων, μισος θα μου εβγενε ο μισθος


   φίλε mantus , όταν λέμε παθογόνα , αναφερόμαστε σε όλα , είτε αυτά είναι βακτήρια gram - και gram + , είτε μἠκυτες , είτε ιοί , τα πάντα. Γι' αυτό χρησιμοποιούμε αυτό τον όρο. Η παραπάνω απαρίθμηση ήταν ενδεικτική.  Εννοεἰς η σύνθεση που γίνεται ή από που προέρχονται οι πρώτες ύλες? Για τη χημική εταιρία που κάνει τη σύνθεση , αυτό δε νομίζω να σας ενδιαφέρει , όπως δε σας ενδιαφέρει και για τις άλλες πρωτεΐνες που καταναλώνετε , *χωρίς να θέλω να προσβάλλω κανέναν*.  Για τους τεχνολόγους τροφίμων , όλες οι πρωτεΐνες από χημικούς τροφίμων συντίθεται και έχεις αυτό διάλυμα , το οποίο πίνεις.

----------


## HoHe

Εγω παντος που τη δοκιμασα δεν ειναι και τοσο χαλια...!
ΟΚ, "τσιμπαει" λιγο στη γευση αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικο πια!!

αυτο που δε μου αρεσε πολυ ειναι η διαλυτοτητα!

----------


## Panagiot1s

Η βανιλα ειναι πολυ καλη. Η σοκολατα ομως θελει πολυ δουλεια για να γινει ανταγωνησιμη με αλλες γνωστες πρωτεινες σοκολατας.

----------


## jimmis44

εχει να μου πει κανεις καποια αποψη για αυτη την Ελληνικη πρωτεινη?
ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων

----------


## savage

συγχωνευτηκε.διονυση!!!!!!!!!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

*HΡΑΚΛΗΣ - Ελληνική Πρωτεΐνη* 


 :03. Thumb up: 
*Τρόποι αναζήτησης θεμάτων στο φόρουμ* 





> *Πατηστε* *ΕΔΩ* *για να δείτε αν το προιον που θελετε να ανοίξετε τόπικ υπαρχει ήδη.*
> *Η λίστα ειναι αλφαβητικη*

----------


## apolitosmakis

εγώ θα έλεγα ότι είναι μια κάλλη προσπάθεια από αιγοπρόβατα γάλα...

είναι μάλλον μόνο  agglomerated  με αρκετή λακτόζη για αυτό δεν διαλύεται πολλή εύκολα…… και υπάρχουν διάφορα προβλήματα στην πέψη….

Και για αυτό μάλλον έκαναν και άλλη εταιρία gold touch nutrition  και άλλη πρωτεΐνη 
Whey titans

----------


## Lao

Η ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας έχει πέσει;

----------


## TheWorst

Και εγω αυτο προσεξα

----------


## Polyneikos

> εγώ θα έλεγα ότι είναι μια κάλλη προσπάθεια από αιγοπρόβατα γάλα...
> 
> είναι μάλλον μόνο agglomerated με αρκετή λακτόζη για αυτό δεν διαλύεται πολλή εύκολα…… και υπάρχουν διάφορα προβλήματα στην πέψη….
> 
> Και για αυτό μάλλον έκαναν και άλλη εταιρία gold touch nutrition και άλλη πρωτεΐνη 
> Whey titans


Εννοείς ότι ο Παπαγιαννης που είχε την Ηρακλης εχει τωρα την Gold Touch Nutrition;Γιατι κατι τετοιο δεν παίζει από οτι γνωρίζω..

----------


## gk

Πω πω διαβασα ολες τις μεχρι τωρα σελιδες που ειχα χασει και ειδα πολυ "θεμα" σχετικα με την μυρωδια.. και δεν καταλαβαινω τον λογο της εκτασης.. σε οποιον δεν αρεσει δεν την ξαναπροτιμαει οπως κανουμε και με αλλες πρωτεινες ρε παιδια.. αλλιως ας πιασει αυτους που την λενε νοστιμη και ας τους δειρει εναν-εναν!  :08. Spank:  χαχα  :01. Razz: 

Υπαρχει οντως μια πιο εντονη γευση/μυρωδια γαλακτος (στη σοκολατη που εχω παρει μεχρι τωρα) σε σχεση με αλλα συμπληρωματα (καποια λιγα που εχω δοκιμασει κατα διαστηματα) κατι ομως που την κανει να ειναι η μονη με την οποια καταλαβαινεις οτι αυτο το ροφημα που πινεις προερχεται απο γαλα ρε παιδια! 
Εγω προσωπικα το προτιμω να ειναι οσο το δυνατον πιο "σκετη whey" να το πω ετσι, παρα να ειναι σαν ροφημα απ'το περιπτερο και να μην ξερω τι πρωτοεχει μεσα.



Τωρα, 
οσον αφορα την ποιοτητα, συνεχιζουμε ακομα να ευελπιστουμε να ειναι "καθαρη" χωρις παρανομες ή μη αναγραφομενες ουσιες. Δεν εχει γινει καποιο σχετικο check. Σωστα? Ενας ελεγχος που διαβασα οτι εγινε, αφορουσε κατι αλλο, σημαντικο βεβαια και αυτο. 



Υπαρχει λοιπον καποιος (καποιοι) που να χρησιμοποιει για καιρο το συμπληρωμα αυτο? 
Εσυ/Εσεις, βλεπετε να κανει σωστα τη δουλεια που ειναι να κανει? 
Για να προλαβω τους "γνώστες" μη με φανε, ξερω οτι δεν κανει κανενα θαυμα η πρωτεινη. Εννοω απλα αν εχετε χασει κιλα ή αν κρατιεστε κανονικα ή αν εχετε καταλαβει καποια οποιαδηποτε διαφορά λαμβανωντας για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα αυτη τη μαρκα συμπληρωματος σε συγκριση με μια αλλη που εχετε χρησιμοποιησει παλαιοτερα.

----------


## Lao

Παιδιά, είναι ιδέα μου ή η τιμή είναι καλή;

----------


## TheWorst

Καλη ειναι η τιμη,υπαρχουν και καλυτερες βεβαια,αλλα για Ελληνικο προϊον..

----------


## SUBAS

εμενα παντως παιδια ειχε δουλεψει πολυ καλα επανω μου...για ενα μηνα που την ειχα  και επερνα 3 δωσεισ την ημερα..το πρωι με γαλα,πριν και μετα προπονηση με νερο...2 γευσεις ειχα δοκιμασει σοκολατα-βανιλια,μου αρεσαν.πιο πολυ μου αρεσε με γαλα ομως.για μενα αξιζει τα λεφτα της!!

----------


## TheWorst

Νταξει δεν ειναι και ακριβη ρε φιλε..

----------


## astoup

Απο γευση δε θα τρελαθεις. Η γεύση είναι πιο κοντα στο τυρόγαλο απο το οποιο παραγεται. Δηλαδη εχει μια γευση-οσμη κατσικισιου γάλατος αφού απο τετοιο γαλα παραγεται...

1 κιλό 25 ευρώ για τετοια πρωτεϊνη είναι ακριβή.

Η διαλυτοτητα ειναι σαν την διαλυτοτητα των τσιμέντων Ηρακλης.

Μεζούρ, δεν υπάρχει scoop μέσα

Πέψη, Πολύ φούσκωμα , πρέπει να είναι τίγκα στον υδατάνθρακα και όχι πάνω από 60% πρωτεϊνη.

----------


## dhmhtrhs

> Απο γευση δε θα τρελαθεις. Η γεύση είναι πιο κοντα στο τυρόγαλο απο το οποιο παραγεται. Δηλαδη εχει μια γευση-οσμη κατσικισιου γάλατος αφού απο τετοιο γαλα παραγεται...
> 
> 1 κιλό 25 ευρώ για τετοια πρωτεϊνη είναι ακριβή.
> 
> Η διαλυτοτητα ειναι σαν την διαλυτοτητα των τσιμέντων Ηρακλης.
> 
> Μεζούρ, δεν υπάρχει scoop μέσα
> 
> Πέψη, Πολύ φούσκωμα , πρέπει να είναι τίγκα στον υδατάνθρακα και όχι πάνω από 60% πρωτεϊνη.


λεω εγω μηπως η δυσκολη πεψη να οφειλεται στο κατσικισιο γαλα κ οχι στους υδατανθρακες??λεω εγω τωρα...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Σας διαβιβάζω ένα mail του Μιχάλη Παπαγιάννη που αναφέρεται σε κάποια αύξηση των τιμών της εν λόγω πρωτεΐνης.




> Αγαπητά μέλη,
> 
> Γνωρίζετε όλοι σας ότι το τελευταίο διάστημα τα δρώμενα στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα έχουν
> δυσκολέψει σε όλους τους τομείς.
> 
> Γνωρίζετε επίσης ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση κάναμε ειλικρινά ό,τι μπορούσαμε για να κρατήσουμε τις
> τιμές σε επίπεδα που ήταν πρωτοφανή για τα δεδομένα της αγοράς, τόσο που πολλοί αναρωτήθηκαν
> αν πράγματι υπάρχει πρωτεϊνη μέσα στα κουτιά!
> 
> ...


Είναι γεγονός πια πως οι τιμές των πρώτων υλών έχουν ανέβει. Το βλέπουμε σε πολλά συμπληρώματα.

----------


## pikos

Με αυτές τις τιμές πάντως πλέον δεν θα την κοίταγα καθόλου ειδικά αν κάνεις σύγκριση με syntrax.

----------


## Georges

Σαν παραγωγός θα έπρεπε να κρατήσει τις τιμές χαμηλά. Για τα 2 κιλά που θέλει 50€ μπορείς να πάρεις isolate 2450kgr. Και όλα αυτά παραβλέποντας την γεύση και την ποσότητα της λακτόζης

----------


## Polyneikos

Eτσι ειναι ,πιστευω θα εχει θεμα με αυτες τις τιμες που παίρνεις μια πρωτεινη γνωστης εταιριας,δυσκολο να την επιλεξεις αν δεν εχεις το δελεαρ της πολυ χαμηλης τιμης.

----------


## tauros123

Ρε παιδία  όμως το θέμα είναι ότι  αν δεν βοιθησουμε την Ελλάδα  δεν κάνουμε τίποτα

Όντως υπάρχει γενικά μια αύξηση στην τιμή των τροφίμων γενικά....

Εγώ την έχω δοκιμάσει ....απλά έχει παραπάνω λακτόζη.....
Για όσους δεν μπορούν...είναι καλό να την αποφεύγουν....

Αλλά  όμως  όλα τα συμπληρώματα έχουν πάρει επάνω....

Και ο ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ δεν είναι ο παραγωγός συσκευασία κάνει ο άνθρωπος από πρώτη ύλη ελληνικού εργοστασίου.....

Άλλωστε ΚΑΜΙΑ μάρκα αμερικάνικη είτε ευρωπαϊκή δεν κατασκευάζει πρώτη ύλη....
Και σχεδόν όλες οι αμερικανικές αγοράζουν από κινά....έτσι για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε ......

----------


## Polyneikos

Με την λογικη που το αναφερεις για υποστηριξη ελληνικων επιχειρησεων, αγοραζωντας απο ελληνικα καταστηματα τις ευρωπαικες ή αμεριοκανικες εταιρίες ,βοηθας την Ελλάδα,καθως έτσι διατηρουνται τα καταστηματα,αρα ετσι διατρηρουνται και οι υπάλληλοι στην θεση τους κτλ...
Μην το γενικευουμε το θεμα έτσι,γιατι σαφως για το 95% ΔΕΝ ειναι κριτηριο αγορας συμπληρωματος...
Για τις πρωτες ύλες από την Κινα που αναφερεις δεν νομίζω να εννοείς ότι είμαστε η μόνη χωρα με αγελαδες ή κατσίκες,αρα και οι μονοι που δεν εχουν θεμα εισαγωγης πρώτης ύλης,ενω όλοι οι αλλοι εχουν...Επίσης η Κινα δεν είναι καμια τριτοκοσμικη χωρα,μαλλον εμείς είμαστε μπροστα της...
Καλως ήρθες στο φόρουμ,περνα αν θες από τα νεα μελη να σε χαιρετίσει ο κοσμος  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## tauros123

> Με την λογικη που το αναφερεις για υποστηριξη ελληνικων επιχειρησεων, αγοραζωντας απο ελληνικα καταστηματα τις ευρωπαικες ή αμεριοκανικες εταιρίες ,βοηθας την Ελλάδα,καθως έτσι διατηρουνται τα καταστηματα,αρα ετσι διατρηρουνται και οι υπάλληλοι στην θεση τους κτλ...
> Μην το γενικευουμε το θεμα έτσι,γιατι σαφως για το 95% ΔΕΝ ειναι κριτηριο αγορας συμπληρωματος...
> Για τις πρωτες ύλες από την Κινα που αναφερεις δεν νομίζω να εννοείς ότι είμαστε η μόνη χωρα με αγελαδες ή κατσίκες,αρα και οι μονοι που δεν εχουν θεμα εισαγωγης πρώτης ύλης,ενω όλοι οι αλλοι εχουν...Επίσης η Κινα δεν είναι καμια τριτοκοσμικη χωρα,μαλλον εμείς είμαστε μπροστα της...
> Καλως ήρθες στο φόρουμ,περνα αν θες από τα νεα μελη να σε χαιρετίσει ο κοσμος


Ορθόν φίλε μου και συγγνώμη.....

----------


## gk

Να πω εγω κατι που σκεφτομουν οταν διαβαζα το mail οταν μου ηρθε? 
-Πηρε οντως ουσιαστικη αυξηση το προιον? 
Τι εννοω.. δεν ξερω πως ακριβως γίνονταν οι παραγγελιες τον τελευταιο καιρο γιατι εχω πολυ καιρο να παρω Ηρακλης (και γενικα συμπληρωμα), αλλα αν θυμαμαι καλα, ηταν 25 ευρω το 1κιλο + 3 ευρω περιπου, αν επελεγες αντικαταβολη. Εκτος αν κατεθετες στην τραπεζα. Και τωρα πηγε στα 29 ευρω το 1κιλο και ως στανταρ την παραδοση με αντικαταβολη. 
Οποτε στην ιδια τιμη με την παλια+αντικαταβολη, δεν μας ερχεται περιπου? 

Παρ'ολα αυτα και ειδικα με το ομολογουμενως αυξανομενο κοστος απλα του να ζεις πλεον (ππσσσ χαχαχα), θα προτιμουσα τις παλιες τιμουλες.

----------


## Lao

Μισό λεπτάκι, για να καταλάβω...

Υποτίθεται ότι μια πρωτεϊνη που κατασκευάζεται στο εξωτερικό και εισάγεται στην χώρα μας έχει την τιμή που έχει λαμβάνοντας υπόψην το κατασκευαστικό κόστος, το κόστος των μεταφορικών, την φορολογία, το κέρδος του χονδρέμπορου και του λιανέμπορου κτλ κτλ κτλ.

Σε μια πρωτεϊνη που κατασκευάζεται στην Ελλάδα και κάποιοι κρίκοι της αλυσίδας δεν υπάρχουν, γιατί το κόστος πρέπει να είναι ίδιο ή και υψηλότερο από επώνυμες ξένες;

Μου διαφεύγει κάτι;

----------


## pikos

Γιατί μάλλον κοστίζει παραπάνω η πρώτη ύλη.

----------


## Lao

> Γιατί μάλλον κοστίζει παραπάνω η πρώτη ύλη.


Λες δηλαδή ότι για την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ το ντόπιο γάλα (αν η πρώτη ύλη είναι ελληνικό γάλα) είναι ακριβότερο απ'ότι π.χ. το αμερικάνικο για την Dymatize ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη; Και ακόμα και αν είναι έτσι, πόσο πιο ακριβό είναι το ελληνικό γάλα σε σημείο που να ισοφαρίζει ή ακόμα και να ξεπερνάει μεταφορικά, δασμούς, marketing, χονδρέμπορους και λιανέμπορους;

Προς Θεού, δεν θέλω να θίξω κανέναν, απλά σαν καταναλωτής δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάτι που παράγεται εδώ πρέπει να το πληρώνω το ίδιο ή και ακριβότερα από ένα ξένο προϊόν.

----------


## pikos

Δεν ξέρω αν ήθελε ας έλεγε και το λόγο πιο συγκεκριμένα που αυξήθηκε η τιμή.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μισό λεπτάκι, για να καταλάβω...
> 
> Υποτίθεται ότι μια πρωτεϊνη που κατασκευάζεται στο εξωτερικό και εισάγεται στην χώρα μας έχει την τιμή που έχει λαμβάνοντας υπόψην το κατασκευαστικό κόστος, το κόστος των μεταφορικών, την φορολογία, το κέρδος του χονδρέμπορου και του λιανέμπορου κτλ κτλ κτλ.
> 
> Σε μια πρωτεϊνη που κατασκευάζεται στην Ελλάδα και κάποιοι κρίκοι της αλυσίδας δεν υπάρχουν, γιατί το κόστος πρέπει να είναι ίδιο ή και υψηλότερο από επώνυμες ξένες;
> 
> Μου διαφεύγει κάτι;


Συμφωνω με το σκεπτικο σου αλλα θα πρεπει να υπολογίσουμε και το μεγεθος των εταιριων καθως και τα περιθωρια καλυτερων τιμων που μπορουν να πετυχουν ,ακομα και στις πρωτες ύλες.....Αν δηλαδη o Ηρακλης παραγγείλει για λογαριασμο του π.χ. 1 τόνο 1η ύλη ,δεν θα πετυχει την ίδια τιμη ανα τόνο με την Dymatize που η μια της παραγγελια θα είναι 1000 τονοι 1ης ύλης.
Φυσικα στην Ελλαδα εχουμε και το παγκοσμιο φαινομενο να εξαγαγουμε γαλα και ο ξενος που παει και το περνει από το σουπερμαρκετ της χωρας του το ελληνικο γαλα να το παίρνει στο τελος πιο φθηνα απο εμας εδω που το εχουμε στα χερια μας ..

----------


## Slack `N Track

> Απο γευση δε θα τρελαθεις. Η γεύση είναι πιο κοντα στο τυρόγαλο απο το οποιο παραγεται. Δηλαδη εχει μια γευση-οσμη κατσικισιου γάλατος αφού απο τετοιο γαλα παραγεται...
> 
> 1 κιλό 25 ευρώ για τετοια πρωτεϊνη είναι ακριβή.
> 
> Η διαλυτοτητα ειναι σαν την διαλυτοτητα των τσιμέντων Ηρακλης.
> 
> Μεζούρ, δεν υπάρχει scoop μέσα
> 
> Πέψη, Πολύ φούσκωμα , πρέπει να είναι τίγκα στον υδατάνθρακα και όχι πάνω από 60% πρωτεϊνη.


Εγω γιατι δεν καταλαβα τιποτα μετα απο 4 κουταλιες σουπας σε ενα σεικερ;
Ουτε κατσικιλα, ουτε φουσκωμα, ουτε κοψιμο, ουτε αεριο-κανονιοβολισμους, ουτε τιποτα.

Διαλυθηκε μια χαρουλα...σε σχεση με κατι αλλους στοκους που εχω δοκιμασει.

Μεζουρα εχει η δεν εχει μικρο το κακο. Εγω ουτως η αλλιως δεν χρησιμοποιω scoops αλλα κουταλια (σουπας και τσαγιου).

Περι ορεξεως φυσικα δεν τειθετε θεμα, αλλα μην πεφτουμε ολοι πανω σε μια Ελληνικη προσπαθεια, και ΟΛΑ μα ΟΛΑ φαινοντε αρνητικα.

----------


## Senereison

Η κρίση όπως σε όλους μας χτύπησε την πόρτα το ίδιο συμβαίνει με το παρόν προϊόν

----------


## Lao

> Συμφωνω με το σκεπτικο σου αλλα θα πρεπει να υπολογίσουμε και το μεγεθος των εταιριων καθως και τα περιθωρια καλυτερων τιμων που μπορουν να πετυχουν ,ακομα και στις πρωτες ύλες.....Αν δηλαδη o Ηρακλης παραγγείλει για λογαριασμο του π.χ. 1 τόνο 1η ύλη ,δεν θα πετυχει την ίδια τιμη ανα τόνο με την Dymatize που η μια της παραγγελια θα είναι 1000 τονοι 1ης ύλης.
> Φυσικα στην Ελλαδα εχουμε και το παγκοσμιο φαινομενο να εξαγαγουμε γαλα και ο ξενος που παει και το περνει από το σουπερμαρκετ της χωρας του το ελληνικο γαλα να το παίρνει στο τελος πιο φθηνα απο εμας εδω που το εχουμε στα χερια μας ..


Οπωσδήποτε όσο πιο μεγάλη είναι μια εταιρεία, μπορεί και επιτυγχάνει για τον εαυτό της καλύτερες τιμές στις πρώτες ύλες μιας και κάνει μεγαλύτερες παραγγελίες. Παράλληλα όμως, μια μεγάλη εταιρεία συχνά έχει επίσης και μεγαλύτερα πάγια κόστη τα οποία με την σειρά τους επιβαρύνουν το τελικό προϊόν.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θεωρώ ότι και πάλι δεν γίνεται να είσαι μια μικρή εταιρεία, να βγάζεις ένα προϊόν όλο κι όλο, να μην βασίζεσαι ιδιαίτερα σε μεταπωλητές, να πληρώνεσαι cash, να μην έχεις ιδιαίτερο κόστος στο marketing, η πρώτη ύλη σου να είναι ντόπια και όχι εισαγώμενη και, παρόλαυτά, να τιμολογείς το ίδιο ή και ακριβότερα σε σχέση με ξένες εταιρείες.

Εν κατακλείδι, σαν Έλληνας καταναλωτής ζητάω τα συμπληρώματα που παράγονται εδώ να είναι πιο φτηνά, όπως ακριβώς πιο φτηνά είναι τα αμερικάνικα για τον Αμερικάνο, τα αγγλικά για τον Άγγλο κτλ.

Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι όταν δραστηριοποιείσαι σε μια χώρα την οποία πλήττει οικονομική κρίση και τα εισοδήματα περιορίζονται κάθε μέρα, κοιτάς να προσφέρεις χαμηλότερες τιμές σε σχέση με πριν ώστε να δείξεις ότι θέλεις να κρατήσεις την σχέση που έχεις με όσους σε προτιμούν, ακόμα και αν περιορίζεις τα κέρδη σου. Βραχυπρόθεσμα μπορεί το αποτέλεσμα να μην είναι αρεστό, μακροπρόθεσμα όμως δημιουργείς σταθερή πελατειακή βάση.

----------


## tauros123

Εδώ μέσα παίδες παντός είναι καμία 10 άρια άτομα που εννοείτε δουλεύουν η έχουν κέρδος από αμερικανικές και ευρωπαϊκές εταιρείες....και όταν βλέπουν ένα ελληνικό προϊών 
Το τεντώνουνε , κοπανάνε, λερώνουνε και προσπαθούν να το ξεφτιλίσουν....
Και το καλύτερο ακόμα δεν το έχουν δοκιμάσει καν.....
Και κάποιο από αυτούς γράφουν και 30 μηνύματα την Ιμέρα.....και όχι  1-2-3 που κάνουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι

Αυτήν την πρωτεΐνη την έχω δοκιμάσει ....είναι μια χαρά....

Αν κάποιος νομίζει ότι είναι  ακριβή η τον πειράζει υπάρχει και άλλη ελληνική εταιρία.....

----------


## gk

Κ αλλη Ελληνικη? Ποια? 

Και γενικα, ειναι λογικο σε καποιους να μην αρεσει καποια μυρωδια/γευση, δεν χρειαζεται να τρελαινονται και να το χαρακτηριζουν μαπα ενα προιον (ειτε ελληνικο ειτε οποιοδηποτε ξενο) μονο απο αυτο το κριτηριο, γιατι ετσι μπερδευονται κ οι υπολοιποι. Απλα λες οτι δεν μου καθεται με τιποτα η γευση και κανεις καποιο σχολιο επι προσωπικου επιπεδου. Και δεν ξαναπαιρνεις το ιδιο προιον! 

Οχι αυτο το γελοίο πραμα που πετυχα μερικες σελιδες πιο πισω με καποιον/καποιους που ειχαν τρελαθει αρνητικα προς το προιον επειδη μυριζει οπως το φρεσκο κατσικισιο γαλα.. ειχα κλασει στο γελιο με μερικους, δεν παιζονταν δηλαδη ενταξει.. 
Οπως εχω πετυχει τετοιους διαλογους και με αλλα προιοντα. 

Και στο κατω κατω εχει δοκιμασει κανεις σκετη πρωτεινη, σαν την πρωτη υλη, χωρις γευση αρωμα γλύκα τιποτα? Δεν εχω δοκιμασει προσωπικα αλλα φιλος που εχει δοκιμασει,, δεν μπορεις να το πιεις! Τι σημαινει, οτι ειναι μαπα?!

Το καλυτερο θα ηταν να μπορουσαμε να κανουμε εναν τυπικο, χωρις ενημερωση, ελεγχο στο προιον να παρουμε μια πιο ουσιαστικη εικονα για αυτο....

----------


## gk

Θελω να ρωτησω κ κατι αλλο. 
Ο κ.Παπαγιαννης δεν εχει βγαλει το προιον σε καταστηματα ή σε καποιο καταστημα, σωστα ή λαθος? 
Πως/Που πουλαει το προιον του? Μονο σε 10 ατομα απο το bodybuilding  forum που την θελουν και σε αλλα 10-20 απο κανα αλλο forum? Αντε και αμα  πετυχει κανεις την ιστοσελιδα του?

----------


## beefmeup

> Εδώ μέσα παίδες παντός είναι καμία 10 άρια άτομα που εννοείτε δουλεύουν η έχουν κέρδος από αμερικανικές και ευρωπαϊκές εταιρείες....και όταν βλέπουν ένα ελληνικό προϊών 
> Το τεντώνουνε , κοπανάνε, λερώνουνε και προσπαθούν να το ξεφτιλίσουν....
> Και το καλύτερο ακόμα δεν το έχουν δοκιμάσει καν.....


αρχοντα μενουμε στην αξιολογηση του προιοντος,κ οτι αφορα αυτο..
οι αποψεις σου περι σκοτεινων δυναμεων που κινουν τα νηματα της βιομηχανιας συμπληρωματων,σε αλλο θεμα,κοπρεντε?




> Και κάποιο από αυτούς γράφουν και 30 μηνύματα την Ιμέρα.....και όχι  1-2-3 που κάνουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι


τσουζει?

----------


## beefmeup

το ποστ μεταφερθηκε εδω Στην αλάνα με τα χαλίκια............

*κ καλο θα ειναι να μεινουμε στο θεμα οπως εγραψα κ στο απο πανω ποστ,αποφευγοντας αλλου τυπου σχολια.
αυτα.*

γιατι καποιος δεν το καταλαβε..

----------


## Lao

> Θελω να ρωτησω κ κατι αλλο. 
> Ο κ.Παπαγιαννης δεν εχει βγαλει το προιον σε καταστηματα ή σε καποιο καταστημα, σωστα ή λαθος? 
> Πως/Που πουλαει το προιον του? Μονο σε 10 ατομα απο το bodybuilding  forum που την θελουν και σε αλλα 10-20 απο κανα αλλο forum? Αντε και αμα  πετυχει κανεις την ιστοσελιδα του?


Μετά από μια μικρή έρευνα που έκανα, διαπίστωσα ότι όντως η ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ δεν πουλιέται σε κανένα κατάστημα. Οι κυριότερες καταχωρήσεις που βρήκα ήταν στο παρόν site και σε άλλο ένα, πέραν φυσικά του επίσημου της εταιρείας.

Εκτός λοιπόν και αν κάνω λάθος, η λογική λέει ότι η όλη προώθηση του προϊόντος βασίζεται στην ύπαρξη της ιστοσελίδας του κ. Παπαγιάννη, την καταχώρησή του σε 2-3 forums και σε ενημερωτικά mails εφόσον κάποιος είναι στην λίστα μελών του CLUB HERCULES. Από κει και πέρα, φαντάζομαι ότι θα παίζει το «mouth to mouth». Φυσικά, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι εάν κάποιος δεν έχει γραφτεί στο CLUB αυτό, πληρώνει ακόμα ακριβότερα την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ, αν και δεν ξέρω πως θα το έκανε αυτό αφού δεν υπάρχει σε κάποιο κατάστημα.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, σαν απλός καταναλωτής, προσωπικά εξακολουθώ να αναρωτιέμαι γιατί η τιμολόγηση εξακολουθεί να είναι - για το δικό μου σκεπτικό πάντοτε - τόσο υψηλή εφόσον μιλάμε για ελληνικό προϊόν. Επειδή όμως φαντάζομαι ότι μπορεί να γίνομαι κουραστικός και υπάρχει πάντοτε η πιθανότητα αυτό να μην οφείλεται στον κ. Παπαγιάννη, το σταματάω εδώ, αν και θα εκτιμούσα πολύ την ύπαρξη κάποιας άμεσης ή έμμεσης επίσημης απάντησης.

----------


## deluxe

Το εχουμε κανει τοσο θεμα, γιατι ειναι τοσο ακριβη η Ελληνικη πρωτεϊνη. ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ! Ακομα και τα Ελληνικα προϊοντα. Οποτε μη το ψαχνετε!

Και οσα εξαγουμε, οι ξενοι τα αγοραζουν φθηνοτερα. Οσα εισαγουμε, τα πληρωνουμε ακριβοτερα απο τους ξενους!

Μονο στο Ελλαδισταν γινονται αυτα ρε γμτ!

----------


## TheWorst

Οχι μονο.

----------


## ελμερ

καλησπερα...δεν θα επρεπε να μπορει να κρατηθει η τιμη χαμηλα απ τη στιγμη που δεν μεσολαβει καταστημα να την πουλαει δηλ μεσαζοντας ?οσα και να ειναι τα μεταφορικα ειναι πλεον ακριβη.....ισως θα μπορουσε να βγει σε μεγαλυτερη συσκευασια η και σε σακουλα για περιορισμο κοστους....ειχα αγορασει 5 κιλα με την παλια τιμη σε προσφορα και ηταν μια χαρα για τα λεφτα της τοτε.....(με γαλα την επινα,με νερο δεν πινοταν )...αν βγει προσφορα σε συμφερουσα τιμη θα αγορασω βανιλιες (οχι 29 ευρω την μια εννοειται!!!!)

----------


## Lao

> Το εχουμε κανει τοσο θεμα, γιατι ειναι τοσο ακριβη η Ελληνικη πρωτεϊνη. ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ! Ακομα και τα Ελληνικα προϊοντα. Οποτε μη το ψαχνετε!


Γι'αυτό και προσωπικά λέω ό,τι λέω. Γιατί θέλω να αλλάξει αυτό και ο μόνος τρόπος για να το πετύχω είναι να «φωνάξω», ακόμα και μέσα από ένα forum. Εάν δεν λέμε κάτι και δεν μιλάμε για οτιδήποτε με το οποίο δεν συμφωνούμε, εάν δεν διαχωρίζουμε την στάση μας, τότε ΠΟΤΕ δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι.




> Και οσα εξαγουμε, οι ξενοι τα αγοραζουν φθηνοτερα. Οσα εισαγουμε, τα πληρωνουμε ακριβοτερα απο τους ξενους!
> 
> Μονο στο Ελλαδισταν γινονται αυτα ρε γμτ!


Για τον λόγο αυτό, εδώ και καιρό το 90% των αγορών μου γίνονται από το εξωτερικό. Βλέπω τις τιμές εδώ και μελαγχολώ. 

Και πριν πει κανένας ότι πρέπει να στηρίζουμε τους Έλληνες κατασκευαστές, θα απαντήσω εκ των προτέρων ότι αυτό πρέπει να είναι αμοιβαίο, δηλαδή οφείλουν να στηρίζουν και εκείνοι τους Έλληνες πελάτες τους. 

Γνωρίζω ότι το επιχειρήν στην Ελλάδα είναι δύσκολο, γνωρίζω ότι το Κράτος επιβάλλει υψηλή φορολογία και ότι θέτει διαρκώς εμπόδια σε πολλούς καλοπροαίρετους επιχειρηματίες που θέλουν να παράγουν εδώ, αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να δικαιολογήσω ίδια ή και υψηλότερη τιμολόγηση ελληνικού προϊόντος σε σύγκριση με τα ξένα.

----------


## Apostolis123

θα μπορουσε να μας μιλισει καποιος για την ποιοτητα της? Καποιος που να εχει δοκιμασει και να εχει δει αποτελεσματα γιατι σκεφτομουν να παρω το πρωτο μου συμπληρωμα.

----------


## TheWorst

Φιλε συχνα ακουμε οχι και τοσο καλα λογια για αυτην.Παντως ειναι μια προσπαθεια των Ελληνων να κανουν ενα βημα σε αυτον τον τομεα,αλλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο γιατι η τιμη της ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο τις τιμες των επωνυμων εταιριων.
Η ποιοτητα της λενε οτι δεν ειναι και τοσο καλη... 
Διαλυτοτητα επισης..
Καποιοι υποστηριζουν οτι ειναι τιγκα στη ζαχαρη και αν εχει 50-60 % πρωτεϊνη..

Εγω δεν την εχω δοκιμασει το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο ειναι αρνητικο.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Φιλε συχνα ακουμε οχι και τοσο καλα λογια για αυτην.Παντως ειναι μια προσπαθεια των Ελληνων να κανουν ενα βημα σε αυτον τον τομεα,αλλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο γιατι η τιμη της ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο τις τιμες των επωνυμων εταιριων.
> *Η ποιοτητα της λενε οτι δεν ειναι και τοσο καλη...* 
> Διαλυτοτητα επισης..
> *Καποιοι υποστηριζουν οτι ειναι τιγκα στη ζαχαρη και αν εχει 50-60 % πρωτεϊνη..
> *
> Εγω δεν την εχω δοκιμασει το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο ειναι αρνητικο.



*Αυτά* από που τα έχουμε;

Παιδιά ΦΤΑΝΕΙ. Μην αναπαράγεται άτοπα σχόλια.
Ο καθένας μπορεί να κρίνει τη γεύση ή τη διαλυτότητα, άντε και τη περιεκτικότητα σε λακτόζη κι αυτό μόνο αν κάποιος έχει δυσανεξία, γιατί οι υπόλοιποι δε καταλαβαίνουμε τίποτα.
Άλλα όχι να μιλάμε για ποιότητα και χαμηλότερη περιεκτικότητα έτσι αυθαίρετα.

Προσωπικά την έπινα κανένα 4μηνο. Μέτρια γεύση βανίλια, καλή διαλυτότητα. 
Θα την ξανάπινα έτσι για αλλαγή ή αν έβλεπα να αργεί η επόμενη μαζική παραγγελία μου.

----------


## TheWorst

Διαβασε πιο πανω και θα καταλαβεις *αυτα* που τα εχουμε   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Δε βλέπω πουθενά αποδείξεις Worst.

Αυτά που θα λάβω υπ' όψιν μου σα καταναλωτής έχουνε να κάνουνε μόνο με τη γεύση και τη διαλυτότητα. Τα άλλα είναι λόγια του αέρα. Κανείς δεν είναι σε θέση να ξέρει.

----------


## TheWorst

> Δε βλέπω πουθενά αποδείξεις Worst.
> 
> Αυτά που θα λάβω υπ' όψιν μου σα καταναλωτής έχουνε να κάνουνε μόνο με τη γεύση και τη διαλυτότητα. Τα άλλα είναι λόγια του αέρα. Κανείς δεν είναι σε θέση να ξέρει.


Κοιτα.Το παιδι πανω ρωτησε για τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεϊνη και συνοψιζω τα λογια των παραπανω..

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Εγω δεν την εχω δοκιμασει*


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gk

> Κοιτα.Το παιδι πανω ρωτησε για τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεϊνη και συνοψιζω τα λογια των παραπανω..


Τα ποια λογια, των ποιων παραπανω, φιλε μου....?? Δεν αμφισβητω το γεγονος οτι με εναν ελεγχο μπορει να βγει "κακο" το προιον. Αλλα επειδη ειμαι λιγο "ελληναρας" καλως ή κακως και για προφανεις λογους  τυχαινει να ειναι το μονο topic το οποιο παρακολουθω post προς post, οπότε, 
βρες μας ενα-δυο σχολια που να λενε & να αποδεικνυουν μικρη περιεκτικοτητα πρωτεΐνης ή κακη ποιοτητα του προιοντος. Οχι ερωτησεις για την περιεκτικοτητα, αλλα κανονικη τοποθετηση που να αναλυει την περιεκτικοτητα της πρωτεΐνης του προιοντος. Μαλιστα υπαρχει ενα ποστ με μικροβιολογικη αναλυση ή κατι τετοιο, δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως πως το ανεφερε ο φιλος, οπου το προιον φαινεται καθαρο. 

Τα μονα σχολια που θα βρεις, σε αφθονια κιολας, ειναι σχετικα με την γευση/μυρωδια της. Κατι υποκειμενικο και τελειως ασχετο και καθολου κρητηριο για την ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ενος προιοντος! Και για την διαλυτοτητα της πολλα ποστ, επισης καμια σχεση με την ποιοτητα. 



Και για να σας προλαβω  :01. Mr. Green:  οποιος εχει αμφιβολιες για εμενα επικοινωνει μαζι μου,  ερχεται με βρισκει, με γνωριζει, και "ανακαλυπτει" αν εχω την παραμικρη σχεση με  το προιον η τους παραγωγους του και αν εχω παρει πανω απο ενα δυο κουτια. (σοκολατιτσα εχω παρει.. με μικρη εμπειρια στα συμπληρωματα, καλουλα η γευση και παρα το προβλημα μου με την λακτοζη, δεν ειχα σχεδον καθολου προβληματα. Και εντονη μυρωδια φρεσκου γαλακτος, ναι. Παρτε γιδισιο/κατσικισιο γαλα απο τα σουπερ μαρκετ και συγκρινετε αν νομιζετε οτι ειναι μαπα η πρωτεΐνη επειδη μυριζει φρεσκο γαλα, και μαλιστα οχι αγελαδινο και νερωμενο σαν των περισσοτερων "φρεσκων" που πωλουνται στα σουπερ.) Και βρειτε και τα ποστ μου που ειμαι κ εγω συνεχεια με αποριες κλπ.

----------


## deluxe

Καλα ποιος εκανε εξεταση συστατικων για την πρωτεϊνη "ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ"; Δε μπορουσε να κανει για καμμια πιο γνωστη, να ξερουμε και εμεις τι παιρνουμε;

 :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## ελμερ

καλησπερα...δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος να εχουμε αντιπαραθεση....εγω εχω παρει βανιλια και σοκολατα,με γαλα ανακατεμενες η σοκολατα απλα υποφερτη,η βανιλια αρκετα καλη....με νερο δεν μου αρεσαν αλλα εχω βρει ενα tip για την βανιλια..... Την ανακατευω με λιγο νερο και λιγο χεμο και η γευση της βελτιωνεται αισθητα ...δεν θα ειχα προβλημα να την ξαναγορασω αν ειχε την παλια τιμη....... (στην προσφορα των 5 κιλων οπως παλια) 

Υ.Γ ελευθερη ειναι η αγορα των πρωτεινων,οποιος θελει την αγοραζει ,οποιος θελει αγοραζει κατι αλλο.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## gus

Εχω ενα κουτι με γευση φρουτα του δασους οποιος το θελει το χαριζω!

----------


## TheWorst

Χαλαρωσε ρε ! Οχι και να το χαρισεις  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jannous44

> Εχω ενα κουτι με γευση φρουτα του δασους οποιος το θελει το χαριζω!


ενδιαφερομαι εγω να τη δοκιμασω.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Stamer

Ας στηρίξουμε ρε παιδιά μια ελληνικη εταιρεία τοσες και τοσες αμερικανιεσ εχουμε αγοράσει...μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί με το που βγήκε μια ελληνικη εταιρεία να την φάμε.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pikos

Αν δεν είναι τόσο καλή τι να κάνουμε να στηρίζουμε ελληνικά προϊόντα για συναισθηματικούς λόγους;

----------


## Lao

> Ας στηρίξουμε ρε παιδιά μια ελληνικη εταιρεία τοσες και τοσες αμερικανιεσ εχουμε αγοράσει...μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί με το που βγήκε μια ελληνικη εταιρεία να την φάμε..


Ας μειώσει τις τιμές και γιατί όχι. Οι σχέσεις αυτές πρέπει να είναι αμοιβαίες, ο πελάτης να στηρίζει τον παραγωγό αλλά και ο παραγωγός τον πελάτη.

----------


## Slack `N Track

Αν και υποστηρικτης ολων των Ελληνικων προσπαθειων, εχω ποιο πριν αναφερθει παλι θετικα για την πρωτεινη αυτη. Περα απο αυτο ομως, δεν μπορω να μην πω οτι καπου το service υστερει.

Οταν λοιπον ερχεσε και μπαινεις σε μια αγορα οπου ο καθε ενας εχει δοκιμασει διαφορα προιοντα, αγορασμενα απο την Ελλαδα η ακομα και απο το εξωτερικο και εχει παρει μια ιδεα απο marketing services, δεν τον γλυκαινεις μια φορα με ενα ωραιο τηλεφωνημα, ενα "καλως τον Κωστα στην παρεα μας" και μετα τον γραφεις στα παλια σου τα παπουτσια.

Οταν παραγγελνει ο Κωστας σοκολατα, και παραλαμβανει φρουτα δασους....
Οταν παραγγελνει ο Κωστας 10 σοκολατες και δεν του λες παρε ενα δωρακι μισο κιλο βανιλια.
Οταν λεει ο Κωστας φερτε την παραγγελεια 3 το μεσσημερι, και ερχετε ο αλλος 10 το πρ ωι και του πηδαει (απο το παραθυρο) το προγραμμα...

Ε οταν πει ο Κωστας λοιπον αντε γ@μισου Ηρακλη δεν θα φταιει...  :01. Wink:  

Για αυτο ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, ειναι οι καιροι δυσκολοι, τα λεφτα ΔΕΝ φτανουν, οταν προσφερουμε κατι ακριβο και με μαλακισμενο τροπο...τοτε μην κλαιγομαστε για το οτι οι Ελληνες δεν στηριζουν τους Ελληνες και ειναι ξενολατρες...

Κατα τα αλλα μια χαρα πρωτεινουλα βγαζει...

----------


## Lao

> Αν και υποστηρικτης ολων των Ελληνικων προσπαθειων, εχω ποιο πριν αναφερθει παλι θετικα για την πρωτεινη αυτη. Περα απο αυτο ομως, δεν μπορω να μην πω οτι καπου το service υστερει.
> 
> Οταν λοιπον ερχεσε και μπαινεις σε μια αγορα οπου ο καθε ενας εχει δοκιμασει διαφορα προιοντα, αγορασμενα απο την Ελλαδα η ακομα και απο το εξωτερικο και εχει παρει μια ιδεα απο marketing services, δεν τον γλυκαινεις μια φορα με ενα ωραιο τηλεφωνημα, ενα "καλως τον Κωστα στην παρεα μας" και μετα τον γραφεις στα παλια σου τα παπουτσια.
> 
> Οταν παραγγελνει ο Κωστας σοκολατα, και παραλαμβανει φρουτα δασους....
> Οταν παραγγελνει ο Κωστας 10 σοκολατες και δεν του λες παρε ενα δωρακι μισο κιλο βανιλια.
> Οταν λεει ο Κωστας φερτε την παραγγελεια 3 το μεσσημερι, και ερχετε ο αλλος 10 το πρ ωι και του πηδαει (απο το παραθυρο) το προγραμμα...
> 
> Ε οταν πει ο Κωστας λοιπον αντε γ@μισου Ηρακλη δεν θα φταιει...  
> ...


Αν και συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα λες, δεν κατάλαβα γιατί έκανες quote το δικό μου post. Δεν έχω πάρει την «Ηρακλής» ούτε και κανένα άλλο προϊόν από την εν λόγω εταιρεία και με αυτές τις τιμές δεν πρόκειται γιατί πολύ απλά θεωρώ ότι μια ελληνική εταιρεία οφείλει να παρέχει χαμηλότερες τιμές σε σχέση με τους ξένους ανταγωνιστές, ιδιαίτερα όταν, όπως η ίδια λέει, η 1η ύλη είναι επίσης ελληνική.

Αυτό εννοούσα με το προηγούμενο post μου, όταν μίλησα για αμοιβαιότητα στην στήριξη. Δεν αρκεί να είσαι ελληνική εταιρεία και να ζητάς για αυτό να σε στηρίξει ο κόσμος. Πρέπει και εσύ να τον στηρίζεις παρέχοντας χαμηλότερες τιμές.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Slack `N Track

Ωραια βγηκε το quote τωρα. Παει αυτο.

Ηθελα να προσθεσω το οτι το κοστος δεν ειναι το μονο που πρεπει να κοιταξει καποιος, αλλα και το service γενικοτερα, με επαγγελματισμο και συνεπεια.

Και τα οσα παραδειγματα εγραψα για τον "Κωστα" αφορουν εμενα και εναν κολητο μου.

Ελπιζω να εκλεισε...

----------


## Stamer

> Αν δεν είναι τόσο καλή τι να κάνουμε να στηρίζουμε ελληνικά προϊόντα για συναισθηματικούς λόγους;


δεν σου ειπα με το ζόρι να στηρίξεις μια ελληνικη πρωτείνη.Αυτο το κανει ο καθένας αμοιβαία.Και μην μου πεις οτι ξερεις για τισ Αμερικανιες οτι ειναι τέλειες...ωστε να μπορεις να κρίνεις αμεσως μια ελληνικη προσπάθεια...τεσπα..

----------


## Jumaru

> Ας στηρίξουμε ρε παιδιά μια ελληνικη εταιρεία τοσες και τοσες αμερικανιεσ εχουμε αγοράσει...μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί με το που βγήκε μια ελληνικη εταιρεία να την φάμε..


+1




> Αν δεν είναι τόσο καλή τι να κάνουμε να στηρίζουμε ελληνικά προϊόντα *για συναισθηματικούς λόγους*;


  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 


Τον τελευταίο χρόνο μόνο ηρακλής έχω πάρει. Με εξαίρεση 1 κουτι myofusion. Η τιμή θεωρώ πως είναι ίδια και στις 2. Αν σκεφτείς 50ε τα 2 κιλά , πάνω κάτω εκεί είμαστε. Απλά μου αρέσει να ενισχύω μια ελληνική προσπάθεια γιατί με ενίσχυση θα καλυτερέψει και χωρίς ενίσχυση φυσικά θα πατώσει. Από την άλλη όσα λέτε για τη γεύση σκέφτομαι το ελληνικό γαλατάκι και την κατεβάζω ευχάριστα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Stamer

Σωστός :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Chris92

ρε παιδια εγω πολυ φτηνη τη βρισκω!

----------


## just chris

ολοι για τη γευση λετε!!!!ε μα τοσο σκατα ειναι η γευση(με το συμπαθειο);;;;;

----------


## TToni Shark

Και μόνο από το όνομα θα είναι σίγουρα καλή :03. Thumb up: ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ

----------


## Hercules

η τιμη των 29 ευρω ειναι υπερβολικη για μια ελληνικη πρωτεινη..με τα ιδια χρηματα αγοραζω μια πρωτεινη ξενη εγνωσμενης αξιας ειτε απο ελλαδα ειτε απο εξωτερικο..απλα..

----------


## gk

Δεν θα διαφωνησω ουτε μ'εσενα ουτε με τους πιο πανω που λενε παρομμοια πραγματα, γιατι δεν γνωριζω, απλα δωστε και κανα παραδειγμα απο ιδιας κατηγοριας προιοντα με ιδιες τιμες που να βρισκουμε απο Ελλαδα, για να γινεται πιο σωστη και εμπεριστατωμενη συζητηση.. γιατι διαβαζουν και "αρχαριοι" φανταζομαι ή εστω ανθρωποι που εχουν πολυ περιορισμενη χρηση και γνωση απο μαρκες κλπ σε συμπληρωματα.. (βλεπε εμενα στους δευτερους  :01. Razz:  )

----------


## MuscleProject

Kαλη πρωτεινουλα τελικα θα την παρω και εγω!Απο δοσολογια τι γινεται ακουσα δεν εχει σκουπ!

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Εχω προσωπικα απο τις ως τωρα κριτικες οσο αφορα γευση-τιμη-συστατικα δε θα την επαιρνα.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τα οφ τόπικ μεταφέρθηκαν.  :02. Moderator:

----------


## Πυγμάχος

Παιδιά κατανάλωσα το 1 κιλο ( βανίλια ) .. αφήνει μια κατσικιλα .. αλλα με λίγη δόση Nescafe δεν αφηνει τίποτα ..
Είμαι στο 2 κιλό ( φρουτα του δάσους ) .. την επόμενη φορά θα πάρω σοκολάτα .. 

Πάντως γενικα σαν πρωτείνη είναι καλο το οτι σου αφηνει αιγιοπροβατίλα στο στομα .. δείχνει οτι ειναι οσο το δυνατον πιο καθαρό ..

*Καλή Ελληνικη προσπάθεια* ..

Τώρα δεν ξερω οι ψεκασμοί και οι χημικές αναλύσεις τι έδειξαν .. ελεγε κάπιο παιδι οτι θα το εξετάζανε απο εδω μέσα ..  :01. Wink:

----------


## t.s.t

τελικα ειναι 50-50 το θεμα της πρωτεινη μας ετσι?

----------


## t.s.t

Θ μπορουσε επισης να βγει ενα δοκιμαστικο στην αγορα ετσι γιανα την μαθουμε,ενα σακκουλακι ας πουμε.

----------


## Lao

> τελικα ειναι 50-50 το θεμα της πρωτεινη μας ετσι?


Τι εννοείς;

----------


## t.s.t

> Τι εννοείς;


Απο θεμα αγορας της εννοω..

----------


## Lao

> Απο θεμα αγορας της εννοω..


Αυτό είναι προσωπικό θέμα του καθενός μιας και εμείς ορίζουμε πως διαθέτουμε τα χρήματά μας. 

Αν εσένα η τιμή της σε ικανοποιεί και δεν πιστεύεις ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι χαμηλότερη, τότε κάνε μια δοκιμή να μας πεις και τις εντυπώσεις σου.

Την δική μου γνώμη την είπα πολλάκις στο παρόν thread, οπότε δεν κρίνω σκόπιμο να επαναληφθώ.  :08. Toast:

----------


## t.s.t

> Αυτό είναι προσωπικό θέμα του καθενός μιας και εμείς ορίζουμε πως διαθέτουμε τα χρήματά μας. 
> 
> Αν εσένα η τιμή της σε ικανοποιεί και δεν πιστεύεις ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι χαμηλότερη, τότε κάνε μια δοκιμή να μας πεις και τις εντυπώσεις σου.
> 
> Την δική μου γνώμη την είπα πολλάκις στο παρόν thread, οπότε δεν κρίνω σκόπιμο να επαναληφθώ.


Βασικα δεν την θεωρω και τοσο φτηνη,και επισης να ειμαι ειλικρινεις δεν νομιζω να την παρω. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## t.s.t

Διαβασα ολη την προηγουμενη κουβεντα,και θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με αυτα που ειπες,νομιζω πως ετσι ειναι γνωμη μου παντα...

----------


## gk

> [...]
> Τώρα δεν ξερω οι ψεκασμοί και οι χημικές αναλύσεις τι έδειξαν .. ελεγε κάπιο παιδι οτι θα το εξετάζανε απο εδω μέσα ..


Μακαρι να γινει κανενας ελεγχος! Να δουμε και στην πραγματικοτητα τα λεγομενα για περιεκτικοτητες ποιοτητα κλπ!  :03. Clap:  

Κ αμα ειναι οντως τοσο αγνη και καλη, χαλαλι και η τιμη και ολα. Τουλαχιστον να ξερουμε οτι τρωμε κατι πιο καλο.  :01. Unsure:

----------


## TToni Shark

> Μακαρι να γινει κανενας ελεγχος! Να δουμε και στην πραγματικοτητα τα λεγομενα για περιεκτικοτητες ποιοτητα κλπ!  
> 
> Κ αμα ειναι οντως τοσο αγνη και καλη, χαλαλι και η τιμη και ολα. Τουλαχιστον να ξερουμε οτι τρωμε κατι πιο καλο.


Έτσι ακριβώς :03. Thumb up: .Μακάρι να είναι και καλή :01. Unsure:  :01. Smile:

----------


## pyroboy

τι έγινε έπεσε έξω η Ηρακλής;
Έστειλα ένα mail  για μια παραγγελία την πέμπτη και δεν πήρα απάντηση. Θα πάρω και ένα τηλέφωνο αύριο αν προλάβω.
Αλλιώς η Tempro απο το e-shop φαίνεται καλή εναλλακτική.

----------


## Stamer

> Μακαρι να γινει κανενας ελεγχος! Να δουμε και στην πραγματικοτητα τα λεγομενα για περιεκτικοτητες ποιοτητα κλπ!  
> 
> Κ αμα ειναι οντως τοσο αγνη και καλη, χαλαλι και η τιμη και ολα. Τουλαχιστον να ξερουμε οτι τρωμε κατι πιο καλο.


+1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ramrod

> τι έγινε έπεσε έξω η Ηρακλής;
> Έστειλα ένα mail  για μια παραγγελία την πέμπτη και δεν πήρα απάντηση. Θα πάρω και ένα τηλέφωνο αύριο αν προλάβω.
> Αλλιώς η Tempro απο το e-shop φαίνεται καλή εναλλακτική.


Η μια είναι πολλών πηγών και η άλλη whey concentrate...πως αποτελει καλή εναλλακτική?

----------


## pyroboy

> Η μια είναι πολλών πηγών και η άλλη whey concentrate...πως αποτελει καλή εναλλακτική?


Στην τιμή και στο ποσοστό πρωτεϊνης που περιέχουν :ρ
Έχουν και οι 2 καλό λόγο τιμής/πρωτείνης.

Μπορεί να είναι στάνταρ η παρακάτω διαδικασία και  να την κάνετε όλοι πριν την αγορά αλλά εμένα σαν αρχάριο με εντυπωσίασαν τα αποτελέσματα.
Κοίταγα 3 πρωτείνες. Την Tempro, την Myofusion και την Syntha-6.
*Η τεμπρο έχει 0.8γρ πρωτείνης ανα γραμμάριο σκόνης.
Κοστίζει 35€ για 1350γρ (1080γρ. πρωτείνης) => 3.24€ για 100γρ. πρωτείνης.
*Η Myofusion έχει 0.69γρ. πρωτείνης ανα γραμμάριο σκόνης.
Κοστίζει 32€ για 908γρ (631γρ πρωτείνης) => 5.07€ για 100γρ. πρωτείνης.
*Η Syntha-6 έχει 0.5γρ. πρωτείνης ανα γραμμάριο σκόνης.
Κοστίζει 33€ για 1323γρ. (662γρ. πρωτείνης) => 5€ για 100γρ. πρωτείνης.

Αρχικά εμένα η syntha-6 μου φάνηκε καλύτερη επιλογή απο την myofusion αλλά τελικά προσφέρουν τα ίδια. (Δεν λαμβάνω υπ'όψην μου την ποιότητα του προιόντος γιατί δεν μπορώ να κρίνω αντικειμενικά).

Και για να έρθω πάλι ontopic, τελικά πήρα την Ηρακλής βανίλια που έχει γεύση σαν παγωτό. Καμία σχέση με την αηδία σοκολάτα που είχα πάρει.
Είναι concentrate με  3.6€/100γρ. αλλά at the end of the day δεν ξέρω αν θα έχει διαφορά με μία isolate ή πολλών πηγών όταν τη θέλω για ένα shake 3 φορές την εβδομάδα μετά το γυμναστήριο και να συμπληρώνω το φαγητό 1-2 μέρες την εβδομάδα που δεν προλαβαίνω να φάω καλά.

Σημείωση: Τελικά απο αυτούς τους υπολογισμούς φαίνεται πως τώρα που αυξήθηκε η τιμή της Ηρακλής έχασε την ανταγωνιστικότητα της. Απλά μπαίνοντας στο e-shop του site βρίσκεις την Tempro που είναι τελικά πιό φτηνή και όσο να 'ναι έχει και ένα όνομα. Αν και άλλου τύπου.

EDIT:
Δεν έπεσε έξω η Ηρακλής απλά περίμενα ένα ενημερωτικό mail πριν αποσταλεί το δέμα.
Είχα ζητήσει φρούτα του δάσους και ήρθε βανίλια :ρ. Δεν παραπονιέμαι πάντως έχει πολύ καλή γεύση.

----------


## Πυγμάχος

Φιλαράκι για καλό έγινε ... η φρούτα του δάσους δεν πίνεται .. την τρώω κάθε βράδυ με Corn flakes και Hemo ... ( με γάλα ) ..

Η Βανίλια πολύ καλύτερη ... αν και αφήνει μία βαρβατίλα στο στόμα αν την πίνεις σκέτη ..

Απο όσες έχω δοκιμάσει στη ζωή μου .. η καλύτερη σε γέυση ειναι η Syntha 6 ( φράουλα,βανίλια ) ..

----------


## karpoutzidis

όπα το site είναι down λες να ανανεώνουν το άθλιο μέχρι τώρα site τους????

----------


## Πυγμάχος

Μάλλον !

----------


## ctrlfreak

Για όσους αναρωτιούνται τι γίνεται με τις παραγγελίες. Έλαβα αυτό με email πριν από λίγο. 




> Αγαπητοί μου φίλοι,
> 
> Όπως πολλοί από εσάς έχετε παρατηρήσει το τελευταίο διάστημα, προκύπτουν για πρώτη φορά
> στην αδιάκοπη λειτουργία μας, αρκετές δυσκολίες και αναποδιές ως προς την ΑΜΕΣΗ και ΕΓΚΑΙΡΗ
> παροχή του ΗΡΑΚΛΗ και του ΔΙΑ σε όλα τα παιδιά, καθυστερήσεις και κακές συνεννοήσεις με εξωτερικούς
> παράγοντες που είναι απαραίτητοι όμως για την ύπαρξη μας. 
> 
> Η αλήθεια λοιπόν είναι ότι λόγω της ραγδαίας αύξησης των μελών της παρέας, βρεθήκαμε μπροστά σε ένα
> σημαντικό πρόβλημα: Στενότητα ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΩΝ πρώτων υλών. Έται το δίλημμα ήταν το κατα πόσο είμαστε διατεθημένοι
> ...

----------


## Πυγμάχος

Ναι και εγώ .. no comment απο εμένα ..

----------


## beatshooter

Τωρα το διαβασα και η αληθεια ειναι πως γελασα.Λιγοι και καλοι εκλεκτοι πελαται θα εχουν το προνομιο να πινουν πρωτεινη του ημιθεου ΗΡΑΚΛΗ. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Πυγμάχος

Λοιπόν ... το site ειναι κάτω ακόμα .. 

Κάτι παίζει ύποπτο ...

Δεν γίνεται εταιρεία να έχει τόσο καιρό off τη σελίδα της με τις παραγγελίες ...

Μυρίζομαι η κλείσιμο λόγο κακής ποιότητας της εταιρέιας η δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι ... καλό πάντως δεν έιναι ...

Να πηγάινει τόσο καλά όσο λέει και να εξαφανίζεται ?

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥΛΑΓΕ ΣΤΟΚΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ...  :01. Cursing:

----------


## beatshooter

Ποσο καιρο ειναι "κατω" το σαιτ τους?

----------


## Πυγμάχος

Πάνω απο μήνα ... βασικά διάβασα τώρα οτι μπορείς να στέλνεις mail για παραγγελία ... αλλα ρε παιδιά .. μεταξύ μας .. *περίεργο μου φαίνεται όλο αυτο* ...

----------


## karpoutzidis

> Πάνω απο μήνα ... βασικά διάβασα τώρα οτι μπορείς να στέλνεις mail για παραγγελία ... αλλα ρε παιδιά .. μεταξύ μας .. *περίεργο μου φαίνεται όλο αυτο* ...


απλός έκλεισε το  μαγαζί για εμας τους κοινούς θνητούς και την φτιάχνει μόνο για τους λίγους που εχουν το κιν του και του παραγγέλνουν απο εκει! :01. Razz:

----------


## Lao

Το «κατεβάζω το site για να μην δέχομαι άλλες παραγγελίες επειδή δεν μπορώ να ικανοποιήσω την ζήτηση» σε εμένα ακούγεται αστείο. Θα μπορούσε το site να είναι up και να πετάει ένα παράθυρο που να ενημερώνει για τα καθέκαστα...

----------


## gk

Απ'τη μια (βλεπωντας μονο το κατεβασμενο site) θα σας/μας ελεγα λιγο καχυποπτους.. Αλλα απο την αλλη (διαβαζωντας αυτες τις υπερβολες μεσα στο email, ενω θα μπορουσε να πει πολυ πιο απλα και σοβαρα οτι απλα δεν επαρκουν οι πρωτες υλες για την ζητηση και δεν θα ειναι εφικτη η εξυπηρετηση ολων σε καθε παραγγελια) σε συνδυασμο με αυτο λοιπον ισως δικαιολογειται καθε αρνητικη / καχυποπτη σκεψη για το αν παιζει κατι τελικα ή οχι.. 


Κατι αλλο ομως που αναρωτιομουν.. αναφερεται μεσα στο mail οτι μονο τα ηδη εγγεγραμενα εως τωρα μελη θα εξυπηρετουνται, με την δικαιολογια της περιορισμενης ποσοτητας προιοντος.. και θελω να ρωτησω εγω, εχει προμηθευτει προσφατα παραγγελια καποιο παλαιοτερο μελος??

----------


## beatshooter

Βρε μπας και ειναι "ταντελα" και δεν μπορει ουτε τον σερβερ να συντηρισει?

----------


## beatshooter

> Κατι αλλο ομως που αναρωτιομουν.. αναφερεται μεσα στο mail οτι μονο τα ηδη εγγεγραμενα εως τωρα μελη θα εξυπηρετουνται, με την δικαιολογια της περιορισμενης ποσοτητας προιοντος.. και θελω να ρωτησω εγω, εχει προμηθευτει προσφατα παραγγελια καποιο παλαιοτερο μελος??


Μου δινεις πασα να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο:ΟΛΟΙ οι παλιοι πελατες του ΞΑΝΑ πηραν/περνουν την πρωτεινη του και "εμεινε" απο στοκ?

Οσο καλοπιστος και να εισαι κατι δεν "παει" καλα.Και αυτο που (εμενα) μ ενοχλει ειναι το να μην βγαινεις να πεις την αληθεια.

----------


## karpoutzidis

εγώ μένω στο ότι μιλάει στο πρώτο πρόσωπο!δλδ ένας είναι σε ολη την εταιρία?το Mail είναι άπλα ξεφτίλα δεν δεν νομίζω οτι κάποιος απο το λογιστήριο ή απο το Marketing θα έστελνε πότε τετειο Mail ακόμη και σε φίλο του!αν μου το έστελνε έτσι σε μένα και 5 ευρό το 5κιλο να μου το έδινε δεν θα ξανά έπαιρνα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν μπορεί καποιος να προβλεψει ότι από ενα γκρουπ 100-200 ατομων (στην προκειμενη όσοι πρόλαβαν και γιναν μελη) ότι θα εχει κίνηση.
Αν από μονος σου βαλεις φρενο,είναι μαθηματικα σιγουρο ότι έκλεισες.
Εγω ας πουμε ήμουν πιστευω απο τα πρωτα 20-30 μελη,καθως ηθελα απο περιεργεια να δω τι είναι ο Ηρακλης ως προιον οταν πρωτοβγηκε.
Και εκανα συνολικα 2-3 παραγγελίες,εκτοτε δεν ξανακανα καθως ποτε δεν κολλαω με μια πρωτεινη,εξαλλου μετα από 6-7 κουτια,οτιδήποτε το μπουχτιζεις..
Αρα πως υπολογίζει σε μενα;Εκτος αν εχει γκρουπαρει 20 πολυ τακτικους πελατες,αλλα από αυτους μονο τα δικα σου προιοντα θα βγαλεις δωρεαν,όχι κερδος.
Δεν μπορω όμως να φατναστω καποιος να παραγει και να πουλαει πρωτεινη για να μην πληρωνει 2-3 κουτια δικα του τον μηνα...Ξερω εγω,ετσι το βλεπω εγω παντως. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Ramrod

Μιας και βλέπω ότι γίνεται συζήτηση, εγω στο mail κουφάθηκα πιο πολύ με το εξής. Ότι δε σκοπευει να πλουτήσει απο τις πρωτεϊνες...δηλαδή λέει όχι στα χρήματα? Ποιος δε θέλει να έχει μεγαλύτερο κέρδος? Εξάλλου πως καθορίζεται το stock με το πόσους πελάτες έχεις? Είναι δηλαδή καλύτερα να έχεις 1 πελάτη που πάιρνει 5 κιλά το μήνα απο το να έχεις 5 πελάτες που παίρνουν απο ένα κιλό?

Εγώ ξέρω πως κάποιος που τον ενδιαφέρει να πουλάει δε διώχνει κανέναν, είναι επικοινωνιακό λάθος για όποιο λόγο και αν έγινε...

----------


## Πυγμάχος

Χαίρομαι που δεν ειμαι ο μόνος παιδιά ... εγω 2 κιλα πήρα .. τελειώνω και το 2τερο ... και τέλος .. με έχασε .. αυτο το mail είναι περίεργο ... δεν λες τέτοια πράγματα ρε Παπαγιάννη να πούμε .. άντε να φτιάξει το profil πάλι και να τον εμπιστευτώ ξανά ... δυσκολο .

Προσωπικά είχα όλη την καλή διάθεση και υποστήριξα την Ελληνική προσπάθεια ... αλλα κοιτάζω και την υγεία μου ... και οταν βλέπω τέτοια πράγματα ... κάτι δεν μου κάθεται ..

.. ασε που τρομάζω λίγο με το τι πινω τόσο καιρό ... ( πάλι λεφτα για εξετάσεις θα δώσω ) 

Φιλικά πάντα ...

----------


## Πυγμάχος

Ακόμα κλειστό ...  :01. Unsure:

----------


## karpoutzidis

ρε παιδιά λέτε να τον έκλεισε το υγειονομικό και να μας πουλάει φούμαρα για πολους  πελάτες και δεν συμμαζεύεται

----------


## gk

Ρε παιδια . . . ΟΥΤΕ ξερουμε αν εχει συμβει κατι αναποδο στον ανθρωπο, ΟΥΤΕ αν εχει γινει καποια παρανομια με το προιον, ΟΥΤΕ αν απλα τα παρατησε επειδη βαρεθηκε ή αν τους εκλεισαν τελικα, ουτε τιποτα. ΣΩΣΤΑ?

ΩΡΑΙΑ λοιπον. Ειδικα οταν πρωτοεμφανιστηκε το προιον υπηρχαν εντονοι ενδυασμοι και συζητησεις για ποιοτητα κλπ. οπως ηταν φυσικο και λογικο. 
Και εγω και αρκετοι αλλοι, περναμε την απαντηση οτι 
*"τουλαχιστον αυτον (τον κ.Παπαγιαννη) αμα παθεις κατι ή αμα γινει κατι, πας και τον βρισκεις! ξερεις ποιος ειναι και που ειναι! σου λεει ονομα διευθυνση ολα και ειναι εδω Ελλαδα! ενω αμα θες να βρεις καποιον απο την ΟΝ για παραδειγμα τρεχα γυρευε..."*

ΟΡΙΣΤΕ! Δεν ειναι κανενα μελος απο εδω μεσα που μενει ή που πηγαινει Βορεια Ελλαδα?? Καπου κοντα στην διευθυνση που δινοταν για το προιον?? 

Στην Εδεσσα, με τηλεφωνο 23810-81972 και διευθυνση που δεν γνωριζω εγω αυτη τη στιγμη αλλα που μπορει να βρεθει. 
(η διαθεση των στοιχειων γινοταν δημοσια στο site της εταιριας/προιοντος τοσο καιρο και αναγραφωνταν και στις συσκευασιες του προιοντος που πολλοι ειχαν/εχουν ακομα και μπορουν να δουν εκει.) 




Οι υπευθυνοι του φορουμ ή του Θεματος αυτου, εχουν κανει καποια προσπαθεια να επικοινωνησουν με τον ιδιο τον κ.Παπαγιαννη για να ζητησουν πληροφοριες για το τι συμβαινει ως πιο υπευθυνα προσωπα, αντιπροσωπευοντας ενα φορουμ δηλαδη, σε σχεση με εναν απλο πελατη σαν εμενα?

----------


## noize

> Υπάρχουν 4 εργοστάσια μίας εταιρείας από το 1995 στην Ελλάδα που κατασκευάζουν τυροκομικά και πρωτεϊνη whey εώς και 65% και πωλείται σε μεγάλες συσκευασίες , μιλάμε για 15κιλα σε παλέττες 750 κιλών για την βιομηχανία τροφίμων. 
> Πριν 3 μήνες τα βρήκα στο internet και αναρωτήθηκα αν θα μπορούσε να τους παραγγείλει κάποιος να βγάλουν 80 %. Φυσικά δεν τόλμησα σαν ιδιώτης. 
> Ρώτησα λοιπόν τον κ.Παπαγιάννη πιο εργοστάσιο και μου απάντησε θετικά για το Κιλκίς. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κακό να βάλω την διεύθυνση έτσι ώστε να βγάλω τις υποψίες περί Κίνας κλπ. http://hellenicprotein.gr/ . Υπάρχουν προδιαγραφές χαρτιά και η εταιρεία δείχνει απόλυτα έγκυρη. Επίσης θα δείτε ότι βγαίνει από αιγοπρόβειο γάλα που θεωρείται καλύτερο από το αγελαδινό. Μπράβο λοιπόν στον κ.Παπαγιάννη που το οργάνωσε και για τον τρόπο που δίνει την πρωτείνη του στην αγορά με προσωπική επαφή και εμπιστοσύνη προς εμάς. ( Άλλωστε τον Έλληνα αν τον πιάσεις στο φιλότιμο γίνεται αλοιφή). Ας τον στηρίξουμε, είναι ένα ελληνικό προϊόν.


Hellenic Protein ! ! ! ? ? ? Ayth thn etairia thn exei kolitos mou! tha rotisw more details kai tha mathw soon !!!

*γραφε ελληνικα. το επομενο ποστ θα διαγραφη. mods team*

----------


## karpoutzidis

> Hellenic Protein ! ! ! ? ? ? Ayth thn etairia thn exei kolitos mou! tha rotisw more details kai tha mathw soon !!!


βασικα εχει 80αρα προτεινη απο οτι ειδα και στο site!απο τιμες δεν λεει τπτ ομως!

----------


## Πυγμάχος

Αν μάθει κάποιος κάτι ας postάρει εδώ ..  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> βασικα εχει 80αρα προτεινη απο οτι ειδα και στο site!απο τιμες δεν λεει τπτ ομως!


Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ότι διαθετουν πρωτεινη σε λιανικη και γενικα σε ενδιαφερομενους των 2-3 κιλων. :01. Unsure:

----------


## karpoutzidis

> Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ότι διαθετουν πρωτεινη σε λιανικη και γενικα σε ενδιαφερομενους των 2-3 κιλων.


 λέει ότι το έχουν σε τσουβάλι των 10 κιλών!και ότι κρατάει αν το ανοίξεις έως και 2 χρονιά!αν πάρεις 2χ10 κιλά νομίζω οτι θα στα δώσουν το θέμα είναι οτι θα στα φέρουν σπίτι ή θα πας να τα πάρεις?

----------


## chr04

_Παραδίδεται σε παλέττες διαστάσεων 110 x 120 cm συνολικού βάρους 700 Kg._

700KG Πρωτεϊνη και τα εγγόνια μας θα έχουν!!!

----------


## karpoutzidis

> _Παραδίδεται σε παλέττες διαστάσεων 110 x 120 cm συνολικού βάρους 700 Kg._
> 
> 700KG Πρωτεϊνη και τα εγγόνια μας θα έχουν!!!


το είδα και εγώ εχθές αυτό και τους έκανα ένα μαιλ!προσωπικό βεβαία γτ δεν μου έχει δώσει την άδεια το forum να το χρησιμοποιήσω για μαζική παραγγελία άσε που αλλιώς ειναι όταν μιλάς για 100-10000 άτομα και αλλιώς σας ένας και ασε που δεν θελω να μπλέξω στην διαδικασία με παράπονα α έφτασε δεν έφτασε και τετεια!τους ρώτησα για 2χ10 κιλά το δίμηνο (τιμη) και πως μπορώ να τα παραλάβω αν μπορούν να τα δώσουν ετσι!επίσης αν έχουν κάποιον πωλητή(που δεν νομιζω) και περιμένω μαιλ και απο εκει θα φανεί πόσο επαγγελματίες είναι!

----------


## chr04

Σωστός!
Ενημερωσέ μας τι θα σου πουν.

----------


## themisdas

> το είδα και εγώ εχθές αυτό και τους έκανα ένα μαιλ!προσωπικό βεβαία γτ δεν μου έχει δώσει την άδεια το forum να το χρησιμοποιήσω για μαζική παραγγελία άσε που αλλιώς ειναι όταν μιλάς για 100-10000 άτομα και αλλιώς σας ένας και ασε που δεν θελω να μπλέξω στην διαδικασία με παράπονα α έφτασε δεν έφτασε και τετεια!τους ρώτησα για 2χ10 κιλά το δίμηνο (τιμη) και πως μπορώ να τα παραλάβω αν μπορούν να τα δώσουν ετσι!επίσης αν έχουν κάποιον πωλητή(που δεν νομιζω) και περιμένω μαιλ και απο εκει θα φανεί πόσο επαγγελματίες είναι!


περιμενουμε φιλε  :08. Toast:

----------


## Larisaios

Χρησιμοποιώ την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ από τον Δεκέμβρη. Η όλη εικόνα της εταιρίας δεν με έχει αφήσει ικανοποιημένο. 
Κάθε παραγγελία μου είναι διαφορετική από την προηγούμενη. Τι εννοώ, καμιά σκόνη δεν είναι ίδια, υπάρχει πάντα διαφορά σε γεύση και υφή. Σε μια 10κιλη παραγγελία σοκολάτες που έκανα μερικές είχαν τόση υγρασία που η σκόνη κόλλαγε σαν διάολος και δεν διαλυόταν με τίποτα. Κάτι δεύτερο που δε μου άρεσε ήταν ότι σε όλα τα κουτιά η σκόνη είχε μέσα μικρές ίνες σαν άχυρο, όχι μεγάλη ποσότητα αλλά υπήρχαν. Δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να επικοινωνήσω με την εταιρία για να μάθω τι είναι αυτές οι ίνες.
Τα παραπάνω καθώς και το κλείσιμο του site επί τόσο καιρό βρωμάνε λίγο. Προχειροδουλειές μου φαίνονται αυτά και μόνο εμπιστοσύνη δεν μπορείς να δείξεις.

----------


## karpoutzidis

παιδιά δεν πήρα απάντηση απο το μαιλ!δεύτερα πρωι πρωι θα τους κανω αλλο ενα και την τεταρτη αν δεν λάβω απάντηση θα τους πάρω και τηλ!στο τηλ δεν γίνετε να μην απαντήσουν!

----------


## Πυγμάχος

Μου φαίνεται μαρμαρόσκονη φάγαμε ... ( όπως είχε πει και ένας φίλος εδω μέσα .. )  :01. Unsure:

----------


## psilos85

Αυτο που ψαχνετε λεγεται ορρος γαλακτος. Στην ουσια ειναι απαχο γαλα σε σκονη και μπορειτε να το βρειτε σε μαγαζια που πουλανε α' υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης και παγωτου. εκει το πουλανε με το κιλο.
Για θεσσαλονικη οποιος θελει μπορω να δωσω και διευθυνση

----------


## karpoutzidis

θα μου δωσεις την διευθηνση?



αυτο το ειδε κανεις?

http://www.tzanidis.gr/LH2Uploads/It...4/specs_64.pdf



στα 100γρ μονο 12.10 πρωτεΐνη και 74.50 υδατάνθρακα!ρε είναι τρελοί?

----------


## Πυγμάχος

> θα μου δωσεις την διευθηνση?
> 
> 
> 
> αυτο το ειδε κανεις?
> 
> http://www.tzanidis.gr/LH2Uploads/It...4/specs_64.pdf
> 
> 
> ...


Ναί .. αυτό προφανώς δεν είναι για εμάς .. είναι για γαλακτομπούρεκο.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Stamer

> Μου φαίνεται μαρμαρόσκονη φάγαμε ... ( όπως είχε πει και ένας φίλος εδω μέσα .. )


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Πυγμάχος

Μάγκες δε βλέπω φώς με το θέμα ! 

Ακόμα κλειστά πατζούρια έχει ο Παπαγιάννης ...  :01. Unsure:

----------


## RAMBO

το κλεισε το μαγαζι? :01. Unsure:

----------


## andreasaxo

Ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους moderators αν είναι λάθος το σκεπτικό μου.
Εγώ είχα στα άμεσα σχέδια μου μια δοκιμή από την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη μιας και την γνώρισα μέσω του bodybuilding.gr.
Βλέπω ότι δεν θα προβώ ποτέ σε αυτήν την δοκιμή καθότι πλέον με βάση το μήνυμα του υπευθύνου της εταιρίας ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ και πάντα με τα λεγόμενα του στο μήνυμα που εξέδωσε, έχει τους standard πελάτες του και δεν έχει σκοπό να δeχθεί παραπάνω πελατεία (τουλάχιστον χοντρικά χοντρικά αυτό μου δίνει το μήνυμα να καταλάβω).
Υπάρχει λιπών καμία ουσία στο να διαφημίζετε ακόμα μέσω του bodybuilding.gr εφόσον πλέον δεν έχει σκοπό την αύξηση της πελατείας του για την Ελληνική πρωτεΐνη ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ;

----------


## Πυγμάχος

> το κλεισε το μαγαζι?


Rambo ίσως .. αν οχι ακόμα θα το κάνει σίγουρα .. μιας και η εικόνα που έχει δώσει ειναι περίεργη .. φαντομική ..  :01. Wink: 




> Ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους moderators αν είναι λάθος το σκεπτικό μου.
> Εγώ είχα στα άμεσα σχέδια μου μια δοκιμή από την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη μιας και την γνώρισα μέσω του bodybuilding.gr.
> Βλέπω ότι δεν θα προβώ ποτέ σε αυτήν την δοκιμή καθότι πλέον με βάση το μήνυμα του υπευθύνου της εταιρίας ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ και πάντα με τα λεγόμενα του στο μήνυμα που εξέδωσε, έχει τους standard πελάτες του και δεν έχει σκοπό να δeχθεί παραπάνω πελατεία (τουλάχιστον χοντρικά χοντρικά αυτό μου δίνει το μήνυμα να καταλάβω).
> Υπάρχει λιπών καμία ουσία στο να διαφημίζετε ακόμα μέσω του bodybuilding.gr εφόσον πλέον δεν έχει σκοπό την αύξηση της πελατείας του για την Ελληνική πρωτεΐνη ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ;


Φιλαράκι προσωπικά σου λέω δεν έχασες και τίποτα .. συνέχισε στις άλλες του εμπορίου .. τουλάχιστον οσες εχω δοκιμάσει είναι καλύτερες σε τιμή,γευση,διαλυτότητα κτλ .. 

Εμένα πάντως με έχασε μετα απο αυτό το κρυφτό και τα περίεργα λόγια περι κλειστού κύκλου μελών κτλ ...

Δεν έχει λογική το όλο θέμα .. ποιός δε θα ήθελε περισσότερους πελάτες ? 

Θα ήθελα αν γίνεται κάποιος απο εδω μέσα ( Admin ) να επικοινωνήσει μαζί του και να εκφράσει σαν απορία του bb forum το τί εχει συμβει για να καθαρήσει το τοπίο.

----------


## Muscleboss

Με τον κ. Παπαγιάννη έχω επικοινωνήσει εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Αυτό που σας έγραψε στο email είναι αυτό ακριβώς που μου μετέφερε και εμένα.

Δεν είναι ανοιχτός πλέον σε νέους πελάτες και έχει μια βάση πελατών με την οποία προφανώς συνεχίζει να συνεργάζεται. Μάλιστα γνωρίζω άτομο που ανήκει στην ομάδα η οποία συνεχίζει να προμηθέυεται την Ηρακλής χωρίς κανένα προβλημα.

Η διαφήμιση στην κεντρική σελίδα έχει προσυμφωνημένη διάρκεια και για αυτό συνεχίζει να υπάρχει, αν και ο ίδιος μου μετέφερε οτι αν χρειαζόμαστε τη θέση μπορεί να την παραχωρήσει σε κάποιον άλλο ενδιαφερόμενο.

Ειλικρινά νομίζω παραέγινε ντόρος γύρω απο το θέμα σε σημείο που κάποιοι έχουν τάση να μηδενίσουν το προιόν ως "μετα-Χριστόν προφήτες". Όχι δε φάγαμε μαρμαρόσκονη, αλλά η μη-συνέχεια της ευρείας διάθεσης του Ηρακλή είναι μια επιχειρηματική επιλογή του κ. Παπαγιάννη, την οποία εγώ σέβομαι απολύτως. 

ΜΒ

----------


## Πυγμάχος

Sorry αν τα είπα λίγο υπερβολικά MB , απλά προσωπικά μου φάνηκε περίεργο το όλο θέμα.
Δεν ήθελα να προσβάλω κανέναν.

Με όλο το σεβασμο!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Πυγμάχος

Αγαπητοί μου φίλοι,

Μετά από μια δύσκολη περίοδο σχετικά με τις δυνατότητες παραγωγής σε σχέση με την υψηλή
ποιότητα του ΗΡΑΚΛΗ, με χαρά σας ανακοινώνω ότι τα θέματα μας λύθηκαν.

Δυνατότεροι λοιπόν επιστρέφουμε για τη νέα σεζόν, έτοιμοι για πλήρη εξυπηρέτηση
με εκπλήξεις και αισιόδοξη διάθεση.
Διαθέσιμες γεύσεις αυτήν τη στιγμή ΒΑΝΙΛΙΑ - ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ, από αρχές Σεμπτέμβρη έτοιμη και η νέα γεύση ΚΑΡΥΔΑ (θα υπάρξει νέα σχετική ενημέρωση).

Νεο website επίσης στα σκαριά, για απευθείας παραγγελίες μέσω Online φορμας.

Για την ώρα κάνετε reply σε αυτό το μήνυμα και παραγγέλνετε κανονικότατα.

Πάντα κοντά σας,

Μιχάλης Παπαγιάννης

______________________________

Καλή Αρχή ξανά να του ευχηθούμε ..  :01. Wink:

----------


## karpoutzidis

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 


να δούμε αν θα έχει και βελτίωση στις τιμές γτ τώρα είναι στο παιχνίδι οι σακούλες του 2κιλου που βγαίνουν 34-37-40 ευροπουλα.άντε να δούμε

----------


## karpoutzidis

μάγκες το site είναι UP

----------


## ελμερ

μακαρι να κανει μια πολυ καλη προσφορα εστω και σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα αγορας για να μπει δυναμικα στο παιχνιδι...ειναι δυσκολες οι εποχες και ο ανταγωνισμος μεγαλος..... :02. Welcome:

----------


## andreasaxo

> μάγκες το site είναι UP


Εχεις Π.Μ

----------


## RAMBO

μολισ  μου ηρθε μηνυμα στο κινητο ετοιμη και η γευση καρυδα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## SOSTARAS

> μολισ  μου ηρθε μηνυμα στο κινητο ετοιμη και η γευση καρυδα


και εμενα !!ειναι καλη αξιζει; εχω ακουσει διαφορα!!!τωρα θα μου πεισ εχεισ παρει muscltech αυτην θα σε πειραξει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

δεν την δοκιμασα φανταζομαι καλη θα ειναι...

----------


## karpoutzidis

μεχρι 2 κιλα για σημερα λεει.

----------


## ελμερ

και μενα μου ρθε μηνυμα....προσφορα γνωριμιας δεν εχει ....αμα δεν δω καλη τιμη δεν θα αγορασω (εχω αγορασει πιο παλια)    :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Πυγμάχος

'Οσο μπορούμε παιδιά όμως να υποστηρίζουμε και Ελλάδα .. το σκέφτομαι ..  :01. Wink:

----------


## karpoutzidis

εγώ θέλω κάποιος να την δοκιμάσει και μετά εγω

----------


## Stamer

> 'Οσο μπορούμε παιδιά όμως να υποστηρίζουμε και Ελλάδα .


+1   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> 'Οσο μπορούμε παιδιά όμως να υποστηρίζουμε και Ελλάδα .. το σκέφτομαι ..


οταν οι τιμές θα είναι λογικές, τότε ναι να την υποστηρίξουμε.

----------


## leftis

> οταν οι τιμές θα είναι λογικές, τότε ναι να την υποστηρίξουμε.


+100 

Και όχι μόνο στα συμπληρώματα εννοείται. Οι τιμές είναι παράλογες σε ΟΛΑ σε σχέση με το εξωτερικό. Δεν είναι δυνατόν αυτό. Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να πάρω απο εξωτερικό και αναγκάζομαι να παίρνω από Ελλάδα. Όσοι μπορείτε πάρτε από εξωτερικό. Μπας και νιώσουν καθόλου οι έλληνες και χαμηλώσουν τις τιμές.

----------


## karpoutzidis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Λοιπόν παιδιά τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής:

1. Συσκευασία αλλάξαμε

2. Ιστοσελίδα αναεώσαμε http://www.herculesprotein.gr

3. Παραγγελίες καί μέσω online φόρμας στο site
4. Παραγγελίες καί μέσω απλού SMS στο 6933168638

5. Τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση  ΔΕ - ΠΑ 09.00 - 17.00

6. Οι τιμές παρέμειναν οι ίδιες (ένας θεός ξέρει πως το καταφέραμε αυτό!)

7. Πιό ισορροπημένη η σύνθεση της ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ GigaPro (Whey Protein Isolate + Milk Protein Concentrate)

8. Η επίγευση "τραγίλας" ή "κατσικίλας" που μου λέγατε αφαιρέθηκε

9. Αγνότητα ίδια, φιλοσοφία ίδια.

Αυτά.
Τωρα μπορώ να φύγω για μερικές μέρες μετά από 3 χρόνια ασταμάτητα..Δεν σας πειράζει ετσι?   :01. Smile: 


Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά,

Μιχάλης Παπαγιάννης
POWERFOOD HELLAS




μου ηρθε αυτο το μνμ  :01. Smile:

----------


## gk

Πολλες αλλαγες, ε? 
Εκτος της ποιοτητας του προιοντος, απ'οτι αναφερει, κι ας αφαιρεθηκε η "μυρωδια" του.

----------


## Anithos

αξιζει μια δοκιμη κατ'εμε

----------


## Billy

Θα ήθελα κι' εγώ να κάνω κάποια σχόλια.

Κατ' αρχήν το θέμα της συσκευασίας, απ' ότι φαίνεται το δοχείο είναι διαφανές. Αυτό δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό γιατί ενδεχομένως το φως να αλλοιώνει το προϊόν.

Στην ιστοσελίδα  http://www.herculesprotein.gr το λινκ 
"Πίνακας Διαθρεπτικών Στοιχείων"-Download pdf
 δεν λειτουργεί.

Η γεύση της τραγίλας/κατσικίλας του έδινε μια γεύση σαν καλό παλιό παγωτό και εμένα μου άρεσε γιατί μου θύμιζε την παλιά καλή εποχή που πίναμε ανόθευτο γάλα.

Αυτά και σύντομα θα την ξανά-τιμήσουμε.

----------


## karpoutzidis

> Η γεύση της τραγίλας/κατσικίλας του έδινε μια γεύση σαν καλό παλιό παγωτό και εμένα μου άρεσε γιατί μου θύμιζε την παλιά καλή εποχή που πίναμε ανόθευτο γάλα.
> 
> .


αχχχχ ηταν ο μόνος σχεδόν λόγος που θα ηταν επερνα.κατσικίσιο γαλα και δεν ειμαι καλα

----------


## sogoku

Moυ ηρθε και εμενα το μηνυμα που λετε.Σαν να  μου φανηκε  λιγο επιθετικος εως αγανακτισμενος ο κυριος Παπαγιαννης.
Σκεφτομαι να την δοκιμασω για να δω τις καινουριες γευσεις.Επειδη εχω να παραγγειλω καιρο απο εξωτερικο σας φαινονται υψηλες οι τιμες?
Δοκιμασε κανεις γενικοτερα να μας πει γνωμες?

----------


## pyroboy

Ο τενεκές μ' άρεσε περισσότερο. ήταν σκληροπυρηνικό. Δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω για την ποιότητα της πρωτείνης αλλά...
γιατί είναι τσακωμένος με την αισθητική ο Παπαγιάννης; To site οκ, θα μπορούσε να είναι και καλύτερο. Αλλά το διάφανο κουτί μου θυμίζει τα pick crackers
Εντάξει η φωτογραφία με τον μουστακαλή δεν μ'αρέσει καθόλου αλλά πρέπει να πω πως βγάζει κάτι πολύ ελληνικό.

----------


## Stamer

> Ο τενεκές μ' άρεσε περισσότερο. ήταν σκληροπυρηνικό. Δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω για την ποιότητα της πρωτείνης αλλά...
> γιατί είναι τσακωμένος με την αισθητική ο Παπαγιάννης; To site οκ, θα μπορούσε να είναι και καλύτερο. Αλλά το διάφανο κουτί μου θυμίζει τα pick crackers
> Εντάξει η φωτογραφία με τον μουστακαλή δεν μ'αρέσει καθόλου αλλά πρέπει να πω πως βγάζει κάτι πολύ ελληνικό.



φιλε εσυ κοιτας την πρωτεινη απο το πως ειναι το κουτι?? απο το τι site  εχει η καθε εταιρεια??Ολα αυτα ειναι θεμα marketing...

----------


## karpoutzidis

> Moυ ηρθε και εμενα το μηνυμα που λετε.Σαν να  μου φανηκε  λιγο επιθετικος εως αγανακτισμενος ο κυριος Παπαγιαννης.
> Σκεφτομαι να την δοκιμασω για να δω τις καινουριες γευσεις.Επειδη εχω να παραγγειλω καιρο απο εξωτερικο σας φαινονται υψηλες οι τιμες?
> Δοκιμασε κανεις γενικοτερα να μας πει γνωμες?


φιλε για μενα αν ειναι ετσι πως τα λεει με την isolate και την whey τοτε οι τιμη στο 2κιλο με 50 ευρο ειναι καλη για Ελλαντα.βγαίνει περίπου οσο η shake.αυτα για την τιμη τωρα κάνεις οτι θέλεις εσυ.εγω ήμουν ανάμεσα σε 2κιλη Ηρακλή και σε 5κιλη Nutri τελικα πήρα nutri Και το έχω μετανιωση.θα γραψω και εντυπώσεις στο θεμα της.

να προσθέσω οτι δεν ειχα δοκιμάσει καμια απο τις δυο πρην παρω την Nutri.μαγκες το κουτι ισως ειναι διαφανο για να βλεπεις και καλα οτι εχει μεσα πραμα και δεν ειναι μισογεματο ας πουμε γτ το τεραστιο κενο που εχω η muyfusion και το βλεπεις καθεται στραβα στο ματι.(marketing)

----------


## tyler_durden

> φιλε για μενα αν ειναι ετσι πως τα λεει με την isolate και την whey τοτε οι τιμη στο 2κιλο με 50 ευρο ειναι καλη για Ελλαντα.


50 ευρω εχει το δικιλο casein 100 της ον,που εχει και ως βαση του πρωτεινη ακριβοτερη απο αυτην του ορου γαλακτος.
τωρα αν εσεις θεωρειτε καλη αυτην την τιμη,οκ..

----------


## karpoutzidis

> 50 ευρω εχει το δικιλο *casein* 100 της ον,που εχει και ως βαση του πρωτεινη ακριβοτερη απο αυτην του ορου γαλακτος.
> τωρα αν εσεις θεωρειτε καλη αυτην την τιμη,οκ..


  :01. Razz: αλλο το whey-isolate και αλλο το casein-whey δεν νομιζεις?αν ειναι ετσι υπαρχει και το μπλεντ της gaspari και η muntant στα 40 ευρο.

----------


## ελμερ

> Ο τενεκές μ' άρεσε περισσότερο. ήταν σκληροπυρηνικό. Δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω για την ποιότητα της πρωτείνης αλλά...
> γιατί είναι τσακωμένος με την αισθητική ο Παπαγιάννης; To site οκ, θα μπορούσε να είναι και καλύτερο. Αλλά το διάφανο κουτί μου θυμίζει τα pick crackers
> Εντάξει η φωτογραφία με τον μουστακαλή δεν μ'αρέσει καθόλου αλλά πρέπει να πω πως βγάζει κάτι πολύ ελληνικό.


εχω την εντυπωση πως ο μουστακαλης στο κουτι ειναι ο ιδιος ο Μιχαλης.... :01. Smile:

----------


## souezass

ειμαι εδω και μηνες οφφ απο το φορουμ μιας και παντρευτhκα και τα αφησα λιγο πισω απο γυμναστηκη.
οπιος θελει μια ποιοτικη πρωτεινη ανετα μπορει να παρει την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ.δεν κανω διαφημηση αλλα αξιζει τα λεφτα της.τουλαχιστον οσο καιρο την επερνα δεν ειχα καν παραπονο ( εχω πιει τεραστιες ποσοτητες )

σημερα ειδα την νεα διαφημηση και το νεο σιτε.δεν ξερω αν αλλαξε κατι.θα ξαναπαρω και πιστευω πως μια απο τα ιδια θα ειναι.

6 για εμενα λογοι που την ειχα μονιμος στην διατροφη μου.

1.γευση
2.διαλυτοτητα
3.τιμη
4.εποικινωνια πελατη με την εταιρια.
5.αξιοπιστια μιας και ξερεις απο που την αγοραζεις και απο ποιον. ( τουλαχιστον δεν ειναι απροσοπα και δεν ειναι αλευρι οοπως το 85% της αγορας.)
6. και πιο συμαντικο. 65% πρωτεινη στα 50γραμ. ανα δοση. ( η δοση που επερνα εγω ). υπαρχει καποια αλλη ??

αυτα τα ολιγα.τωρα αν γινετε ντορος ειναι γιατι ΟΛΟΙ μας εειμαστε επιφιλαχτικοι με ενα ελληνικο προιον.ετσι ημουν και εγω στην αρχη.μεχρι που την πηρα.
δεν 8ελω να επιρεασω καποιον/ποια ειναι κα8αρα η γνωμη μου.

ευχαριστω κ να σται ολοι σας καλα  :01. Wink:

----------


## ελμερ

> ειμαι εδω και μηνες οφφ απο το φορουμ μιας και παντρευτhκα και τα αφησα λιγο πισω απο γυμναστηκη.
> οπιος θελει μια ποιοτικη πρωτεινη ανετα μπορει να παρει την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ.δεν κανω διαφημηση αλλα αξιζει τα λεφτα της.τουλαχιστον οσο καιρο την επερνα δεν ειχα καν παραπονο ( εχω πιει τεραστιες ποσοτητες )
> 
> σημερα ειδα την νεα διαφημηση και το νεο σιτε.δεν ξερω αν αλλαξε κατι.θα ξαναπαρω και πιστευω πως μια απο τα ιδια θα ειναι.
> 
> 5 για εμενα λογοι που την ειχα μονιμος στην διατροφη μου.
> 
> 1.γευση
> 2.διαλυτοτητα
> ...


 βίον ανθόσπαρτον..... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:   εγω περιμενω μια προσφορα οπως εκανε παλια ο Μιχαλης να αγορασω σεβαστη ποσοτητα...(εχω μεγαλη υπομονη) :01. Smile:

----------


## tyler_durden

> αλλο το whey-isolate και αλλο το casein-whey δεν νομιζεις?αν ειναι ετσι υπαρχει και το μπλεντ της gaspari και η muntant στα 40 ευρο.


με 10 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα στο σκουπ,που το βλεπεις το isolate?

**να ζησει ο φιλος που "κρεμαστηκε"  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## souezass

> βίον ανθόσπαρτον.....  εγω περιμενω μια προσφορα οπως εκανε παλια ο Μιχαλης να αγορασω σεβαστη ποσοτητα...(εχω μεγαλη υπομονη)


μιας και εγω εκανα το ιδιο σου προτεινω να μιλησεις μαζι του τηλεφωνικα.θα σου κανει καλυτερη τιμη  :02. Shock:

----------


## ελμερ

ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## karpoutzidis

> με 10 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα στο σκουπ,που το βλεπεις το isolate?
> 
> **να ζησει ο φιλος που "κρεμαστηκε"


απο ποτε ο υδατανθρακας κανει μια πρωτεινη isolate ή οχι?η παλια ειχε 4 γρ στα 100 η καινουρια απο που και ως που εχει 10?τα συστατικα δεν ανοιγουν εκτως αν ανοιξαν σε σενα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Chris92

με τετοια τιμη δε τη λες και ανταγωνιστικη απεναντι στις μεγαλες-γνωστες εταιριες...βοηθηστε μας να βοηθησουμε ελλαδα!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

δεν την θεωρω ουτε ποιοτικη ουτε και οικονομικη για κανενα λογο!!!

----------


## sogoku

Ποιοτικη οταν λετε να θυμισω  ειναι μονοδρομος να εννοειται γευση ,διαλυτοτητα και υφη ολα τα αλλα του τυπου χαλια  μαρκιζα και δεν επαθα τιποτα τοσο καιρο που την παιρνω συγγνωμη αλλα δεν μου λενε κατι.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Stamer

> Ποιοτικη οταν λετε να θυμισω  ειναι μονοδρομος να εννοειται γευση ,διαλυτοτητα και υφη ολα τα αλλα του τυπου χαλια  μαρκιζα και δεν επαθα τιποτα τοσο καιρο που την παιρνω συγγνωμη αλλα δεν μου λενε κατι.
> Ευχαριστω


+1   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## demaio13

egw paidia tin eixa dokimasei paliotera otan akoma itan i palia suskeuasia,kai malista eixa dokimasei oles tis geuseis(sokolata,vanilla,frouta tou dasous) apo 2-3 kila tin kathe mia.Proswpika de mporw na pw oti me ikanopoiise idiaitera,kai apo poiotita kai eidikotera apo geush(i sokolata mporw na pw oti de mou arese kiolas).Oso gia tin timh,se kamia periptosh de mporei na theorithei polu kalh,an skefteite oti ta 2 kila kanoun 49 euro.Me 48 euro egw pairnw auth ti stigmh ti WHEY SHAKE tis Syntrax pou einai polu anwterh kai se geush kai se poiotita.
Stirizoume tis ellinikes proteines arkei na stirizoun k autes emas :01. Mr. Green: 

*Γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες,ειναι κανονας του φόρουμ.Mods Team*

----------


## aqua_bill

ρε παιδιά πείτε μου πως καταλαβαίνετε την ποιότητα όταν καταναλώνεται το προιον. εγώ ξέρω πως την ποιότητα τη βλέπουμε από την πηγη που προέρχεται η πτωτεινη

----------


## karpoutzidis

> ρε παιδιά πείτε μου πως καταλαβαίνετε την ποιότητα όταν καταναλώνεται το προιον. εγώ ξέρω πως την ποιότητα τη βλέπουμε από την πηγη που προέρχεται η πτωτεινη


+1

----------


## Lao

> ρε παιδιά πείτε μου πως καταλαβαίνετε την ποιότητα όταν καταναλώνεται το προιον. εγώ ξέρω πως την ποιότητα τη βλέπουμε από την πηγη που προέρχεται η πτωτεινη


Την ποιότητα κάθε προϊόντος την βλέπεις εάν το πας σε ένα εργαστήριο για έλεγχο.

Όλα τα άλλα, είναι εικασίες, πεποιθήσεις και υποθέσεις.

----------


## aqua_bill

> Την ποιότητα κάθε προϊόντος την βλέπεις εάν το πας σε ένα εργαστήριο για έλεγχο.
> 
> Όλα τα άλλα, είναι εικασίες, πεποιθήσεις και υποθέσεις.


σίγουρα ο παραγωγος μπορεί να λέει ότι θέλει αλλα αυτό δεν μπορεί να το κάνει ο μέσος καταναλωτης.εχει εκτενή αναφορά ο slaine επί του θέματος. έτσι κοιτάμε προφίλ αμινοξέων και πηγες. δεν κράζουμε επειδή δε μας κάθετε στο ματι

----------


## Lao

> σίγουρα ο παραγωγος μπορεί να λέει ότι θέλει αλλα αυτό δεν μπορεί να το κάνει ο μέσος καταναλωτης.εχει εκτενή αναφορά ο slaine επί του θέματος. έτσι κοιτάμε προφίλ αμινοξέων και πηγες. δεν κράζουμε επειδή δε μας κάθετε στο ματι


Ο απλός καταναλωτής μπορεί να κρίνει απλά την διαλυτότητα, την γεύση και πως του κάθεται στο στομάχι. Και οι 3 αυτοί παράγοντες πάντως, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι ενδείξεις για το εάν ό,τι γράφει απέξω ισχύει και μέσα. 

Στην ουσία συμφωνούμε, νομίζω.

----------


## aqua_bill

> Ο απλός καταναλωτής μπορεί να κρίνει απλά την διαλυτότητα, την γεύση και πως του κάθεται στο στομάχι. Και οι 3 αυτοί παράγοντες πάντως, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι ενδείξεις για το εάν ό,τι γράφει απέξω ισχύει και μέσα. 
> 
> Στην ουσία συμφωνούμε, νομίζω.


 :03. Thumb up:  ναι ρε συ.και στο προηγούμενο συμφωνούμε.

----------


## Stamer

> ρε παιδιά πείτε μου πως καταλαβαίνετε την ποιότητα όταν καταναλώνεται το προιον. εγώ ξέρω πως την ποιότητα τη βλέπουμε από την πηγη που προέρχεται η πτωτεινη



+1   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> +1


φιλε αν δεις τα ποστ που εχεις κανει,ειναι σχεδον ολα οπως αυτο απο πανω..
η θα αρχισεις να ποσταρεις σαν ανθρωπος,με λεξεις δλδ,η θα σβηνονται απο δω κ περα..
λυπησου μας.

----------


## ntaliardos

Πάντως παιδιά εγω με αυτή την πρωτείνη έβγαλα αιμοροίδες μετα απο μια βδομάδα και ειχα στομαχικές διαταραχές οταν την έπαιρνα οποτε τη σταμάτησα και συνεχίζω τώρα με protein of the gods ***** μπορώ να πω η καλύτερη γευστικά απ οσες εχω δοκιμασει μέχρι τώρα και δεν μου διμιουργεί προβληματα στο στομαχι.

----------


## ελμερ

Στη γευση σοκολατα και βανιλια που εχω δοκιμασει εχω παρατηρησει πως οσο τελειωνε το ροφημα γινοτανε πιο γλυκο,και στο τελος εμενε κατι σαν ζαχαρη,ετσι μου εμοιαζε...δεν λεω πως αυτο ειναι κακο απαραιτητα,απλα μια παρατηρηση κανω.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Senereison

Χωρίς πλακα παιδιά δηλαδή ξέρουμε τι έχουνε οι ξένες μάρκες εταιριών από το εξωτερικό έλεος δηλαδή που ξέρεις τι έχει μέσα δηλαδή μπορεί να είναι και αλεύρι ζάχαρη γλυκαντικά καοτονικ!! ποτε δεν είναι σίγουρος

Για αυτο και εγώ τα σταμάτησα! όλα και και νιώθω την τσέπη μου πιο γεμάτη ξεκολλήστε από αυτό το τριπάκι πρωτεΐνη πρωτεΐνη συνεχεια σε βαζουνε στο παιχνίδι και στο τέλος γίνετε σαν ναρκωτικό το χρειάζεσαι συνεχώς τάχα μου θα φτιάξεις μύες μπούρδες

Τέλος όσο αναφορά για την πρωτεΐνη hercules δοκιμάστε την μια φορα αν δεν σας αρέσει καλός αν όχι μην πάρετε δεν σας υποχρεώνει κανένας στο κάτω κάτω φάτε φαγητό και μην κοιτάτε να αποκτήσετε μύες με πρωτεΐνες και συμπληρώματα ξόδεψα πολλά χρήματα,,,,και κάτι θα ξέρω όλα είναι μέσα στο μυαλό παιδιά!!!

----------


## beefmeup

*καποια ποστ μεταφερθηκαν στα οφ τοπικ..
παρακαλω μην ξεφευγετε απο το θεμα.*

----------


## souezass

λοιπον εκανα μια νεα παραγγελια 3 κιλων.απο 1 γευση στο καθενα.
καμια σχεση με την πρωτεινη που ειχα παρει.
1.δεν μυριζει αυτην την τραγιλα που ειχε πιο παλια.
2.αρκετα ποιο εντυπωσιακη σε πλαστικο κουβα του 1 κιλου.
3.απο γευση δεν με ικανοποιησε.μπορω να πω πως  ολες οι γευσεις ειναι τελειος αγλυκες.ηταν σαν να πεινω απλα γαλα με μια σταγονα γευσης.ισως γαιτι ειναι isolate.δεν ξερω κιολας.
4.διαλυτοτητα. εδω δεν ξερω τη εχει πεχτει αλλα μολις την πινεις σου αφηνει στο στομα σκονη.δεν ξερω για πιον λογο.ενω στο σεικερ ειναι ολα καλα.οταν την πινεις ειναι σαν να πινεις ανακατεμενο ελληνικο καφε. :02. Shock: 
5.παλια μου εφερνε λιγο φουσκωμα.τωρα ολα ειναι οκ.

αυτα ειναι τα πιο συμαντικα.τωρα να πω την αληθεια με χαλασε το 4 που λεω.δεν ξερω αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι αφηνει υπολοιματα στο στομα.καποιος φιλος μου ειπε λογω που ειναι isolate. :01. Unsure: 

*ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ ΔΙΑΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ
TYPICAL NUTRITIONAL ANALYSIS (per 100g)
Protein (g/100g) as is 81.3
Moisture (g/100g) 5.7
Fat (g/100g) 1.6
Ash (g/100g) 6.8
Inhibitory substances IU/ml) <0.005
Total Carbohydrate g/100g) 4.6
Energy (kJ/100g) 1520
Calories (kcal/100g) 365
Energy from fat (kJ/100g) 59
Calories from fat (kcal/100g) 14
Lactose (g/100g) 4.6
Fibre (g/100g) 0
Cholesterol (mg/100g) 55
Saturated fat (g/100g) 1.1
Trans fat g/100g) 1.1
Vitamin A (mg/100g) <6
Vitamin A (IU/100g) <20
Vitamin C (mg/100g) <0.9
Iron (mg/100g) 0.4
Sodium (mg/100g) 70
Calcium (mg/100g) 2230*

http://www.herculesprotein.gr/facts.pdf

----------


## sogoku

Λοιπον για να κανουμε μια κριτικη
-Η επιγευση τραγιλας αφαιρεθηκε κατα 60 με 70 τις εκατο αλλα συνεχιζει να υπαρχει σε μικροτερο βαθμο.

-Απο διαλυτοτητα πολυ μετρια αν βαλεις και αρκετη ποσοτητα σκονης μπορει να κολλησει το μιξερ.

-Η γευση σοκολατα που αναφαιρει ειναι πολυ αμυδρη εως μηδενικη δεν καταλαβαινεις δηλαδη καποιου ειδος σοκολατα.

Συμφωνα με αυτα τα στοιχεια παντα, που ειναι 'επιφανειακα' αλλα οχι ασημαντα ειναι μια πολυ μετρια πρωτεινη.

----------


## beefmeup

ρε παιδια,εχει 6γρ σταχτη ανα 100γρ σκονης η διαβαζω λαθος? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannistzn

> ρε παιδια,εχει 6γρ σταχτη ανα 100γρ σκονης η διαβαζω λαθος?


Υποθετω οτι εννοει τεφρα με το ash. Η τεφρα προκυπτει απο ολα τα τροφιμα εαν τα καψεις - επεξεργαστεις

----------


## beefmeup

ναι,οκ..κ εχει δλδ 6.8γρ απο τεφρα στα 100γρ σκονης?

----------


## Giannistzn

> ναι,οκ..κ εχει δλδ 6.8γρ απο τεφρα στα 100γρ σκονης?


Αυτο που λεω εγω (αν ισχυει) ειναι οτι αν καουν 100γρ σκονης, αποξηρανθουν, αφυγρανθουν κλπ κλπ κλπ θα σου μεινουν στο τελος 6,8γρ τα οποια θα ειναι τεφρα. 

Στο αρχικο προΐον δεν ξερω πως μεταφραζεται αυτο το 6,8 που λεει.

----------


## beefmeup

αυτο που λες δεν εχει να κανει με αυτο που λεω εγω.

εδω την εχει σαν συστατικο ανα 100γρ,οπως κ τα λιπαρα η τον υ/α..
το πινακακι δεν το ειδες?

----------


## Giannistzn

Καταλαβα τι λες, απλα μου φανηκε πιο λογικο να αναγραφουν την τεφρα του προΐοντος μετα απο επεξεργασια, παρα να εχουν μεσα στο προΐον σταχτη ή τεφρα.. Το ειδα το πινακακι. 

Πιστευω ενα μειλ θα ηταν η καλυτερη λυση γιατι τσαμπα εικασιες κανουμε.

----------


## Giannistzn

Δεν μπορουσα να κανω εντιτ, μηπως αναφερεται το ash στα minerals που εχει? Και βγαζει κανενα αθροισμα απο αυτα και απο non-mineral?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

ρε συ γιαννη,λολ :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: 
αν με ρωτας δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω,γιαυτο ρωτησα κ γω εξ αρχης τι παιζει,γιατι παραξενευτικα..μηπως καποιο απο τα παιδια που την εχει σπιτι του μπορει να βγαλει ακρη.. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Giannistzn

Οχι ρε συ δεν πηγαινε σε εσενα η ερωτηση. Γενικη ηταν  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

Η γεύση σοκολάτα είναι πολύ χάλι!

δεν πίνετε με τίποτα.

----------


## Hercules

με 19 ευρω αντι 29 το κιλο, την αγοραζω ανετα για να στηριξω και ελληνικη προσπαθεια,αν οχι κατευθειαν απο εξωτερικο πρωτεινη φιρμα και τσαμπα,καιροι δυσκολοι ειναι ας συμμορφωθει και ο εκαστοτε εμπορος η παραγωγος  στα νεα δεδομενα αλλιως μαυρο

----------


## ελμερ

> Η γεύση σοκολάτα είναι πολύ χάλι!
> 
> δεν πίνετε με τίποτα.


χειροτερη απ την πρηγουμενη? :02. Welcome:

----------


## souezass

> Η γεύση σοκολάτα είναι πολύ χάλι! δεν πίνετε με τίποτα.


σοκολατα δεν πηρα.αλλα και οι αλλες 2 γευσεις δεν πανε πισω.αλλα οπως ειπα επειδη και πιο παλια εχω πιει  πρωτεινες που δεν ειχαν γευση και ηταν καλα σε ποιοτικο επιπεδο.η γευση  εξαρτατε με την ποσοτητα της φρουκτοζης -ζαχαρης η τα γλυκαντικα που θα εχει μεσα.και αυτο στο λεω γιατι και εγω σε εταιρια γαλακτος -γιαουρτιου δουλευω και σε πολλα γιαουρτακια που θελουμε να δωσουμε γευση βαζουμε ητε γλυκαντικες υλες ητε φρουκτοζες. :01. Wink: 




> ναι,οκ..κ εχει δλδ 6.8γρ απο τεφρα στα 100γρ σκονης?


συντομα θα εχουμε νεα μιας και εστειλα εμαιλ στον κ.παπαγιαννη.και ισως τελικα φιλε beef αυτο που μενει στο στομα να ειναι το συκρεκριμενο.δεν ξερω.αλλα καλο ειναι καποιος να παρει θεση και να μας πει τη παιζει.

----------


## souezass

λοιπον ειχα απαντησεις.τα βαζω ετσι ακριβως οπως μου τα ειπε και εμενα.

*Αγαπητέ κ. -------,

Αρχικά να πώ ότι βρίσκω απολύτως δικαιολογημένα τα όσα αναφέρετε. Έχετε δίκιο στο γεγονός ότι η σύσταση και υφή είναι εμφανώς αλλαγμένες σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη
κατάσταση.

Θα ήθελα μόνο να αναφέρω ότι χημικοτεχνικά είναι δύσκολο να έχουμε υπέροχες γεύσεις και ταυτόχρονα υψηλά ποσοστά πρωτεϊνης της τάξεως του 80%.
Αν το συγκεκριμένο σκεύασμα ανήκε στιν κατηγορία των "πρωτεϊνων όγκου" τοτε πράγματι οι δυνατότητες θα ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερες καθ' ότι τα ποσοστά της
πρωτεϊνικής περιεκτικότητας δεν θα ξεπερνούσαν το 35 - 40%.

Η αίσθηση "σκόνης" είναι αποτέλεσμα του καζεϊνικού ασβεστίου που πλέον υπάρχει σε συνδυασμό με τις ορροπρωτεϊνες.

Πάνω στο θέμα της "τέφρας" ή "Ash" πρέπει να πούμε ότι είναι βασικό στοιχείο όλων των διαθρεπτικών επισημάνσεων και είναι επιστημονικός όρος,
δεν σημαίνει φυσικά ότι πίνει κανείς στάχτη, θεός φυλάξοι! ΟΛΕΣ οι σκόνες που κυρίως είναι προϊόντα αποξύρανσης περιέχουν ένα ποσοστό "Τεφρας",
 όπως για παράδειγμα οι βρεφικές τροφές.
Δυστυχώς όμως ζούμε στην εποχή που ο κάθε αδαής μπορεί να κάνει ένα post στο
ίντερνετ και να δημιουργεί εντυπώσεις, είναι τζάμπα άλλωστε.. Λέτε παρ' αυτά να είμασταν τόσο ηλίθιοι ώστε να ανακοινώνουμε οι ίδιοι την μπαγαποντιά ή τη νοθεία μας?

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σχεδόν τρία χρόνια που υπάρχει ο ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ, ποτέ δεν έλειψαν οι "καλοθελητές" από τα forum.

Βλέπω επίσης με ευχάριστη διάθεση το γεγονός ότι "μυρίζει γάλα" και όχι "φαρμακείο".

Τέλος θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω από την καρδιά μου για την αγάπη και την υποστήριξη που μας δείξατε, ειλικρινά κάνουμε ό,τι είναι δυνατόν
για να ευχαριστήσουμε με τα προϊόντα μας όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερους, είναι κανόνας της αγοράς όμως ότι ποτέ δεν μπορείς να τους καλύψεις όλους.

Παρακαλώ πολύ μη διστάσετε σε καμμία περίπτωση να επιστρέψετε τα προϊόντα και να λάβετε τα χρήματά σας πίσω, είναι άλλωστε νομικό σας δικαίωμα
ιδίως για τις τηλε - αγορές.

Ευχαριστώ θερμα και πάλι,

Μιχάλης Παπαγιάννης*

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

κατατοπιστικοτατος :03. Thumb up: ελυσε τα ερωτηματικα.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> χειροτερη απ την πρηγουμενη?


δεν έχω δοκιμάσει την προηγούμενη.




> με 19 ευρω αντι 29 το κιλο, την αγοραζω ανετα για να στηριξω και ελληνικη προσπαθεια,αν οχι κατευθειαν απο εξωτερικο πρωτεινη φιρμα και τσαμπα,καιροι δυσκολοι ειναι ας συμμορφωθει και ο εκαστοτε εμπορος η παραγωγος  στα νεα δεδομενα αλλιως μαυρο


μην την πάρεις, άκουσέ με και δεν θα χάσεις!  :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

> *
> Δυστυχώς όμως ζούμε στην εποχή που ο κάθε αδαής μπορεί να κάνει ένα post στο
> ίντερνετ και να δημιουργεί εντυπώσεις, είναι τζάμπα άλλωστε.. Λέτε παρ' αυτά να είμασταν τόσο ηλίθιοι ώστε να ανακοινώνουμε οι ίδιοι την μπαγαποντιά ή τη νοθεία μας?*


καλα αυτος ο αδαης κατα το ημισυ ειμαι εγω να ξερετε ολοι που εκανα την ερωτηση,κ μετα κατα το αλλο ημιση εσεις που διαβαζετε κοροιδα. 




> *Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σχεδόν τρία χρόνια που υπάρχει ο ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ, ποτέ δεν έλειψαν οι "καλοθελητές" από τα forum.*


αν δεν υπηρχαν τα φορουμ με αυτους τους "καλοθελητες" εδω κ 3 χρονια μονος του θα την επινε την πρωτεινη,μιας κ κανεις δεν θα ηξερε οτι υπαρχει.

κατα τα αλλα στο θεμα της τεφρας,χαρικαμε..το ξερουμε οτι υπαρχει σε τροφιμα που υποκεινται επεξεργασια.
αλλα ουσιαστικα αυτο που μας γραφει ειναι οτι μονο αυτος το αναγραφει πανω στα συστατικα,ενω η myofusion ας πουμε ειναι απατεωνες γιατι δεν το γραφουν..
αυτο δλδ σημαινει οτι αν εχεις μια σκονη πρωτεινης,που περιεχει μεσα 90% πρωτεινη κ το υπολοιπο 10% ειναι τα υπολοιπα προσθετα,η πρωτεινη σου ουσιαστικα δεν ειναι 90αρα γιατι πολυ απλα περιεχει 5-6 γρ τεφρα(κ αλλα τοσα υγρασια) που ομως δεν αναγραφεται πουθενα?
η κανω λαθος?
εχει δει πουθενα κανεις σε καμια αλλη σκονη να αναγραφεται η τεφρα σαν συστατικο *στο τελικο προιον,το τονιζω*.
βεβαια η 90+ της nutrisport στο certification που εχουν κανει αναλυση γραφει οτι περιεχει 4γρ τεφρα..το οποιο ομως δεν γραφει στην ετικετα του τελικου προιοντος.
αρα η νουτρι 90+ μονο 90αρα δεν ειναι...

κ εδω τιθεται το ερωτημα κ η απορια μου εξ αρχης που ηταν,γιατι φενεται η τεφρα στο τελικο προιον σε τοση μεγαλη αναλογια,κ αν μπορει μια εταιρια να την απομακρυνει,η εστω να την περιεχει σε μικροτερο ποσοστο,*επι του τελικου προιοντος*,κ οχι επι της αρχικης πρωτης υλης(πρωτεινη).

αλλα δεν βαριεσαι,κ η ειρωνια τσαμπα ειναι.ειδικα αν την γραφεις σε ενα πμ που δεν προκειτε να σε εκθεσει πουθενα..

----------


## RAMBO

αυτο μου ηρθε σημερα :03. Clap: καλη προοδο



> Αγαπητοί μου φίλοι,
> 
> Η ΜΙΖΕΡΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΟΔΗΓΕΙ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ.
> 
> Ανακοινώνω λοιπόν ότι εμείς προχωράμε κανονικά και σταθερά σε όλα τα projects που έχουμε κατα νού,
> ξεκινώντας με τη δημιουργία της νέας σειράς ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ GROWMaxx,
> κάτι που ζητάτε εδώ και πολύ καιρό μιλώντας για πρωτεϊνες όγκου.
> 
> Μπαίνουμε επομένως στο παιχνίδι του συνδυασμού πηγών πρωτεϊνης με υδατάνθρακες αργής - γρήγορης
> ...

----------


## karpoutzidis

> αυτο μου ηρθε σημερακαλη προοδο


μιζέρια λεει αλλα δεν λεει τιμη.στο 3κιλο.

δεν μου αρεσει το ύφος του.
το παιζει ιστορια και δεν ξερω το γτ.
δεν μιλανε ετσι αν θελουν πελατες.
θα το πω και ας παρεξηγηθούν μερικοι.
στην αρχη μονο που δεν κλαίγεται και στο τελος μονο αν θέλετε παρτε αν δεν θελετε στα @@ μονο αυτο δεν ειπε

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

με αυτα που διαβαζει λογικο ειναι καποτε να εγραφε ετσι.

----------


## karpoutzidis

> με αυτα που διαβαζει λογικο ειναι καποτε να εγραφε ετσι.


αν ηταν σωστος δεν θα διαβαζε τπτ ή λιγοτερα.οταν παρα πολοι του λενε οτι η γευση ειναι μαπα ειναι μαπα τελος.αντι να ζήτηση συγνώμη τι λεει?αν θυμάσαι καλα ειπε οτι με την νεα συσκευασία βελτίωσε και την γευση και τι εκανε?σκατα τα εκανε.στο κατω κατω πιστευω οτι ξερεις αυτο που λεει''ο πελατης εχει πάντα δίκιο''και αυτος μονο τσαμπουκα δεν πουλαει

----------


## beefmeup

απαντησα μια στα οφ,αν θελετε ας παμε απο κει γιατι εδω θα ξεφυγει το θεμα εκτιμω..

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Θα το ξαναπω και αν θελετε διαγραψτε το.Σε αναλυση που ειχε γινει της παλιας συσκευασιας βρεθηκαν μεγαλες ποσοτητες βακτηριδιων και αλλων ουσιων πανω του φυσιολογικου.Το ατομο που ειχε τις εξετασεις στα χερια του πηρε τηλ τον κυριο Παπαγιαννη και του ζητησε να του στειλει 4-5 <<καλες>> συσκευασιες για να μην  βγαλει το θεμα στη φορα και εκεινος το παραδεχτηκε και του τις εστειλε!!!Θα μου πειτε  που ναι τα αποτελεσματα των εξετασεων και οτι μιλαω στον αερα χωρις στοιχεια κτλπ αλλα,σκεφτειτε οτι δεν εχω κανενα κερδος απο το ολο θεμα και οτι απλα λεω αυτο που ξερω.Τωρα αν αλαξαν οι συσκευασιες και γινεται και καλυτερη παρασκευη του προιοντος κατω απο καλυτερες συνθηκες αυτο δεν το ξερω μιας και εχουν περασει 3 χρονια απο τοτε!!!

----------


## oxandroloni

απο που μπορο να αγορασο ιρακλησ

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> απο που μπορο να αγορασο ιρακλησ


πάτα επάνω που γράφει τι λέξει forum, 
και εκεί που θα  διαβάζεις τα θέματα θα δεις γράφει τους χορηγούς.

----------


## gk

Η ακομα πιο απλα αν πατησεις και πας στην Πρωτη σελιδα αυτου του θεματος, θα δεις το site της πρωτεΐνης στο πρωτο post..

----------


## ΑΡΧΕΛΑΟΣ

Χρησιμοποιώ την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ σχεδόν από τότε που βγήκε κυρίως για να στηρίξω την Ελληνική προσπάθεια και έπειτα από προτροπή ενός φίλου που την προμηθεύεται στο μαγαζί του. Ομολογώ ότι ακόμα και όταν μύριζε "κατσικίλα" δεν είχα πρόβλημα μιας κ ήταν κάτι διαφορετικό. Στην νέα σύνθεση θαρρώ ότι έχει πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα, καλή γεύση σε νερό ή γάλα, καθόλου φουσκώματα. Μιλάω πάντα από προσωπική μου εμπειρία. Τώρα όσον αφορά τον Κύριο Παπαγιάννη, δεν έτυχε να τον γνωρίσω ούτε μέσο φόρμας επικοινωνίας αλλά θαρρώ πως ίσως έχει δεχτεί αρκετή πίεση από πολλούς παράγοντες μιας και παίζονται πολλά πάντα σε θέματα καταναλωτισμού. Όπως κι αν έχει είναι έντιμη προσπάθεια κ προς το παρόν στηρίζω την προσφορά του στον χώρο.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Χρησιμοποιώ την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ σχεδόν από τότε που βγήκε κυρίως για να στηρίξω την Ελληνική προσπάθεια και έπειτα από προτροπή ενός φίλου που την προμηθεύεται στο μαγαζί του. Ομολογώ ότι ακόμα και όταν μύριζε "κατσικίλα" δεν είχα πρόβλημα μιας κ ήταν κάτι διαφορετικό. Στην νέα σύνθεση θαρρώ ότι έχει πολύ* καλή διαλυτότητα*, καλή γεύση σε νερό ή γάλα, καθόλου *φουσκώματα.* Μιλάω πάντα από προσωπική μου εμπειρία. Τώρα όσον αφορά τον Κύριο Παπαγιάννη, δεν έτυχε να τον γνωρίσω ούτε μέσο φόρμας επικοινωνίας αλλά θαρρώ πως ίσως έχει δεχτεί αρκετή πίεση από πολλούς παράγοντες μιας και παίζονται πολλά πάντα σε θέματα καταναλωτισμού. Όπως κι αν έχει είναι έντιμη προσπάθεια κ προς το παρόν στηρίζω την προσφορά του στον χώρο.


Mόνο αυτά τα 2 έχει που είναι καλά,

απο γεύση είναι αηδία,
για να μην μιλήσω για τον αφρό που δεν φεύγει με τίποτα και είναι λες και πίνεις φραπέ.

----------


## ΑΡΧΕΛΑΟΣ

> Mόνο αυτά τα 2 έχει που είναι καλά,
> 
> απο γεύση είναι αηδία,
> για να μην μιλήσω για τον αφρό που δεν φεύγει με τίποτα και είναι λες και πίνεις φραπέ.



Aδερφέ δεν διαφωνώ, για τον καθένα άλλωστε είναι διαφορετικά και ομολογώ ότι αντέχω τις περισσότερες γεύσεις, ίσως γιαυτό. Συμφωνω απόλυτα πάντως περί αφρού.. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό? Γνωρίζει κανείς? Απλά από ενδιαφέρον..   :01. Smile:

----------


## Xaeron

Καμιά πιστοποίηση έχει η πρωτεΐνη Ηρακλής;

----------


## jGod

εννοεις haccp iso ? 
προσωπικα και να χει δεν μου λεει τιποτα..ειδικα τα haccp ειναι 'απατη'

----------


## Senereison

Παιδιά εγώ νομίζω ότι αξίζει από όλες τις ξένες εταιρίες που δεν ξέρουμε στο κάτω κάτω τι βάζουνε μεσα στοίχημα για τις ξένες πάντως ότι είναι γεμάτο αλευρι γλυκαντικά και ότι άλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς

----------


## jGod

οταν αποδειξεις κατι..ξαναποσταρε!

----------


## karpoutzidis

> Παιδιά εγώ νομίζω ότι αξίζει από όλες τις ξένες εταιρίες που δεν ξέρουμε στο κάτω κάτω τι βάζουνε μεσα στοίχημα για τις ξένες πάντως ότι είναι γεμάτο αλευρι γλυκαντικά και ότι άλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς


Καλες ειναι οι υποθέσεις αλλα να σου πω κατι?εξω υπάρχει μεγάλως ανταγωνισμός και κάρφωμα του ενος απο του αλλου και παλι για λιγες εχουν ακουστει ασχημα πραματα.που την παράγουν παγκοσμίως.αλλα αν διαβάσεις το ποστ του παιδιου παραπανω που εκανε ανάλυση και βγήκε σκάρτο και το παραδέχτηκε στέλνοντας του οκ πραμμα ο Κυριος αν μπορει να λέγετε ετσι εεε τοτε τι να λεμε...καλο και το ελληνικο αλλα μην το χεσουμε σαν τα μαπα ελληνικα κρεατα και σαν τις μαπα ελληνικες ντοματες που ειναι κιντρινες απο τις ορμονες μονο και μονο γτ ειναι ελληνικες ελος.

----------


## ΑΡΧΕΛΑΟΣ

> Παιδιά εγώ νομίζω ότι αξίζει από όλες τις ξένες εταιρίες που δεν ξέρουμε στο κάτω κάτω τι βάζουνε μεσα στοίχημα για τις ξένες πάντως ότι είναι γεμάτο αλευρι γλυκαντικά και ότι άλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς


 :03. Thumb up:  Aπλά επαυξάνω αδερφέ! Πολλά τα συμφέροντα..

----------


## jGod

ολοι εναντιον της ελληνικης πρωτεινης ετσι?δουλεια δεν ειχαμε..ή μαλλον τα αρπάζουμε απο την Nutrisport Και την Syntrax..το βρήκες φιλε :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## thegravijia

> Παιδιά εγώ νομίζω ότι αξίζει από όλες τις ξένες εταιρίες που δεν ξέρουμε στο κάτω κάτω τι βάζουνε μεσα στοίχημα για τις ξένες πάντως ότι είναι γεμάτο αλευρι γλυκαντικά και ότι άλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς





> οταν αποδειξεις κατι..ξαναποσταρε!


δεν μπορουμε να γνωριζουμε τι πραγματικα περιεχει η καθεμια εκτος αν γινει ελεγχος
μπορει η ηρΑκλης να ναι πολυ καλη καθαρη χωρις γλυκαντικα κτλ αυτο που λεμε ''αγνη'' κ για το λογο αυτο να μην εχει τοσο καλη γευση  σε σχεση με αλλες κ οι γνωστες να ναι τιγκα στα ''συντηρητικα μεσα''' 
μπορει βεβαια κ το αντιθετο ..ο καθενας κρινει ..
κ εγω οταν εκανα προπονηση για καποιο διαστημα χρησιμοποιουσα ηρακλης...

----------


## Senereison

Τι να σας πω ρε παιδιά έχω να πάρω εδώ και 5 μήνες από ξένη εταιρία και δεν πρόκειται ξανά. εδώ και ένα μηνα κάνω χρήση ηρακλής μπορεί να μην έχει τέλεια γεύση αλλα ok τουλάχιστον είναι κάτι ελληνικό

----------


## ΑΡΧΕΛΑΟΣ

> ολοι εναντιον της ελληνικης πρωτεινης ετσι?δουλεια δεν ειχαμε..ή μαλλον τα αρπάζουμε απο την Nutrisport Και την Syntrax..το βρήκες φιλε


Ουδείς κατηγόρησε ουδένα. Μιλάω γενικά για εταιρίες, promoting κτλ και δεν ισχύει μόνο για την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ. Εκτός βέβαια αν ζούμε σε αγγελικά πλασμένο κόσμο..  :01. Wink:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Τι να σας πω ρε παιδιά έχω να πάρω εδώ και 5 μήνες από ξένη εταιρία και δεν πρόκειται ξανά. εδώ και ένα μηνα κάνω χρήση ηρακλής μπορεί να μην έχει τέλεια γεύση αλλα ok τουλάχιστον *είναι κάτι ελληνικό*


έμενα πάλι αυτό με ανήσυχή ότι είναι Ελληνικό προϊόν,  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ΑΡΧΕΛΑΟΣ

> έμενα πάλι αυτό με ανήσυχή ότι είναι Ελληνικό προϊόν,


Φαντάζεσαι να την βάζουν με λερωμένα χεράκια στα κουτιά όπως στα βρώμικα?? εεε??  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  χαχα χούμορ χούμορ

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οταν δοκιμασα την πρωτη σειρα (βανιλια σοκολατα),αν κ απο μικρος μου αρεσε το κατσικισιο γαλα,αυτην την γευση δεν μπορουσα να την δεχτω ευκολα, ιδιως την σοκολατα. Τις καταναλωσα λοιπον με διαφορες μηξεις με αλλες πρωτεινες.
Τωρα η νεα σειρα που πειρα (βανιλια,καρυδα),ειναι σιγουρα ποιο αποδεκτη γενικα (γι αυτο αλλωστε προφανως αλλαξαν την κ ''συνταγη'').  Την βανιλια την ανακατεψα με ΟΝ GOLD κ ειναι ακομη ποιο ωραια για μενα.  Παντα ειχα μια τρελα με τις μηξεις στις πρωτεινες ,προσπαθωντας για καλητερη γευση κ καταληλοτητα.

----------


## Καραφλό Ακτινίδιο

> Χωρίς πλακα παιδιά δηλαδή ξέρουμε τι έχουνε οι ξένες μάρκες εταιριών από το εξωτερικό έλεος δηλαδή που ξέρεις τι έχει μέσα δηλαδή μπορεί να είναι και αλεύρι ζάχαρη γλυκαντικά καοτονικ!! ποτε δεν είναι σίγουρος
> 
> Για αυτο και εγώ τα σταμάτησα! όλα και και νιώθω την τσέπη μου πιο γεμάτη ξεκολλήστε από αυτό το τριπάκι πρωτεΐνη πρωτεΐνη συνεχεια σε βαζουνε στο παιχνίδι και στο τέλος γίνετε σαν ναρκωτικό το χρειάζεσαι συνεχώς τάχα μου θα φτιάξεις μύες μπούρδες
> 
> Τέλος όσο αναφορά για την πρωτεΐνη hercules δοκιμάστε την μια φορα αν δεν σας αρέσει καλός αν όχι μην πάρετε δεν σας υποχρεώνει κανένας στο κάτω κάτω φάτε φαγητό και μην κοιτάτε να αποκτήσετε μύες με πρωτεΐνες και συμπληρώματα ξόδεψα πολλά χρήματα,,,,και κάτι θα ξέρω όλα είναι μέσα στο μυαλό παιδιά!!!





> Παιδιά εγώ νομίζω ότι αξίζει από όλες τις ξένες εταιρίες που δεν ξέρουμε στο κάτω κάτω τι βάζουνε μεσα στοίχημα για τις ξένες πάντως ότι είναι γεμάτο αλευρι γλυκαντικά και ότι άλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς





> Τι να σας πω ρε παιδιά έχω να πάρω εδώ και 5 μήνες από ξένη εταιρία και δεν πρόκειται ξανά. εδώ και ένα μηνα κάνω χρήση ηρακλής μπορεί να μην έχει τέλεια γεύση αλλα ok τουλάχιστον είναι κάτι ελληνικό



Κωλοτούμπα? μια λες οτι τελειωσες με τις πρωτεινες και μετα παίρνεις Ηρακλης? 
Και καλα ρε φίλε αν είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι είναι αλευρια οι ξένες ,αγορασε μια καντην ανάλυση και μετα κανε τους μηνυση να χεστείς και στο διφραγκο

Μάλλον για μέτοχο της Ηρακλής σε κόβω ή για ανιψιο το μπαρμπαγιάννη πως τον λένε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Xaeron

> Μάλλον για μέτοχο της Ηρακλής σε κόβω ή για ανιψιο το μπαρμπαγιάννη πως τον λένε


 :01. ROFL:   Καλή φάση...

Εγώ προτιμώ μια Gaspari Myofusion παρά μια Ηρακλής. Και δεν είμαι μέτοχος της Gaspari.  :01. Razz:  Τουλάχιστον, έχουν μια εικόνα προς τα έξω. Καταρχήν τι ιστοσελίδα είναι αυτή της πρωτεΐνης Ηρακλής; Που παράγεται; Εργοστάσιο; Awards; Εγκρίσεις; Πιστοποιήσεις, κ.τ.λ.

----------


## Lao

Χμμμμμμμμμμ..........

Μπήκα στο site της εταιρείας, και πήγα στα Supplement Facts.

http://www.herculesprotein.gr/facts.pdf

Το μάτι μου έπεσε εκεί που λέει «Calcium 2,3 gr» στα 100 γραμμάρια προϊόντος.

Άρα, *εάν το scoop είναι π.χ. 30 gr, έχουμε 700-800 mg ασβέστιο.*

Είμαι ο μόνος που δεν το θεωρεί καλό αυτό; Αν κάποιος πίνει π.χ. 2 ποτήρια γάλα την μέρα (500-600 mg ασβέστιο), φάει κανά γιαούρτι, τρώει τυροκομικά, παίρνει καμιά multi κτλ και, παράλληλα, παίρνει 2 scoop ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ την μέρα, φτάνει - αν δεν ξεπερνάει κιόλας - το ανώτατο ασφαλές όριο για το ασβέστιο.  :01. Unsure: 

Σχόλια;

----------


## Stamer

πολυ σωστο..κανεις δεν το εντοπισε αυτο..

----------


## Lao

> πολυ σωστο..κανεις δεν το εντοπισε αυτο..


Μήοως ξέρεις πως αναγράφονται τα Supp Facts στο κουτί;

Γράφει συστατικά ανά 100 gr, ανά scoop, ανά... τι;

----------


## Stamer

> Μήοως ξέρεις πως αναγράφονται τα Supp Facts στο κουτί;
> 
> Γράφει συστατικά ανά 100 gr, ανά scoop, ανά... τι;



ανα 100 απλα..δεν βρηκα κατι αλλο..

----------


## Lao

> ανα 100 απλα..δεν βρηκα κατι αλλο..


Έχεις το κουτί μπροστά σου; Αναφέρει πόσα gr είναι το κάθε scoop;

----------


## Stamer

> Έχεις το κουτί μπροστά σου; Αναφέρει πόσα gr είναι το κάθε scoop;


to kouti lao to exw petaksei den to exw mazi mou.

----------


## Lao

> to kouti lao to exw petaksei den to exw mazi mou.


Καλώς.

*Παρακαλώ, όποιος έχει το κουτί και έχει την καλοσύνη, ας κοιτάξει πόσο ασβέστιο έχει στα 100 gr και, αν αναφέρει, πόσο ασβέστιο επίσης βγαίνει στο scoop.*

----------


## stelios17

Σε παρα πολλα σημεια του τοπικ , διαβαζω πολλα σχολια που να λενε οτι δεν ξερουμε τι βαζουνε μεσα οι ξενοι στις πρωτεινες και μπορει να τρωμε αχνη , και ας εμπιστευτουμε τον Ελληνα κλπ κλπ .... 
  Κατι τετοιο δεν ευσταθει σαν επιχειρημα , μιας και στη Ελλαδα ζουμε και κανεις δεν κανει μια επιχειρηση "για τη ψυχη της μανας του " ... Ξερω παρα πολους που βριζουν τα goodys και τα mc donalds ,αλλα ξερω ακομη περισσοτερους που εχουν τσιρλιαστει απο χαλασμενο γυρω στα γυραδικα της γειτονιας ....

----------


## Lao

> Σε παρα πολλα σημεια του τοπικ , διαβαζω πολλα σχολια που να λενε οτι δεν ξερουμε τι βαζουνε μεσα οι ξενοι στις πρωτεινες και μπορει να τρωμε αχνη , και ας εμπιστευτουμε τον Ελληνα κλπ κλπ .... 
>   Κατι τετοιο δεν ευσταθει σαν επιχειρημα , μιας και στη Ελλαδα ζουμε και κανεις δεν κανει μια επιχειρηση "για τη ψυχη της μανας του " ... Ξερω παρα πολους που βριζουν τα goodys και τα mc donalds ,αλλα ξερω ακομη περισσοτερους που εχουν τσιρλιαστει απο χαλασμενο γυρω στα γυραδικα της γειτονιας ....


Εμένα πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση το ότι τόσες μέρες δεν έχει βρεθεί ένας Χριστιανός να μου δώσει μια απάντηση.

Ή αυτή η πρωτεϊνη δεν πουλάει ή το ότι μπορεί να έχει τόσο ασβέστιο ανησυχεί μόνο εμένα...  :01. Unsure:

----------


## karpoutzidis

> Εμένα πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση το ότι τόσες μέρες δεν έχει βρεθεί ένας Χριστιανός να μου δώσει μια απάντηση.
> 
> Ή αυτή η πρωτεϊνη δεν πουλάει ή το ότι μπορεί να έχει τόσο ασβέστιο ανησυχεί μόνο εμένα...


δεν πουλάει Lao. :Evil2: :Evil2: :Evil2: :Evil2: :Evil2:

----------


## ΑΡΧΕΛΑΟΣ

> Καλώς.
> 
> *Παρακαλώ, όποιος έχει το κουτί και έχει την καλοσύνη, ας κοιτάξει πόσο ασβέστιο έχει στα 100 gr και, αν αναφέρει, πόσο ασβέστιο επίσης βγαίνει στο scoop.*



Καλησπέρα φίλε μου. Λοιπόν διαβάζω στο κουτί: ανα 100γρ έχει 2230mg.

----------


## Keirox

Έχει κανείς independent certificate of analysis;

----------


## Lao

Λοιπόν, παίδες, έπεσε στα χέρια μου μια ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ, γεύση σοκολάτα. Μου την πάσαρε φιλαράκι μου, ο οποίος είχε πάρει και γεύση καρύδα.

Την ξεκίνησα χθες.

Καταρχήν, το κουτί, είναι πολύ διαφορετικό σε σχέση με τα συνηθισμένα. Μόλις σκίσεις την ταινία ασφαλείας και βγάλεις το καπάκι, δεν έχει από μέσα κάποια τάπα. Θεωρώ ότι καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει.

Anyway, τα εξωτερικά χαρακτηριστικά ποτέ δεν τα θεώρησα σημαντικά, αλλά όσο να ναι παίζουν και αυτά τον ρόλο τους στο marketing.

Πάμε τώρα στο ίδιο το προϊόν.

Ομολογώ ότι όταν πρωτοείδα την σκόνη, αναρωτήθηκα αν είναι όντως γεύση σοκολάτα ή έγινε κάποιο λάθος, μιας και το χρώμα είναι αρκετά... διαφορετικό σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες.

Η μυρωδιά... ακόμα δεν μπορώ να προσδιορίσω σε τι φέρνει. Θα έλεγα γάλα, συν τυρί συν καραμέλα. Δεν είναι δυσάρεστη πάντως.

Διαλυτότητα, μια χαρά μου φάνηκε, σε νορμάλ επίπεδα.

Γεύση... εδώ τα πράγματα είναι ΠΟΛΥ διαφορετικά. Δεν είναι ακριβώς σοκολάτα, θα έλεγα μάλλον ανθότυρο και κακάο, κάτι τέτοιο. Ήπια ένα scoop με γάλα και ένα με νερό. Με γάλα θα έλεγα ότι είναι κάπως καλύτερη.

Ανακατώματα, φουσκώματα κτλ ΔΕΝ είχα. Δεν ένιωσα να με ενοχλεί κάπου.

Βάσει του διατροφικού πίνακα πίσω, έχει 81,6% περιεκτικότητα. 

Όλα καλά, με χαλάει όμως το ΠΟΛΥ ασβέστιο. Αν κάποιος πίνει αρκετό γάλα όπως εγώ, να έχει το νου του. Σε κάθε scoop (δύο κουταλιές της σούπας) αντιστοιχούν κάπου 700-800 mg, ποσότητα που θεωρώ ότι είναι TOO MUCH. Είναι σαν να πίνεις 2-3 ποτήρια γάλα, οπότε αν κάποιος παίρνει π.χ. δύο scoops την μέρα, άνετα φτάνει μόνο από την πρωτεϊνη του περίπου το 1,5 γραμμάριο.

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό, πάντως αν μας διαβάζει ο κ. Παπαγιάννης νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν να το κοιτάξει αυτό.

Σε γενικές γραμμές πιστεύω ότι η ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ έχει αρκετά περιθώρια βελτίωσης. Δεν είχα δοκιμάσει την παλιά φόρμουλα για να έχω μέτρο σύγκρισης, πάντως θεωρώ ότι αν μπορέσει να βελτιώσει κάπως την γεύση, να κοιτάξει το θέμα με το ασβέστιο και ίσως να βελτιώσει κάπως την συσκευασία ώστε να πλησιάζει τα στάνταρντς των ξένων, θα μπορούσε να έχει κάποιο μέλλον στην αγορά.

Και, βεβαίως-βεβαίως, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε το πολύ βασικό θέμα της τιμολόγησης, το οποίο έχουμε ήδη αναλύσει.

----------


## agisilaos

> Σε παρα πολλα σημεια του τοπικ , διαβαζω πολλα σχολια που να λενε οτι δεν ξερουμε τι βαζουνε μεσα οι ξενοι στις πρωτεινες και μπορει να τρωμε αχνη , και ας εμπιστευτουμε τον Ελληνα κλπ κλπ .... 
>   Κατι τετοιο δεν ευσταθει σαν επιχειρημα , μιας και στη Ελλαδα ζουμε και κανεις δεν κανει μια επιχειρηση "για τη ψυχη της μανας του " ... Ξερω παρα πολους που βριζουν τα goodys και τα mc donalds ,αλλα ξερω ακομη περισσοτερους που εχουν τσιρλιαστει απο χαλασμενο γυρω στα γυραδικα της γειτονιας ....


χαχαχα εγραψες....... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## agisilaos

αφηνουμε τωρα το γαμο και τρεχουμε στα πουρναρια μου φαινεται  ...

----------


## vaggan

αυτος ο ατσουμπαλος εξω απο το κουτι του ηρακλη γιγα ποιος ειναι?

----------


## agisilaos

> αυτος ο ατσουμπαλος εξω απο το κουτι του ηρακλη γιγα ποιος ειναι?


 ο νικος ο γκουλαρας απτ λαρσα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Lao

Μια συμβουλή, αποφύγετε να χτυπάτε την Ηρακλής στο σέϊκερ... μιλάμε για πολύ αφρό, λες και φτιάχνεις φραπέ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

> ο νικος ο γκουλαρας απτ λαρσα


τον ειδα και λαχταρσα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

ο Παπαγιάννης είναι,ο ιδιοκτητης της Ηρακλης. :01. Wink:

----------


## Lao

Έλαβα το εξής mail:




> Αγαπητά μέλη,
> 
> ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ!
> 
> Από σήμερα και μέχρι Παρασκευή 20/1, για παραγγελίες από 2 κιλά και άνω, η τιμή είναι 20 ευρώ ανά κιλό.
> 
> Επομένως για δύο μόνο μέρες, τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής:
> 
> 1kg ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ GIGApro = 29 ευρώ
> ...

----------


## RAMBO

μολισ δοκιμασα την γευση σοκολατα,πιο πολυ μοιαζει με μπισκοτο παπαδοπουλου σου εδινε τησ αισθηση οτι εχει κομματια μικρα,απο διαλυτοτητα πολυ καλη σχεδον αμεσως ελιωσε και δεν αφησε τπτ...αναμενεται δοκιμη με την γευση καρυδα συντομα.

----------


## Lao

> μολισ δοκιμασα την γευση σοκολατα,πιο πολυ μοιαζει με μπισκοτο παπαδοπουλου σου εδινε τησ αισθηση οτι εχει κομματια μικρα,απο διαλυτοτητα πολυ καλη σχεδον αμεσως ελιωσε και δεν αφησε τπτ...αναμενεται δοκιμη με την γευση καρυδα συντομα.


Έλα ρε τεράστιε, που την βρήκες;

Μήπως μπορείς να μας μεταφέρεις τα Supp Facts;

----------


## RAMBO

> NUTRITION FACTS ανα 100γρ
> energy ......................1520kj
> calories .....................365kcal
> energy from fat ...........59kj
> calories from fat ..........14kcal
> total sugars (lactose).....4.6gr
> protein .......................81.6gr
> cholesterol ..................55mg
> saturated fat ..............1.1gr
> ...


μεγαλη η χαρη σου Lao στο χερι τα εγραψα :01. Razz: (δωρο του μπαμπα ειναι) :01. Wink: 

*δοση 2 κουταλιες τις σουπας

----------


## Lao

> μεγαλη η χαρη σου Lao στο χερι τα εγραψα(δωρο του μπαμπα ειναι)
> 
> *δοση 2 κουταλιες τις σουπας


Βρε RAMBO, αυτά είναι τα Supp Facts της Whey! Δεν είναι της GROWMaxx!

----------


## RAMBO

πωω στραβομαρα...3 πουλακια καθονταν :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mεταφερθηκαν τα ποστς από το GrowMaxx , το αλλο προιον της PowerFood.

----------


## RAMBO

μολις δικιμασα την καρυδα με νερο,διαλυτοτητα αψογη απο γευση η καρυδα δεν ειναι πολυ εντονη σου αφηνει πιο πολυ στο τελος την γευση,πινεται ευχαριστα παντως

----------


## billys15

Σε συγκριση με τις αλλες 2 πως καθεται στο στομαχι? Ευπεπτη κανονικα?

----------


## RAMBO

ναι τωρα πινω και την σοκολατα η οποια σαν γευση ειναι λιγο πιο βαρεια,η καρυδα ειναι πολυ ελαφρια

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μια συμβουλή, αποφύγετε να χτυπάτε την Ηρακλής στο σέϊκερ... μιλάμε για πολύ αφρό, λες και φτιάχνεις φραπέ


Μου πασαρε ο Ραμπο κανα 2 δοσεις,να δοκιμασω την νεα εκδοση,μιας και την παλια τη νεχω δοκιμασει.
Οντως βγαζει πολυ αφρό.
Σε σημειο που αν δεν εισαι σπίτι να περιμενεις να ψιλοκατσει να πρεπει να προσθεσεις και αλλο νερο στο τελος για να αραιωσει ο αφρος (που καιρος να χανουμε γρ πρωτεινης  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: )
Δοκιμασα καρύδα.Ενω στην μύρωδια της σκονης σου μυριζει σχετικα εντονα,στην κατάποση ειναι αρκετα πιο ουδετερη η γευση της καρύδας.
Η διαλυτότητα αρκετα καλη.
Στο στομαχι δεν μπορω να κρινω ,δεν εχω μεγαλη ευαισθησια και όλες μου καθονται ευκολα.

----------


## Lao

> μολις δικιμασα την καρυδα με νερο,διαλυτοτητα αψογη απο γευση η καρυδα δεν ειναι πολυ εντονη σου αφηνει πιο πολυ στο τελος την γευση,πινεται ευχαριστα παντως


Φίλος μου πάντως που επίσης δοκίμασε την γεύση καρύδα, «σαπουνάδα» την ανεβάζει «σπουνάδα» την κατεβάζει. Έφαγε ήττα-σοκ λέμε.  :01. Razz:

----------


## Daniel

Φιλε Lao βλεποντας την ετικετα με τις θρεπτικες αξιες της gigapro και με εναν υπολογισμο βρηκα οτι η ποσοτητα ασβεστιου ειναι στα 112,5 mg..Πως προκυπτει αυτο που λες περι 600-700mg ανα 30 γρ δοσης. Παρακαλω εξηγησε μου γιατι ισως κανω εγω καποιο λαθος. Γευση ή αφρος δεν ειναι για μενα λογος να μην παρω το συμπληρωμα, αλλα κατι το οποιο απο τα συστατικα ξεπερναει τα επιτρεπτα ορια ειναι, οποτε θελω τη βοηθεια σου εδω. Παραθετω τα στοιχεια της ετικετας ετσι οπως φαινονται στη σελιδα του προιοντος: 

NUTRITION FACTS (per 100g)


     Energy      364,4 kcal / 1525,6 kj
     Protein                      72g
     Carbohydrates          11g

     Total Fat                  3,6g
           Saturated Fat            2,25g

     Sodium                    141,3mg
     Potassium                 357,3mg
*Calcium                    373,5mg*
     Phosphorus               287,1mg

373 mg λοιπον στα 100 γρ στα 30 γρ με απλη μεθοδο των τριων βγαινει 112,5 mg. 
     Magnesium                 65,7mg

----------


## Lao

> Φιλε Lao βλεποντας την ετικετα με τις θρεπτικες αξιες της gigapro και με εναν υπολογισμο βρηκα οτι η ποσοτητα ασβεστιου ειναι στα 112,5 mg..Πως προκυπτει αυτο που λες περι 600-700mg ανα 30 γρ δοσης. Παρακαλω εξηγησε μου γιατι ισως κανω εγω καποιο λαθος. Γευση ή αφρος δεν ειναι για μενα λογος να μην παρω το συμπληρωμα, αλλα κατι το οποιο απο τα συστατικα ξεπερναει τα επιτρεπτα ορια ειναι, οποτε θελω τη βοηθεια σου εδω. Παραθετω τα στοιχεια της ετικετας ετσι οπως φαινονται στη σελιδα του προιοντος: 
> 
> NUTRITION FACTS (per 100g)
> 
> 
>      Energy      364,4 kcal / 1525,6 kj
>      Protein                      72g
>      Carbohydrates          11g
> 
> ...


Link;

----------


## Daniel

http://www.herculesprotein.gr/gigapro.html
πάτα πάνω δεξιά στην εικόνα της πρωτεινης εκέι που λέει info:click και θα βγει η ετικετα με τις πληροφοριες που σου παρεθεσα παραπανω.

----------


## Daniel

Βασικά κοίτα εδώ. αυτο είναι απο το σαιτ.

----------


## Lao

Φίλε μου, καταρχάς το site της εταιρείας αυτής είναι το λιγότερο... χαώδες.

Anyway, εάν αυτά είναι όντως τα Supp Facts της ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ, τότε έχει αλλάξει η φόρμουλα. Μπορείς να δεις photos που έχω ανεβάσει στις προηγούμενες σελίδες καθώς και άλλα παιδιά που επιβεβαίωναν την υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε ασβέστιο, όταν το αναφέραμε.

Πάντως, πλέον η ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ είναι 70άρα.

----------


## Daniel

> Χμμμμμμμμμμ..........
> 
> Μπήκα στο site της εταιρείας, και πήγα στα Supplement Facts.
> 
> http://www.herculesprotein.gr/facts.pdf
> 
> Το μάτι μου έπεσε εκεί που λέει «Calcium 2,3 gr» στα 100 γραμμάρια προϊόντος.
> 
> Άρα, *εάν το scoop είναι π.χ. 30 gr, έχουμε 700-800 mg ασβέστιο.*
> ...



Γιαυτο το ποστ σου μιλας; Το εκανες στο 8/12/11. Λες δλδ οτι απο τοτε αλλαξε η συνθεση ή μαλλον δε το λες εσυ αλλα τα γεγονοτα. 
Ποσο ηταν τοτε η ηρακλης; 80αρα ηταν; Τωρα αν υπολογισα καλα δινει 21,5 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη στο σκουπ (30 γρ).

Το σαιτ παντως της εταιριας θα μπορουσε να ειναι πολυ καλυτερο. Τελος παντων, υπο το πρισμα της νεας περιεκτικοτητας ασβεστιου ο μονος αντιλογος ειναι ο πολυς αφρος μαλλον που αποτι διαβαζω λενε οτι κανει κατι με το οποιο μπορω να ζησω...χαχα!

----------


## Lao

> Γιαυτο το ποστ σου μιλας; Το εκανες στο 8/12/11. Λες δλδ οτι απο τοτε αλλαξε η συνθεση ή μαλλον δε το λες εσυ αλλα τα γεγονοτα. 
> Ποσο ηταν τοτε η ηρακλης; 80αρα ηταν; Τωρα αν υπολογισα καλα δινει 21,5 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη στο σκουπ (30 γρ).
> 
> Το σαιτ παντως της εταιριας θα μπορουσε να ειναι πολυ καλυτερο. Τελος παντων, υπο το πρισμα της νεας περιεκτικοτητας ασβεστιου ο μονος αντιλογος ειναι ο πολυς αφρος μαλλον που αποτι διαβαζω λενε οτι κανει κατι με το οποιο μπορω να ζησω...χαχα!


Αν δεις κάπου εκεί υπάρχει και άλλο παιδί που επιβεβαιώνει το ότι είχε τόσο ασβέστιο.

Anyway, ναι, είναι προφανές ότι έχει αλλάξει η σύνθεση.

----------


## ελμερ

για μενα το μονο θεμα ειναι η τιμη....και γω θελω να ενισχυσω τα Ελληνικα προιοντα πιο πολυ απ τον καθενα αλλα θα περιμενα τιμες κοντινες με τα bulk συμπληρωματα μιας και παρασκευαζεται στην Ελλαδα χωρις να χρειαζεται να ερθει απο Αμερικη και αλλου.....δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα ας κανει και αφρο σαν φραπες,ουτε και οτι μειωθηκε η περιεκτικοτητα της % σε πρωτεινη...η τιμη ειναι το θεμα μου.....ας βγει συσκευασια σε 5 κιλο σακο,σε τρικιλο δεν εχω θεμα.....(εχω αγορασει την παλια συσκευασια στο τσιγκινο κουτι ,ο κ ος Παπαγιαννης ειναι ευγενεστατος,μα περιμενω πιο φτηνες τιμες ) :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Daniel

> Αν δεις κάπου εκεί υπάρχει και άλλο παιδί που επιβεβαιώνει το ότι είχε τόσο ασβέστιο.
> 
> Anyway, ναι, είναι προφανές ότι έχει αλλάξει η σύνθεση.


Δεν αμφισβητω αυτα που εγραψες τοτε, απλα ηθελα να καταλαβω τι παιζει. Νομιζω οτι τουλαχιστον αυτη τη φορα που τα οικονομικα ειναι σφιχτα θα τον προτιμησω τον κ.Παπαγιαννη. Για αργοτερα βλεπουμε!

----------


## marc

*Cholesterol* γιατί δεν αναφέρει?Μήπως με την νέα σύνθεση αυξήθηκε πολυ γι'αυτό απέφυγαν να το γράψουν?
Μάλλον ρίξανε την πρωτεϊνη και αυξήσαν τις γεύσεις και τα γλυκαντικά μετά από τόσο κράξιμο που έφαγε.Αν έχει συμβεί πάντως κάτι τέτοιο θα πρέπει να μειώσουν και την τιμή αναλογικά.Δεν θα την αγοράσουμε για να πιούμε το κακάο, αλλά την πρωτεϊνη.
Όποιος την δοκιμάσει ας μας κάνει μία ανασκόπηση!

----------


## vaggan

> Μου πασαρε ο Ραμπο κανα 2 δοσεις,να δοκιμασω την νεα εκδοση,μιας και την παλια τη νεχω δοκιμασει.
> Οντως βγαζει πολυ αφρό.
> Σε σημειο που αν δεν εισαι σπίτι να περιμενεις να ψιλοκατσει να πρεπει να προσθεσεις και αλλο νερο στο τελος για να αραιωσει ο αφρος (που καιρος να χανουμε γρ πρωτεινης )
> Δοκιμασα καρύδα.Ενω στην μύρωδια της σκονης σου μυριζει σχετικα εντονα,στην κατάποση ειναι αρκετα πιο ουδετερη η γευση της καρύδας.
> Η διαλυτότητα αρκετα καλη.
> Στο στομαχι δεν μπορω να κρινω ,δεν εχω μεγαλη ευαισθησια και όλες μου καθονται ευκολα.


αμα ειναι να χασω το αναβολικο παραθυρο περιμενωντας ποτε θα κατσει ο αφρος του ηρακλη δεν θα μπω στον κοπο καν.εξαλλου παλια την ειχα παρει πεντε κουτια μαζεμενα περσυ μου τελειωσαν τα νωθευα μαζι με αλλη πρωτεινη για να σπασει η τραγιλα αλλα δεν.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Daniel

Παιδια μια χαρα ειναι η πρωτεινη..ναι κανει λιγο αφρο αλλα δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικο οσο περιγραφεται παραπανω ουτε θελει μιση ωρα να κατσει ωστε να χασεις το αναβολικο παραθυρο. Διαλυτοτητα πολυ καλη, γευση μια χαρα..ουδετερη θα την ελεγα προς το καλο. Δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την παλια γευση που οντως μυριζε κατσικιλα. Πλαστικο κουτακι κατα τα Αμερικανικα προτυπα, αν και τελειως επουσιωδες αυτο. Και απο εξυπηρετηση ολα αψογα. Κυριακη βραδυ την παρηγγειλα, Τριτη πρωι ηταν στην πορτα μου με κουριερ χωρις επιβαρυνση! Τι αλλο να ζητησεις; Μια πολυ καλη λυση λοιπον η Ηρακλης.
Καλα μας σεικερ!!!

----------


## ελμερ

εγω θα ζητησω καλυτερη τιμη μιας και ειναι Ελληνικη και δεν εχει μεταφορα απο εξωτερικο και αλλους μεσαζοντες και ολα τ αλλα δε με νοιαζουν....... :02. Welcome:

----------


## marpi

> Παιδια μια χαρα ειναι η πρωτεινη..ναι κανει λιγο αφρο αλλα δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικο οσο περιγραφεται παραπανω ουτε θελει μιση ωρα να κατσει ωστε να χασεις το αναβολικο παραθυρο. Διαλυτοτητα πολυ καλη, γευση μια χαρα..ουδετερη θα την ελεγα προς το καλο. Δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την παλια γευση που οντως μυριζε κατσικιλα. Πλαστικο κουτακι κατα τα Αμερικανικα προτυπα, αν και τελειως επουσιωδες αυτο. Και απο εξυπηρετηση ολα αψογα. Κυριακη βραδυ την παρηγγειλα, Τριτη πρωι ηταν στην πορτα μου με κουριερ χωρις επιβαρυνση! Τι αλλο να ζητησεις; Μια πολυ καλη λυση λοιπον η Ηρακλης.
> Καλα μας σεικερ!!!


καρυδα πηρεσ?
δλδ την προτινεισ?

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> εγω θα ζητησω καλυτερη τιμη μιας και ειναι Ελληνικη και δεν εχει μεταφορα απο εξωτερικο και αλλους μεσαζοντες και ολα τ αλλα δε με νοιαζουν.......


Αυτο. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Lao

> Παιδια μια χαρα ειναι η πρωτεινη..ναι κανει λιγο αφρο αλλα δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικο οσο περιγραφεται παραπανω ουτε θελει μιση ωρα να κατσει ωστε να χασεις το αναβολικο παραθυρο. Διαλυτοτητα πολυ καλη, γευση μια χαρα..ουδετερη θα την ελεγα προς το καλο. Δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την παλια γευση που οντως μυριζε κατσικιλα. Πλαστικο κουτακι κατα τα Αμερικανικα προτυπα, αν και τελειως επουσιωδες αυτο. Και απο εξυπηρετηση ολα αψογα. Κυριακη βραδυ την παρηγγειλα, Τριτη πρωι ηταν στην πορτα μου με κουριερ χωρις επιβαρυνση! Τι αλλο να ζητησεις; Μια πολυ καλη λυση λοιπον η Ηρακλης.
> Καλα μας σεικερ!!!



Η τιμή όμως, θα μπορούσε ίσως να είναι καλύτερη. Εγώ τουλάχιστον αυτό θα ζητούσα, γιατί αυτή την στιγμή βρίσκω ανάλογη πρωτεϊνη από Αγγλία και με ίδια εξυπηρέτηση σε *ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ* τιμή.  :01. Wink: 

Ακόμα και από Ελλάδα να ψωνίσω, υπάρχουν επώνυμες πρωτεϊνες πάνω-κάτω στην ίδια τιμή με την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ.

----------


## billys15

Εγω ειμαι με Chadd & Lao.Η τελευταια μου σοκολατα της εταιρειας ηταν περυσι,προλαβα δηλαδη το τσιγγινο κουτι.Την ειχα πατησει οταν πρωτοβγηκε,αλλα λεω αφου ειναι φθηνη να την ξαναδοκιμασω μπας και αλλαξε κατι.Τελικα εδωσα και τα εξοδα,αντι για τα 20 ευρω μονο που ηταν στην αρχη,πραγμα που δεν το ηξερα και το εμαθα οταν πηρα τηλεφωνο,ενταξει σε αυτο φταιω εγω.Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να την κρατησω μεχρι φετος,1 κιλο σκονης το παλευα 1 χρονο! Χθες μαλιστα πηρα την τελευταια δοση με το ζορι για να τελειωσει.Απο γευση δεν το συζητω,αθλια τελειως,χωρια που σου αφηνε και μια λασπη στο στομα σου.Και οχι δεν συμφωνω να κρατησει τα "αγνα συστατικα" της και εσυ να κρατας την ανασα σου για να την κατεβασεις.Ας μην εχει τοσα προϊοντα της φυσης μεσα κι ας ειναι μια αξιολογη σκονη,μια τυπικη σκονη.Οι ξενες εταιρειες δηλαδη δεν εχουν τοσο "αγνα συστατικα" στις καλες γευσεις? Τι βαζουν μεσα? Ελπιζω οι καινουργιες του Ηρακλη να ειναι οντως καλυτερες και να πινονται.Οσο για το στομαχι,αστο... Σαν να γινονταν ανασκαφες στο πεπτικο μου συστημα.Οποτε μην λεμε οτι εχει καλη τιμη και αξιζει και οτι πρεπει να ενισχυσουμε τα ελληνικα προϊοντα.Δεν γινεται ενισχυση με 29 ευρω ενω οταν βγηκε να εκανε 20.Το φοβερο ειναι αυτο το marketing trick που γραφεται οτι εχει "δωρεαν εξοδα αποστολης".Αν η τιμη γινει η αρχικη ναι θα βοηθησω μετα χαρας,εφοσον εχει στρωσει κι η ποιοτητα της σκονης.Οχι ομως οταν με την ιδια τιμη παιρνω μιας εταιρειας που ειναι χρονια στον χωρο και περιμενω πως και πως να πιω την επομενη δοση για να την γευτω.

----------


## Lao

> Εγω ειμαι με Chadd & Lao.Η τελευταια μου σοκολατα της εταιρειας ηταν περυσι,προλαβα δηλαδη το τσιγγινο κουτι.Την ειχα πατησει οταν πρωτοβγηκε,αλλα λεω αφου ειναι φθηνη να την ξαναδοκιμασω μπας και αλλαξε κατι.Τελικα εδωσα και τα εξοδα,αντι για τα 20 ευρω μονο που ηταν στην αρχη,πραγμα που δεν το ηξερα και το εμαθα οταν πηρα τηλεφωνο,ενταξει σε αυτο φταιω εγω.Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να την κρατησω μεχρι φετος,1 κιλο σκονης το παλευα 1 χρονο! Χθες μαλιστα πηρα την τελευταια δοση με το ζορι για να τελειωσει.Απο γευση δεν το συζητω,αθλια τελειως,χωρια που σου αφηνε και μια λασπη στο στομα σου.Και οχι δεν συμφωνω να κρατησει τα "αγνα συστατικα" της και εσυ να κρατας την ανασα σου για να την κατεβασεις.Ας μην εχει τοσα προϊοντα της φυσης μεσα κι ας ειναι μια αξιολογη σκονη,μια τυπικη σκονη.Οι ξενες εταιρειες δηλαδη δεν εχουν τοσο "αγνα συστατικα" στις καλες γευσεις? Τι βαζουν μεσα? Ελπιζω οι καινουργιες του Ηρακλη να ειναι οντως καλυτερες και να πινονται.Οσο για το στομαχι,αστο... Σαν να γινονταν ανασκαφες στο πεπτικο μου συστημα.Οποτε μην λεμε οτι εχει καλη τιμη και αξιζει και οτι πρεπει να ενισχυσουμε τα ελληνικα προϊοντα.Δεν γινεται ενισχυση με 29 ευρω ενω οταν βγηκε να εκανε 20.Το φοβερο ειναι αυτο το marketing trick που γραφεται οτι εχει "δωρεαν εξοδα αποστολης".Αν η τιμη γινει η αρχικη ναι θα βοηθησω μετα χαρας,εφοσον εχει στρωσει κι η ποιοτητα της σκονης.Οχι ομως οταν με την ιδια τιμη παιρνω μιας εταιρειας που ειναι χρονια στον χωρο και περιμενω πως και πως να πιω την επομενη δοση για να την γευτω.


Μιας και αναφέρθηκες σε marketing tricks, να συμπληρώσω ότι όταν θέλουμε να συγκρίνουμε τιμές καλό είναι να το κάνουμε βάσει βάρους.

Μπορεί π.χ. τα 29 ή και τα 20 ευρώ να φαίνονται καλά, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για συσκευασία του ΕΝΟΣ ΚΙΛΟΥ.

Ας κάνουμε λίγα απλά μαθηματικά, λοιπόν:

Παίρνουμε μια σχετικά ακριβή πρωτεϊνη, την Elite Whey της Dymatize.

Τιμή από Bodyworks: 60 ευρώ τα 2,275 γραμμάρια. Με απλή αναγωγή, βρίσκουμε ότι αν υπήρχε σε συσκευασία των 2 κιλών, θα έκανε ---> 52,7 ευρώ.

Την ίδια στιγμή, 2 κιλά ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ κάνουν 49 ευρώ και, υπόψιν, η ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ πλέον είναι 70άρα ενώ η Elite βγάζει 24 γραμμάρια στα 31, άρα πάνω κάτω είναι 77άρα.

Η διαφορά είναι ΠΟΛΥ μικρή λοιπόν, αν σκεφτούμε ότι παίρνουμε για μέτρο σύγκρισης μια από τις ακριβές και επώνυμες πρωτεϊνες και, μάλιστα, μεγαλύτερης περιεκτικότητας και πιθανότατα καλύτερης γεύσης (δεν έχω δοκιμάσει την νέα γεύση της ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ).

Βέβαα, αν κάνουμε παρόμοιες συγκρίσεις με άλλες ξένες, φαίνεται ακόμα περισσότερο ότι η ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ, για προϊόν που παράγεται εδώ, στην χώρα μας, είναι ΑΚΡΙΒΗ.

Και ακόμα πιο... βέβαια, αν σκεφτούμε τις τιμές από Αγγλία, Γερμανία κτλ που όλοι ξέρουμε, τα περί «καλής τιμής» της ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ εμένα τουλάχιστον μου φαίνονται ανυπόστατα.

Επειδή δεν θέλω να αδικώ κανέναν, δεν ξέρω αν ο κ. Παπαγιάννης μπορεί να μειώσει τις τιμές του. Ο ανταγωνισμός όμως είναι αμείλικτος, και ειδικά σε εποχές όπως η σημερινή που οι πιο πολλοί από εμάς μετράμε και το τελευταίο ευρώ, τέτοια πράγματα μετράνε πολύ.

Ελπίζω ο κ. Παπαγιάννης να βρει έναν τρόπο να χαμηλώσει τις τιμές του ώστε να τον υποστηρίξουν και περισσότεροι.

Υποπτεύομαι ότι μας διαβάζει, γιατί πολλά απ'όσα έχουμε παρατηρήσει έχουν διορθωθεί (παράδειγμα το ασβέστιο, το οποίο το μείωσε), άρα είναι ένας έξυπνος άνθρωπος που ακούει και διαβάζει. Ας το κάνει και τώρα λοιπόν...

----------


## ελμερ

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον συναθλητη lao και τα υπολοιπα παιδια.....Ισως ειναι καλη ιδεα  να βγει μια τρικιλη η και πεντακιλη συσκευασια Ηρακλης σε μορφη bulk (σε σακο δηλ) και με χαμηλη τιμη....η ας βγει ενδεικτικα μια μικρη παρτιδα 5 κιλα να δει ο κ ος Παπαγιαννης αν θα πουληθουν γρηγορα και αν αξιζει να βγαλει τετοιες συσκευασιες μαζικα.....αν δω πολυ καλη τιμη ,μολις τελειωσει το αποθεμα που εχω απο tempro και κατι αλλες,θα ειμαι ο πρωτος που θα ΞΑΝΑ-αγορασω Ηρακλης και γιατι οχι να αγοραζω και μονιμα .....( ο κ ος Παπαγιαννης εχω καταλαβει πως διαβαζει το forum,διαβαζει τα σχολια των πελατων και προσπαθει να βελτιωνει το προιον του συνεχεια,γι αυτο και γραφω τη γνωμη μου πιστευω πως θα τη διαβασει) :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## billys15

> Παίρνουμε μια σχετικά ακριβή πρωτεϊνη, την Elite Whey της Dymatize.
> 
> Τιμή από Bodyworks: 60 ευρώ τα 2,275 γραμμάρια. Με απλή αναγωγή, βρίσκουμε ότι αν υπήρχε σε συσκευασία των 2 κιλών, θα έκανε ---> 52,7 ευρώ.
> 
> Την ίδια στιγμή, 2 κιλά ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ κάνουν 49 ευρώ και, υπόψιν, η ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ πλέον είναι 70άρα ενώ η Elite βγάζει 24 γραμμάρια στα 31, άρα πάνω κάτω είναι 77άρα.
> 
> Η διαφορά είναι ΠΟΛΥ μικρή λοιπόν, αν σκεφτούμε ότι παίρνουμε για μέτρο σύγκρισης μια από τις ακριβές και επώνυμες πρωτεϊνες και, μάλιστα, μεγαλύτερης περιεκτικότητας και πιθανότατα καλύτερης γεύσης (δεν έχω δοκιμάσει την νέα γεύση της ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ).
> 
> Και ακόμα πιο... βέβαια, αν σκεφτούμε τις τιμές από Αγγλία, Γερμανία κτλ που όλοι ξέρουμε, τα περί «καλής τιμής» της ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ εμένα τουλάχιστον μου φαίνονται ανυπόστατα.


Συγκριτικα,οντως ακομα και απο Ελλαδα συμφερει να παρεις την Elite,οποτε αν μεινουμε στην τελευταια προταση σου περι εξωτερικου,δεν χρειαζεται καν σχολιο...Οπως τα λες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mcstefan7

Όντως είναι υπερβολικά ακριβή.Άμα δν πέσει η τιμή της εγώ δν μπαίνω καν στο κόπο να τη δοκιμάσω!

----------


## Daniel

> καρυδα πηρεσ?
> δλδ την προτινεισ?


Οχι δεν πηρα καρυδα, στη σοκολατα αναφερομουν και ναι την προτεινω, τουλαχιστον αμα παρεις θα εχεις και συ αποψη για τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## RAMBO

πρεπει κατι να γινει στο μελλον με τον αφρο και να το διορθωσει..χανουμε προιον

----------


## Polyneikos

Προσωπικα τον αφρό δεν τον πετάω ,ριχνω λίγο νερο,"κάθεται" λίγο και το πινω.
Από εκει και πέρα ,έλαβα αυτο το Mail,φανταζομαι όλοι όσοι εχουν κανει εστω μια παραγγελία,θεωρω ότι ο κ. Παπαγιαννης αναζητα την βελτίωση σε κατι καινούργιο.




> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την θερμή υποδοχή σας στην ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ GROWmax!
> Για άλλη μια φορά κάνατε την έκπληξη αποδεικνύοντας ότι είμαστε ένα πολύ δεμένο Club.
> 
> Γνωρίζετε ότι πάντα μετράμε και εκτιμούμε τις απόψεις και τα σχόλιά σας σε οτιδήποτε κάνουμε, γι' αυτό λοιπόν αναμένουμε απο σήμερα την προσωπική αξιολόγηση του καθενός από εσάς πάνω στο νέο μας προϊόν.
> 
> Με reply σε αυτό το μήνυμα και βαθμολογώντας από το 1 μέχρι το 10,
> πείτε μας τη γνώμη σας στους εξής τομείς:
> ...

----------


## RAMBO

οντως Κωστα πολυ καλη κινηση εκ μερους του :01. Wink:

----------


## andreasaxo

Παιδιά ποσά gr είναι το κάθε scoop;

----------


## Lao

> Παιδιά ποσά gr είναι το κάθε scoop;


Πάνω-κάτω 30 ή αλλιώς 2 κουταλιές της σούπας.

----------


## andreasaxo

> Πάνω-κάτω 30 ή αλλιώς 2 κουταλιές της σούπας.


Συγνώμη, δεν έχει η κάθε συσκευασία το scoop της;

----------


## RAMBO

τωρα ναι,παλιοτερα δεν ειχαν

----------


## andreasaxo

Ευχαριστώ κοπέλια!

----------


## Svein

> αμα ειναι να χασω το αναβολικο παραθυρο περιμενωντας ποτε θα κατσει ο αφρος του ηρακλη δεν θα μπω στον κοπο καν.εξαλλου παλια την ειχα παρει πεντε κουτια μαζεμενα περσυ μου τελειωσαν τα νωθευα μαζι με αλλη πρωτεινη για να σπασει η τραγιλα αλλα δεν....


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## dunno

αμα μπουνε και οι Ελληνες στο χωρο των συμπληρωματων καικαμε!με αυτα τα μυαλα που κουβαλαμε ολοι..πανε τα συκωτια!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
αχαχαχ Γεια σου  Ελλαδα! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Αρκετά βελτιωμένη η τελευταία έκδοση της πρωτείνης Ηρακλής!...Εχει βελτιωθεί αρκετά σε γεύση!

----------


## Adinamos

> Αρκετά βελτιωμένη η τελευταία έκδοση της πρωτείνης Ηρακλής!...Εχει βελτιωθεί αρκετά σε γεύση!


Στη τιμή βελτιώθηκε?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Tolis 1989

> Στη τιμή βελτιώθηκε?


 Είναι ήδη οικονομική!...ποσο θες να πεσει ακομα?

----------


## pavlito10

κανενας που να την δοκιμασε τελευταια να μας πει εντυπωσεις!!!!
ειναι ελληνικο προιον και προσωπικα αν βελτιωθηκε η γευση του θα το τιμησω!!!! :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Mavridis

Για να πω την αμαρτία μου επειδή ειναι ελληνικη αν και από μια πρωτεινούλα δεν γινετε να πάθεις κάτι... δεν την εμπιστεύομε  :02. Shock:

----------


## MUSKLGEORGE

Η γευση στην καινουργια συσκευασια ειναι καλη στη βανιλια αν και διαφορετικη υφη απο την προηγουμενη και χωρις την αλευριλα και τον αφρο.Επισης,οσον αφορα την τιμη,για 10 κιλα και ανω η τιμη ειναι 18 ευρω το κιλο.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Aν δε το κανουν 10 ευρω το κιλο να συμφερει και εμας,θα μας βλεπουν με το κυαλι. :01. Wink:

----------


## pavlito10

ενταξει ρε παιδια η τιμη δεν ειναι φθηνη αλλα ουτε και ακριβη,μην ειμαστε υπερβολικοι....αν η γευση ειναι καλη,μια χαρα επιλογη μου φαινεται

----------


## leftis

> ενταξει ρε παιδια η τιμη δεν ειναι φθηνη αλλα ουτε και ακριβη,μην ειμαστε υπερβολικοι....αν η γευση ειναι καλη,μια χαρα επιλογη μου φαινεται


Με λιγότερα λεφτά πέρνεις πιο αξιοόπιστες πρωτείνες.  Και μιλάω για Ελλάδα γιατί απο εξωτερικό ξεφεύγει μετά

----------


## billys15

> Η γευση στην καινουργια συσκευασια ειναι καλη στη βανιλια αν και διαφορετικη υφη απο την προηγουμενη και χωρις την αλευριλα και τον αφρο.Επισης,οσον αφορα την τιμη,για 10 κιλα και ανω η τιμη ειναι 18 ευρω το κιλο.


Αν ειναι να παρεις κανα container πρωτεϊνη για να πεις οτι αξιζει και πεφτει στα 18 ευρω,αστο...




> ενταξει ρε παιδια η τιμη δεν ειναι φθηνη αλλα ουτε και ακριβη,μην ειμαστε υπερβολικοι....αν η γευση ειναι καλη,μια χαρα επιλογη μου φαινεται


Ουτε καν μετρια τιμη ειναι.29 ευρω το κιλο κανουν οι *isolate γνωστων εταιρειων*.

Δεν τιθεται θεμα,ειναι αντικειμενικα ακριβη πρωτεϊνη και ειναι αδικιολογητο για τους λογους που εχουμε ξαναπει.Δεν γινεται οι αμερικανικες να τις φερνουν Ελλαδα με μικροτερη τιμη,και η ελληνικη που φτιαχνεται Ελλαδα να ειναι ακριβοτερη.Εχω τυχει myofusion απο x-treme στα 22 ευρω,ετσι απλα να αναφερω...

----------


## Mcstefan7

Είναι υπερβολικά ακριβή...Αμα δεν αλλάξουν τιμολογιακή πολιτική δεν θα αντέξουν στον ανταγωνισμό!!

----------


## Αντωνης

Tην δοκιμασα απο εναν φιλο την προηγουμενη βδομαδα...Μετριοτατη προς κακη γευση,διαλυτοτητα επισης μετρια και πολλες φουσκαλες μετα το ανακατεμα...Προβλημα στο στομαχι παντως δεν δημιουργησε...
Αν προσθεσουμε στα παραπανω και την εξωφρενικα υψηλη τιμη αλλα και το γεγονος οτι δεν μπηκαν ουτε καν στον κοπο να βαλουν scoop στην συσκευασια,δεν θελει και πολυ μυαλο να καταλαβει κανεις οτι προκειται για ενα προχειροτατο εγχειρημα,που στηριξε την ελπιδα του στην γνωστη αστεια φραση του ''να στηριξουμε ελληνικα προιοντα'',οπως αλλωστε γινεται και με αλλες ελληνικες επιχειρησεις.

Τα περαστικα μου σε οσους την αγορασαν με το παραπανω σκεπτικο.

----------


## deluxe

29 ευρω το κιλο δε κανει ουτε η nectar απο την syntrax!

----------


## pavlito10

η 2κιλη στα 49 και η 4κιλη στα 86 μου φαινεται καλη επιλογη!
αλλα με την γευση δεν ξερω τι γινεται γιατι δεν εχει και τις καλυτερες κριτικες και ειμαι και γω καπως περιεργος...

----------


## Fataoulas

Τελευταια φορα που ειχα παρει συμπληρωμα ηταν πριν 18 χρονια, της aminovit αν θυμαμαι καλα τη μαρκα, ειχε και τον Arnold στο κουτι  :05. Biceps: 

Πριν κανα διμηνο λοιπον, εκανα και γω τη παραγγελια μου στον Ηρακλη, μια βανιλια και μια καρυδα. Παρολο που μου αρεσει πολΥΥΥΥΥ η σοκολατα, με τοσα που διαβασα ειπα να μη τη παρω αυτη τη φορα.


Η πρωτη δοκιμη που λετε, χτυπημενη με γαλα σε μιξερ. Πριν ακομα τη βαλω στο στομα μου, μου ερχοταν να ξερασω. Το λευκο γαλα δε το πινω, παρα μονο με σοκολατα, και αρνια/κατσικια δε θελω ουτε να τα βλεπω. Με ολα αυτα που ειχα διαβασει, λογικο ειναι να ειμαι προκαταλημενος ως προς τη γευση.

Με το που τη δοκιμασα, η γευση μου θυμισε βανιλια μιλκσεικ  :03. Thumb up:  Προσπαθουσα να καταλαβω τη τραγιλα αλλα ματαια. Αν ηταν παλια ετσι, τωρα ο Παπαγιαννης το εχει βελτιωσει
Η καρυδα δεν εχει τοσο εντονη γευση καρυδας, αλλα τη καταλαβαινεις. 
Διαλυτικοτητα με μιξερ αψογη (αυτο ελειπε, με μιξερακι και να μη διαλυθει  :01. Razz:  )
Ανακατεμενη με νερο, χναει λιγο στη γευση, οχι οτι ειναι κακη, αλλα ακομα και μετα τη προπονηση τη παιρνω με γαλα λογω της μιλκσεικ γευσης της,  παρολο που απορροφαται πιο αργα, (και δε το θελουμε αυτο για το μεταπροπονητικο μας ροφημα)

----------


## marpi

> Τελευταια φορα που ειχα παρει συμπληρωμα ηταν πριν 18 χρονια, της aminovit αν θυμαμαι καλα τη μαρκα, ειχε και τον Arnold στο κουτι 
> 
> Πριν κανα διμηνο λοιπον, εκανα και γω τη παραγγελια μου στον Ηρακλη, μια βανιλια και μια καρυδα. Παρολο που μου αρεσει πολΥΥΥΥΥ η σοκολατα, με τοσα που διαβασα ειπα να μη τη παρω αυτη τη φορα.
> 
> 
> Η πρωτη δοκιμη που λετε, χτυπημενη με γαλα σε μιξερ. Πριν ακομα τη βαλω στο στομα μου, μου ερχοταν να ξερασω. Το λευκο γαλα δε το πινω, παρα μονο με σοκολατα, και αρνια/κατσικια δε θελω ουτε να τα βλεπω. Με ολα αυτα που ειχα διαβασει, λογικο ειναι να ειμαι προκαταλημενος ως προς τη γευση.
> 
> Με το που τη δοκιμασα, η γευση μου θυμισε βανιλια μιλκσεικ  Προσπαθουσα να καταλαβω τη τραγιλα αλλα ματαια. Αν ηταν παλια ετσι, τωρα ο Παπαγιαννης το εχει βελτιωσει
> Η καρυδα δεν εχει τοσο εντονη γευση καρυδας, αλλα τη καταλαβαινεις. 
> ...


οποτε βανιλια ειναι καλυτερη κ πιο εντονη απο καρυδα?
κ στα ποσα γρ σκουπ ποσα πρωτεινη κ ποσες θερμιδεσ εχει?

----------


## pikos

Λαμβάνει κανείς άλλος spam sms διαφημιστικά από την εταιρεία?

----------


## Lao

> Λαμβάνει κανείς άλλος spam sms διαφημιστικά από την εταιρεία?


 :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

> Λαμβάνει κανείς άλλος spam sms διαφημιστικά από την εταιρεία?


εγω στο κινητο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Fataoulas

Μου ηρθε σε γευση σοκολατα. Αδιαφορη σα γευση, αλλα το αντιμετοπιζω σα πρωτεινη οποτε ειναι μια χαρα. (Αν ηθελα γευση, θε επαιρνα ενα μικλ σεικ  :01. Razz:   )
Δισλυτικοτητα, στο μπλεντερ αφηνει ενα πολυ λεπτο στρωμα σκονης στο πατο του ποτηριου, ισως επειδη το χτυπαω σε μισο ποτηρι γαλα μονο




> οποτε βανιλια ειναι καλυτερη κ πιο εντονη απο καρυδα?
> κ στα ποσα γρ σκουπ ποσα πρωτεινη κ ποσες θερμιδεσ εχει?


Ναι, δοκιμαζοντας και τη τριτη γευση, η βανιλια μΕ αρεσε πιο πολυ. (και να φανταστεις οτι ασπρο γαλα ΔΕΝ πινω)

Το σκουπακι που εχει μεσα, το ζυγισα 40 γρ. 
Στα 100 γρ εχει 72 γρ πρωτεινης και 364,4 kcal

 :02. Welcome:

----------


## BODYMPAL

χθες ήμουν σε ενα φίλο μου και την εχει πάρει δώρο απο κάτι αγώνες... γεύση καρύδα. 
δεν μπορω να χαρακτηρίσω το πόσο άθλια είναι απολες τις απόψεις 
αυτή η πρωτεΐνη.... 
η γεύση ηταν τραγική σαν ξεθυμασμένη να το πω δεν ξέρω...: Εμετός:: Εμετός:: Εμετός: ο αφρός που έκανε ηταν τόσο πολύς που πιστευω ουτε το απορρυπαντικό πιάτων δεν κάνει τόσο πολύ....... χαλια παιδιά για εμένα μακριά για όποιο θέλει να τη πάρει καλύτερα να βάλετε αλλα 5 ευρω και να πάρετε καμια άλλη.. :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: ..

----------


## Nickolas

Την έχω αγοράσει προ 4 μηνών για να τη δοκιμάσω.

Έχει το πρόβλημα που αναφέρουν όλοι με την κακή διαλυτότητα και τον αφρό.

Η γεύση της είναι επίσης όπως πολλοί φίλοι αναφέρουν, βγάζει ελαφρά κατσικίλα η οποία εμένα μου έγινε ενοχλητική μετά από μία εβδομάδα.

Συνεπώς (όσο και αν είμαι απόλυτος υποστηρικτής Ελληνικών προϊόντων... ψάχνω μετά μανίας ΜΟΝΟ Ελληνικά), δυστυχώς το επίπεδο της δεν είναι τέτοιο που να κρατήσει τον αθλητή.

Θετική είναι η αμεσότητα παράδοσης χωρίς καμία δέσμευση από το site.


Μακάρι αυτά τα σχόλια να φτάνουν μέχρι τον κατασκευαστή για να βελτιώσει την ποιότητα και να φτάσουμε να αγοράζουμε ΜΟΝΟ Ελληνική πρωτεΐνη.

Δε θα πάει χαμένη πάντως... θα τη βάλω σε κάνα έτοιμο γευματάκι, ή καμία μπάρα πρωτεΐνης.

----------


## TeoNewLife

Για Ελληνική πρωτείνη είναι αρκετά γευστική και ευχάριστη στην πέψη.
Οι τιμές της είναι αρκετά προσιτές, αλλά αυτό που δεν με έκανε να την έχω καθημερινά στο ράφι μου είναι τα λιπαρά της ( τουλάχιστον για τα δικά μου γούστα και προσδοκίες ).
Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως είναι ένα πολύ αξιόπιστο προιόν απ'τον Ηρακλή.

----------


## HRAKLEIOTHS1978

Στηριζουμε και δοκιμαζουμε τα Ελληνικα προϊοντα!!Δοκιμασα 2κιλη σοκολατα και μπορω να πω οτι ειναι αρκετα καλυτερη απο αλλεσ ξενες με τα ιδια χρηματα!η γευση αδιαφορη αλλα η διαλυτοτητα παιδια με συγχωρειτε κιολας ειναι απιστευτη!ειδικα με νερο παιρνει αριστα!η κατσικιλα που λενε καποιοι εγκειται στην αγνοτητα και καθαροτητα του γαλακτος.Αριστα στη ταχυτητα αποστολης.και οσοι αμφισβητουν για τις αλλεσ που παιρνουν βαζουν το χερι τουσ στην φωτια??Επομενη αγορα η 4κιλη καρυδα!ΠΑΠΑΓΙΑΝΝΗ συνεχισε...

----------


## s0k0s

> Στηριζουμε και δοκιμαζουμε τα Ελληνικα προϊοντα!!Δοκιμασα 2κιλη σοκολατα και μπορω να πω οτι ειναι αρκετα καλυτερη απο αλλεσ ξενες με τα ιδια χρηματα!η γευση αδιαφορη αλλα η διαλυτοτητα παιδια με συγχωρειτε κιολας ειναι απιστευτη!ειδικα με νερο παιρνει αριστα!η κατσικιλα που λενε καποιοι εγκειται στην αγνοτητα και καθαροτητα του γαλακτος.Αριστα στη ταχυτητα αποστολης.και οσοι αμφισβητουν για τις αλλεσ που παιρνουν βαζουν το χερι τουσ στην φωτια??Επομενη αγορα η 4κιλη καρυδα!ΠΑΠΑΓΙΑΝΝΗ συνεχισε...


Στηριζουμε και την τσεπη μας σημερα μερα. Οποτε ας μας στηριξουν πρωτα αυτοι που τα παραγουν ετσι ωστε να τους στηριξουμε και εμεις αργοτερα.

----------


## IRINE G7

Για κάποιον/α που ξεκινά τώρα να παίρνει πρωτεϊνη, η ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ είναι καλή; Συστήνεται για πριν, κατά τη διάρκεια ή μετά το γυμναστήριο; Γενικά οι πρωτεϊνες πρέπει να λαμβάνονται μονορούφι ή σιγά σιγά;

----------


## aetosa

Κε Παπαγιάννη, πρέπει να βελτιώσετε το money for value.
Για την ακρίβεια, *κρατήστε το value* (την ποιότητα δηλαδή. Κι όταν λέω ποιότητα δεν εννοώ τη γεύση...ούτε τη διαλυτότητα) σταθερή, και *μειώστε τις τιμές*.
Με 80 ευρώ την 5κιλη, συμπεριλαμβανωμένων των μεταφορικών, με κάνατε πελάτη σας.
Και λέω αυτή την τιμή, γιατί απο Αγγλία, myprotein, μου στείλανε 5κιλη Whey με 81 ευρώ.
Και δεν είστε πιο επώνυμοι ούτε ευρύτερα διαδεδομένοι από την myprotein.
(Από εδώ βλέπω έχετε τη Whey 86 ευρώ την 4κιλη. Κοντά είστε, βελτιώστε το).

----------


## Cougar

Έχω διαβάσει από την αρχή το θέμα μέχρι την σελίδα 22. Το μόνο που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι πως μερικοί αρχικά παρομοίαζαν την γεύση με παγωτό και μετά όταν έγινε η 
αναφορά στο ότι μυρίζει έλεγαν άλλα.
Τέλος πάντων. Εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρουν γεύσεις και λιπά προσωπικά το μόνο που θα ήθελα να μάθω, και μόνο από κάποιον που έχει τεκμηριωμένη άποψη, είναι αν κάποιος που 
είναι σε περίοδο όγκου μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει αποκλειστικά την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ.
Επίσης η σελίδα δεν λειτουργεί, πως μπορώ να ενημεροθώ για τις αλαγές που τυχών έχουν γίνει διότι έχω μείνει στα του 2009 όταν άρχισε το ποστ και λόγω χρόνου δεν μπορώ να
διαβάζω 20+ σελίδες σε κάθε ποστ.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## aigaias

διαβασα σχεδον ολες τις σελιδες.......
και τελικα κατέληξα σε ενα και μονο αποτελεσμα....
για τον καθε ενα η γευση ειναι μια γενικη έννοια.........αλλος την χαρακτήριζε παγωτο...αλλος πως βρωμάει τραγίλα......ο καθε ενας εχει την δικη του αποψη πανω στην γευση.....και δεν σημαινει πως ειναι ιδια σε ολους...αλλωστε δεν θα την παντρευτουμε θα την πιουμε........
εμενα αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι πρωτον το γενονος οτι ειναι ελληνικη..τι σημαινει αυτο...εγω προσωπικα εχω δοκιμάσει αρκετες πρωτεινες.....και εχω δαπανήσει αρκετα λεφτα....ας δώσουμε λοιπον τον οβολό μας και σε κατι ελληνικο τουλαχιστον για την προσπαθεια που κανει....ελεος με τα ξενα προιοντα.....και δευτερον η παρα πολυ καλυ περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτεινη και το χαμηλο ποσοστο σε υδατάνθρακα που εμενα προσωπικα με καλυπτει απολυτα....αρα ο καιρος θα δειξει κατα ποσο μπορει να συναγωνιστεί η οχι τα ξενα προιοντα....

----------


## Michaelangelo

Πριν λίγους μήνες που είχα έρθει Ελλάδα, είχε ένας φίλος μου 1 κιλό από αυτήν, σε γεύση βανίλια. Την δοκίμασα μια μέρα στο γυμναστήριο με νερό. Παιδιά, σόρρυ, αλλά 1η φορά, ήθελα να βγάλω (ξεράσω) πρωτεΐνη από το στόμα μου. Έχω πάρει πολλές φορές άγευστες (και τώρα άγευστη έχω, από Φινλανδική εταιρεία, αλλά πίνεται ρε γαμώτο!). Απορώ δηλαδή, αυτός που τη βγάζει τη πρωτεΐνη αυτή, τη πίνει η αγοράζει και αυτός καμία άλλη μάρκα; Προς το δεύτερο κλείνω. 

Σόρρυ παίδες, αλλά όταν αγοράζω της Νούτρισπορτ την 5κιλη isolate με **€ και την 90+ με **, ακόμα και για το λίγο που είμαι Ελλάδα (2μηνία στο μαξ), δεν μπορώ να δώσω τα χρήματα που ζητάνε για αυτή την αηδία! Σκληρό το σχόλιο μου, συγνώμη αλλά είναι αλήθεια. Είναι η 1η φορά που διαμαρτύρομαι έτσι για τη γεύση πρωτεΐνης. Καλύτερα άγευστη! 

Νομίζω η Ηρακλής πρέπει να βελτιώσει τόσο τη γεύση, όσο και τη τιμή! Γιατί δεν γίνεται να δίνεις λιγότερα σε χώρα με πολύ υψηλότερους μισθούς, για πολύ καλύτερης ποιότητας (και γεύσης) πρωτεΐνη! Στηρίζουμε Ελληνικά προϊόντα, αλλά οι επιχειρηματίες που θέλουν να τους τα σκάμε, αλλά ας κάνουν και αυτοί κάτι και για αυτό!

----------


## Greg1997

παιδια τελικα τι γινετε με αυτη την πρωτεινη σκεφτομουν να την δοκιμαζα μιας και τιμω ιδιαιτερα τα ελληνικα προιοντα αλλα εχω μεινει στα του '09 οτι ειναι καλη κλπ κλπ και στις τελευταιες απαντησεις λενε πως ειναι απαισια επισης για ενχωριο προιον δεν ειναι λιγο ακριβη 29 ευρω το ενα κιλο?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Jumaru

Επειδή ο καθένας εδώ λέει το μακρύ και το κοντό του και κάποιοι στο μυαλό τους έχουν την πρωτείνη να έχει γεύση αλεσμένου κίντερ μπουένο που να δίνει όγκο, πάρε καλύτερα μια και δοκίμασε, αν σαρέσει μετά κάνε 6μηνο πρόγραμμα η ετήσιο αν σε παίρνει για καλύτερη τιμή. Προσωπικά (αν και δεν παίρνω συχνά συμπληρώματα) δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τις πρωτείνες του Μιχάλη, την γεύση cookies την βρίσκω και νόστιμη μάλιστα, η σοκολάτα απλά ένα ρόφημα που με αφήνει αδιάφορο, δεν είναι και φράπα να το πίνεις 2 ώρες..

----------


## DimiCOB

Εγώ πήρα 2 κιλά πριν 2 εβδομάδες (49  ευρώ) γεύση βανίλια.Η γεύση είναι πάρα πολύ καλή καμία μυρωδιά ή γεύση κατσικίλας-τραγίλας ,η διαλυτότητα σε shake επίσης πάρα πολύ καλή(με κουτάλι δεν διαλύεται όμως) και κάνει λίγο αφρό αλλά δεν με ενοχλεί.Την παρήγγειλα μέσω του site Δευτέρα βράδυ και Τετάρτη πρωί μου την έφεραν.

----------


## RAMBO

Ναι την εχει βελτιωσει αρκετα σε σχεση με τις πρωτες εκδοσεις

----------


## aetosa

Μα γι αυτό τα λέμε, για να τη βελτιώσει ώστε να την παίρνουμε, δεν νομίζω να θέλει κανείς να τα δίνει στην mp ή στην prozis ή σε οποιαδήποτε ξένη.
Αν βελτιώσει *κατά πολύ* και την τιμή, μας κέρδισε.

----------


## MUSKLGEORGE

απο χθες,μειωση τιμης στα 19.90 ευρω το κιλο.

----------


## Anithos

> απο χθες,μειωση τιμης στα 19.90 ευρω το κιλο.


ναι αλλά και συν 5 ευρω για αντικαταβολή για παραγγελιες 1 κιλού,δηλαδη 25 εχει παει .ενταξη ειναι μια μειωση και αυτη και καλη η προσπαθεια ,ελπιζω να εχει αποτελεσμα,εγω θα την παρω παντως

----------


## aetosa

Η prozis έχει τη whey *12,5 ευρώ το κιλό, μαζί με μεταφορικά* αν πάρεις δυο δυομισάκιλες.
Οπότε είναι πολύύύ μακριά...δυστυχώς...
Παραμένω στην prozis (αν και δεν την έχω παραγγείλει ακόμη, αλλά θα την παραγγείλω).

Επίσης, το site...τραγικό! Στο γυμνάσιο, που 'ναι η ανιψιά μου, φτιάχνουν 100 φορές καλύτερα, δεν πιστεύω να πληρώσατε γι αυτό! :01. Unsure:

----------


## RAMBO

Ποιο site? :01. Unsure:

----------


## aetosa

Της Ηρακλής Powerfood Hellas: http://www.herculesprotein.gr/

----------


## Onare_skg

Μολις την δοκιμασα .οσμη 10/10 υπεροχη μυρωδια 8/10 λιγη κατσικιλα αφηνει στο τελος διαλυτοτητα 9/10 πολυ καλη προσπαθεια στεκεται ανετα και εξωτερικο αρκετα σοβαρη και made in greece

----------


## DimRx

Έχω πάρει 4-5 φορές Ηρακλή, όταν ήταν στο μεταλλικό κουτί, σαν γεύση εγώ την έβρισκα καλύτερη, δεν είχα με την Ηρακλής  θέματα με οσμές κ κατσικίλες ποτέ.
πριν κάνα δίμηνο που παράγγειλα μια προ σοκολάτα, δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω πραγματικά τι έπινα...  σοκολάτα - βανίλια? δεν κατάλαβα!
στο κουτί έγραφε σοκολάτα η σκόνη ήτανε άσπρη... !
την βρήκα πολύ πουδρέ, στο μπλέντερ κόλλαγε πάνω πάνω σκόνη, αφρός αρκετός κ από γεύση μέτρια.
θα ξαναπάρω κάποια στιγμή γιατί ο Μιχάλης, από το λίγο που έχουμε μιλήσει, φαίνεται σωστός επαγγελματίας  , ενδιαφέρεται για τον πελάτη του κ το προϊών του θέλει να είναι σωστό, οπότε φαντάζομαι πως θα βελτιωθούν αρκετά πράγματα με τον καιρό, μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι μια ελληνική προσπάθεια.

----------


## Jumaru

> στο κουτί έγραφε σοκολάτα η σκόνη ήτανε άσπρη... ! την βρήκα πολύ πουδρέ, στο μπλέντερ κόλλαγε πάνω πάνω σκόνη, αφρός αρκετός κ από γεύση μέτρια.
> θα ξαναπάρω κάποια στιγμή γιατί ο Μιχάλης, από το λίγο που έχουμε μιλήσει, φαίνεται σωστός επαγγελματίας  , ενδιαφέρεται για τον πελάτη του κ το προϊών του θέλει να είναι σωστό, οπότε φαντάζομαι πως θα βελτιωθούν αρκετά πράγματα με τον καιρό, μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι μια ελληνική προσπάθεια.


Μόνο ηρακλής παίρνω από τότε που βγήκε, η γεύση έχει βελτιωθεί, πλέον είναι όλες νόστιμες, παίρνω μπισκότο και βανίλια (όγκου/καθαρή), η σοκολάτα ναι είναι όπως την είπες και +1000 για τον Μιχαλή ως επαγγελματία.

----------


## DimiCOB

Τι γίνεται με το site? Έχει πέσει εδώ και 2 μήνες

----------


## Tiridus

Κι εγώ που πήρα 2 φορές πριν μερικά χρόνια, την λάτρεψα, τώρα ίσως μέσα στην κρίση να διακόψανε την παραγωγή γι'αυτο και το κατέβασμα του ιστότοπου.  :08. Jason:

----------


## Gamatos

Πως γινεται να την παραγγειλω γιατι δεν βρισκω πουθενα καποιο site

----------


## DimiCOB

Το site το κατέβασαν και μετά για 2-3 μήνες έλεγε συντομα κοντά σας και μετα εξαφανίστηκε τελείως .Πιθανότατα να έκλεισε,κρίμα εγώ την έπερνα και ήταν πολύ καλή και ελληνική.

----------

